# The 2x2x2 "Example Solve" Game!



## ilikecubing (Mar 4, 2011)

Similar to the 3x3 example solve game thread,and the good news is it wont take much time because its 2x2 !!

Hopefully this will help people in improving on 2x2 in one way or the other

So here goes,

Scramble: R F' U' L U' R' U R' F U R

solution - 

x R U' R' U R U' R' 

U' F ( R U R' U' )x2 F'

U' y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next : F' U R' U R' U L' F R F' L


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 4, 2011)

x y U2 R2
U y R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U

Next: U' F' R' U R' U' F R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 4, 2011)

Why not just use the other thread? People *have* been using it that way if they want to.


----------



## Faz (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah, but then you'd have to search through posts to find 2x2 solutions.

U' F' R' U R' U' F R2 U' R2 U'

x' z U2 R2 U R'
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U'

next: U' F R' U2 F2 R' U' R U R2 U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 4, 2011)

y' z2 R' U' R2 U' R
U' R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F U'

Next: R2 U F2 R' U F U2 F' U' R U'


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 4, 2011)

z y2 BU'R'UR'FRF'RU2R'U2 

nEXT: R F2 R' F' U' R U' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## ryo (Mar 4, 2011)

fazrulz said:


> next: U' F R' U2 F2 R' U' R U R2 U'


z2 y F R' U' R' D
R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U R



onionhoney said:


> nEXT: R F2 R' F' U' R U' R2 U' R' U'


x' y R U R2 U R U'
x U' L U R' U' L' U R

That game is to quick :-D


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 4, 2011)

@onionhoney:
z' x' R U R2 U R
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

Next: F2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 R U' R' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 4, 2011)

U F U L' U' L
R U R' U R U2 R' U

NEXT:U2 F U F R2 F' U2 R2 U' F'


----------



## Henrik (Mar 4, 2011)

SS solve

y x R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U
y R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'

NEXT: U2 R2 U' F R U' R2 U R' U2


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 4, 2011)

y U R' F2 R2
U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U

Next: U' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 4, 2011)

FL : R' U R' U' R' F2 R2 (7)
CLL : L' U2 R U2 (x') U2 L' U L D R2 (10, 17)
AUF : U (1, 18)

Bad cases :/

Next : R F' R F U2 F U


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 4, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Next : R F' R F U2 F U



x' y U2 F' R
L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 U2

Next : R F' R2 U' R' F' U' R2 U R' U'


----------



## Attila (Mar 4, 2011)

Next : R F' R2 U' R' F' U' R2 U R' U'
U’R2F’U2F2R2UF’R’
next: U2F’R’UR2F2URU


----------



## irontwig (Mar 4, 2011)

lol:
R U2 F D' L2 D L' F

Next: U' R' F' R2 F U' F R F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 F R2 F2 U R U' F2 U


----------



## Attila (Mar 4, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U' R' F' R2 F U' F R F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F U' R2 U2 F R2 F2 U R U' F2 U


Your scramble was too short
RUF’URF’R’F2RU’RU’R2U2
Next:F’R’U’F2R’FU’FR


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

Attila said:


> Next:F' R' U' F2 R' F U' F R


 Solution: z' y' D R U R' U2 y' R U R' L' U' L U L F' L' F' y' R' D2 R D R' D2 L D' R D L'
Next: F U2 R F U2 R U' F2 U'


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 4, 2011)

F U2 R F U2 R U' F2 U'

x' z' U' R2 U' R
U L' U' L U L F' L' F
U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 4, 2011)

Scramble: F U2 R F U2 R U' F2 U'
Solution: z'y U'R2U'R U2 R'UR'U2RU2R'UR2U'R'U　 2-gen 
Next U2 R F' U R' F2 U R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 4, 2011)

x z U' R U2 R
R U' R F2 R' U R' U
(11 moves with cancelation; optimal)

Next: R2 F2 R U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

Scramble: U2 R F' U R' F2 U R2 U' R' U'
Solution: y' R U R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U' 
nEXT: F' U R2 F' U F2 U F2 R'


----------



## onionhoney (Mar 4, 2011)

Yes said:


> x z U' R U2 R
> R U' R F2 R' U R' U
> (11 moves with cancelation; optimal)
> 
> Next: R2 F2 R U R F2 U' R2 U2 R' U'



Oh we have the exact same solution. xD

z'y' R'FU2L'U2LU'
y'R2U'B2R2U2

Next: F' U R F' R F' R2 U2 F R' U'


----------



## osrubikmo (Mar 4, 2011)

x' U2 L2 
U R U' R' D' L' U L
U R U' R F2 R' U R'
next: U' F2 U F R' U F R' U


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 4, 2011)

Scramble: U' F2 U F R' U F R' U

SS/SOAP 1-look solve
First face: z' y' F'
Orient: U2 x U R' U' R U R' U' R x'
PBL: R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' U

Next: F U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 4, 2011)

next: U' F2 U F R' U F R' U

x' z' R U' R'
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' L U R'

next: F' U R F U2 R F2 R

edit: pewp ninjard.

Next: F U' R2 U R' U' F R2 U'


----------



## EricReese (Mar 4, 2011)

x2 U R U' R' U2 L' U L
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
(pbl) U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'

Next: U2 R' U R' U' F R2 U' R2


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Next: U2 R' U R' U' F R2 U' R2


Face: U' R2 y L' U' L
OLL: F' R U R' U' R' F R 
PBL: U2 R2 U R2 U2 y L2' U L2 U2

Next: R F2 R' U' R2 F U2 R'


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2011)

y235 said:


> Next: R F2 R' U' R2 F U2 R'


 
z F' R U' R' U2 R'
U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R'

boring solve.

next: R' F R' F2 U2 R F R' U R' U'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 4, 2011)

x' z (R2)
(R2) F2 R U R' F U' R U F2 R2

Next: R2 F R U2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Next: R2 F R U2 R U2 R2 F2 U' R' U'


x y2 R U R' U' R U R' 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' 

Next: U2 F' U' F' R F2 R F' U'


----------



## Attila (Mar 4, 2011)

y235 said:


> Next: U2 F' U' F' R F2 R F' U'


U2RF’R’U’F’UR2F2URF2R2U’
next: FUF’R’F’R2UR’U


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 4, 2011)

Attila said:


> next: FUF’R’F’R2UR’U


 
U2 R' F R' F' y U R2 U' R2 U2

next F2 R2 F U2 R U' F R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> next F2 R2 F U2 R U' F R' F2 R2 U'


x' y' U' L' U' L U R U R' U' R' F R F' D2 L D' L F2 L' D L'
nEXT:U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## (X) (Mar 4, 2011)

U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'

zy' RUR2U'RUR'U'R
RUR'URU2R'
DRU'RF2R'UR'

next: F' R U F R2 U' F R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 4, 2011)

y z R' U' F' U' F
R U R' U R U' R U R U2 R' U2
y2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U

Next: R' U2 R U2 F' R F' R U2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 4, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Next: R' U2 R U2 F' R F' R U2



x R' U R' U R
R2 U2 R' U2 R2

Next: F' U2 F U' F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## (X) (Mar 4, 2011)

@ maelstrom There's something wrong with your solution


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 5, 2011)

F' U2 F U' F' U R2 F2 U2 R U'

solution -

B2 R2 B U2 L U' L' U R' U R

U R U2 R' U' R U' R'

next : R U R F' U' F2 R2 F R'


----------



## Anthony (Mar 5, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> next : R U R F' U' F2 R2 F R'


 
x2 y' x' U R' F U' R U R2 U'

Yes, x2 y' x'.

Next Scramble:
U2 F' R2 U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## JackJ (Mar 5, 2011)

U2 F' R2 U2 R U' R F' U2 R2 U'

x2 U R' U' R U R2
U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F2

next: U' R F2 R' F U2 R' U2 F' U


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2011)

z y' U R U2 y R' U R'
R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 U2


R2 F R2 U2 F
(First scramble when i opened up QQtimer)


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> R2 F R2 U2 F
> (First scramble when i opened up QQtimer)


 
lern2nonoptimalrandomstate

x' y U' R2 U B2 R2'

next: F U2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U R' U'


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> lern2nonoptimalrandomstate
> 
> x' y U' R2 U B2 R2'
> 
> next: F U2 F' U2 F' R' F R2 U R' U'


 
x' L U L' B2 L' F' L2 F L' U2 L U L2 U' 
14 moves
Also, i was actually using GQtimer, which doesn't support nonoptimal random state.

R U2 F2 U R U' R F'


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 5, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> R U2 F2 U R U' R F'


 
Guimond:
U' L' U' L
U2 R2 U' R2
D R2 U' R2 (U' D') R2 U' R2

next: U F' R2 U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> next: U F' R2 U F R2 U' R U2 R' U'


 
x' U' R U R' U' R U2 R B R' B'

Next R U F' R U R' U2 R F' R U'


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 5, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Next R U F' R U R' U2 R F' R U'


z' y R' U R2 U L2 U L' U' R' U L U'.
scramble: F' U2 R F U2 F U' R U R' U'


----------



## y235 (Mar 5, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> x R' U R' U R
> R2 U2 *R* U2 R2 *U2*
> 
> Next: F' U2 F U' F' U R2 F2 U2 R' U'






Tim Major said:


> scramble: F' U2 R F U2 F U' R U R' U'


z' R y R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 y L2 U L2 U
nEXT:U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2011)

y235 said:


> That70sShowDude said:
> 
> 
> > x R' U R' U R
> > R2 U2 *R* U2 R2 *U2*


 
Wooowwww.....


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 5, 2011)

y235 said:


> nEXT:U2 R' U' R2 U F' U2 R2 U'


 

z2 U B2 L U2 L2 U L' U' L

F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

Next- R F R' F' U2 F2 R' U R' F'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 5, 2011)

x' R2 U' R (3)
y U2 L F' L' U L U' y' R' U' R (10/13)

Next: F R' F U' R U' R U' F2 R' U'


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 5, 2011)

x' y'
First layer: U' L' U2 L U' L' U L

Take care of the LL yourself.


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: F R' F U' R U' R U' F2 R' U'




z2 U F' U R U' R' U L' U L

U2 F ( R U R' U' ) x 2 F'

next - R U R' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F R' U


----------



## irontwig (Mar 5, 2011)

U2 R2 F2 U2 F' D F U2 F' D2

Next: U F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F


----------



## ryo (Mar 5, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: U F R2 U2 F2 R' U2 R F


 
z U x' U F R' F U' F2 R U R U2

Next : R2 U' R2 U2 F U' R' U R2


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 5, 2011)

z' U' R' (2)
U2 y R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F' U2 (16/18)

Next: U R' U2 R U' R U' F U2 R' U'


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U R' U2 R U' R U' F U2 R' U'


z y' 
U R U R2 
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U x2 R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U2 

Next: F R U F U2 R U R' U R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 5, 2011)

x' y U R2 U2 R' (4)
U R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F U (10/14)

Next: R' U2 R F2 U2 R' F' R' U R' U'


----------



## ryo (Mar 5, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: R' U2 R F2 U2 R' F' R' U R' U'


L2 y U2 R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F U

Next : R2 F' U2 F' U' R F2 U F2


----------



## Krag (Mar 5, 2011)

R2 F' U2 F' U' R F2 U F2

x' y' U2 L2 U' L' 
U L2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 U2

Next: R F' U F' U2 R2 F2 U'


----------



## (X) (Mar 5, 2011)

Next: R F' U F' U2 R2 F2 U'
z'U2RU'RUR2ULD'L'U'LD
xy'L'UL'FLU'L
next: F R U R U2 R F' R2 U R' U'


----------



## Cride5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Scramble: F R U R U2 R F' R2 U R' U' 

z U2 R U R2 U' R2 (6)
D R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U' (9/15)

Next: U F U F' R2 U' F U' R2 U2


EDIT:


(X) said:


> Next: R F' U F' U2 R2 F2 U'
> z'U2RU'RUR2ULD'L'U'LD
> xy'L'UL'FLU'L



There's a pretty nice Guimond solution to that:
z y B' U2 L U L U' F2 R2 (8)


----------



## Attila (Mar 6, 2011)

Cride5 said:


> Next: U F U F' R2 U' F U' R2 U2


 RFRUF2UF2U’F2U’
next: FUF’R’F’R2UR’U


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 6, 2011)

next: FUF’R’F’R2UR’U

x y R U' R2 U' R'
U2 R U' x U' R U' R' U R' U F'

next: F2 U2 F U' F' R F2 R U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 8, 2011)

F2 U2 F U' F' R F2 R U'


solution- U' L2 U R U' R' U' L U' L'

niklas + Y perm lol

next - R U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Anthony (Mar 8, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> next - R U R' F U' F2 R2 U' R' U'


 
x2 y U2 L' U R U R' L' U' R U R' U' R 

Next: R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 8, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Next: R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'


 
x y' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U y' R U R' U2


----------



## EricReese (Mar 8, 2011)

You forgot a next scramble 


Rubiks560 said:


> x y' R2 U R U' R' U2 R' F R2 U' R' U y' R U R' U2


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 9, 2011)

Anthony said:


> Next: R' F' R2 U' F2 U2 R F' U' R' U'




U' F2 U' R2 U' R' U R

U' R U R' U y' R U' R U R' U R'

Next : U R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U R' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 9, 2011)

Next : U R2 U R2 U' R F' R' U R' U'

x2 R U' R' U2 R' U R
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 F2 R U R' F R U2

U R2 F' R' U' R F' U F2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 9, 2011)

lolheise:
F2 R2 F
R D2 R' U' R D2 R' U

Next: U' R F2 R' F R F' R U2 R U'


----------



## osrubikmo (Mar 9, 2011)

Scramble: U' R F2 R' F R F' R U2 R U' 
Solve: x U' R2' U2 R' 
U R U' R' D' L' U L
y' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U
Next: F R' F' U F2 R' F' R U2 R'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 10, 2011)

Next: F R' F' U F2 R' F' R U2 R'

x' z' R' U R2
U' L U2 L' U2 R' U L U' F'

R2 F R' F' R2 U F2 U' F2 U


----------



## yomaster (Mar 10, 2011)

Scramble: 
R2 F R' F' R2 U F2 U' F2 U 

Solve:
L' U' z U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U

Next scramble: R' U' R U R' F2 R U2 R' U2


----------



## irontwig (Mar 10, 2011)

R' F2 
L' B L' F L B' L' F' U2

Next: F U' F U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U'


----------



## ryo (Mar 10, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Next: F U' F U' F2 U2 F' U2 F R' U'


U R B' R' B
y' U2 R U' R U R' U R U R2 U

Next : U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 11, 2011)

ryo said:


> Next : U2 R' F2 U' F' R2 F' U2 R



R' U' R U2 R U R' U L' U L

U R U2 R' U' ( R U R' U )*2 R U' R' U2

next : F2 R' U' R F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## riffz (Mar 11, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> next : F2 R' U' R F' U2 R F' U2 R2 U'


 
z' y' U' R' U' R'

z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U


Next: F2 U F R F2 U2 R F' R2


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 11, 2011)

y F2 L' U L
y R U R' U' R' F R F'

scramble: R U' R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 11, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> scramble: R U' R' F' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U'


 
z y U' R' U' R U R' U2 R
y' R D' R B2 R' D R'

next F2 U R2 U F R' U F2 U' R2 U'


----------



## EricReese (Mar 11, 2011)

z x2
U B2 U2 L U' L'
R U R' U' R' F R F'
U R U' R F2 R' U R'

I hate ortega..

next: U' R' F U' R' U F2 R2 U2


----------



## JackJ (Mar 11, 2011)

x' R' U R U' x' 
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U

R F R' F' R2 U F R' U' R' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 12, 2011)

R F R' F' R2 U F R' U' R' U'

z' x' R' U R' U' R U' F2 R2
R2 F' U' R2 F R2 U F R2 U

F' R U' F2 U R2 F' U2


----------



## yomaster (Mar 12, 2011)

Scramble: F' R U' F2 U R2 F' U2 

Solution: B U2 B R' U' R x' U R U R' U R U2 R' U'

Next Scramble: U2 R' F' R' U2 F R U2 R2


----------



## Keban (Mar 12, 2011)

Ortega, I'm not that good
X'
R' U2 R U' R' first face
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
X2 U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next Scramble; R F2 R U F2 R' F R' F2


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 12, 2011)

Keban said:


> Next Scramble; R F2 R U F2 R' F R' F2


 
x2 y R U2 R' F' R2 F2
R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R

next R2 F' R F' U R2 F2 R' U R' U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 13, 2011)

next R2 F' R F' U R2 F2 R' U R' U'

x y R U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U

2 gen solve :3

U R' F R2 U R2 U' R U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 13, 2011)

x' y U R y' R2 U R2 (5)
U' x' U' R U R' F2 L' U2 R U (10/15)

Next: F' U2 F2 R U' R U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 13, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: F' U2 F2 R U' R U' F2 U' R' U'


 
z y' U2 R' F R U' R'
*F2 U' R2 U2' B2 U' R2 U' *

next: U2 F' U' F R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U'

bolded because its a cool alg and nobody ever really uses it.


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 13, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> next: U2 F' U' F R2 U' F2 U F2 R' U'


z2 U2 R
y' U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'

next: F' R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' F' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 13, 2011)

x' y L2 F' R' F (4)
R2 U' R' F R' F' R U' (8/12)

Next: U R U' R2 F2 U F R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 13, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U R U' R2 F2 U F R' F2 R2 U'



z2 U B2 R' U R' U' R

U' Headlights OLL U2

next : R F' R' U2 R' F2 U R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Krag (Mar 13, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> next : R F' R' U2 R' F2 U R' F' R2 U'



z' U' L U L'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
y U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2

next: U R' U F R F U2 R' U'


----------



## JackJ (Mar 14, 2011)

U R' U F R F U2 R' U'

y' U' R2 F R F'
U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' 

R F R U2 F' R F2 U


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

EG2 

R2 U2 R' U R
U2 R U' R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F U'

Next:F R' F2 U2 R' U R' U2


----------



## Attila (Mar 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> EG2
> 
> R2 U2 R' U R
> U2 R U' R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F U'
> ...


 
The solution, what i first tried, same as with the scramble. U2R + 6moves EG alg.  .Maybe should be given another scramble?


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 18, 2011)

EricReese said:


> EG2
> 
> Next:F R' F2 U2 R' U R' U2



x U R' U R U2 L U L F2 L2

U' F R U R' U' F' U

next : F' R' U' R U' F U R' F R' U'


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 19, 2011)

F' R' U' R U' F U R' F R' U' - 
Very easy
R' U' F R U R' U' F' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U

Next: Scramble: L F' R2 U L U' L B L F2 R2 U2 L' U'
I know it's a long scramble...


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 23, 2011)

x' L U R' U' R y' R U' R'

(U2) R' F R' F' R2 U2 B' R B R' U2

NEXT

R' U2 R2 F R2 U F' U2 F2 U2 

ha ha 
next ones a hard scramble


----------



## irontwig (Mar 23, 2011)

F2 D' F D F' D2 F' R F U

Next: R2 U2 R' U2 F R F R2 U R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 23, 2011)

x' z R U R' U' R2 U' x' z' R' U R' U' R U' R F' (14)

Next: U2 F2 R' U F2 R U2 R F' R' U'


----------



## y235 (Mar 23, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U2 F2 R' U F2 R U2 R F' R' U'



L U' L' U L2 U *L2 L* D' L F2 L' D L'
What makes L U' L' U L2 U L' D' L F2 L' D L'
Next: F' U' F2 R F' R' U R2


----------



## y235 (Mar 23, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U2 F2 R' U F2 R U2 R F' R' U'



L U' L' U L2 U *L2 L* D' L F2 L' D L'
What makes L U' L' U L2 U L' D' L F2 L' D L'
Next: F' U' F2 R F' R' U R2


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 23, 2011)

y235 said:


> Next: F' U' F2 R F' R' U R2


 
U R' U R' U
x U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' R2

next: U F2 R' U F2 U F U2 F R U'


----------



## Anthony (Mar 23, 2011)

x' y F U' R' U' R2 U' R'
U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U'
sexy

Next: F R' U2 R F' U2 R'


----------



## CubicNL (Mar 23, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> next: U F2 R' U F2 U F U2 F R U'



x' y R U' R2 U R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' 
R2 F2 R2
U

Edit: Grr ninja'd 

New one: F R' U2 R F' U2 R'

x' y U R2 U R' 
y' R2 U F2 D2 R2 D R2
U2

Next:R' U' R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F' R2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Next:R' U' R2 F' R2 U2 F R' F' R2 U' 

x' z' L U' F' L2 U L F'
R U R U' x' R U' R' U R' F (R2 and x') D'

Next: F' R' U R U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Mar 26, 2011)

z2 R2 U' R' F2 R2

U R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R' F2 R2 U

next : R2 U' R' U2 F U' F R2 F2 R' U


----------



## JackJ (Mar 27, 2011)

z R2 U R U R' U R U2 R' U 
y2 R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U

3.84 5.21 TPS

R' F R U' R2 U F' U' F R' U'


----------



## irontwig (Mar 27, 2011)

R2 F U' B2 z' D2 B U B' D2 B' U2

Next: U2 F R2 U' F' R U2 R U2 R U'


----------



## cy2169 (Mar 27, 2011)

y R2 U R'
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2 U2

Next: F U R2 U R' U2 F2 R U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 27, 2011)

z R U R' U' R (5)
U R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' U (10/15)

Next: U2 R F2 U2 R2 F' U R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## rock1313 (Mar 27, 2011)

z' x2 R U R' U' L' U' L' B2 L2
U' R' F R U F U' R U R' U' F' U'

NEXT: F2 R' F' R U R U' F2 R2 U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 27, 2011)

y R U' R' U' R2 (5)
y' U' R' F R2 U' R2 F R U' (9/14)

Next: F R' U' R2 U' F' R' U' F' R' U'


----------



## janelle (Mar 27, 2011)

Scramble: F R' U' R2 U' F' R' U' F' R' U' 

z' U R' U' R U R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

Next Scramble: U' F R2 U' R U' R F' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 4, 2011)

y' x' L' U2 L' U' L

L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 U2

next: F U R2 U F R2 U2 F' R'



RCTACameron said:


> y' R U' R' U' R2 (5)
> z' U' R' F R2 U' R2 F R U' (9/14)
> 
> Next: F R' U' R2 U' F' R' U' F' R' U'


 
Don't get me wrong but is it me or you've made a mistake in the solve.


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 4, 2011)

x' L2 U L - first layer
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' - second layer
y R U' R F2 R' U R' - pbl
U - auf

next: R2 F U R2 U R F2 R2 U R' U'


----------



## Escher (Apr 4, 2011)

> next: R2 F U R2 U R F2 R2 U R' U'



x' y' 
R' U' R U R2' U' R2
R' F U' R2 U F' R 

Next: F2 R2 F U F2 U F U2 R'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 4, 2011)

Escher said:


> x' y'
> R' U' R U R2' U' R2
> R' F U' R2 U F' R
> 
> Next: F2 R2 F U F2 U F U2 R'


 
y z'
U' R2' U' R
F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R B2 R2'

next: F U2 R' U' F R F R' F2 R' U'


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 4, 2011)

z' L2 U' L U' L' U L - first layer
R' U' R U' R' U2 R - OLL
D2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2- PBL
U - AUF

next: F U2 F U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 7, 2011)

z2 y F R U' (3)
y2 x R2 U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U2 (11/14)

Next: U' R U2 R F' R U2 R' F2 R' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U' R U2 R F' R U2 R' F2 R' U'


 
x U' R U R2 U2 R' D' R U2 R' U F2 U2

F' R' F2 R' U' F2 U R'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 7, 2011)

x y F' U R' (3)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 (10/13)

Next: U2 F' R U' F' U2 R2 F' R F' U'


----------



## Godmil (Apr 7, 2011)

SOAP,
Seperation: y U' R2
Orientation: (U2) R U R' U' R U R'
PBL: (U) R U' R F2 R' U R' U'

18 moves, ah not great but the Sexy orientation is always nice.

R F' U2 R U' F2 U' F R'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 7, 2011)

z2 U' R F2 (3)
R U R' U R U2 R' U' (8/11)

R U R2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> R U R2 F U2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'


y2 U2 R U R' U2


U' F U F' U R' U' R U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> y2 U2 R U R' U2


lol, I didn't realise the scramble was so easy.

Anti-CLL
F U (2)
R U R' U' R U R' U' F R2 F2 (11/13)

R' U2 F' U2 F R2 F2 R' U R' U'


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2011)

I can never quite translate what I do, to text, and this solve is one of those times.
z' y' U L2 U x' U R2 x' U' R' U L' U' R

scramble: U2 R' U R F R' U2 R' U R' U'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 7, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> scramble: U2 R' U R F R' U2 R' U R' U'


z R U2 R' 
R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' U'

Next: R' F2 R F R2 F U2 R2 U' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 7, 2011)

More anti-CLL
z R' F R2 (3)
x' U2 R' F2 L' U L U R2 U2 F2 (10/13)

Next: R' U F2 U' R2 F R2 F U R2 U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2011)

x' y' R' U2 R U2 R' F R
U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 F R U R' U' F' U'

F2 U R2 F U2 F R' F' U' R' U'


----------



## riffz (Apr 7, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> F2 U R2 F U2 F R' F' U' R' U'


 
z2 R2 U' B2 R2'

U' R U R' U' F' U F U'


Next: F U' R2 U2 R' F' U2 F U'


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 7, 2011)

x2 R U' R U R'
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'

Next: U2 F R U2 F2 U' R F2 U2


----------



## riffz (Apr 7, 2011)

DGraciaRubik said:


> Next: U2 F R U2 F2 U' R F2 U2


 
x' R' U F2 R2

R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2


Next: F' R2 U R U2 F2 U' F2 U


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 17, 2011)

riffz said:


> Next: F' R2 U R U2 F2 U' F2 U



y' x'
R' U R' U' R' F2 R2 
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U

Next: R2 U R2 F' U' F' R2


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> y' x'
> R' U R' U' R' F2 R2
> U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U
> 
> Next: R2 U R2 F' U' F' R2



x' U L U L'

U R U R'

U' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'

y R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'


next -- L F' L2 B' R2 D F2 L2 D2 B'


----------



## nccube (Apr 17, 2011)

x' y U' R U' R2

y F R U R' U' F'

Next: F' R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 17, 2011)

nccube said:


> Next: F' R' F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R' U'



R' U2 F U' F

Y perm U2

Next : U R' F2 R F' U F2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 18, 2011)

U' x U L2 U L'

U R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2

Next: F U' R F R U2 F' U


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 18, 2011)

F U' R F R U2 F' U -

U R' y' U' R U R' U R2
U F R U R' U' F' U

Next: R F U2 R' F2 R' U (made up on the spot)


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 18, 2011)

x2 U2 R2 U' R' (4)
U y R' F R2 U' R2 F R U (9/13)

Next: U2 F R2 U R' U' R U F2 R' U'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 18, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U2 F R2 U R' U' R U F2 R' U'


z2 y' U' R2 U2 R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next: F' R2 U2 R' U F2 U R2 F' R' U'


----------



## nccube (Apr 18, 2011)

B' z' R' U' R U2 x' U2 R U' R'

Next: F' U' F' U R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 18, 2011)

nccube said:


> Next: F' U' F' U R2 F2 R' F U' R' U'


 
z2 y
R2 U R'
U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R'
U

2gen solve 

Next: F2 R F' R F2 U' R U' F' U2 R2


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 18, 2011)

z x2 U2 R' F' (3)
y' F2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' F U' (11/14)

Next: U2 F' R2 F' U2 R F U F' R' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Apr 18, 2011)

z2 U2 F2 R F' R 

U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F'

NEXT:U' R F U' F' U' F2 R2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 18, 2011)

rock1313 said:


> NEXT:U' R F U' F' U' F2 R2


 
x' z
F' U2 R2 U' R U R' 
R2 U R' U' R2 U' y' R' U2 R U

Next: F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R2 F R2 F'


----------



## yomaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Scramble: F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R2 F R2 F' 

Solution: x D2 L' x2 F R U R' U' F' y' R' D R' F2 R D' R (Ortega)

Next: R2 F R F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 19, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Next: R2 F R F' U2 R' U'


 
psuedolayer - R'
CLL - U R U R' U' R' F R F'
Separation - U R2 U2

Next: R2 F2 R' F U2 F2 U' R2


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 19, 2011)

x2
U' R U' R - First layer
U R2 F2 R U R' F U' R U R2 U' -CLL

Next:
F2 U2 F U F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## linkin182 (Apr 19, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> x2
> 
> Next:
> F2 U2 F U F2 R U2 R U2 R2 U'



U2 R2 U F' R U R' U' R' F R 
Z2
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: U R U F U' F2 U' F R2


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 19, 2011)

z
L2 U' F2 U' R U R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U'

Next : F' R' F U' F2 R F' U F2 R' U'


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 19, 2011)

y z' R U' R U' R U R'
U' R U R' U R D' R U' R' F R2 B2 U'

Next: R F' U2 R2 F U' R'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes said:


> Next: R F' U2 R2 F U' R'


y U' R2 y' U' R U R2 U2 R 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U

Next: R' U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## RubiksNub (Apr 19, 2011)

y2
R2 U R U' R' U R U2 L' U' L
U2 L' U R U' L U R' U2

Next: F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U' F U R' U'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

RubiksNub said:


> Next: F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U' F U R' U'


x' U2 R U2 R
R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R

Next: F' U' F2 R U2 R2 F R' U' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 19, 2011)

z' y2 U R2 U (3)
F' R U' R' F2 R U (7/10)

Next: U' F' R U' R U' R U2 F' R U'


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 19, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U' F' R U' R U' R U2 F' R U'


x' R2 y U R U2 R
U R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U' - Had to refresh my memory for this case.

Next: U R2 F R U2 F U2 F' U R U'


----------



## yomaster (Apr 19, 2011)

Scramble: U R2 F R U2 F U2 F' U R U' 

Solution: U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R F R U' R' U' R U R' F' y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L 

Next: F' U2 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U'


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Next: F' U2 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U'


 
x y U2 R' y'

F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F

Next: R U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Next: F' U2 R2 F2 U' F U' F2 U'


 
x y U2 R' y'

F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F

Next: R U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U


----------



## tociva (Apr 20, 2011)

riffz said:


> x y U2 R' y'
> 
> F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F
> 
> Next: R U2 F' R2 F' U F2 U


 
B U L U L'
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2
x2 U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'

Next: F' R F' U' F R U' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 21, 2011)

tociva that solution is gross, you need to learn [wiki]PBL[/wiki] 
after that anti sune it's 7 moves to solved with PBL, versus doing A perm, then x2 then A perm again.

F' R F' U' F R U' R2 U' R' U'

z' R' U2 R' (3)
R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' (10, 13)

Next: F2 R F' R' F2 U2 R U' F U2 F'


----------



## yomaster (Apr 22, 2011)

Scramble: F2 R F' R' F2 U2 R U' F U2 F' 

Solution: U' L2 U' L' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' L D' L F2 L' D L' (Ortega)

Next: F U' R U R2 F2 R' U'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 23, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Next: F U' R U R2 F2 R' U'


 
x2 y'
Face - U' R' U' R U' R2
AntiCLL - R' U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U

Next: R2 F' R U' R2 F U F' U2 F2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 23, 2011)

z2 F' U' R'
y R U R' U' R' F R F'
z2 U tperm
Meh Don't know EG.. Next
F' R2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 F2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 23, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> F' R2 F R' F' R2 F' R2 F2


 
z' y' U' R U R U R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'

Next: F2 R F' U2 R U R' F R' F'


----------



## yomaster (Apr 25, 2011)

Scramble: F2 R F' U2 R U R' F R' F' 

Solution: (x2 R U2 R') (U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F') (D R U' R F2 R' U R') [Ortega]

Next: U2 F2 U R F U R2 U2 F2


----------



## dimwmuni (Apr 25, 2011)

yomaster said:


> Next: U2 F2 U R F U R2 U2 F2


 
U2 x' R U' R' U2 R' F R y2 R U R' U R U2 R'

Next: F' U R2 F U2 F' R F2 U2


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 25, 2011)

x2 L y' R U2 R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' F R F'
CLL
Next:
F' U' R U R2 U R2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2011)

NSKuber said:


> F' U' R U R2 U R2 U2


 
x2 U R' U' R' U R U' R'
U' z L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2

Next: R2 F2 R' U' R2 F R U2 R' F'


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 25, 2011)

Next: R2 F2 R' U' R2 F R U2 R' F'

x2 z' U' R' U R U' R B2 R2
U' R U' x U' R U' R' U R' U

Next: U R2 U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 25, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: U R2 U' F2 R F' R' U' R' U


 
x2 y' U L2 U' L' U' L
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U'

Next: R2 F R' U F U F' U' R2 F


----------



## Cheverny (Apr 25, 2011)

z U' R' U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2' U' D' R2 U' R2'

next: U' R' U2 R' F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 26, 2011)

x2 U L' U2 L' U L y' R U R' U' R' F R F'
I'm lucky on that CLL case! 
Next: F R2 U' R2 U' F R' F' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 26, 2011)

z2 y U2 L' (2)
U R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' U (11/13)

Next: R2 U' R F2 R' F R' F U' R' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 26, 2011)

U F2 L' U' L

U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R U'

Next : R U R' U R' F U2 F R' U R' F2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2011)

^^ CLLs not working bra


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 26, 2011)

z2 y U' L' U (3)
x U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U' (11/14)

Next: F' R2 F' U F R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 26, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> ^^ CLLs not working bra


 
now it is.did a typo mistake


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: F' R2 F' U F R' F R2 U' R' U'


z y' R U2 R2 U R2 F' R U' L' U2 L (11)

U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' F R'


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' F R'


 
B' U' R
R2 U R' U' R2 U' y' R' U2 R U2

Next: R2 F' R U F' U' R2 F U2 R U R'


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R2 F' R U F' U' F2 R' U


 
x F2 R U R' U2 (5)

Scramble: U R U2 R U2 F R U


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2011)

z y' R' U2 R' U' R
R' U2 R B' R B R2 U2 R

Next: R F' U2 R U' F2 R U2


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R F' U2 R U' F2 R U2


 
y' R2 U' R U' R U2 R' (7)
R' U' R U L U' R' U' R2 U2 F2 (12)
1 cancellation so 18.
Anti-CLL (EG2 hack) example for those interested. You build and opposite layer, do the opposite CLL (if you have sune with a y-perm, you do sune) then cancel in F2 R2 F2 or R2 F2 R2.

Next: R' U' F2 R U' R2 F' R2


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 26, 2011)

x2 U' L U L'
R2 U R' U' R2 U' y' R' U2 R U'

Next: R2 F R U2 R' U' R F' U2


----------



## RCTACameron (Apr 26, 2011)

y L U' L (3)
U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 (9/12)

Next: F R2 U' F U2 F U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 26, 2011)

x2 R' U R' y U' (R U R' U')*3)
R2 U D' COLL

If I knew EG that first layer/solve would have been different.

U2 R F2 R' U2 F U2 F' U'


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> U2 R F2 R' U2 F U2 F' U'



x' y' L' U' L' D

R' F R F' R' F R2 U' R' U


Next: F' R F2 R' F2 R F' U F'


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 27, 2011)

y U R2' U R' U' R' F2 R2

R' U' R U' y R' U R' U' R U' R U'

next : F2 R2 U F' R2 F' U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 27, 2011)

x R U2 R' D'
R U R F2 U' R U' R U2

Next: R' U2 F' U F' U R F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ville Seppänen said:


> Next: R' U2 F' U F' U R F2 U2 R' U'


y x2 U R U' R 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F

Next : F' R F R' U F2 U R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Attila (Apr 27, 2011)

RF2U2F’
U’F2UF2U2
next:F’R’F’R’F’R’U’F’R’U’


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

xU'F'U'RUR'
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

Next R F R2 U2 F R' F2 U' F'


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 28, 2011)

x' R' 

F (R U R' U')X2 F'

R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'


NEXT -- U' B' L2 F' D2 F' L D2 B' D'


----------



## EricReese (Apr 28, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> NEXT -- U' B' L2 F' D2 F' L D2 B' D'


 
x2 U R U' R'
y' R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U -> PBL

Next; U F R' U F' R' F R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 28, 2011)

x2 U2 R' U' R
(If I knew EG I'd do it here..but..)
U R U R' U R U2 R'
D2 -> PBL

Next-F' R' F2 R2 U' F' U R U'


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

z U R' U R'
U' R U2 R' U R U' R'
y R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2

Next-->U F' R F2 R' U F2


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 28, 2011)

z' y2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R F2 R2

R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U2

Next : R2 U2 R' U R F2 U' R2 U' R' U


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 28, 2011)

zy2 F2 L UL
U2L'U2LUY'R2URU'R2

next:F U R' F R' U R' U F' R' U'


----------



## RaresB (Apr 29, 2011)

AnsonL said:


> zy2 F2 L UL
> U2L'U2LUY'R2URU'R2
> 
> next:F U R' F R' U R' U F' R' U'


 
z2
L' U' L
U2 OLL
U x PBL

NEXT:R' U' F R U2 F' U2 F U


----------



## Anthony (Apr 29, 2011)

pwnAge said:


> NEXT:R' U' F R U2 F' U2 F U


 
x2 y L' U L' U R' F R U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' U2

next: F2 R' F U2 F' U' F2 U F R' U' (I took a quick glance at this and there's a really nice solution :3)


----------



## AnsonL (Apr 29, 2011)

x' U2R'FRF'R2B2R2 :3
next:R' F2 U' R' F2 R U' R U2 R2 U'


----------



## professoralpha7 (Apr 30, 2011)

y D' R2 B R' B'
x2 U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' y2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U


Next L' U' L D2 R' B' U2 R D2 F' L U


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 30, 2011)

x U2 L' U' L U B U B'

U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' F' 

R U R' U' R' F R F'

NEXT : U' F2 R2 U R' F2 U R2

EDIT : ninja'd by mr. professor over here


----------



## yomaster (Apr 30, 2011)

Scramble: U' F2 R2 U R' F2 U R2

Solution: (z' F' U F y' L' U' L U L' U' L) (U2 F R U R' U' F') [Ortega]

Next: R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 5, 2011)

Scramble: R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2
Inspection: x'
Tripod:U F2 U L2 y2 R U R' U (9)
F2L: R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' (16)
L3C: y L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L (10)
Total moves: 35

Method: Tripod Hybrid or improved 2x2 Tripod method per se.

Next: R' F U R' U2 F' U2 F2 R'


----------



## cincyaviation (May 6, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Scramble: R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U R2
> Inspection: x'
> Tripod:U F2 U L2 y2 R U R' U (9)
> F2L: R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' (16)
> ...


x U' R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 R U'
15 moves, better solution out there, but i thought mine was decent.
Next: F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 R'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 6, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> x U' R2 U' R' F2 R U2 R2 B' R' B R' U2 R U'
> 15 moves, better solution out there, but i thought mine was decent.
> Next: F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 R'


 
x' R' U2 R U2 R U R' U R U2 R' D2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U

22 moves:


----------



## Cubenovice (May 10, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> Next: F R2 U2 R' U' R2 U F2 R'


 
Ortega

F2 D F D'blue face
SUNE green face
F2 line up bars
PBL 

19 HTM

Next: F2 D' R D F U' B U F D L2 F R' D B U2 B' R U2 D2 R2 L' F2 B' D


----------



## Anthony (May 10, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Next: F2 D' R D F U' B U F D L2 F R' D B U2 B' R U2 D2 R2 L' F2 B' D


3 gen scrambles, please! 

z y U R' U' R U R U2 R F2 R2 U' R U' R' U'

next: R U2 R F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R' U'


----------



## yomaster (May 11, 2011)

Scramble: R U2 R F2 R F' U2 F' U2 R' U' 


Ortega Solution (25 moves):

Side: zy U' L U L' U' L
OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: U2 R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U


Next: U' F R' U R2 U' R2 F'


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

U2 B U B L' B' L U2 B' U

Next: U F' R U2 F' U2 F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (May 11, 2011)

x U' R U R' U'
F R2 U' R' U y R U R'

Next: U2 R2 F2 U' F R F R' F' R' U'


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

F R2 B2 U' F U B2 U' F' U' F

Next: R' B F' L B2 F' R2 L U B' L2 D2 R U' B2 F R D2 U' B D' B' U2 R U


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 11, 2011)

I never get your solutions irontwig....

x' U' R' U R U' R' U' L U2 L'
R U R' U R U2 R'
x2 y2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U' R2 U
I fail at 2x2.


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2011)

x y' U2 R' - F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

next: F R U R' U2 R' U2 F U2


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

R U2 F' U2 F' R F U2 F'

Next: U' R U R2 F2 R' F' R' F' R' U'


----------



## Cubenovice (May 11, 2011)

Erik,

have you ever tried CF for FMC?
You seem quite efficient with corners.


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2011)

z y F R2 U2 R' - F R U R' U' F' - U
or
x2 y' U R' U y F R U R' U' F'

next: F2 U R' U2 R F R' F' U'


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Erik,
> 
> have you ever tried CF for FMC?
> You seem quite efficient with corners.


 
http://fmc.mustcube.net/results.php?round=329&format=classic&metric=htm
http://fmc.mustcube.net/results.php?round=328&format=official&metric=htm

A short solution to the corners is pretty useless though, you pretty much have to solve a few edges at the same time.


----------



## NSKuber (May 11, 2011)

x' y' R' U y R U R' U' F' U2
Veeeery nice scramle 
Next: U2 R2 U R U' F U' R U'


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

L F2 L' B2 L F D R' D' R D'

Next: R2 F R2 U2 R' U2 F' R U2 R' U'


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2011)

y2 U' L2 F2 U R' F' R U R U' R' U'

next: F R F' U F R2 F R U


----------



## irontwig (May 11, 2011)

D' F' R' D2 R' D' R D' R'

Next: F U' R2 U' F U2 F' U2 F' R' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (May 13, 2011)

x' z2 F U2 L2 U2 L U' L'

U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

Next : U F' R2 F2 R2 U F' U F' R' U2


----------



## yomaster (May 14, 2011)

Scramble: U F' R2 F2 R2 U F' U F' R' U2 


Ortega Solution (24 moves):

Side: L D L D
OLL: z U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: U R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U


Next Scramble: F2 R' U' F2 R2 U R' F U2


----------



## irontwig (May 14, 2011)

D R D' L D R' D L2 D L'

Next: R' F2 U F' U' R' U' R U' R' U'


----------



## Attila (May 14, 2011)

RU2F2RF’RF2RF
next: FR’FU2F’R2URU’F’


----------



## irontwig (May 14, 2011)

R' U2 R' B2 R U' F2 U R' B2 R U

Next: U2 R' U2 R' U F' R F U' R2 U'


----------



## cuboy63 (May 14, 2011)

z' y F' U R' U R'
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U'

Next: F2 U F2 R2 U F' U' F' U' R' U'


----------



## EricReese (May 15, 2011)

cuboy63 said:


> Next: F2 U F2 R2 U F' U' F' U' R' U'




y2 F U2 R U' R'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

next: R' F U2 F' R2 U' R2 U2 R'


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 15, 2011)

y2 R U R'
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U' y
R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2

Next:
R2 F' R' F' U R U F2 U R' U2


----------



## Rpotts (May 16, 2011)

U R2 x U' R' U' R
L' U' L U L F' L' F U

Next : R' U' R' F2 U F U2 F U2 F' U'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

Ortega
x U R U2 R U' R' U R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'



U' R2 U' F U2 R' F R' F'


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

U' R2 U' F U2 R' F R' F' 

x U2 R2 U' R2 
R2 U2 R' U2
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U

R' U' F2 R2 U F' U' F2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

^^ Seperate the scramble from the solution....
O and the solution is incorrect. Meaning. It doesn't work.

F U2 F
R' U' R U' R' U2 R x2
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2

U F2 U F U2 F2 R U' R2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 16, 2011)

y' D R D z'
R' U' R U' R' U2
R2 D' R2 D' R2
U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2

Dang there was a lot of double turns in that! 
F' U R2 F' R2 F U' F2 R2


----------



## JyH (May 16, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> ^^ Seperate the scramble from the solution....
> O and the solution is incorrect. Meaning. It doesn't work.
> 
> F U2 F
> ...


 
O. Did R instead of R' at the end of the scramble. =\
Scramble connected was accident.


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 16, 2011)

X L U' L U2 R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' U'.

U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U'


----------



## y235 (May 17, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> U2 F2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U'


 
U R' L' 
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' L2 U R2 U2 y L2 U L2

Next: F2 U' R' U2 R2 F U' R F2 U'


----------



## ilikecubing (May 17, 2011)

F R2 U' R

U2 T perm

next : F U2 R' U R U' F2 U2 F' U R'


----------



## Lid (May 17, 2011)

z y2 U2 B' U L2 F2 U F' U2

next: U2 F' R' F R2 U2 F' U' F'


----------



## Rubiks560 (May 17, 2011)

y2 x F R U' R' F U' R2 F' R2 F' R U2 R U2.

Next: F2 U2 F U' F2 R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 17, 2011)

x' F U L y U2 R' U' R
U' niklas

Next
F' R F U R2 F2 U F' U'


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

F' R F U R2 F2 U F' U' 

R' U' R2 U R2
R U' R F2 R' U R' U2

U2 F U' F' U2 F' U R2


----------



## Hershey (May 17, 2011)

JyH said:


> R U' R' F2 R' U R' U2


 
You must have done something wrong.
My cube wasn't solved. I tried the solution 2 times.


----------



## JyH (May 17, 2011)

Hershey said:


> You must have done something wrong.
> My cube wasn't solved. I tried the solution 2 times.


 
Sorry. Fixed.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 17, 2011)

U2 F U' F' U2 F' U R2
y' z' 
F L U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2
F R U R' U' F' U
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'


----------



## ilikecubing (May 19, 2011)

U x

U F (R U R' U') x 3 F' U

Next : U2 F2 R'F R2 F R U R U2 F'


----------



## Hershey (May 19, 2011)

R U R' U' R U z'
U F R U R' U'
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'

next: R F U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## cincyaviation (May 19, 2011)

Hershey said:


> R U R' U' R U z'
> U F R U R' U'
> U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'
> 
> next: R F U2 F' U F' R2 U' R' U'


y2 U L' F' L2 U 
R2 B R' B R B2 R' F'
13 Moves HTM, 1 move cancellation into sune 
Next: U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U' F2 R


----------



## irontwig (May 20, 2011)

U F R' B' L2 D B' D' L2 D B2 D

Next: U' F2 U' F2 U F2 U R2 U R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

z' y2 U R F R' F' R U' R U' R' U' (11)

Next: F' R2 U R' U' F U2 R U' R' U'


----------



## irontwig (May 20, 2011)

U R2 F U' L B2 L' F L B2 L' F 

Next: F U2 F R F' R2 U F' U R U'


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

x2 R' U R U2 y' (4)
R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F' U (11/15)

Next: F2 U' F2 R F U' R F' U' R' U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 20, 2011)

y2 R F U R U2 R2 U' R2
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: R2 F2 U2 R' U R2 U2 F'


----------



## RCTACameron (May 20, 2011)

x y2 R' U2 R' (3)
U L U L' U L U2 L' (8/11)

Next: R' U F2 U' R U' F U' F' R2 U'


----------



## miniGOINGS (May 20, 2011)

x' y R F U R'
U R U' R' F R' F' R U

Next: U' F2 U R' F R2 U' R U2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 21, 2011)

y z F' U y'
U L' U R U' L U2 R' U2
y' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Hershey (May 21, 2011)

Scramble?


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 21, 2011)

New scramble for you: F' R2 U2 R' F2 U' R U


----------



## ilikecubing (May 25, 2011)

x R' U R' U' R U R F2 R2

U' B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R U'

next : R' F U F R2 U' F R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## reyrey (May 25, 2011)

U' R U R' U' F U F' U' L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U L' U' L F

next:
U' R F' R2 F' R2 F'


----------



## ilikecubing (May 25, 2011)

z2 y' U' R' U R' U' R' F2 R2

U F R U R' U' F' U2

next : R2 F' R2 U R' F' U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2011)

reyrey said:


> next:
> U' R F' R2 F' R2 F'


 
x2 U F2 U R2 U R' U

next scramble: F' R F U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U'

edit:


ilikecubing said:


> next : R2 F' R2 U R' F' U' F2 U' R' U'


 
x' y2 R U' R L' U' L R U R'
L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 U


----------



## ilikecubing (May 25, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> next scramble: F' R F U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U'


 
z2 U' L' U' L'

R' U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U

Next : R' F R U' R' U' R2 F U R2 U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2011)

nlCuber22 said:


> x2 U F2 U R2 U R' U
> 
> next scramble: F' R F U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U'


 Wrong solution Ethan.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Wrong solution Ethan.


Not really, he just "ninja'd" me.



ilikecubing said:


> Next : R' F R U' R' U' R2 F U R2 U'


 
R' U L' U L R U R'
z' x U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U'

next: R F2 U' F R F2 U' F2 U2


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2011)

Originally Posted by reyrey 
next:
U' R F' R2 F' R2 F'
x2 U F2 U R2 U R' U

I'm saying that your solution to that scramble doesn't work, even though it's obvious you were trying to inverse the solution. Unless I'm being an idiot about something here? You quote that scramble and give a solution for it.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Originally Posted by reyrey
> next:
> U' R F' R2 F' R2 F'
> x2 U F2 U R2 U R' U
> ...



Actually the inverse scramble _was_ my solution, I didn't even notice it until after I was done.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

Next : R' F R U' R' U' R2 F U R2 U' 

x2 y2
U' R' U R U R' U2 
y' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'

Next: R F2 R2 F2 U' R F2 R2 U'


----------



## iSolve (May 25, 2011)

z' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

Next: F2 R2 U' F U' F2 U' R F'


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 25, 2011)

X2 Y' (Inspection)
R U' R U' R2 U' R2 (First layer, purposefully diagonally permuted)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 U' (Sune)
R U' R F2 R' U R' (PBL)
U2 (AUF)

I timed this one an it was 3.83

Next scramble: F' R2 F R F2 R2 U2 F'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> X2 Y' (Inspection)
> R U' R U' R2 U' R2 (First layer, purposefully diagonally permuted)
> R U R' *U* R U2 R' U' (Sune)
> L' U L' F2 L U' L (PBL)
> ...


Fix'd. I took out the U2 and the U' to a U. An U2 to U'. And the PBL...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Next scramble: F' R2 F R F2 R2 U2 F'



D F' L D L' D L D2 L' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: F U2 R2 F' U R' U2 F' U2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

z y'
R' U R U F R U R' U' F' U y R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2
Next: R' F R' F U2 F' U2 R' U2


----------



## reyrey (May 26, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> z y'
> R' U R U F R U R' U' F' U y R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2
> Next: R' F R' F U2 F' U2 R' U2



R2 F' U2 y' R U R' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next:
F' U' B' R' F B D U2 B R' L' D2 U2 F' U' D2 B2 F' R F' B2 U2 L' F' B2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

reyrey said:


> R2 F' U2 y' R U R' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
> 
> Next:
> F' U' B' R' F B D U2 B R' L' D2 U2 F' U' D2 B2 F' R F' B2 U2 L' F' B2



That's a 3x3 scramble... Whatever next time though do a 2x2 scramble.

y2 U' R U R' U' R U' F R U R' U' F' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2
Next:U' R' F R U F U2 R' U
^2x2 Scramble.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

x2
U' R' U R U' R' U
F R U R' U' F' U2
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'

Next: F2 U' F2 U R U R' F' U'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

U2 F R U R'
R U R' U' R' F R F' U2
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'

Next: U' R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U' F'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

z
U2 R' U R' U2
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' y' 
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'

Next: R U F' R2 U2 F U R U'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

Lol same PBL 3 times in a row. ^^
R D2 R' D R z2
U' y R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2

Lol the same PBL again.

Next: R2 U' R' F' U' F' U' R2 U'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

L' U' L U L' U' L 
R' U L U' R U L' U
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2

Same PBL again... This is getting boring.

Next: F U2 F' U R F2 U2 F' R2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

x'
R' U R' U' R U 
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' y2
seriously... '_'
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2

Next...: U' R2 F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

z' y'
U' R U R' y2 
R2 U2 R' U2 R2 
OMFG
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'

Next: R2 F U F U' R2 F U R'


----------



## reyrey (May 26, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> L' U' L U L' U' L
> R' U L U' R U L' U
> R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2
> 
> ...


 
U R U R' y' R U' R' U2 R U R' F U F' U2 y2 F U F' U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' x' R' F D2 R F' R' D2 R2

next:
F R2 F' U' R2 F U' R F'


Stop solving your own scrambles...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

z' y
U' R' U' R U R U' R' U'
F R U R' U' F' U'
You got to be kidding me.
y R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U

Next:F2 U R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U'


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

reyrey said:


> U R U R' y' R U' R' U2 R U R' F U F' U2 y2 F U F' U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' x' R' F D2 R F' R' D2 R2
> 
> next:
> F R2 F' U' R2 F U' R F'
> ...


 Umm, I beat you by 2 example so technically your solve has been ninja'd.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

Scramble: F2 U R' U' R2 U2 F' R' U' 
z2 y' 
U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
Thank god...
x2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 

Next: U' R' U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

One more and I'm done.
R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R y'

R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2

Next:R' U' F U R' U R' U2 F U'


----------



## Brest (May 26, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Next:R' U' F U R' U R' U2 F U'


 
z R' F' D R' U' R U R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

Next: R2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 F2 U


----------



## reyrey (May 26, 2011)

Brest said:


> z R' F' D R' U' R U R'
> U R U R' U' R' F R F' U2
> 
> Next: R2 U' R2 U' R' F R2 F2 U


 
x2 U2 R' U' R U R U R' U F R U R' U' F' y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

next:U2 R U R' U F' U F U


----------



## Brest (May 26, 2011)

reyrey said:


> next:U2 R U R' U F' U F U



U R U R2 F R F' R U2 R'

Next: R U F2 R2 U F' R2 F U


----------



## reyrey (May 27, 2011)

Brest said:


> U R U R2 F R F' R U2 R'
> 
> Next: R U F2 R2 U F' R2 F U


 
x' F U' F y' R U2 R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' F' y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next:R2 F U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2011)

U' R z' x' U R U' R' U R
U2 L' U2 L U2 R U' R' F U2

Next: R2 F U R U2 R2 F U2 F R' U R2 U2 R U' R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U F R F U R' F U R U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 R F R U2 R' F2 U' R U2 F U F' R U' F' U2 F' U' R F' U' F R U' F2 R2 U2 R F U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U' F R' U' R U F' U' F U R F' U2 F U' F R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R F2 R' F U' F2 R U R' F U' F2 R2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 F' U R2 F' U F2 R2 U R U2 R2 F U F U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R U2 F U' F R U2 F R F' U' F2 U' F' R2 U R2 F R2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' F R F R U' R2 U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 R2 F R' F' U2 R' F U F' U2 F R F2 U' F2


----------



## reyrey (May 28, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> U' R z' x' U R U' R' U R
> U2 L' U2 L U2 R U' R' F U2
> 
> Next: R2 F U R U2 R2 F U2 F R' U R2 U2 R U' R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U F R F U R' F U R U' F2 U' F U R2 U2 R F R U2 R' F2 U' R U2 F U F' R U' F' U2 F' U' R F' U' F R U' F2 R2 U2 R F U2 R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U' F R' U' R U F' U' F U R F' U2 F U' F R2 F2 U' F' U F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 R F2 R' F U' F2 R U R' F U' F2 R2 U' F U2 R' F' R2 F' U R2 F' U F2 R2 U R U2 R2 F U F U' F2 R2 U2 F' U R U2 F U' F R U2 F R F' U' F2 U' F' R2 U R2 F R2 F2 U' F2 U' R' U' R2 F2 U' F R F R U' R2 U2 R' F U R' U2 F2 R2 F R' F' U2 R' F U F' U2 F R F2 U' F2


 
Since you are mad, and nobody bothered to do it, I'll do it:

Solve:
y' U' F U F' U' L2 y2 R U' R' F U F' U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

Next:
R2 F U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' U


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 1, 2011)

z2 L' U' L2 U' L' R' U' R

U2 R' U2 R U' (R U R' U') x 2 R U' R' U'

Next: R2 F2 R F' R' U2 F R' U R' U' F2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 1, 2011)

z y'
U2 R U' R U R'
U2 F R U R' U' R' F R U'

F U' F2 U F U F' R' U


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 1, 2011)

F U' F2 U F U F' R' U

z2 y 
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R2 D R2 D R2

Next: R2 F2 R F' U' R' F' U F R'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 4, 2011)

F2 R' U' R U' R U' R'

U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2

Next : U R F2 R' F U F R U2 R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Jun 4, 2011)

x R' F2 R (3)
y' F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U (11/14)

Next: R' U' R2 U' R' U2 F R2 F2 R' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 15, 2011)

y x' U2 L U' L' U' R U R'

U R' U' R D' R' U R' U' R U'R

Next : F2 R U R' U F' U2 F2 R' U R' F


----------



## yomaster (Jun 26, 2011)

Scramble: F2 R U R' U F' U2 F2 R' U R' F 


Ortega Solution (23 moves):

Side: x' y' U L U2 L
OLL: U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
PBL: U2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U2


Next Scramble: R2 F U' F2 R' U F' R U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jun 29, 2011)

F' U R2 U R U' R F2 R2

F (R U R' U' x 2) F' U'

Next: F R F R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F R


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 29, 2011)

scramble: F R F R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F R

x' y' R' F R U R' U' R
U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2

next: (F R F R' U2 R2 U' R2 F' U2 F R)'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 15, 2011)

R' U F2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R'

F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2

Next : R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R U'


----------



## AustinReed (Jul 15, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Next : R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 R2 F' R U'


 
y U R' U' R' 
y U' F R2 U' R2' F U' F2 U' R 
U' 
Next: R' F U' F2 U F2 R' U R U'


----------



## da25centz (Jul 16, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Next: R' F U' F2 U F2 R' U R U'


 
x U'
x2 U2 R U' B L'
x' y U R2 U' R2
D R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2


Next: F R U' R U' R' U R' U'


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

y U' R2 U2 F' U' F
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2

Next-U R2 F' R2 U F R2 U'


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 16, 2011)

z y R' U R U2 R' y' U' R' U' R' F2 R2 U'

Next: R F U2 R U' R F R2 F'


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 16, 2011)

x y2 U2 R (2)
U R U' R' U F R U' R' U' (10/12)
Lots of cancellations.

Next: R' F R' F2 R F U' R2 U R' U'


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jul 16, 2011)

z U R2 U2 R' U' R (6)
U' R U R' D R U' R U R' U R' U' (13/19)

R' U' F R' U F' R2 U2


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 16, 2011)

U R' L' U' L

U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R U2

Next : F' U F R' U2 R' U F U R' U'


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2011)

z y F U2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' U

11 moves (optimal solution)

Next scramble: F2 R2 F R' U2 R U' R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

z' U R2 U *R2* - first side
*R*' U' R U R B' R' B - inverse CLL to get diag swap on both sides
R2 F2 R2 - PBL

14 moves after cancellation.

F2 R' U2 F U R2 U F' R U'


----------



## Lukester172 (Jul 16, 2011)

scramble: F2 R' U2 F U R2 U F' R U'
Guimond Method
Y' X' B' 
U Y L2 D' R
F2 U R2 U R2
X2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2

Next:U' R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 16, 2011)

Next:U' R' U R2 F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2

x2 y' U2 R U' R2 U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

Next: RFUFRUFRUFURUFRUFURFUFRUF


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 16, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> Next: RFUFRUFRUFURUFRUFURFUFRUF


 
x' y *U R*(2)
*R' U'* R U y R U R' (7, 9)

5 moves cancelled lol.

Next : F2 R' F U2 R U R' F'


----------



## Hershey (Jul 16, 2011)

U2 L U2 z
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' 
U

next: F B2 L R' F' U' B' F2 L2 U R2 L2 D2 F2 R' F' B' D' U R' F2 L F B2 R2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hershey said:


> U2 L U2 z
> R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
> U


 


Rpotts said:


> Next : F2 R' F U2 R U R' F'


 
Could have done
z R2 U R2
R2 U2 R' U2 R2

Cancels to be--z R2 U' R' U2 R2.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 16, 2011)

z y2 F2 U2 F' U2 L' U L F R U R' U' F' U'

next - F2 U R F2 U' F U' R2


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 16, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> next - F2 U R F2 U' F U' R2


 
EG2 Face: x' y R2 U R
Anti-CLL : R' U R' U R U' R y' R' U2 R' F2 R2 U2

Next : F2 R' F R U R' U2 R2 F'


----------



## kinch2002 (Jul 17, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : F2 R' F R U R' U2 R2 F'


 z R2 U F'
F U R U' R' F' U2
7 moves

Next: R F' U' R U2 R' U R' F' R U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 19, 2011)

z' y'
F' U' R U R'
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next:R U' R2 F2 R' F R


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 25, 2011)

L U2 L U' L F2 L2

U2 F (R U R' U') x 2 F' U

Next : F' U2 F' U R F' R' F U2 R' U'


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 27, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> L U2 L U' L F2 L2
> 
> U2 F (R U R' U') x 2 F' U
> 
> Next : F' U2 F' U R F' R' F U2 R' U'


 
x'y U2R2U'R' U'L2U'L2UL2U2 forced XLL skip 

Next: U R' U' R' U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F U' R' F2 U F' R F R2 U' R' U R' F' R2


----------



## irontwig (Jul 31, 2011)

D' L2 B D' R D' R' D2 R

Next: U' R U2 R2 U' F U2 R U2 R2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> D' L2 B D' R D' R' D2 R
> 
> Next: U' R U2 R2 U' F U2 R U2 R2 U'


 
z' y R2 U' R2'
U R' U R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R'

Next : U F U F' U F2 U R U R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 31, 2011)

x y2 U' F (2)
U2 R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F U (12/14)

Next: U R2 F U' R' U F2 R' F2 R2 U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 31, 2011)

x y' x' R U' R'

U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' B R2 F2 R2 U2

Next:F R2 F R' U R' U' F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Jul 31, 2011)

x' y' U2 L y
R U R2 x U' R U R' U' R x' U

Next: F' U F U R' U' F2 R U

I've just learnt EG1


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 31, 2011)

z y' U' R U' R (4)
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U2 (13/17)

Next: F2 U2 F R' F U2 R' U R' F2 U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 31, 2011)

z2 U' R' U2 R' U R' F2 R2

R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 U2

Next : F2 R2 F U F2 R' U' F2 U R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 31, 2011)

x' y2 U' R' U' F2 (4)
R F R F' R U R' U' (8/12)

Next: U' R2 U' R F' U R' U F R' U'


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 31, 2011)

x y2 U'R'U'R' [4]
U2 R'FR2U'R2FRU [9/13]

next:F' R2 F U R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 1, 2011)

onionhoney said:


> x y2 U'R'U'R' [4]
> U2 R'FR2U'R2FRU [9/13]
> 
> next:F' R2 F U R2 F' U2 R' U2 R' U'


 
x' U' R y' R' U R y'
U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U'

next: F' U' R2 U' R' F2 U R' F2


----------



## tx789 (Aug 1, 2011)

z2

U' R2 U R' U2
R U R' U R U2 R' U y'
R2 U F2 U2 U R2 U2

next: F R2 U R' F' U' F' U
Next


----------



## rock1313 (Aug 1, 2011)

z U' L'
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U2

next: F U F2 U F U' R U R2


----------



## ilikecubing (Aug 1, 2011)

RCTACameron said:


> Next: U R2 F U' R' U F2 R' F2 R2 U'


 


ilikecubing said:


> x y' x' R U' R'
> 
> U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' B R2 F2 R2 U2



Had a fail LL in this solve,does someone have a better CLL for this case? because R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' B is long and it sucks.



rock1313 said:


> next: F U F2 U F U' R U R2



y x' R2 U R'

U L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U2

Next:R U F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 3, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Had a fail LL in this solve,does someone have a better CLL for this case? because R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' B is long and it sucks.
> 
> Next:R U F2 R' F' R2 U2 F' U R2 U'



That CLL is probably the single worst one. Thats the alg I use, or its mirror's inverse F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R', that's actually a 3x3 CLL, or OLLCP. I'm surprised there's nothing better. 
Also, you should learn to cancel the R2 F2 R2 PBL into your CLL, when doing anti-CLL. Instead of 

R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' *B R2 F2 R2* you could have done -

U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U2 R B' R' *B' R2 B2*

On to the solve - 

z' y F2 U' R U R' U R2
U' R2 B2 R' B2 R B2 R' U2 R' U'

Next : F' R' F2 R U' R U2 F' R U R'


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next : F' R' F2 R U' R U2 F' R U R'


 
R' F' U L' U' L
U' R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F'
U'

Next : R U F2 U R' U' F U' R


----------



## Lukester172 (Aug 15, 2011)

scramble: R U F2 U R' U' F U' R

U' L U
Z
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
U' R U' R F2 R' U R'

Next: F U F2 R2 F2 R U F R2 F


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 15, 2011)

F U F2 R2 F2 R U F R2 F 

R U' R' U
z F R' F' R U R U' R'

Next - F2 U R2 F R F2 R2 F


----------



## Hershey (Aug 15, 2011)

R' U2 R2
F R U R' U' F'
D' R2 U' R2' (U' D') R2 U' R2' U2

next: U2 F2 U' F' R2 U F' U2


----------



## CRO (Sep 18, 2011)

x' U F
L' U' L U L F' L' F
U2 y R2' U' R2 U2' F2 U' R2

NEXT: F U R' F R2 F R' F R'


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Sep 18, 2011)

y2 z' x' L' y' L2 U' L
U2 R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R

Next: F' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R'


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 18, 2011)

Green Front
White Top

Scramble
*F' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R'*

Solve
Inspection:*y x*
Blue Side: *D' B L' x'*
OLL: *U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'* 
PBL: *U2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2*

Next Scramble
*R F R' F' R2 F U' R' U*


----------



## CRO (Sep 21, 2011)

z' F' U' R U R' 
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

NEXT: F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R' F R'


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 21, 2011)

y2 U' L' U L' (4)
U2 R U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F (11/15)

Next: R' U2 F' R U R F' R U' R' U'


----------



## CRO (Oct 8, 2011)

z2 U L y' L F' L' F
F' (L' U' L U)*2 F
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

next: R' F2 U F2 U' F U2 F R' U


----------



## MadeToReply (Oct 22, 2011)

B' R F' U F
R2 F2 R2
F R' F' R U R U' R'

Next :F R' F U' F' U' R' U R2 

(hint: i dont know CLL i use ortega as my method i just looked up my case and Copied & Paste )


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 22, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> i just looked up my case and Copied & Paste )



I think you also did that in the example solve thread for your J-perm


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 22, 2011)

MadeToReply said:


> F R' F U' F' U' R' U R2


 
z
F R2 U' R2'
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2'
R U' R F2 R' U R'

Next : U R' U' F' R2 F R' F R2 U2


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Next : U R' U' F' R2 F R' F R2 U2


 
I couldn't help myself because I love 2x2.

This is how I speedsolved it :

x2 U' R' U R'
R U' L' U R' U' L U2

Yay for learning all of the Sune CLLs yesterday  That has lol cancellations.

Different solution :

z' R' U2 R2 U R2'
y F R U R' U' F' 

Next : F' R' F U' R' F2 R


----------



## mitch1234 (Oct 29, 2011)

Dude where did you get this scramble? 

X' Y R U R' U R U2 R'

Next Scramble: U R' F U' R2 U2 R' F R2


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 29, 2011)

U R' U' R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
y' U2 R2 U' R2' y U2 R2 U' R2'

Next: R F U' R2 U2 F U' R F R'


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> Next: R F U' R2 U2 F U' R F R'


 
x U2 R U2 R U R'
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

WTF lucky me.

EDIT : Next : R' U2 R' F2 U' F U R2 U R2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

x2 L U L y' R U R F2 R2

R' U' R U' R' U2 R

U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2

i dont know cll. sue me 

next: U' R U' F' U2 F R' F' R2


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

I only know Sune and Anti-Sune CLLs, I've just been getting lucky. 

x2 z' y'
F R2 U' R2
U R2 U2 R' U2 R2
y R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

Next : U R F' U2 F' U2 R2 U' F


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

U L' x2 y' U2 R' U R2 U' R2

L' U' L U L F' L' F 

R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x' U

Next: F' U' F 'U R2 F' R2 F U F


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 29, 2011)

ottozing said:


> Next: F' U' F' U R2 F' R2 F U F


 
z' y'
R U R F2 R F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

Next : F R' U F' R2 U2 R2 F'


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Next : F R' U F' R2 U2 R2 F'


x z2 
R2 F R F' U' R' U R' B2 R U' R U

Next : F2 R U2 R F2 U R F2


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2

U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

U R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F2

Next: F U F2 R U R' F2 R U F R F'


----------



## Lid (Oct 29, 2011)

L U L' y' R' U' R - L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2

next: F2 U2 R U R2 F U2 R2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Oct 29, 2011)

x2 F U2 L2 U' L' F2 L2

F R U R' U' F' 

U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U'

Next: R U F' U' R2 F2 U' F U2 F' R U2


----------



## Edward_Lin (Oct 29, 2011)

z2 F2 U' L' U L U' L' U L
y' R U' L U2 R' U L'

next: U2 R U2 F U' R' F' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 1, 2011)

z2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R2
R U' R F2 R' U R' F2

Next: R' U' F' R U' R F' R F


----------



## Edward_Lin (Nov 2, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> Next: R' U' F' R U' R F' R F



x' U R' U' R
U' F' R' F U' R U R2 U R' 

Next: F2 R' U2 R' U' F U' R' F R U'


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 5, 2011)

L' U' L
R2 U2 R' U2 R2
U L2 U B2 U2 U L2 U2

Next: F' R2 U R' F' R U2 R' F'


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 6, 2011)

onlyleftname said:


> L' U' L
> R2 U2 R' U2 R2
> U L2 U B2 U2 U L2 U2
> 
> Next: F' R2 U R' F' R U2 R' F'


 
y x' R U R' y R' y L' U' L
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

Next? - U2 R2 U' R' U' F2 U' F' U'


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

z' y
L' U F2 L2
F R U R' U' F'
U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L

Next : U R2 F R U2 F2 R' U2 F'


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> z' y
> L' U F2 L2
> F R U R' U' F'
> U R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
> ...


 
L2 y' L' U' L U' 
F R U R' U' F' U2 R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'

Next - F' U' R2 D' B' F2 D2 U L'


----------



## loweyo (Nov 6, 2011)

F' U' R2 D' B' F2 D2 U L'

Layer : y' x' R' U' R U R'
EG-1 : R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2
AUF : U' 

Next : U R2 U R2 F R' F2 U' R F U'


----------



## Escher (Nov 6, 2011)

loweyo said:


> Next : U R2 U R2 F R' F2 U' R F U'


 
z x2

U R2 F2 R U' F2 U' F2

8 moves :3


F' R' U2 R' F2 U F' U


----------



## onlyleftname (Nov 6, 2011)

z2 R U R2 U' R2
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2
U' F2 U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U2

Next: U' F U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Lid (Nov 6, 2011)

x2 y U R U' R2 - R U R' U R U2 R' - U

NEXT: F' U F U' F R2 U2 R' F R


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 6, 2011)

F' U F U' F R2 U2 R' F R

L' D L' D' L D L' x2 U R' D R D' R' D R U' R' D' R D R' D' R D' (lol noob solution)

Next: L2 U R U2 R2 B' L' B' U L'


----------



## gbcuber (Nov 6, 2011)

z' R2 U R F2 R2
F R U R' U' F' U
wow, easy scramble!

Next: F U' F R2 U R U F U'


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 6, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> Next: F U' F R2 U R U F U'


 
x y2 R' U' L2
R' U L' U2 R U' L U2

Next: F2 R' F U R U2 R' U' F' R2


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Nov 7, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Next: F2 R' F U R U2 R' U' F' R2


 
R' F2 z' 
F R U R' U' F' U2
super easy scramble 


Next: R2 F2 R F2 R2 U' R2 U F2 R2 U'


----------



## Escher (Nov 7, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> R' F2 z'
> F R U R' U' F' U2
> super easy scramble
> 
> ...


 
(l2pseudoblock - z2 y F2 R U R' U' F U2 F2 (8))

given scramble: z2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 (12)


Next: F' R' U2 F U F' U2 R2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 7, 2011)

Escher said:


> (l2pseudoblock - z2 y F2 R U R' U' F U2 F2 (8))
> 
> given scramble: z2 R' U' R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U2 (12)
> 
> ...


 
x' y
R' U' R U' R U' R' 
U' F U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 F'

Next: R U' R2 F2 U R' F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 9, 2011)

y' z' R U R' y R U' y R U R' U2 y' R U R' (Fail)
R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R 
U'

Next: R' F' L2 B' R2 F D' L' D2


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> Next: R' F' L2 B' R2 F D' L' D2



z' y2 R U R' B D' F2 D B' D F2 R U R' D

NEXT: R2 U' F' U2 R F' R' U


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 10, 2011)

x2 z R2 U' R2
U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U

Next:R2 U2 R F2 U' R' F2 R' U'


----------



## Lid (Nov 10, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Next:R2 U2 R F2 U' R' F2 R' U'


 
y' F' U' R' U R2 - F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' - U

next: R F' R F R' F U' F R2 U'


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 17, 2011)

Lid said:


> y' F' U' R' U R2 - F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' - U
> 
> next: R F' R F R' F U' F R2 U'



I'm painfully inefficient at 2x2. 

y' x
R' B' R U' R y U2 R U' R' U'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

Next: F' U F2 R' U2 R F' U' F2 U2


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Nov 19, 2011)

F' U F2 R' U2 R F' U' F2 U2

Face: x2 y2 R U' F
EG-1: y' U2 R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U2

F U R' F2 U2 F' R'


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2011)

F U R' F2 U2 F' R'
Face: x y U L2 U2 y' L' U' L
CLL: U2 R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R'


Next: R U' F' U2 R F2 U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2011)

x2 U2 R' U R' (4)
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U y' R U R' U2 (11/15)

Next: U R' U F2 U2 R' F' R2 F


----------



## Lid (Nov 19, 2011)

z y' L' U' L' B2 L2
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U'

next: U R' F U2 R' F' U F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2011)

y x F' R2 (2)
F R F' R' F R U R U2 R' (10/12)

Next: F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' F' R


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 19, 2011)

F2 U R' F R2 U2 R' F' R

Face + OLL: z' y L U' L' U2 L
PBL: R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U2


Next: U2 F' R2 U' R F U2 R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2011)

x' R U' R (3)
U2 R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F U2 (12/15)

Next: U2 F' U2 F R' F2 R F U'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 21, 2011)

x2 z R2' U' R U R'
U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' U

Next : U F U' F2 R U' R2 U R


----------



## Petezorzz (Dec 21, 2011)

x U R2 U' R2
L' U' L' U R U' L U 
x' U (T-Perm) U'

I use Ortega, just happens that that solve had a complete layer.

Next: U2 F R F' U R' U R' F2 R' U'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 21, 2011)

y R' B U' B L U L' (I know it's a bad first layer)
y F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R'

Scramble: U2 F U' F U F' R2 U2 F R' U'


----------



## emolover (Dec 21, 2011)

Scramble: U2 F U' F U F' R2 U2 F R' U'

z x2 U' R Pseudo Side

U F R U R' F' Pseudo Last Side

R2 U' R2' y U2 R2 U' R2' y' PBLL

U2 R2 U' R2 Separate

Not my normal way of solving.

R' U R2 F R F' U' F U F2


----------



## AndersB (Dec 21, 2011)

L D F L F'
U L U' L U L2 U
F2 U2 L

Scramble: L2 F' U2 R2 F U2 B' L2

EDIT: Ninja'd XD


----------



## JyH (Dec 21, 2011)

U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 R U' L' U R' U' L U

F2 R' U2 F' R' F' R2 F' R'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 21, 2011)

z R U2 R U' R F2 R2
U R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U2

R U F2 R' F' U' F2 U R2


----------



## angham (Dec 25, 2011)

x' U2 R U' B R
U2 R2 U R2
y' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U L

U' R' U' R2 U2 R' F R' U


----------



## kinch2002 (Dec 25, 2011)

z F2 U2 R'
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'

Next: U' R2 F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 26, 2011)

kinch2002 said:


> Next: U' R2 F' U2 F' R F2 R' U2



I haven't tried this thing before so please forgive my dumbass solution...
x z' (using Ortega and going for orange side)
U2 L (solve orange side)
U2 (needed because I can only solve the OLL from this angle)
F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
z2 y' (rotation required for my finish)
R U' R F2 R' U R' (finish = T-perm on orange U and Y-Perm on red B)

Next: U' F2 U' R U' F2 R F U2


----------



## jonlin (Dec 27, 2011)

y x'
F U R2 U' R2
R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R
U y R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U
Next Scramble: R2 F2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 27, 2011)

x2 y'
U2 R F2 *R2
R'* U' R U2 L' U R' U' L U' R U


----------



## emolover (Jan 21, 2012)

jonlin said:


> Next Scramble: R2 F2 R F2 U' F U2 F2 R'


 
SOAP combined with a method I am working on that will be called something like OSPA(*O*rient *S*eparate and *P*ermute *A*FU).
Presolve: x2 y'
Orient: U' y' R' U' R U R' U' R
Separate and Permute: z2 y U R2 U R2' U' R2 U' R2' 
AFU: U2

Next scramble: R' F' U2 F' U' F U2 R' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 21, 2012)

z2 y'
R2 U R2
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'

next:R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R U2

@emolover I like your method


----------



## emolover (Jan 22, 2012)

ilikecubing said:


> z2 y'
> R2 U R2
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
> 
> ...



Here is another solve of it with your scramble.

Orient: x2 y R U' R' U R U' R' 
Separate and Permute: y' U' R U' R' U' R2 F2 U' R U R

Its a perfect alternative to someone who wants to be really good at 2x2 but does not like the CLL/EG type of solving. Anyone who loves Ortega/Guimond will enjoy this method. It should be able to be just as fast as EG and with less algs(I think it would be around 100 but I am not totally sure because I have only generated a few algorithms for it) but more intuition.

I will be done with it in a week or two. 

Next Scramble: R' U F R U' R2 F U' R'


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 22, 2012)

> R' U F R U' R2 F U' R'


U R2 
R' U R U2' R2' F R F' R' F2 R2


Next: F2 R2 F' U' F2 U' R2 U R2

I got a 2.05 on ^ that scramble.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 22, 2012)

z2
R' U R U2' R' U' R U R U2 R2

Next : U2 F U R2 U2 F R' F R2


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 23, 2012)

U B' U L' U' L U L' U' L U'

Next: R' U B2 R U L D R U'


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Next: R' U B2 R U L D R U'


 
x' y' U2' R U' R 
U R U R' U R U2' R' 

Next: F U2 R U2 R' F U' R2 U


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2012)

x' z U' R2 U2 R' U' R
U L' U2 L U2 L F' L2 U' L U F U

Next- U' R2 U F' R U R' U2 F'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2012)

F L U2 y' R' F R2 U' R'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' U2

Next-F R U2 F2 R' F2 U R F' R'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 23, 2012)

x' y' R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
U' R U2 R' F R' F R U' R U' R F2 R2

next-U R2 F' R F' R U F2 U' R' F


----------



## ottozing (Jan 24, 2012)

x' z' U2 L2 U L2
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U

Next-R F U2 F' R F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2012)

y' R2 U' R2 F R
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'

Next-R' F' U R2 F2 U R F' U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 5, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> Next: U2 R U2 F' R' U2 R' U2


 
Method: CN Ortega

Bottom face: z y U' R
OLL: U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PBL: U' L D' L F2 L' D L'
alg.garron
ottozing got there before me 



ottozing said:


> Next-R' F' U R2 F2 U R F' U2



Method: CN Ortega

Bottom face: x2 L U L2
OLL: y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: x2 U x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R x' U
alg.garron

Next: R2 U F' U F2 U F2 U R' U2 (my first timed 2x2 solve)


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 5, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: R2 U F' U F2 U F2 U R' U2



Method: OSPA

Pre-solve: y'

Orientation: R'U'RU'R'U2R

Seperation+Permutation: F'UR'U'FU2FRFR'U'


Next: F U F U' R2 U F2 U R'


----------



## emolover (Feb 5, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Next: F U F U' R2 U F2 U R'



Pre-solve: x y'

Orientation: U' R U' R

Separation+Permutation: F2 U2 R2 U' R2' U2'

Lovin' that 10 move solution!

Scramble: R' F' R U' R F' U2 R2 U2


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 5, 2012)

emolover said:


> Scramble: R' F' R U' R F' U2 R2 U2


 
z' y'
R' U' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 F2 U
Lol

next:F U R F U' R2 F U R2 U'


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 5, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> next:F U R F U' R2 F U R2 U'



Method: CMLL(Cause I dont wanna learn CLL )

x L' U' L U L U L'
U F R2 D R' U R D' R2' U' F' 

Here: U R F' U2 R' U' R2 F2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2012)

x' y2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2
U2 R' U L U' R U L' U

Next- F R F2 U R' U' F' R2


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 5, 2012)

z
U R2' U' R
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2


Next : F R F R U' R F R' U2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 6, 2012)

x2 L U' y R U2 R U' R'
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U'

next-U' F U' R' F' U2 F2 R U F'


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 6, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next-U' F U' R' F' U2 F2 R U F'



Method: CN Ortega

Face: x y2 R B U' B2' 
OLL: y R U R' U' R' F R F' 
PBL: U' R2 F2' R2
alg.garron

Next: R2 F' R F2 R F U2 F R'


----------



## angham (Feb 6, 2012)

y' x U R2 U R F2 R2
U2 R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U

Next: F U' R F2 R2 U F' R2 U'


----------



## Lid (Feb 6, 2012)

y F U' R // FL
y R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U2 // CLL

next: R2 U2 R U' F2 U' F2 R' F'


----------



## ExoVampire (Feb 7, 2012)

(x) B (y'2) R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // FL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PLL

Next: R' F2 U F' U R' U R2 U


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 7, 2012)

ExoVampire said:


> Next: R' F2 U F' U R' U R2 U


 
Method: CN Ortega

Face: z F2' U F 
OLL: y2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' 
PBL: x' R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R x' U' 
alg.garron

Next: F R2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U R' U2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 7, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: F R2 U' R' F2 R' F2 U R' U2


*Method:*OSPA

*Pre-solve:*y'

*Orientation:*F2 U F' 

*Seperation + permutation:*y U R2 U R2 U' R2 U


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 10, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> *Method:*OSPA
> 
> *Pre-solve:*y'
> 
> ...


 
Next scramble?


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll do my own scramble then.

F' R2 U R F' R2 F' R' F R' F

Face: y x' B' U2 L
OLL: y F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: y2 U L D' L F2 L' D L'
alg.garron

Next: F R' F R' F2 R' U' R U2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: F R' F R' F2 R' U' R U2



OSPA

*pre-solve:*y

*Orientation:*R U R' U' R' F R F'

*Seperation+permutation:*R' U' R F2 R' U R' F2 U


Next: R2 U F R2 U F' U R2 U


----------



## 5BLD (Feb 11, 2012)

R2 U F R2 U F' U R2 U


R *D* //pseudo FL 
*D* F' U' F D2 F' U F2 D2 //NMCLL 
L' U' //Finish

next F R' U' F2 R2 U' R U2 R' U'


----------



## Lid (Feb 11, 2012)

xy U' L2 U' L // FL
U' R U' R' U2 R' F R2 U2 R' F U2 // EG1

next: R2 U2 R2 U F' R2 U R' F


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 16, 2012)

z2
U2R'FR2U'RU'R2F2

R2 F U2 F R F2 R U' R' D


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 16, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> R2 F U2 F R F2 R U' R' D


 
Method: CN Ortega

Face: z x y' F U2 D' R2 D R' 
OLL: x' F R U R' U' F' 
PBL: y D' y' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2
alg.garron
Would have been a bad solve - lots of cube rotations 

Next: F' U R' U2 R' U2 R' F R'


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: F' U R' U2 R' U2 R' F R'



Method: CN Ortega

Inspection: x2 y'
Face: U' R U R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F'
PBL: z2 U' x R2' D2' R U R' D2' R U' R
alg.garron
Time: 5.56 seconds
20 HTM / 5.56 seconds = 3.6 TPS

Next: F2 U2 F' U' R F' U R U2 R'


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: F2 U2 F' U' R F' U R U2 R'


 
x'
U' L U F2 L'
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U2

Next : U' F2 U R2 U F U' R' U'


----------



## cubernya (Feb 19, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Next : U' F2 U R2 U F U' R' U


 
z2
U' R2 U' R2
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L

Next: U2 R U F2 R' F U' R2 U


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2012)

x y2
Orientation: R' F R2 U' R'
Separation: F2
PBL: y R' F R' F2 R U' R

Next: F2 U2 R F' U2 F' R F2 R'


----------



## ThomasJE (Feb 19, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Next: F2 U2 R F' U2 F' R F2 R'


 
Inspection: y2 z
Face: F' U F2
OLL: y' R U R' U R U2 R'
PBL: y2' U y2' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2'
alg.garron
Time: 10.31 seconds (dropped cube)
18 HTM / 10.31 = 1.75 tps

Next: U' F U F2 U R' U F U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2012)

z' y'
RU'R'URU'R'
U'R'2
R'2UR2U2yL2UL2U2

2.24 first try. 
17HTM/2,24 = 7.59 TPS

25 ETM/2.24 = 11.16 TPS Counting half turns as two lol. I would say HTM is more accurate here


Next:F U' F U' F' U R' U F2


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

y2
R U2 R' F2 R2
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next : R2 F' R' U2 F' U' F2 R2 F2


----------



## PandaCuber (Feb 19, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: U' F U F2 U R' U F U'


 
y //Inspection
B U R' U2 R' U' R //Face
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U //CLL
alg.garron

Time: 3.84 Seconds
16 HTM / 3.84 = 4.16 TPS

Next:R F2 R F R2 U F' R U2


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 19, 2012)

> =PandaCuberR F2 R F R2 U F' R U2



z'y
FL2UL
UL2UL2U'

lol PBL skip

Next F U' F U' F' U R' U F2


----------



## cubernya (Feb 19, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> z'y
> FL2UL
> UL2UL2U'
> 
> ...


 
Anti-CLL time!

x y2
R U2 R' F2 R2 (R U2 R cancelled with R2 F2 R2)
U2 y' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: F2 U F2 U' F U2 F (Have fun with 2 gen solutions)


----------



## mycube (Feb 19, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Next: F2 U F2 U' F U2 F (Have fun with 2 gen solutions)


 
Method: CLL

Face: F U F´ U´ F´ U2
CLL(Sune): L F L´ F L F2 L´ F´


----------



## Jaycee (Feb 19, 2012)

My own scramble ;o

R' F2 U R2 F' R F R' U2

R2 U' R2 U F2 R2
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L

Next : R F R F2 R F2 U2 R U2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 19, 2012)

x' z y2 L U2 L F' L2 U L
R' U2 R U R' U R U

Next-R U2 F' R' U' F' U R2 F2


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 28, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-R U2 F' R' U' F' U R2 F2



*OSPA*

*Pre-solve:*y'

*Orientation:*U,L',U,L

*Seperation+Permutation*U',y,(R2,y',R2,U',R2,U,R2)U'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2012)

sice you didnt provide a scramble i'll provide one

R' F' U' F U' F R F2 R U' (white top green front)

cll with white layer - x z' U' R2 U' R

z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2

cll with yellow layer - R U R U R2 F' R' F2 R2

U z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2

cll with blue layer - x y2 L' F' U L' U' L' F2 L2

U' R' F2 R U R' F R

cll with green layer - x' U' R2 U R2 U' R U R' U' R

R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R (whole solution with cancellations x' U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 F R F' R)

cll with red layer - x2 U' F2 R2 F R' U2 F'

U2 R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R

cll with orange layer - U R' y R' U F' U2 F U F' U' F

R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2

Next-R F R' U R F' U R2 U R


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next-R F R' U R F' U R2 U R


 
Method: CN Ortega

Face: x' F' U' R U R'
OLL: U' L' U' L U' L' U2' L
PBL: U R2 F2 R2
alg.garron

Next: F2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U'


----------



## Thompson (Mar 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: F2 U' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U'


 
Inspection: z
U R2 U' R U R'
U L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' U

alg.garron

Next scramble: F R2 U' F R' U2 R F2 U'


----------



## Lid (Mar 3, 2012)

x' y' U' R U R F2 R2
y' L U L' U L U' y L U' L' B'

NEXT: F U' R' F U' R' F2 R U


----------



## ottozing (Mar 3, 2012)

z R' U' R2 U L U' R U R'

Next - F R' U F R2 U R2 F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 3, 2012)

y z U R' U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

Next - F R U2 F' U R2 F'


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 3, 2012)

F R U2 F' U R2 F' 

x' y
U2 R2 U R U R' 
U L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U [(T Perm])

= 3.93


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 4, 2012)

Petezorzz left no scramble, so I'll use my own: F2 U F' U F R' F2 R2 U'

Face: z R' U R2 U R2
OLL: y F R' F' L F R F' L'
PBL: y' U' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U2
alg.garron

Next: R2 F U' F' R F U' F2 U F U2


----------



## FinnGamer (Mar 4, 2012)

Face: R' U x L' B' U B
OLL: U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: U F2 R2 F2

Next:
F' U2 R2 U R2 U F' R' U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 5, 2012)

FinnGamer said:


> Next:
> F' U2 R2 U R2 U F' R' U2



Face: x y' F' U' F
OLL: y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
PBL: y' R U' R F2 R' U R'
alg.garron

Next: R U F' R U2 R U F' U2


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 5, 2012)

z' x2
R2 U R2' F' R
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U

Next : U2 R2 F2 U R F U2 R' F2


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 11, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> Next : U2 R2 F2 U R F U2 R' F2



Face: x' U' B' U2 B2 U B2 
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
PBL: y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
alg.garron

Next: R' U F' R U' F U2 F2 U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 11, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: R' U F' R U' F U2 F2 U'


 
z2 x' 
U F' R U' R
U y' R2 U R2 U2 y L2 U L2 U'

Next: F' R F' R F' R U' F2 R


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 13, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Next: F' R F' R F' R U' F2 R


 
L U' L' U2 B2 R' U2 R U R' U' R U 
R U R' UR U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U'

Next: F U R' B F' B' L U L'


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 13, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> Next: F U R' B F' B' L U L'


Your solution to the previous scramble is nonsensical (did you do a cube rotation at any point?)

Inspection: x2
First Layer: L' U' L' U L2
OLL: U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
AUF: U2

Next: F' U R' U2 F2 R U' R


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 19, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Next: F' U R' U2 F2 R U' R



y' x' U R' U' R U R' // Face
R2 U2 R U2 R2 // OLL
U' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U2 // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U2 R2 F2 R F' R F' R2


----------



## Lid (Mar 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: U2 R2 F2 R F' R F' R2



x y U' L2 U' L2 // FL
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L // CLL

next: R U2 F' R2 U2 R F R2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Mar 22, 2012)

y' U R U' R2 F R F R2 F2 U2

Next-U' R' F' R F U2 R2


----------



## stevecho816 (Mar 25, 2012)

z
U2 R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
U

Next- R U F U2 R' F' R2 U2


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 25, 2012)

z2 U2 R U' R2' 
U F R U R' U' F' 

Next F U' R2 F U' R U F' U2


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 25, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> Next- R U F U2 R' F' R2 U2


z2
U2 R U' R2
U F R U R' U F'

EDIT: ninja'd 



AustinReed said:


> Next F U' R2 F U' R U F' U2



y2 x' F' U2 R U' R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U z2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: F2 U' R F U2 R' U R U


----------



## Punjisticks (Mar 25, 2012)

stevecho816 said:


> Next- R U F U2 R' F' R2 U2



x2
L2 U' L' U L
U2 R U R' U' R F R F'
y' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U' probably not the best 

Next: R' U' F2 R F' R2 U' F' U2


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 31, 2012)

Punjisticks said:


> Next: R' U' F2 R F' R2 U' F' U2



R' U' F2 R F' R2 U' F' U2

z' y R U' R // Face
y R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U y2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U2 R F R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'


----------



## Petezorzz (Mar 31, 2012)

> Next: U2 R F R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U'


 
y z 
U R' U' R U R' 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' 
y2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 

Next: R2 U F2 U' R U R2 U F2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Mar 31, 2012)

x y R' U' R2' F R2 U' R'
U' R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U2

Next - R F U R' U2 F' U R U' F' U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 31, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - R F U R' U2 F' U R U' F' U'


Stern sun: z'U'L'U'RUR'U'R 
PBL: U'R2U'R2U2yR2U'R2U'

2.86/17 = 5.94 TPS

Next: R2 U F U R2 F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 1, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Next: R2 U F U R2 F' U2 R2 U'



R2 U F U R2 F' U2 R2 U'

B2 U' F // Face
x U R' U' L U R U' R' // OLL
x2 y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R U R2 F' U' R' F2 U R U' F


----------



## Lid (Apr 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: R U R2 F' U' R' F2 U R U' F



x y R' U' R' U' R
F RUR'U' RUR'U' RUR'U' F'

next: F2 R' F2 U F U2 F R' U


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 5, 2012)

Lid said:


> next: F2 R' F2 U F U2 F R' U


 
y L' U' L y R U R' U y R U R U R' U' R U2 R2
F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Apr 6, 2012)

your solution dosent work. and wheres the next scramble?

oh well, ill provide a new scramble

R U' R2 F2 U' R' F' U2 F' U' 

and now to solve

x' y' R2 U R' U R U' R'
U2 R' U R' U R U' R y' R' U2 R U2

next - R F U B R' U F' U R F' U


----------



## Lid (Apr 6, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - R F U B R' U F' U R F' U



z y2 U R' U R2 // FL
L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 // CLL

next: R' U R' U R2 U' R F2 R' U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 6, 2012)

Lid said:


> next: R' U R' U R2 U' R F2 R' U'


x2y'RU2R'UR2
U'yR2UR2U2yR2UR2

NEXT: R' F' R F2 U' R U F2 R' U'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 6, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> NEXT: R' F' R F2 U' R U F2 R' U'


 
y' z R2 
y R' U' R U' R' U2 R
y' R U' R F2 R' U R'

NEXT: F' R2 U F R2 F' U2 F2 R


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yuxuibbs said:


> NEXT: F' R2 U F R2 F' U2 F2 R


 y U2 R'
F R U R' U' F'
U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U
next F2 R' F' R F' U F U2 F2 U'


----------



## YouCube4x4 (Apr 7, 2012)

D' x' y' U2 L' U' L2 U L' U L U2 L' F R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## Ickenicke (Apr 12, 2012)

Scramble: F' R' F' R U2 F2 U' R' U' R'

*Pre-solve:*z
*3/4 face:* U,F
*SS:* U,R',F,R2,U2,R',F,U

Next: R2 F U2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Apr 12, 2012)

z' x2 L' U R' F' R2 U R'
U' L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2'

Next - R' F U F U' R F U2 R U'


----------



## micronexer (Apr 14, 2012)

x U2 L y2 U' R U R' U F' R U R' U' R' F R U R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2.

Next: R' F R U2 R' F R U2 R'


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 14, 2012)

z R U R' F' 
R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R'

NEXT: R' F' R' F U' R U F2 R' U'


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 15, 2012)

> NEXT: R' F' R' F U' R U F2 R' U'



y' U R' U' R U R U' R' 
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U' 

Next: U' F2 R2 F' R2 U R2 U' F2


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 15, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 F' R2 U R2 U' F2


 
R U R' U2 y R U R' //Layer
R U R' U' F' U2 F U R U R' U2 //CMLL

Next: U' R U R' F' R U' R2 F


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2012)

x2 y2 R U' R' F' R2 U R'
U' L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R F2

Next - U2 F U' R' F2 R2 U' F' R2


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 15, 2012)

y z'
R U R' U R U' R'
U F [R U R U'] 2 F'
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U

500th

Edit: scramble
F' R F' U R2 U' R2 F U' R' U


----------



## ottozing (Apr 15, 2012)

lolwat an easy scramble.

x2 y R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 F

1 move layer that cancelled into pll!

next - U' R F2 R' F2 U R' F' U'


----------



## JonathanH (Apr 15, 2012)

*FIRST*
z' x' 
First Layer - U2 R' U' R2 U' R'
CLL - R U2' R2' F R F' R U2' R' U'

*SECOND*
x y' 
First Layer - U R U2 R U' R' U R
CLL - U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U'


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 19, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> Edit: scramble
> F' R F' U R2 U' R2 F U' R' U


 
I got a 1.98


----------



## ottozing (May 16, 2012)

y u no post next scramble >=(

ill use this R F2 U R' F' U2 F 

x y2 U' R'
U' R' F' R U R U' R' F U2

Next - U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R'


----------



## ThomasJE (May 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Next - U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R'



U2 R' F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 R'

y' x2 // Inspection
U2' R' U' R' // Face
y2 R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2' U' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: R F U R2 U F U2 F R


----------



## mycube (May 20, 2012)

z2 y
D - FL
U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 - CLL
lol

Next: F R F R' U F' U' F U2


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2012)

x y2 U' R2 U' R' U R' (layer)
R' U L U' R U L' (cll)

next - U F' U2 R U2 R' F2 R


----------



## FinnGamer (May 20, 2012)

X2 R'UR'FRF' Face
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' cll
next:
F2 R' U2 F' R' F' R2 F' R'


----------



## ottozing (May 20, 2012)

i need to stop being a postwhore like this >.<

y' U2 F L2' U' L
R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

next - U R F2 U' R' U R F U F' R2


----------



## Rpotts (May 22, 2012)

ottozing said:


> next - U R F2 U' R' U R F U F' R2


 
x y2 R U' R2'
R' F R2 U' R2' F R

alg.garron

9 HTM, beat the scramble by 2 

Next: R' U' F U2 R F' U F' U'


----------



## ilikecubing (May 22, 2012)

U' R F U' R U R'
U' R U' R U' R' U R' U' F R' F' U'

Next: U2 R2 U F R F' R F2 R


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2012)

lets do is with fridrich 

x2 R' F U' F' R' U R U' R' U2 R - FL + OLL-Skip
R' U' R B R' U' R U R B' R2 U R U2 - PLL

x2 R' F U' F' R' U R U' R' U R B R' U' R U R B' R2 U R U2

next: U' R2 F U' R2 U R2 U


----------



## Lid (May 22, 2012)

mycube said:


> next: U' R2 F U' R2 U R2 U


x2 z' F U' R2 U R2 // FL
y R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 U' // CLL

next: R' U F' U F U R2 F U'


----------



## Balzac (May 22, 2012)

Lid said:


> next: R' U F' U F U R2 F U'


z y2 F' L' U L // FL
F' R U R' U' R' F R // CLL

next: U' F' U' F2 R' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## mycube (May 22, 2012)

U2 B' U R - FL
y' R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 - CLL

next: F R2 U' R F U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## Rpotts (May 22, 2012)

mycube said:


> next: F R2 U' R F U2 F2 R' U'


 
z U2 R2 U2 R' U R
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U2

alg.garron

16 HTM

Next : U' F2 R U' R U R F' R' F2


----------



## ottozing (May 23, 2012)

x2 y' R' F R U' R B2 R2
U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R'

Nexy - U' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## pdilla (May 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Nexy - U' R U2 R2 F R' F2 R' U' R' U'



z' // insp
U L' F' L2 // FL
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // CLL
alg.garron

Next: F2 U F2 R' U F U2 R' F' U'


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2012)

pdilla said:


> Next: F2 U F2 R' U F U2 R' F' U'


 
x2 y' U R' F2 R2
F' R U R' U' R' F R U

Next: R2 U' F' U2 F R' U F2 R'


----------



## BlueDevil (May 25, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: R2 U' F' U2 F R' U F2 R'



y' x' U R' U' R' F' U' F
F R U R' U' F' U'

Next: F' R' F U2 R F R F U'


----------



## pdilla (May 25, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Next: F' R' F U2 R F R F U'



z y // insp
F R2 U2 F' // FL
R2 D' F U F2 R D' F' // CLL
alg.garron

Next: R' U F U' R F' U F2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (May 25, 2012)

> R' U F U' R F' U F2 U2



R 
F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R'
U2 R2

Next: F2 R2 F' U F U' R F2 R' U


----------



## pdilla (May 27, 2012)

Rpotts said:


> Next: F2 R2 F' U F U' R F2 R' U



z2 // insp
U' F' R F2 // FL
U R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R' // CLL
alg.garron

EDIT----
fix'd too.

Thanks and soz...

Next: F' R2 U R' U R' F2 R


----------



## ottozing (May 27, 2012)

pdilla said:


> z2 // insp
> U' F' R F2 // FL
> U R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R' // CLL
> alg.garron


 
fixd

edit; next scramble?


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> fixd
> 
> edit; next scramble?



where next scramble


----------



## ottozing (Jul 17, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> where next scramble



in pdillas' post

x2 R U R' U R2
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U

next - R F2 R' F U' F' R2 U R U'


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jul 17, 2012)

ottozing said:


> in pdillas' post
> 
> x2 R U R' U R2
> U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U
> ...



Z2 X'
R U' R U R U R F2 R2
R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 4, 2012)

Using my own scramble: U R U' R2 U R2 U R2 F2

z' x' // Inspection
R' F L F' L' // Face
y' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
y L D' L F2 L' D L' // PBL
View at alg.garron.us

Next: U F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' F


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Next: U F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U R' F



z' (Inspection)
R' U2 R U R' (FL)
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 (PBL)
U' (AUF)

Next: U2 F2 R U' R U' R2 U R


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 18, 2012)

Outsmash said:


> z' (Inspection)
> R' U2 R U R' (FL)
> U R U2 R' U' R U' R' (OLL)
> D R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 (PBL)
> ...



x' z / inspection
U' L' U' R' U R B' / Face + setup into EG case
U'/ AUF
R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U' /EG-1

R' U' R2 F R' F U2 F U


----------



## Outsmash (Aug 18, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> R' U' R2 F R' F U2 F U



U L2 U L2 // FL
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
U' // AUF

Next: R' U F2 U' R F R2 U2 F2 U


----------



## Lid (Aug 18, 2012)

Outsmash said:


> Next: R' U F2 U' R F R2 U2 F2 U


y' U L' // FL
y L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' R2 // CLL

next: R U' R2 F U2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## Tao Yu (Aug 18, 2012)

Lid said:


> next: R U' R2 F U2 R' U' R' U'



yx2'yx'R'U'RU2'R'UR2U2'R2'UR2U2'yL2'UL2'

Next: F U R' F2 U' R F R' U


----------



## ebi15 (Aug 23, 2012)

Tao Yu said:


> Next: F U R' F2 U' R F R' U


First layer:
z2 F R2 U' R' U R U' R'
CLL:U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F'

Next:F2 U F U' R2 F U' F' R U'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 23, 2012)

Better CLL - U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'


----------



## pdilla (Aug 24, 2012)

ebi15 said:


> Next:F2 U F U' R2 F U' F' R U'



D R D2 R B'
R' U L U' R U L' U'

Next: R' U2 F' R U R2 F2 U' F' R


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 24, 2012)

Scramble: R' U2 F' R U R2 F2 U' F' R

x2 y U' R U R U F2 R2 U' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F'

Next: R' U F U R' U2 R U2 R' U2


----------



## ebi15 (Aug 24, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Better CLL - U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'



thanks



ben1996123 said:


> Next: R' U F U R' U2 R U2 R' U2


z2 y U' R' F R F' y R' F R F' /FL
CLL:U2 R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U'

Next:F2 U F' U F' R U R2 U


----------



## Username (Dec 15, 2012)

F2 U F' U F' R U R2 U

z2 x' U' R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R2

Next: R U2 R' F R' U' R U2 F U'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2012)

x2 y R2 U R' U2' R2 U' R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R

Next - U2 R2 F' U' R2 F R2 F U2


----------



## RubiXer (Dec 18, 2012)

U' R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2

Next-U' R' F2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

y' x2 R U2 R
U R' U R' U R U' R y R' U2 R U'

next - U F2 R' F2 U' R'


----------



## Neel Shah (Dec 18, 2012)

next - U F2 R' F2 U' R'[/QUOTE said:


> F U R L' U' R U' L U' R' U2
> nEXT: R2 F2 D F L B'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

z U R U R2 
U2 R U' R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 U2

next - U2 R' U F' R' U2 R2 U' F'


----------



## tx789 (Dec 18, 2012)

z' y'
U R' U2 R'
F R U R' U' R U R' F'


next:
U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' F' U2





z follows F right?


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes, z follows F


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 18, 2012)

x' 
R' F2 U' R (4)
x U' R U' R U R' U F U' (13)

Next : U2 F' R' U' R2 F R2 F U2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2012)

z y' U R U' R2 y U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R B2 R2' U'

Next - U2 R' F' R' F2 R' U2 F R' U2


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 25, 2012)

x L2' U L' B2 L' x U R' U R U2 R' U2 
12 moves

U R' U' R U2 F' R U' F' next


----------



## nccube (Dec 25, 2012)

x' R2 U R' U' R' F R' F R U R' F R' F2 R2

Next: F' R2 U R U2 F2 R' F' U'


----------



## Henrik (Dec 25, 2012)

U' R U' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U
executed: (U' R U' R'2 U F'2 U2 R'2 U R'2 U)
Next: F R' F2 U F' U' F' R' U'


----------



## Username (Dec 25, 2012)

R U R' U' R' U R U' R' U F R U R' U' F' y2 R' U R' F2 R F' R U2

Next: F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U R U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Dec 31, 2012)

y' x' R2 U R U' R' U2 y R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U2
Next: F R' F R' U' F U F' R2


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Coolster01 said:


> Next: F R' F R' U' F U F' R2



y L2 U L D2 z' R' U' R U2 x' U2 R U' R'

Next: R2 U' R U2 R' U F2 U F U2


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

z2 U R U' R2' U' R2 U2 F R U R' U' F'

It astonishes me that I would probably see that in an actual solve, yet I still struggling with 1 looking some of the most basic 4 move layers ;__;

Nek scramble - R U R' U2 R' F' U R U2


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

ottozing said:


> z2 U R U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U
> 
> It astonishes me that I would probably see that in an actual solve, yet I still struggling with 1 looking some of the most basic 4 move layers ;__;
> 
> Nek scramble - R U R' U2 R' F' U R U2



Your solution leaves a Adjacent edge swap on the bottom


z y' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2

Next: F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Dec 31, 2012)

oops :/ I'll fix that now


----------



## Lid (Dec 31, 2012)

Username said:


> Next: F' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' F2 U'



z y2 L U L // FL
U R' F R2 U' R2 F R U // EG1

nExT: F R2 F U2 R' U' F2 R' U'


----------



## Username (Dec 31, 2012)

Lid said:


> nExT: F R2 F U2 R' U' F2 R' U'



z' R2 U R U
R' U R U R' U2 R lolscramble

Next: F' R F' U2 R' F U' R' U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2013)

U2 R U' R2' F' R' F2 R2
R' F R F' R U R' U 

Next - R2 F R2 F U F2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R2 F R2 F U F2 U2 R2 U'



y U R U' R2
U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'
D2 R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2

Guess I know why I'm bad at 2x2 now.... 22 move solution

next: F2 U F2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U'


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

Yuxuibbs said:


> next: F2 U F2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U'



y x' U R2 U R //Layer
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' //CLL

Next: R' U' R' F' U' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2013)

z2 x U' R' F R' F' R' hahahahahahahahaha

Next - R' U F R' U R F' R F' R2


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R' U F R' U R F' R F' R2



z y' R U R U' R' U R' F2 R2
R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U

Next: U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U R2 U2


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 2, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U2 F' U F2 R2 F' U R2 U2



R2 U' R2
U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 y' R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 U2

NEXT: U' R' F' U2 F' R F R' U


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

x2 y' F' R U' R' U R U'
R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F U'

Next: R U' R2 U' F' U' F' R' U'


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 2, 2013)

z x2 U L U L2
U' R' U2 R U R' U R
U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U

next: F' U R' U' R2 U F R U2


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> next: F' U R' U' R2 U F R U2



x y R' U R' U' R' U' R U2 //FL
LL-Skip 

NExt:U' R2 U' F U F R2 F U2


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 2, 2013)

y' x' L' U2 L U L'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U R2 F2 U2 

Next: R' F2 R' F R' U2 F' U F' U'


----------



## Username (Jan 2, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Next: R' F2 R' F R' U2 F' U F' U'



z y' U R U2 R U R'
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U y2
R2 U' R2' U2' R2 U' R2' U2

Next: R U2 F2 U' F U2 F' U F U


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 2, 2013)

z' x' L2 U' L U' L2 U'
F' R U R' U' R' F R
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'

Next: R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R F R' U'


----------



## ebi15 (Jan 4, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Next: R2 U' F2 U' F' U2 R F R' U'


y z R U' R U2 B2
Cll:U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U'
Next:F2 R U2 R' F U R' U' R2


----------



## WBCube (Jan 4, 2013)

ebi15 said:


> Next:F2 R U2 R' F U R' U' R2



z U R' U' R U' R2 U R U R U2 R2 F R F' R U'

Next: R U F R' F2 R' U' F' R U2

Edit: 100th post


----------



## ebi15 (Jan 5, 2013)

WBCube said:


> Next: R U F R' F2 R' U' F' R U2


y2 z' F U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U

Next: U' R F' U R U' R F U2


----------



## Krag (Jan 5, 2013)

ebi15 said:


> Next: U' R F' U R U' R F U2



F' U' (F')
(F') L' U' L U F
U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2

Next: R2 U R' U2 F' U' F2 R2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2013)

z x' y2
R U R
F' R U R' U' R U R2' F' R

Next - R2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> z x' y2
> R U R
> F' R U R' U' R U R2' F' R
> 
> Next - R2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'



x' R U R2
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' y2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'

Next: F2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 U' R'


----------



## ebi15 (Jan 12, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Next: F2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 U' R'


z x'
R' U R' F R F'
U F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'

Next: R2 F R F2 U F2 R' F' R2 U


----------



## ottozing (Jan 12, 2013)

U F R F' U R U' R U R' U R'

Next - R2 U' F' U2 R2 F' R U F2


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 12, 2013)

z2 y'
R U R' U' R U R'
R2 U2 R' U2 R2 
y2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'

Next-R' F R2 F' R F' R F2 U2


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 13, 2013)

Scramble - R' F R2 F' R F' R F2 U2

U' L y' L' U L
F R U R U F
y U R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2

Next - U' F' U' R' U' R F' U F2


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 13, 2013)

x
L U L' U' L
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'

Next- F2 U R' U F' U F' R2 F2 U'


----------



## Username (Jan 13, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Next- F2 U R' U F' U F' R2 F2 U'



x2 z'
L U L' U' L U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' y2 R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' U2

Next: R F' U2 F' U' F R' F U


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 13, 2013)

x y'
L' U L' U' L
U2 F R U R' U' F'
x2 R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2


Next- R' F' U F' R2 F2 R' U' R'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> z x' y2
> R U R
> F' R U R' U' R U R2' F' R
> 
> Next - R2 U2 R' F U2 F2 U2 R2 U'



x' R U R2
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' y2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'



arvind1999 said:


> Next- R' F' U F' R2 F2 R' U' R'



R' F2
x2 U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
z2 U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 L2 


Next: F2 R2 F U2 F' U F2 U' R'


----------



## coldsun0630 (Jan 14, 2013)

y2 R U' R' U2 y' R U2 R U2 R' U (10f)
Next: F R' U' R2 U2 R' F' U' F2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

coldsun0630 said:


> Next: F R' U' R2 U2 R' F' U' F2



x2
U R2 U R2
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U' R' U L' U2 R U' R U2

U2 R' U F R F R2 U' R2 U


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 14, 2013)

x' y' R U' R2 F R F'
U R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R'

Next: U F' R' U F2 R F' R2 U2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

ilikecubing said:


> Next: U F' R' U F2 R F' R2 U2



R2 U' R2
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
U' R2 U' R2' U2 F2 U' R2

Next: R' U R2 F' U' F2 R F U2


----------



## parsa (Jan 14, 2013)

x2 y
U R2
D' U' R U' R' U2 R' F R2 U2 R' F U2

Next:F2 R U2 R U' R2 F R' U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 14, 2013)

parsa said:


> Next:F2 R U2 R U' R2 F R' U'



y' 
U' R'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
z2 R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 (AUF)

Next:R' F2 U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2013)

U' R' U F' R
U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F

Next - R2 U R2 U2 F U' F R2 U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> U' R' U F' R
> U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F
> 
> Next - R2 U R2 U2 F U' F R2 U'



L D L U' L'
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
z2 U R U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2

Next: U R2 U R F2 R' U2 F U2


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

ottozing said:


> U' R' U F' R
> U2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F
> 
> Next - R2 U R2 U2 F U' F R2 U'



y
R' U F U' F2 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'

Scramble- R F' R' U2 R' U' R U R2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 16, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Scramble- R F' R' U2 R' U' R U R2



y2 U F2 (sexy)*2 F' U'

Next: R U' R2 U F' U F' R2 F'


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

x 
R' U2 R' U2 R2
U' y' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2

Next- R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F U2 R2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 16, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Next- R' U2 R' U' F2 U' F U2 R2



x'
U' F
U2 R U R' U R U2 R B2 R2 U

Nice cancellation.

Next: U' R U2 R U F R F2 R U


----------



## ottozing (Jan 16, 2013)

z' y' R' U2 R
y U' R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U2

Next - F' R2 U F2 R' F' R F2 R


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

U2 R U' R U y R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2

Next- U R' F2 U F2 U' R' U R' U


----------



## Lid (Jan 16, 2013)

y2 U B R2 U2 R - L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U'

nExT: F R2 U' R F' U F R2 F2


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

z' x'
U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
x2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'

Next-F R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 16, 2013)

y2 R U' R U2 y' R U R2 x U' R U R' U' R x' U

Next: U' F' U F2 U F2 R U R2


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 16, 2013)

x'
L U2 L 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R' U L' U2 R U' R

Next- R2 U2 R' F R2 F2 R' F2 U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

L' U L'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U R2 U' R2' U2 F2 U' R2 U2

Next: F' R U F' U2 R' U F' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 17, 2013)

z R2' U R U R' U R U' R y' R' U2 R U

Next - F U' F2 R F2 R' U F' U'


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

x R' U2 R'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
R' UL' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U

Next: U F' R F2 U' R F R2 F2 U'


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

x2
U B2 R' U' R U R' 
U' F R U R' U' F'
y' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2

Next- F2 R U' R' F2 U R' F R2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 17, 2013)

x y'
U' R' U R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U2 R' U L' U2 R U' R

R U' F' R2 U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 17, 2013)

x2 y2
F' U' R' U' R' 
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next-R2 U' F' R U2 F2 R U' R2


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Jan 17, 2013)

R U2 R
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
U2 R2 U R2 U2 F2 U F2

NEXT; U' R' U R2 U' F2 U' R F2 R'


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 17, 2013)

Parham Saeednia said:


> NEXT; U' R' U R2 U' F2 U' R F2 R'



U2 L U' L' U L
U' R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L

Next: U R F' U' R' U2 F R' F'


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

ilikecubing said:


> Next: U R F' U' R' U2 F R' F'



x' y'
R' U2 R'
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R F'

NExt: F' R2 F R F2 U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 5, 2013)

y2 x'
R U' R' U R2
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' R2 U R2' U2 F2 U' R2 U2

I also could have cancelled into OLL but cbs.

Next: R F U2 F R F2 R2 U' R'


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

U' L' U2' L' U L
R' U R' F2 R F' R U

Next: F2 R' U F' U' F U2 R U'


----------



## ottozing (Feb 5, 2013)

y R U R2' U'
R' U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U'

Next - R F2 U2 R U F' U F' U


----------



## Username (Feb 5, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - R F2 U2 R U F' U F' U



U' F' U' R U R'
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 U2

NExt: R F R2 F2 R' U2 F U' R2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Feb 6, 2013)

x 
U L U L'
y' R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2 U

Next: U F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F U'


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 23, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Next: U F2 U F2 R' U2 R2 U' F U'



y
L U' L'
U2 R U R' U R U2' R'
R2 U' R2' U2 F2 U' R2 U'

Next: R' U2 R' F U' F U' F' U2


----------



## ottozing (Feb 23, 2013)

z R' F R F' L2' U L
U' R U2' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R U2

Next - R F2 R U2 F' U R U' F


----------



## Username (Feb 23, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Next: R' U2 R' F U' F U' F' U2



U' B2 R' U' R U
z' R2 U2 R U2 R2' U'

Next: U2 F U F2 U2 F R' U' R


----------



## arvind1999 (Feb 23, 2013)

Username said:


> Next: U2 F U F2 U2 F R' U' R



z L' U L' U' L
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
R2 U' R2' U2 F2 U' R2 U2

Next: F2 U' F R2 F U' F' R F' U'


----------



## Username (Jun 3, 2013)

arvind1999 said:


> Next: F2 U' F R2 F U' F' R F' U'



x' y'
F' U' R' U R'
L U' R' U L' U' R

NEXT: U F2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 F' U'


----------



## parsa (Jun 3, 2013)

y' x'
U' R U R' U' 
U2 R U R' U R
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2' U R2 U

Next:U2 F' R' U2 R U F2 R2 U


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jun 3, 2013)

y 
R2 U' R' 
y2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U

Next: R U F R U' R' F R' U2


----------



## Gabriel Mattar (Jun 3, 2013)

x'
U' F U L' U' L
Y' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U'

Next: F R F' U F' R F R' U R2


----------



## Lid (Jun 3, 2013)

x y R' U F2 R2 F' L' U L U L' U' L F

Next: F2 U R' F2 U2 F' R U2 F' U2


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 1, 2013)

U' R'
F (R U R' U')*3 F' U

Next : R2 U2 R F R2 F2 U2 R2 U'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jul 1, 2013)

x2 L' U L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U


NEXT: R2 U2 R U F2 U R' U R' (pretty good scramble, 2.92 )


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 1, 2013)

x y2
U2 L' U2 L U F'
R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U'

Next: R U2 F U R2 U R U' R U


----------



## TDM (Jul 1, 2013)

x2
L' U' L' U L2
U' x U' R U' R U R' U F U'

Next: F' R F2 U2 F' R' U' F' R'


----------



## cowabunga (Jul 1, 2013)

z'
B' U' B
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
L D' L F2 L' D L' U

Next: F' R' F' R2 U F' U R2 U


----------



## IanTheCuber (Jul 1, 2013)

cowabunga said:


> Next: R U2 F U R2 U R U' R U



z2
R U' R' U' R
U' R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R
U'

I'm still learning CLL. Good thing I knew this case.

Next: R2 F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 1, 2013)

IanTheCuber said:


> Next: R2 F' U2 R' F' R U' R' U' R' U'



z2 R' U' R'

lolololol that was boring

Next: F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U R2 U


----------



## CHJ (Jul 1, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> z2 R' U' R'
> 
> lolololol that was boring
> 
> Next: F2 R' U2 F U' F2 U R2 U



x' U' L' U2 B' L y R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U

next: R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R U'


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 1, 2013)

CHJ said:


> next: R2 U2 R' U' F2 R2 U' R U'



z' x R U R' U' R U' R U' R' F R' F' R U2

next: U' R2 F' R' U' R U' R2 U2


----------



## ottozing (Jul 2, 2013)

z y R2' U' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2
U

Next - F2 U2 R' U' F' U F2 U R2


----------



## Username (Sep 13, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Next - F2 U2 R' U' F' U F2 U R2



lolbump

x' R' U' R2 U' R' //Layer
F R' F' R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R B2 R2' U' /AntiCLL lol

next: U2 R' F R2 U' F U' R' F' U


----------



## SweetSolver (Sep 16, 2013)

Username said:


> lolbump
> 
> x' R' U' R2 U' R' //Layer
> F R' F' R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R B2 R2' U' /AntiCLL lol
> ...



z' U' L U' L' U L //Face
OLL Skip
(D2) R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL

(Yes I use Ortega deal with it )

next: U' F2 R F' U2 F' R F2


----------



## nccube (Sep 16, 2013)

z y2 U2 R' U' R' U
R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U2

Next: U F U' R F2 R' F2 U F' U2


----------



## ottozing (Sep 16, 2013)

z R U R2'
U' R U' x' z' R' U R' U' R U' R F'

Next - U F R F R U' F U' R F' U


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 16, 2013)

x' z
R2 F R U R U2 R'
U2

Next: U R2 U R F2 U2 R F' U2


----------



## Username (Sep 17, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> Next: U R2 U R F2 U2 R F' U2



y' x
L' U' R U' R2' F R
U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' B2 R2 U

Next: R2 U' F R F' R2 F' U R'


----------



## rock1313 (Sep 26, 2013)

x' z' B U' L

R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2

Next: U F2 U F' R F2 U R2 U


----------



## ottozing (Oct 5, 2013)

x2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R U y R U R' U2

x' F R U' R' U2 F' R' F R' F R U' R' U2 F' R' F R

Next - R F U2 F2 R U' R U2 R'


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Oct 5, 2013)

z2 y U' F2 R U' R' 
R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R
U2
Next-F2 R F2 R' U R2 U F R2


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2013)

bronycuber1013 said:


> F2 R F2 R' U R2 U F R2


y' x
R U R
U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U

Next: U2 F2 U F' U2 F U


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 5, 2013)

y' U R' U R2
U' y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R'

Next: R2 F2 U F' R U' R2 F'


----------



## TDM (Oct 5, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> R2 F2 U F' R U' R2 F'


z' y'
R' U' R
L' U' L U L F' L' F
[U2 x2] L F' R U2 R' F R'

Next: U' R U F' U2 F U F' U2


----------



## shubhayankabir (Oct 21, 2013)

x URUR U2 LRU2 L'U2LU2 R'U2L'U

next : R' U' F' R U2 F2 U' F' R


----------



## nccube (Oct 21, 2013)

z2 R' U' R U R'
U F' R U R' U' R U R2 F' R U2

Next: F2 R F2 U2 R' F U' F' R'


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 21, 2013)

nccube said:


> z2 R' U' R U R'
> U F' R U R' U' R U R2 F' R U2
> 
> Next: F2 R F2 U2 R' F U' F' R'



_z2 R2 U2 R U R'
(U) R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
U2_

Next: R' F R2 F2 U2 F' R' F U2


----------



## nccube (Oct 21, 2013)

x R' U R' y 
U R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F'

Next: R F2 R U R2 F U2 F2 U'


----------



## YddEd (Oct 21, 2013)

nccube said:


> Next: R F2 R U R2 F U2 F2 U'


x2 R' y' U2 R' U' R' L' U' L U L F' L' F y' R2 U' R2 U2 y U2 U' R2 
U'
Next: R' U2 R F' U R' F R2 F2 U2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Oct 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Next: R' U2 R F' U R' F R2 F2 U2



x R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 U' 

Next: R2 U' F' R U F' R F U2


----------



## YddEd (Oct 21, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Next: R2 U' F' R U F' R F U2


y2 z'
U2 R2 U' R U R' U R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
Next: R U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 21, 2013)

x' y2 R F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2

Next: R U F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> y2 z'
> U2 R2 U' R U R' U R2 U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
> Next: R U F' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'



x2 R2
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## YddEd (Oct 21, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> Next: R U F2 U F' R2 U2 R' F


R' U' R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' y2 R' U R' F2 R F' R
Next: R' F' U' R U F' R F2 U2


----------



## rock1313 (Oct 21, 2013)

F' R U2 R'

U L F' L2 U L U' y L' U' L U'

Next: U' F R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R'


----------



## Username (Oct 21, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> Next: U' F R2 U F2 U2 R' F' R'



U2 F U R' U R U' R' U2 R U2

next: R' F U2 F U' F U2 R' F'


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 21, 2013)

Username said:


> next: R' F U2 F U' F U2 R' F'



(x' y') U R U' R' U' R2 U' 
x' R' F R2 U' R2' F R

next: R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F U2


----------



## parsa (Oct 21, 2013)

R' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U' F U2 

x y
U' R U2 R U' R' 
L U2 L' U' L U' L'
U2

next: U F R2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 U


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2013)

parsa said:


> U F R2 U2 F R' U2 R F2 U


z'
U' R2 U' R2'
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
L F' R U2' R' U R'

Next: R' U2 F R' U F' R U2 F' U2


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: R' U2 F R' U F' R U2 F' U2



x' 
D2 R' D2 R D R' D' R
X2
U' y'
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
U2

Next: U R2 U' F U' R2 U' F2 U2


----------



## nccube (Oct 24, 2013)

R F R' F'
R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F'

Next: F' U' R2 F' U F R' U2 R' U'


----------



## TDM (Oct 24, 2013)

nccube said:


> F' U' R2 F' U F R' U2 R' U'


y'
U' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
z2 U' R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'

Next: F2 U' R' F2 R' U F R' U


----------



## CHJ (Oct 24, 2013)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U' R' F2 R' U F R' U



y U R' U' R2
y' U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2

Next: R2 F' U' F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Lid (Oct 24, 2013)

CHJ said:


> Next: R2 F' U' F2 R F' U' F2 R2 U2


y R U F
R' U2 L' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 F2

next: R' U' R2 U' F' R2 U F2 R2


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 13, 2013)

z2 U2 R

U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R F

Next: F U' F2 R' U F' R' F' R


----------



## parsa (Nov 13, 2013)

x' y'
R' U' R U' R2
L D' L F2 L' D L' 
U2

Next: R U' R2 F R F R2 U' R'


----------



## Renslay (Nov 13, 2013)

parsa said:


> Next: R U' R2 F R F R2 U' R'



x2
L' U2 L U R2 U' R2 U R2
U2 R' U L U' R U L' U

Next:
U F' R2 U R2 U R F' R'


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 13, 2013)

Renslay said:


> Next: U F' R2 U R2 U R F' R'



y R' U' F' 
R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U R U

next: U2 F U2 F' U2 F' R' U F'


----------



## ehsanr (Nov 13, 2013)

X' Z U L U' L' U L' F2 R2

R U' R F R' F R U R' F R U'

next : R F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F U


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 15, 2013)

x2 U R2 U' R2
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U

Next: R F' U2 F U' R F R'


----------



## ehsanr (Nov 15, 2013)

Z' R2 U' R 
Y R2 U R2 U2 Y' R2 U R2 U' 

NEXT : U F2 U R' U R' F R U2 F2


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Nov 15, 2013)

Z
R U2 R 
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
D R2 U' R2 U2 Y R2 U2 R2
U

NEXT: F2 U F U2 R' U' F R U'


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 19, 2013)

x' U2 R U R U2 R' U' R U R'
(U) R' F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F
U2

Next: U R U F' R2 F R F2 R' U'


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Next: U R U F' R2 F R F2 R' U'



x2 y'
F R2 U R' 
U F R F' U' F2 R U R U


----------



## kcl (Nov 19, 2013)

x2 y'
R' // first face
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U// OLL
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2// PBL
U2// AUF

U F U' R F' U2 F R U'


----------



## Torch (Nov 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> U F U' R F' U2 F R U'



x
U L U L
U' R U R' U R2 U' R2 F R2 F'

Next: F2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U'


----------



## nccube (Nov 19, 2013)

y2 z R2 U R'
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U y' R U R'

next: U' F U2 F' R2 F R' F2 U


----------



## SweetSolver (Nov 20, 2013)

x R' U2 R2 U' R2
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
x2 R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' R

Next: R' F2 U R F' R U2 R


----------



## Renslay (Nov 20, 2013)

SweetSolver said:


> Next: R' F2 U R F' R U2 R



x z'
R U' F2 R2
L' U' L U L F' L' F

Next: U R U' R' U2 R' F' U R F


----------



## ottozing (Dec 17, 2013)

y' R U R2' F R U' R' F R F' (stuff)

Next - R2 F2 R2 U2 R U F2 R' U


----------



## scottishcuber (Dec 17, 2013)

ottozing said:


> y' R U R2' F R U' R' F R F' (stuff)
> 
> Next - R2 F2 R2 U2 R U F2 R' U



z2 U' R2 U R2' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2 U2 

Next: R' F' U2 R2 F R2 U' F' R'


----------



## SweetSolver (Dec 18, 2013)

scottishcuber said:


> z2 U' R2 U R2' F R2 U' R2' F R' F2 R2 U2
> 
> Next: R' F' U2 R2 F R2 U' F' R'



y z R U' R'
R2 U2 R U2 R2
F' U R' U2 R U' F

Next: R U2 F R2 F' R' F2 R2 U


----------



## ottozing (Dec 18, 2013)

x2 y
R' U2 R' U' R (Side)
U2 R' F R2 U' R2' F R (EG-1)

Next - U' F' U' R F R' U2 F R


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Dec 30, 2013)

x' U' R U F' (Face)
D R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F' (eg1)

Next: U F U2 F' U F2 R' F' U'


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Dec 31, 2013)

Inspection: x2 y x'
Layer: F' U2 R' 
CLL: U F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F'

Next: R F' R' F U' R' U R2 U2


----------



## kcl (Dec 31, 2013)

x U L U' L2 U L2// layer
F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L// CLL
U'// AUF

R2 F R' F2 R F2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 1, 2014)

y x' // inspection
R U R // layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL + AUF

NEXT: F' R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R' U2


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 1, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> y x' // inspection
> R U R // layer
> U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
> D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL + AUF
> ...



x2 // inspection
U R2 U' B2(or F2) R2' // layer
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // CLL case

I hope I did that right.. 

Anyway, next: U R2 F' R2 F' U2 F U2 R'


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 1, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> y2 // inspection
> U R2 U' B2(or F2) R2' // layer
> F R' F' R U R U' R' U // CLL case
> 
> ...



x' //inspection
U' R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U//CLL

Next: F' R F R2 U2 F' U F' U'


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

y2 x// inspection
R' U' R2 U B' R' x' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'// CLL
U2// AUF 

R' F2 R' F R' U F2 R' U


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 1, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> R' F2 R' F R' U F2 R' U



y' z // inspection
U2 R2 U R2 // layer + setup for anti CLL
F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R B2 R2 U2 // anti CLL with cancellations

hopefully it's right

Next: U' R' F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 F'


----------



## kcl (Jan 1, 2014)

x z'// inspection
F' L' U L// layer 
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'// PLL

R' U' F2 U' R F U' F2 R' U2


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 1, 2014)

z' // inspection
R U R y2 U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // layer (so not efficient)
U' F R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL

Not a good solve for me, but, next: F R F' U2 F' R U F'


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> F R F' U2 F' R U F'


x'
U' R2 U' R'
U' F R U R' U' F'
x2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'

Next: R' U F' U2 F U R2 F' U


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> x'
> U' R2 U' R'
> U' F R U R' U' F'
> x2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R'
> ...



Did you see this possible solution too for my scramble?

x' // inspection
U R' U' R U2 R U' R' // solve


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Did you see this possible solution too for my scramble?
> 
> x' // inspection
> U R' U' R U2 R U' R' // solve


No, I would never have seen that. How did you find that solution?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R' U F' U2 F U R2 F' U



y' // inspection 
U2 R // layer
U2 F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' U2 // CLL




KingTim96 said:


> Did you see this possible solution too for my scramble?
> 
> x' // inspection
> U R' U' R U2 R U' R' // solve



I saw it


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 1, 2014)

TDM said:


> No, I would never have seen that. How did you find that solution?



If I can, I prefer solving the white/yellow side cause my recognition is way better that way. And I say that I could make the yellow layer easily so it was half luck and half knowing that I'd get the layer doing yellow easier.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Oops, forgot to post the next scramble. 

Next: U2 R2 F R' F' B2


----------



## AntFu (Jan 2, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Oops, forgot to post the next scramble.
> 
> Next: U2 R2 F R' F' B2



zy2//inspection
B2 R'U'RU'R2//layer
U2FR'F'RU2RU2R'U'//CLL
next:U' R2 F R U2 F' R' F U


----------



## rj (Jan 2, 2014)

AntFu said:


> zy2//inspection
> B2 R'U'RU'R2//layer
> U2FR'F'RU2RU2R'U'//CLL
> next:U' R2 F R U2 F' R' F U



B2 R2 U R2 U2 L U L'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U 
(RUR'U')R'F(R2U'R'U'RUR'F')

Next: F' R U2 F' R2 F U' F2


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jan 2, 2014)

Just saw this trick in some walkthrough solve video yesterday, never thought I'd actually use it in a solve.
F' R U2 F' R2 F U' F2

z2
U' R' F R F' R' F R F'
U R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U'

Next: R2 U' F' U R F' U2 F' R' U


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 2, 2014)

Shikhar Mohan said:


> Next: R2 U' F' U R F' U2 F' R' U



F' U' R' // layer
F (R U R' U') x3 F' U// CLL 

Next: U' F' U' R U' F' U F U'


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jan 2, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Next: U' F' U' R U' F' U F U'



U L2 U L2 // layer
U F R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL

Next: R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U'


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jan 2, 2014)

MatejMuzatko said:


> U L2 U L2 // layer
> U F R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL
> 
> Next: R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R F2 R2 U'



y
U'RUR'
y'R'FRF'R'FRURU2R'U'


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 4, 2014)

I guess I'll post the next scramble! (Probably the hardest scramble I've ever seen!)

Next: F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F R'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 4, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> I guess I'll post the next scramble! (Probably the hardest scramble I've ever seen!)
> 
> Next: F2 R' F2 U2 F2 R' F R'



Is that serious, or you just wanted an attention-bump?

x R U F2

Next:
U R' U2 F2 R U R U2 F2


----------



## SweetSolver (Jan 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next:
> U R' U2 F2 R U R U2 F2



y x2 // inspection
R U' R U R' // face
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y' R' F R' F2 R U' R //PBL

Next: R' U R2 U F U' R2 U' R2


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 5, 2014)

SweetSolver said:


> Next: R' U R2 U F U' R2 U' R2



y' //inspection
F' L' U L //layer
R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R //CLL
U// AUF

Next:R F U2 R F2 R' U2 R' U2


----------



## ottozing (Jan 5, 2014)

y2 x' R2 U R' y' U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U

Next - U R U2 R2 F U R U2 F2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 5, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - U R U2 R2 F U R U2 F2



F2 L' U *R2* // layer
*R* U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' // cll
U2 // auf

Next: U R2 F R F2 U2 R' U' F2


----------



## AntFu (Jan 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F
> Next: U R2 F R F2 U2 R' U' F2


x'//*inspection*
R U2 R U' R2//*layer*
U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 _U2_//*cll*
next: R2 U2 L2 F R' D U L' R' F2 D


----------



## Renslay (Jan 5, 2014)

AntFu said:


> next: R2 U2 L2 F R' D U L' R' F2 D



Wow, lucky:
x' R2 U2 B2 U

Next:
U F2 U' R' U2 R F' R' F R


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U F2 U' R' U2 R F' R' F R


x2 y'
U R U2 R
U F R U R' U' F'
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2
Next: F U' F U R' F2 U2 R U2


----------



## Username (Jan 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F U' F U R' F2 U2 R U2



z' y' 
R U' R' U R' U2 R'
U2 R' F R F' R U R' U'

Next: R2 F R F2 U' F' U' R' U'


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 7, 2014)

Username said:


> Next: R2 F R F2 U' F' U' R' U'



x // inspection
R' F R U2 R' // layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' // CLL

Next: F U F2 U F U'


----------



## c4197f (Jan 7, 2014)

Inspection: None
Layer: U' F' U' R U' R'
CLL: y2 R U' R' F L' U' L

Next: U F U F2 R' U' F2 R F


----------



## Renslay (Jan 7, 2014)

c4197f said:


> Next: U F U F2 R' U' F2 R F



z2 y'
U R // face
F' R F2 U2 R F' U // eg-1

Next: U R' F2 U2 R F' R2 F U2 R'


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U R' F2 U2 R F' R2 F U2 R'


L U2 R U2 z' // Layer (4/4)
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // CLL (8/12)

Next: F2 R2 F U2 R F R2 F' R' U


----------



## Renslay (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> L U2 R U2 z' // Layer (4/4)
> z' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // CLL (8/12)
> 
> Next: F2 R2 F U2 R F R2 F' R' U



You have the z' twice.

F2 U F' R2 F2 // layer (5/5)
y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL (8/13)

Next: U F U F U2 F U R2 U2


----------



## GLgamer10 (Jan 7, 2014)

y' z R B R' z' x U' F R U R' U' F' U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U

Next: R2 L2 U2 L' D' F2 R' U2 D'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 7, 2014)

GLgamer10 said:


> y' z R B R' z' x U' F R U R' U' F' U' R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U
> 
> Next: R2 L2 U2 L' D' F2 R' U2 D'



Something is wrong in your solution.

z2 y' U' B R2 U R // layer
U2 // CLL skip

Edit: Uhm, I think I found the inverse of the scramble... Not entirely sure.

Next: U R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' F


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Edit: Uhm, I think I found the inverse of the scramble... Not entirely sure.


Nope, your solution ended with U2; the scramble ended with U2 D', which cancels to make a quarter turn, not a half turn.

U R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' F
U R U2 R // Layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F' U // CLL

Next: F' R F' R2 U R' U' R2 U'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 7, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nope, your solution ended with U2; the scramble ended with U2 D', which cancels to make a quarter turn, not a half turn.
> 
> U R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' F
> U R U2 R // Layer
> ...



But the _inverse_ of the scramble ended with a double turn: (R2 L2) _U2_ L' D' F2 R' U2 D'

Edit: I checked it move by move. It is indeed the inverse of the scramble.


----------



## NikCuber99 (Jan 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nope, your solution ended with U2; the scramble ended with U2 D', which cancels to make a quarter turn, not a half turn.
> 
> U R2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' F
> U R U2 R // Layer
> ...



L' D2 F' R' F D' L2 D L D' B D' B y2 x R U R' U R U2 R' U x2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (Lame,I know.THis is my first try tho)

Next: R2 U F' R' U2 L F B R'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 8, 2014)

NikCuber99 said:


> L' D2 F' R' F D' L2 D L D' B D' B y2 x R U R' U R U2 R' U x2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' (Lame,I know.THis is my first try tho)



And it's not even working. Check your solution again.



NikCuber99 said:


> Next: R2 U F' R' U2 L F B R'



L2 U L2 // layer
R U' L' U R' U' L U' // CLL

Next: R U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R'


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R U F2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R'


y // Inspection
U R2 U R // Face
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: R F' R U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R F' R U2 F' R2 F2 R2 U'



y U' R2 U2 R' // layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U // cll

Next: R2 F2 U' F R F R2 U' R


----------



## TDM (Jan 8, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R2 F2 U' F R F R2 U' R


Which timer do you use? You always have two spaces after every CW turn instead of one.

x y
F' U R' *U R2*
*R2 U2* R' U2 R2
[U y] R2 U' R2 [U2 y] R2 U' R2

Next: R F U2 F2 R' F2 R F' U'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 8, 2014)

TDM said:


> Which timer do you use? You always have two spaces after every CW turn instead of one.



I use csTimer, and this effect is because the "monospaced scramble" is on. Therefore each turns has the same width (e.g., letter + 2 space _or_ letter + modifier + space). I could turn it off if you like.


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R F U2 F2 R' F2 R F' U'



x' // inspection
U' F U R' U' R U R U' R' // layer
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U2 // CLL


----------



## rock1313 (Jan 9, 2014)

x L F' L' U L y

U' R U' R' F' U' F2 R U' R' U'

next: F2 R' U' F U2 F2 R' F' U2


----------



## Shikhar Mohan (Jan 9, 2014)

rock1313 said:


> x L F' L' U L y
> 
> U' R U' R' F' U' F2 R U' R' U'
> 
> next: F2 R' U' F U2 F2 R' F' U2



y2 L' U L
U R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F

Next: R2 U' F2 R F' R2 F2 U' R'


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 9, 2014)

z2 R' U F2 R2
R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F U'

Next: U' F2 U R2 U R' F U F U2


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> I could turn it off if you like.


No, you don't have to... it doesn't annoy THAT much. 


brian724080 said:


> U' F2 U R2 U R' F U F U2


z' y2 // Inspection
R' U2 R' // Face
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
D' L D' L F2 L' D L' // PBL

Next: F R U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F R U' R2 U' R2 U' F' R' U'



z y
U' R2 B (U D) L' U L // layer
F R U R' U' F' U' // cll

Next: U' F U' R' U R U2 R' U'


----------



## AntFu (Jan 10, 2014)

x' // *inspection*
U R' U' R U' R2 // *Layer*
U R U' R' F U2 R2 F R U' R U2 // *CLL*
next: B' U2 B' F2 D U R2 F U B' L2 U2 L R

Edit:
wow with my scramble I did 1.11 seconds  I just broke my non CLL skip record (1.18)!!


----------



## Renslay (Jan 12, 2014)

AntFu said:


> next: B' U2 B' F2 D U R2 F U B' L2 U2 L R



y' U' R2 U R2 // layer
U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // cll

Next: U R F' R U2 R' U2 F' U


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 12, 2014)

Renslay said:


> y' U' R2 U R2 // layer
> U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // cll
> 
> Next: U R F' R U2 R' U2 F' U



z2 y' 
face: R2 U R2 
EG: D' B' U L2 F2 U F' U

next :R U R2 F2 R' F R U2 F2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 12, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> next :R U R2 F2 R' F R U2 F2



x'
F U' L2 U2 L' U' L // layer
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // cll

next: R U2 F U' R U2 F' R F'


----------



## Renslay (Jan 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> x'
> F U' L2 U2 L' U' L // layer
> U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // cll
> 
> next: R U2 F U' R U2 F' R F'



Bump.

Full:
y2
B2 U2 R2 U R' U' *R U R'* // layer
*R U' L'* U R' U L U L' U L // CLL

With move cancellations:
y2
B2 U2 R2 U R' U' x U R' U L U L' U L

Next: R F U R' U F' R U' F'


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R F U R' U F' R U' F'


x'
U' R2' U' R
U R U R' U' L' U R [U' x]
U' R' F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R' U'

Next: R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R


----------



## Renslay (Jan 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R



Red-orange looks too good...

z U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2

I think I found again something related to the inverse of the scramble... Not sure.

Next: U2 F' R F2 U2 R' F' U2 F


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Red-orange looks too good...
> 
> z U' L2 U' F2 L2 U2
> 
> I think I found again something related to the inverse of the scramble... Not sure.


I just tried my scramble. I didn't know it was that easy. I'd have done z y2 U' R2 U' *R2* / *R2* F2 R2 U2.


> U2 F' R F2 U2 R' F' U2 F


x2 y
R2 U' R
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
R2 U' R2 [U' D'] R2 U' R2

Next: F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U R2 U


----------



## Renslay (Jan 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> x2
> R2 U' R
> U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
> R2 U' R2 [U' D'] R2 U' R2



Not working.


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Not working.


Fixed... forgot a rotation in inspection and wrong AUF before OLL.


----------



## Renslay (Jan 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 R' U F2 U R2 U



U F' U' R2 U R2 // layer
U' F R U R' U' F' U2 // cll

Next: U F2 R2 U' F' R2 U R' U2


----------



## AntFu (Jan 24, 2014)

x2 // *inspection*
F' L U L2 // *layer*
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F U2 // *CLL *

*Next: D' U2 F L2 B' U' D F D' L2 U *


----------



## KingTim96 (Jan 24, 2014)

AntFu said:


> x2 // *inspection*
> F' L U L2 // *layer*
> U F R U' R' U' R U R' F U2 // *CLL *
> 
> *Next: D' U2 F L2 B' U' D F D' L2 U *



U L2 U L2 // layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // CLL

Next: U2 F R2 U' F' R2


----------



## TDM (Jan 24, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> U2 F R2 U' F' R2


x y' // Inspection
F' R2 U' R2 // Face
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 // OLL with cancellation into PBL
F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 // PBL

Next: U' R' F2 R' F R2 F' U R2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Jan 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U' R' F2 R' F R2 F' U R2 U2



z'
R' U2 R U' R U R' // layer
U' R' U L U' R U R' // cll

Next: U2 F U' F U F' R F' R


----------



## Renslay (Feb 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U2 F U' F U F' R F' R



bump.

y' z'
U' R2 U' R' // layer
y' R U R' D R U' R U R' U R' // cll

Next: U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 F U'


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> bump.
> Next: U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 F U'



x' // inspection
U L U2 R U R' // layer
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CLL

Next: R F2 R' F2 U' R2 F U2 R2


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> x' // inspection
> U L U2 R U R' // layer
> U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' // CLL
> 
> Next: R F2 R' F2 U' R2 F U2 R2



This scramble has the exact same solution on blue and yellow hahaha. 

R' F U' R' U R' U2 R// eww layer
U' R U' R' F L' U' L U'// CLL


U' R' F R U2 R F' R2 U'


----------



## Brest (Feb 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> U' R' F R U2 R F' R2 U'



z R U R U' R2' U' R U' R U2 R'

Next: U F' U' F2 U2 F' R F2 U'


----------



## kcl (Feb 5, 2014)

z' y'
U' R U2 R' U R U R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 U

U2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' R2


----------



## Renslay (Feb 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> U2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 U' R2



x y2
U2 R' U R2 U' R2 // layer
U' R' U L U' R U R' // cll

Next: R' U2 R U2 R' F2 U R2 U


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R' U2 R U2 R' F2 U R2 U



z' // inspection
R U2 R U' R' // layer
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // CLL

Next: F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' U


----------



## Renslay (Feb 6, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> z' // inspection
> R U2 R U' R' // layer
> U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // CLL



Wrong.



KingTim96 said:


> Next: F2 R U' R2 U2 F' R' U



x y2
U2 R U' R U R' // layer
U2 R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U' // cll

Next: R2 U' F2 U R' U R U2 F'


----------



## Brest (Feb 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> KingTim96 said:
> 
> 
> > *z* // inspection
> ...



Fixed.



Renslay said:


> Next: R2 U' F2 U R' U R U2 F'



y2 x U R2 F' U' F R' U2 R U2

Next: F' U2 R U R' F' R F2 R U2 F'


----------



## manqiuw (Feb 18, 2014)

z y
U F' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F U'
R U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R2
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'
U R' U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U'
R2 U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R2
y R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R y'
D' R2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R D
R U R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' R'

This is just Old Pochmann with buffer UFL.
next: U2 R U' R' F U' R F R' U'


----------



## PranavCubes (Feb 18, 2014)

Scramble- U2 R U' R' F U' R F R' U' 
x' R U' F' U' R U' R' - Layer
R2 U2 R U2 R2 - OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' - PLL.

Next-R U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 19, 2014)

R U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 U' R2

Wtf one face already done.

U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL)

y' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 (PBL)

Next: F U' R F R' U' R' F' R F2


----------



## TDM (Feb 19, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> F U' R F R' U' R' F' R F2


z // Inspection
R2 U R' U' R' F R F' // SS
U' R2 U' R2 [U' D'] R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: U2 F2 U R2 U F2 R F' R2


----------



## ilikecubing (Feb 19, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 F2 U R2 U F2 R F' R2



x' y R' U' R U' R U R F2 R2

U' x R U' R U' R' U L' U' L U

Next - F' R2 U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

ilikecubing said:


> x' y R' U' R U' R U R F2 R2
> 
> U' x R U' R U' R' U L' U' L U
> 
> Next - F' R2 U' F2 R' F R2 U2 R'



x' F' U' L' U2 L y' U R2 U' R U R' U' R' F R F' y' U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U2

Next:F2 R' U L' F' U F'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next:F2 R' U L' F' U F'



I have a feeling that that scramble did not came from a scrambling software.

x2 y
F R U R // layer
U R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R' // cll

Next: R' F' R U2 R2 F2 U' R' F2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

R U2 L U' L' Layer

R U2 R' U' R U' R' OLL

U' y2 R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 PBL

Next: R U' R' F D L' U F U2


----------



## tx789 (Mar 20, 2014)

y' //inspection
R F' U' R2 U' R2//layer
U y F' U R U' R' U' F R U R' U//EG-1

next: U' F2 U' R U' F U F U'


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2014)

tx789 said:


> U' F2 U' R U' F U F U'


y' z' // Inspection
R U2' R' U' R // Layer (5/5)
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // CLL (27/32)
I think I may need to work on efficiency... although I'd probably sub-4 that scramble because the CLL is so easy and the layer was short. And it was 2-look.

Next: R' F' R2 U F' R F' R' U


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> y' z' // Inspection
> R U2' R' U' R // Layer (5/5)
> U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // CLL (27/32)
> I think I may need to work on efficiency... although I'd probably sub-4 that scramble because the CLL is so easy and the layer was short. And it was 2-look.
> ...



L U' L U' L' U L Color
U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 OLL
U' R U' R F2 R' U' R' U2 PBL

Next:R2 F R' U2 R U R2 U2 R'


----------



## TDM (Mar 20, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> R2 F R' U2 R U R2 U2 R'


x'
R' U' R U' R2
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next: R U R U2 F R U' R U2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 21, 2014)

> Next: R U R U2 F R U' R U2



x' U L2 y' R U R' U' (T PERM) x2 (Y PERM)
DONT KNOW PBL YET

Next L U L' F B R U' F' L R U2 B D


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> x' U L2 y' R U R' U' (T PERM) x2 (Y PERM)
> DONT KNOW PBL YET
> 
> Next L U L' F B R U' F' L R U2 B D



It is really easy to learn, you only need 3 more algorithms and one is really intuitive. 

Color: x2 y L' U' y' L' U' L U' L' U L
OLL: U F (R U R' U')2 F'
PBL: U' y' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U'

Next: F' U' R' U2 F R U2 R U


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next: F' U' R' U2 F R U2 R U


face: z2 R2 U' R
OLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: U y2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2

Next: F' U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U2


----------



## Royiky (Mar 21, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> face: z2 R2 U' R
> OLL: U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
> PBL: U y2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
> 
> Next: F' U2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 R U2



X2
U' L U' L' U L
R U R' U' R' F R F'
Y U R2 U' R2 U2 Y R2 U' R2 U

Next : U F2 R2 F U' R' U2


----------



## TDM (Mar 21, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> U' (T PERM) x2 (Y PERM)


D L F' R U2' R' U R'


Royiky said:


> U F2 R2 F U' R' U2


x2
U2 L U L
U R2 F2 R2

Next: U2 F2 R2 F U F2 U' F2 R'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 F2 R2 F U F2 U' F2 R'



x'
U2 R U F2 R2 // layer
y F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' // cll

Next: U R2 F' R2 F' U2 F R U2


----------



## animeshsareen12 (Mar 21, 2014)

yellow layer

U' R' U' R U2 R U' R'// layer
U' F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL
U'//AUF

Next: U' R' F R' U2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## Renslay (Mar 22, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> yellow layer
> 
> U' R' U' R U2 R U' R'// layer
> U' F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL
> ...



Wrong. Didn't you forget some cube rotations in the beginning?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 26, 2014)

animeshsareen12 said:


> yellow layer
> *z y2*
> *U* R' U' R U2 R U' R'// layer
> *U* F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL
> ...



x'
R' U' F2 R2
y L' U' L U R U' L' U

Next: R2 U' R2 U' F' R U2 F' R


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 26, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> x'
> R' U' F2 R2
> y L' U' L U R U' L' U
> 
> Next: R2 U' R2 U' F' R U2 F' R


layer : R2 U R
Anti - Cll : F (R U R' U') x3 F'
L2 F2 L2 U2

next : F' U' F R2 F R' F2 R' F' U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 26, 2014)

natezach728 said:


> next : F' U' F R2 F R' F2 R' F' U'


z2 y'
U' L' U' // Layer minus 1 move for cancellation.
x U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // cancel CLL

Next: U2 R' F R' U R' U R2 U2


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

x z
U' R' U' R2// layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R'// CLL

Next F R' U' R2 U F' R2


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> F R' U' R2 U F' R2


z' y U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2
Next: R' F' U F' U2 R F R' U2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> z' y U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2
> Next: R' F' U F' U2 R F R' U2



INSPECTION: x
FACE: U R' U' R2
OLL: U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PBL: U2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 
AUF: U

NEXT: F' R U' R U2 R2 F' U' R


----------



## kcl (Mar 26, 2014)

Omg eg2 win

y2 x'
F// Eg2 face
R' U R' F U' R U R2 U'// Eg2

Next: U R' F2 R U F' R2 U R2


----------



## TDM (Mar 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> F' R U' R U2 R2 F' U' R


z' y
F R U R U' R' F R F'
y L F' R U2 R' U R'

Next: F' R F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R2


----------



## natezach728 (Mar 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> z' y
> F R U R U' R' F R F'
> y L F' R U2 R' U R'
> 
> Next: F' R F2 R' F2 R U2 F' R2


x L2 U L' U' L U2
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U

next : F2 R' F R F R2 U F2 R'


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 26, 2014)

natezach728 said:


> x L2 U L' U' L U2
> L' U' L U' L' U2 L
> U
> 
> next : F2 R' F R F R2 U F2 R'



x2
U' R2 U R', U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' (14htm)

next: R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> x2
> U' R2 U R', U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' (14htm)
> 
> next: R2 U' R F' R2 U2 F2 U' R'


Layer: U2 L'
OLL: X2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: U2 y' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2
Next:F R' F2 R F' R U R U


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next:F R' F2 R F' R U R U


y // Inspection
F R2 // Layer (2/2)
F R' F' R U R U' R' U // CLL (9/11)

Next: U' R' F U' F2 R U' R' U' R2


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' R' F U' F2 R U' R' U' R2



z' x' // Inspection
F' U' F U L U' L' // First layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

So bad...

Next: R' U R2 U F U2 F' U2 R


----------



## ottozing (Mar 27, 2014)

z2 y
R2 U R' U R', U' R' F' U' F R' F' R F U'

Next - U R' F U R F2 R F' R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 27, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next - U R' F U R F2 R F' R2


x' // Inspection
F' R U R U R' U2 L U' R U L' // Layer Cancelled into PLL

Next: R F2 U R2 U2 F R' F2


----------



## Kurainu17 (Mar 27, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R F2 U R2 U2 F R' F2


x' y
F' R F
R U R' U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' U2

Next: R' F2 R' F U' R2 F U R'


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 27, 2014)

> R' F2 R' F U' R2 F U R'


x' L' U L U2 B U2 z2 y' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U' R R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'

Next: U F' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next: U F' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'



x2 // Inspection
U' R U' R // First layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') U2 // PLL

Next: R2 F' U2 R U R2 F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next: U F' U2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' U'



F U' R' // face, bar on front
U' F R U R' U' F' // oll
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // pbl

or

x2 U' R U' R // layer
R' F2 R F' U2 R U R' U' F U2 // cll

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 27, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next: R2 F' U2 R U R2 F'



D2 R' D' z2 L' U' L U (sexy) (sledgehammer) R2 F2 R2


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 27, 2014)

R2 F' U2 R U R2 F'

y F U2 R // face, bar on back
U R U R' U R U2 R' // oll
U R2 U' R2 U' y U' R2 U' R2 U2 // pbl

Next: U2 R' F2 R2 F' R' U F2 R'


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 27, 2014)

R F' L' D2 x'2 y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' (down bar alg) (I dont know alg for bar in down layer) z2 U' R' F R; F2 R U' R U


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 27, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> I dont know alg for bar in down layer



R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 is my favourite one - I use R' F U' R2 U F' R also if the solved bar is on the back 

next scramble?


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

I'll just start with a new scramble

R2 U' R' U' R F U

y2 z' // Inspection
U F' U' F // Layer (4/4)
R U' R' F R' F' R U // CLL (8/12)

Next:F' R U2 F2 R F' U2 F R2


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next:F' R U2 F2 R F' U2 F R2



y // Inspection
U' L' U L R' U R // First layer
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: F R2 F R U' R' U' R' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next: F R2 F R U' R' U' R' U2



y U R U R' (layer)
x2 U R U R' U' R' F R F' (OLL)
PLL skip
U2 (auf)
Next: R' U2 F2 U R' F' R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R' U2 F2 U R' F' R2



y x'
U2 R' U R F2 R2 U // Layer Cancelled into PBL (7/7)

Next: U F U' R2 F U' R F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y2 z'
> U2 R' U R F2 R2 U // Layer Cancelled into PBL (7/7)
> 
> Next: U F U' R2 F U' R F'


Doesn't seem to work...

y x' L U2 L2 U L2 (face)
U R U R' U R U2 R'(OLL)
U' R2 U' R2 (U2 y) R2 U' R2 U (PBL)

Next: R2 F R U' F R2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Doesn't seem to work...
> 
> y x' L U2 L2 U L2 (face)
> U R U R' U R U2 R'(OLL)
> ...



Fixed, Rotations were off.

x z'
R B' R' U' R' U' R U R' F' U // Layer Canceled into CLL

Next: U R F U2 R U2 R2 F'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Fixed, Rotations were off.
> 
> x z'
> R B' R' U' R' U' R U R' F' U // Layer Canceled into CLL
> ...



z2 L' U' L2 (layer)

U R U R' U R U2 R' (OLL)

R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' R (PLL)

Next: U' R2 F2 R U2 R F' U R


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> z2 L' U' L2 (layer)
> 
> U R U R' U R U2 R' (OLL)
> 
> ...


Face:R F
OLL: z' y' R U R' U' R' F R F'
PBL: U R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U'

Next: R2 F' R U' F U' F R U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: U' R2 F2 R U2 R F' U R



R' F D' F' R B2 R' F' R U R U' R' // Layer Cancelled into CLL

Next: R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F' Ninja'd



Rocky0701 said:


> Next: R2 F' R U' F U' F R U2


x2
D' R2 D F' R F' U' L' U' R2 U // Layer Cancelled Into CLL

Next: R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F'


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R' U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 F'



z y2 // Inspection
R2 U2 R // First layer
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: U F U' R' F U2 F' U R


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 30, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next: U F U' R' F U2 F' U R



R2 U2 R' U' R2 D' L' U2 L' F2 L2 U' // Layer Cancelled into anti-CLL
Next: F' R2 U2 F R' F2 R U'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' R2 U2 F R' F2 R U'



z2 // Inspection
R' U2 R' // Face
U L' U2 L U y' R2 U R U' F2 R2 U2 // Anti-CLL

Next: R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U2 F2


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 30, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' R2 U2 F R' F2 R U'



z2 // inspection
R' U2 R' // side 
R' U' R' F' R U' R U' R' F R U2 // EG-2

EDIT: woooowwwww, ninja'd... almost same solution



> Next: R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U2 F2



L' U 
F (R' L') U' R U R' U' R // EG-1 cancellation


----------



## AlexCube (Mar 30, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next: R2 U' F U2 F' R2 U2 F2



y2 // Inspection
R' U R' // First layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: R F2 U R F U' F2 R' U'


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 30, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> Next: R F2 U R F U' F2 R' U'



x y // Inspection
R U' R' // Layer
U' F L' U' L U R U' R' U // CLL

Next: F' R2 F R' U R2 F2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> Next: F' R2 F R' U R2 F2 U



x 
U R U2 F R' F' U R U B2 U R' U' R U' F2 U2
I don't know what the steps of SS are.
next: R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U F' U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> next: R' F' U R2 U F2 R2 U F' U'



z' x'
L U2 L' U' L (face)
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' (OLL)
x2 y R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' R (PBL/PLL)

Next: F' R2 U R2 F R' U F2 R2


----------



## Bindedsa (Mar 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F' R2 U R2 F R' U F2 R2



z
U R U2 R' D' R' U2 R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R'

Next: U R F' U2 F U2 F R U' R


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 31, 2014)

U R F' U2 F U2 F R U' R 

x2 y
F' U R U' R // layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U // CLL

next: F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Mar 31, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> next: F' U' R U' F2 U R' F2 R2 U2



x'
R' U' R2 // layer
F' U2 F R' U R' U' R U' R U // cll

Next: F' R2 F R2 U F U2 F2 R


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 31, 2014)

F' R2 F R2 U F U2 F2 R

x U2 F U' F U2
R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

Next - U2 F2 R' F R' F R2 F' R U'


----------



## ryanj92 (Mar 31, 2014)

U2 F2 R' F R' F R2 F' R U' 

x' y2 // inspect
U' R' U R2 // layer
U z U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' // CLL

Next: R U R2 F' U' F' R F2 U'


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 31, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> R U R2 F' U' F' R F2 U'


x' z' // inspection
L' U' R U R' y' L' U L // layer
U' R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R U2 // CLL

Next: U2 F R' U R2 U' F R' F U'


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 1, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Next: U2 F R' U R2 U' F R' F U'



x y' 
R2 U2 R U' R'//layer
F (triple sexy) F' U'//OLL
Skipped PLL. 

Yeah... I don't do 2x2. Lol.

F R U' F U' R F' R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> F R U' F U' R F' R2 U2


x // Inspection
U R' U' R // Face (4/4)
U' R2 U2 R U2 L2 // OLL (6/10)
U' L F' R U2 R' U R // PBL (8/18)
5.29 TPS

Next: U' R' U F U' F2 R F' U2


----------



## maps600 (Apr 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> U' R' U F U' F2 R F' U2



y // Inspection
B U R' U R U' R F2 R2 // Green Layer
R2 U R' U' R2 U' y L' U2 L U2 // CLL

Next: R2 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U'


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2014)

maps600 said:


> R2 U R' F' R2 F' R2 F' U'


y' z // Inspection
U R U' F2 R U R' F R // SS (9/9)
y' L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 // PBL (9/18)

Next: R U F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U


----------



## Renslay (Apr 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R U F2 R' F2 R F' R2 U



L' F2 U L' U' L// layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U // cll

Next: U' F' R U2 R F' U F' R2 U'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U' F' R U2 R F' U F' R2 U'


x'
R' F // TCLL layer (2/2) 
U2 R' F R U' R' F R U'// TCLL (9/11)

Next: R F' U2 R F R' U R F2


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 5, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R F' U2 R F R' U R F2



x z
R U' R U R'
R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2

Next: R' U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 6, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Next: R' U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R'


x y2
R U' R
F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' L U2 R2 F'

Next: F' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 F U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 F U2


x' y2
R2 U F2 U' F R' F' R U2
Next: U' R2 F R2 F R2 U' F R


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 7, 2014)

z' y'
U R' U R' U' R' F R F' //Face + OLL
R2 U' R2 y U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: U F2 R2 U2 R' U' F U R2


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 7, 2014)

x' y' Inspection
F R U R' U' F' (Down face)
x2 F R U R' U' F'
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next :U F2 U R F2 R U' F2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

CriticalCubing said:


> Next :U F2 U R F2 R U' F2 R'



y' x' z'
L' F U2 R' U' R U' L U2 R2 F

Next: F R2 U' F' R F' R2 U R' U2


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 13, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y' x' z'
> L' F U2 R' U' R U' L U2 R2 F
> 
> Next: F R2 U' F' R F' R2 U R' U2



I can't get your solution to work :/

z y2
R U2 R U' R' // layer
U' R U' x U' R U' R' U R' U F' // CLL

Next: F2 U F2 R U F U2 R2 F'


----------



## Renslay (Apr 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> I can't get your solution to work :/



But it works.




ryanj92 said:


> Next: F2 U F2 R U F U2 R2 F'



y' z
F' U R U' R U R' U R2 // layer
F R U R' U' F' U' // cll

Next: R U' R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R U'


----------



## GG (Apr 13, 2014)

Renslay said:


> y' z
> F' U R U' R U R' U R2 // layer
> F R U R' U' F' U' // cll
> 
> Next: R U' R' U R2 U2 F2 U' R U'



I suck at 2x2 but here goes 

Solution : R2 x2 D' (R U R' U) sune (U') t-perm (U2)

Next: U' F R' U R' U' F' U F2

EDIT: OMG I swear that's a real scramble; It's like 3 moves face then Niklas XD


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for pointing out that solution  Two solutions:


GG said:


> U' F R' U R' U' F' U F2


z' x' // Inspection
U' R2 U2 F R F' R U R' U' // Layer+CLL

z y' // Inspection
U' R' U' R2 // Layer
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 F2 // PBL

Next: R' F2 U F' U F R2 F R


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 13, 2014)

R' F2 U F' U F R2 F R

x
U2 R' F R U' R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
U R2 U R2 U' y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2

Next: U R' F U R U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Next: U R' F U R U2 F2 R2 U2



z // inspection
R U R' // face
y' L' U2 L U L' U L //OLL
U R2 U' R2 (U2 y) R2 U' R2 U '//PBL
Next: F2 U2 F' U R U R2


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 13, 2014)

x' // inspection
R U' R' U' F2 // face
U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U2

Next: R2 F2 R F' U R' F' U R2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next: R2 F2 R F' U R' F' U R2



F L' U L // face
L' U' L U' L' U2 L //OLL
U2 y R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 //PBL

Next: R F2 R2 F U' F' U2 R'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

y' // inspection
U' R U R // face
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U y2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 // PBL

Edit: Ninja'd

Next: F2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 13, 2014)

F2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 U' R

y
F' R' U R' U' R' F R F' // layer cancelled into OLL
U' R2 U R2 U' y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U // PBL

Next: U' R F' U F2 U' F' R U


----------



## Renslay (Apr 13, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Next: U' R F' U F2 U' F' R U



x'
F R' U2 R' // layer
L' U' L U L F' L' F U //cll

Next: R U2 R' U R' U2 R' F U


----------



## TDM (Apr 13, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R U2 R' U R' U2 R' F U


y' z' // Inspection
U2 R2 U R' // Face
U2 L' U' L U R U' R' F' R2 B2 U // Anti-CLL

Next: U F' U2 F2 R F' U' F R' F2

E:


guysensei1 said:


> R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 //PBL


Thank you so much, I've been looking for a replacement alg to this without rotations. That one's much better than what I was using before (had y R2 instead of F2).


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 13, 2014)

U2 L' F' L' U L // silly layer
U' F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' U' // CLL

Next: U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U R'


----------



## AlexCube (Apr 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Next: R2 F2 R F' U R' F' U R2


F L' U L // Face
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: F' R F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 U2


----------



## GG (Apr 13, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> F L' U L // Face
> y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
> U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
> 
> Next: F' R F' R' F R2 U' F' R2 U2



x2 B' D L2 x' 
U' (left handed sune) (t perm)

Next: R U F R F2 U' R U2


----------



## ajayd (Apr 14, 2014)

R U F R F2 U' R U2 

Inspection:x' 
Face:U R U2 R' U' R 
OLL: R2 U2 R' U2 R2 
PBL: U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U

Does anyone have a better PBL for this one and the one with the bar on the bottom?
Next: U' R' F2 U' F R2 F R2 U


----------



## cubingallday (Apr 14, 2014)

x
U R//Face
U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' //CLL
U'//AUF

NEXT: R U' F' R2 F R' F R U'


----------



## Royiky (Apr 14, 2014)

ajayd said:


> Does anyone have a better PBL for this one and the one with the bar on the bottom?
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> L U' R U2 L' U R'


----------



## GG (Apr 14, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> x
> U R//Face
> U R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' //CLL
> U'//AUF
> ...



L' U L U' L U *L2* U' L U R U' L' U B'

the L2 in bold is when I cancel into CLL

NEXT: U' R F U2 F2 R2 F' U2 F'


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 14, 2014)

y2
U2 R' U R' U2 R' F2 R2 // layer cancelled into R2 F2 R2
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2 // CLL

Next: R' F U2 F U R U F' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> y2
> 
> 
> Next: R' F U2 F U R U F' U2



x' y// inspection
L' U L//face
U' L' U2 L U L' U L//OLL
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'//PBL

Next: R2 F2 U' F U2 R2 F'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 30, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> x' y// inspection
> L' U L//face
> U' L' U2 L U L' U L//OLL
> R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'//PBL
> ...


x2 y U R2 U R' //Face
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 //OLL cancel into PBL
R' F2 R2 // PBL

Next: U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' F' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Next: U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' F' R



x2 y
R U R'//face
U R2 U2 R U2 R2//OLL
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'//PBL
Next: U F U F' R2 F R' U2


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 30, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Next: U' F' U R2 F2 R' U' F' R



x2 y
R U R'//face
U R2 U2 R U2 R2//OLL
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'//PBL
Next: U F U F' R2 F R' U2


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 5, 2014)

Solution: U x' U' R B2 R' B R'

Next: R U2 R2 F U' R2 U R' U


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 5, 2014)

z2 y 
R' U2 R U' R2 //Face+OLL
z2 R U' R F2 R' U R U //PBL

next: F U' R F R2 U2 F' U R'


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 5, 2014)

x2 y'
side: U' R' U' R' 
anti cll alg: U2 L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F
PBL: R2 F2 R2
AUF: U
next:F' R U' F' R' U R


----------



## tx789 (May 5, 2014)

F' R U' F' R' U R 

z2
R' U R2//FL
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F' U//CLL


next:
U F R' U2 F' U R' F R2 U'


----------



## maps600 (Jun 20, 2014)

tx789 said:


> U F R' U2 F' U R' F R2 U'



z2 x' // inspection
U2 F2 R2 // layer
U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 // CLL

16 HTM

http://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x2...er
U2_R-_U_R-_U2_R_U2_R-_U_R2_U-_R-_U2_//_CLL


----------



## Renslay (Jun 20, 2014)

I solve this, since this is the last scramble:



tx789 said:


> next:
> U F R' U2 F' U R' F R2 U'



<R,U>:
x
R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U2 R U R' U R U'

Next:
R' F R F U2 F R2 F R2


----------



## QQW (Jun 20, 2014)

scramble: R' F R F U2 F R2 F R2

z' y'

R U2 R U' R' horrible orientate first layer

R' U' R U' R' U2 R OLL antisune

U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' PBL

20 moves

a bit bad but good for me, I started 2x2 3 days ago. I use Ortega

Nearlyyyyyy 2-gen R. U


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2014)

20 moves is about average for me too.


QQW said:


> R U' R F2 R' U R'


Have you tried L F' R U2 R' U R'? It can also be done as x' R F' R U2 R' U R'. I find it much faster than that alg.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

New Scramble: F' R2 F2 U' R' F U F2 R2

Why do people forget to put scrambles more often in this thread?


y z2
U' L2 U' L U
x U' R F2 R' U R'

Next: R U2 F R' U R' U2 F R U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R U2 F R' U R' U2 F R U'



x' L U2 L' U L//face
U F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2//PBL

Next: R2 F R2 F' R2 U' R U

EDIT: The next scramble is amazing O_O


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: R2 F R2 F' R2 U' R U


z' // Inspection
U2 L F' L' U' L' U L F // SS
U' // PBL skip

Next: R' F' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> z' // Inspection
> U2 L F' L' U' L' U L F // SS
> U' // PBL skip
> 
> Next: R' F' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R


z' y' 
R U' R' U R//face
U R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2// CLL

Next: F R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F R' U2 F2 U2 F R2 F U



y'
U' R U R2 U' R U R' U R' F2 R2 U2

Next: U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R U'


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R U'



U2 L2//face
R' U' R U' R' U2 R//OLL
U2 y' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2//PBL

Next: F2 U' F' U R F2 U2 R'


----------



## SweetSolver (Jun 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> U2 L2//face
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R//OLL
> U2 y' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2//PBL
> 
> Next: F2 U' F' U R F2 U2 R'



z y2 // Inspection
U R U R' // Face
U' y R' F R' F2 R U' R // OLL

Next: R2 U F' R F' U2 R


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Next: F2 U' F' U R F2 U2 R'


z y'
R' F R 
U R' U R' F U' R U R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> z y'
> R' F R
> U R' U R' F U' R U R2 U2





Bindedsa said:


> Why do people forget to put scrambles more often in this thread?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> ..



LOL.. I'm so sure I did, must not have actually pasted it.
Here: U' F R' F2 U' F2 U F U


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 28, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Here: U' F R' F2 U' F2 U F U



R' x' U' F2 y' R U' R' F' U' F
U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R

I'm no good at 2x2x2 

Next: F2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 F U'


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 28, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 F U'



x'
R' U' R U' R' U' R2 F R2 U' R' U'

Next: F U' F2 U R F' R F2 U


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jun 29, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> Next: F U' F2 U R F' R F2 U



y' z' // inspection
F' U R U2 R' // layer + oll skip
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U2 // pll

Next : R' F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R'


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 29, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next : R' F2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R'


x2 y'
U' R' U R U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U'

Next: F' R U F2 U R F U R U'


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: F' R U F2 U R F U R U'



z'
R' U F2 U' F R U R' U' F' U2

Next: R2 U2 F U2 F R F' R U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 29, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next: R2 U2 F U2 F R F' R U2



y2 z'
F' U F2 U' F L F L' U2 L' U2 L

Edit: R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> y2 z'
> F' U F2 U' F L F L' U2 L' U2 L


New scramble again?


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> New scramble again?



I caught it this time.


----------



## TDM (Jun 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> R' F2 R2 F' U2 F' U' R' U'


x2 R' F U L U' R U R' F2 // Layer+CLL

Next: F2 U' F U F' R2 U' R' U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jun 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U' F U F' R2 U' R' U


z2
L U L' // Face
U' R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' // EG-1

Next: R U2 F2 U F2 R U' R2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> z2
> L U L' // Face
> U' R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' // EG-1
> 
> Next: R U2 F2 U F2 R U' R2 U


Bump

z y
L' F R U' R' U2 R' F R F' U2 // Layer / CLL

Next: U2 R' F' U F' U' R' F2 U2


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 3, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U2 R' F' U F' U' R' F2 U2



z' // inspection
F // side
U' R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' U

Next: F U2 R' F R' U2 R F2 R'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 3, 2014)

x2 y
U' R2 U' F2 R2 // layer
U' L' U2 L F' R' F2 R U' R' F R F' U' // cll (bad case oops)

next: F' R' U' F2 U' F R U' F2 U


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 3, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> next: F' R' U' F2 U' F R U' F2 U



x2
'U L' U L2 // Double face
U2 y R2 U' R2 U2' F2 U' R2 // PBL
U' // AUF
13 moves

Next: *R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R U' R'*


----------



## CuberAtCanada (Jul 4, 2014)

Next: [B said:


> R' U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R U' R'[/B]




U2 R' Y R U' R'

F' R U R' U' R' F R

U X2 Y' 

R U' R F2 R' U R'

Next: R' U' F2 B2 D' U2 B R' L U B U2 D' L2 D R B D' U R' B U D' L F


----------



## darkstorm125 (Jul 4, 2014)

CuberAtCanada said:


> Next: R' U' F2 B2 D' U2 B R' L U B U2 D' L2 D R B D' U R' B U D' L F


6-gen scramble ?
z
F R // face
D2 x R' U R U' R' U x' R2 U' R' U2 // EG-1

Next : F R2 U F' R2 U R2 U F'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 14, 2014)

darkstorm125 said:


> Next : F R2 U F' R2 U R2 U F'



z'
U2 R' // face
y R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U R // EG-1

Next: R U F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Renslay (Jul 14, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: R U F2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U'



x2 y
U' R2 U' R' // face
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // cll

Next: U' F' U F U2 R' U R2 U


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 14, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U' F' U F U2 R' U R2 U



z x2 R2 U R' U' F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U2

next: U' R F' R U2 R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

x2 y U' L// eg2 face
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R B2 R2 U2// anti CLL

Next: U' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Next: U' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U



x
R' U' R // face
U2 F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: U' R2 F' R F' R2 U F2 U


----------



## kcl (Jul 15, 2014)

x' F' L F// EG-1 face
R U R2 F' R F R' F' R U2// EG1


U F2 R' F' R F' R F2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> U F2 R' F' R F' R F2



I just realized that U' R2 F' R2 F' U' F2 R2 U and U' R2 F' R F' R2 U F2 U is very similar (2 posts ago). lol

x z' R' U' R2 // face
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // CLL

Next: F' U2 F' R' U2 R U' F2 U


----------



## Renslay (Jul 15, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: F' U2 F' R' U2 R U' F2 U



y x
B2 R U2 R2 U R2 // face
U L' U2 L F' U2 L F' L' U' F U // cll

Next:
F R' F R' U2 F2 R F2 U


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F R' F R' U2 F2 R F2 U


L U2 L'
F R U R' U' F'
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U

Next: R U R2 F U' R2 U F U2


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R U R2 F U' R2 U F U2



x' y2
F2 U' L U R U' R2 F R U

Next: R2 U' R U' F R2 F' R F2 U'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R2 U' R U' F R2 F' R F2 U'



x' L' U L' U' L // face
U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: U2 R U2 R U' F R2 U


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 15, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U2 R U2 R U' F R2 U



y' 
R U' R'
y R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2

Next: R U2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L D' B D2 L' U' R B' F


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 15, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R U2 L' R' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D L D' B D2 L' U' R B' F



6-gen scramble?

F' R2 U' R2 // face
R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: U2 F R' F2 R2 F2 U' R F'


----------



## CubeBird (Jul 20, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U2 F R' F2 R2 F2 U' R F'



x' //inspection
U L' U' L U' R' U' R //first side
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL

Next: F2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 20, 2014)

CubeBird said:


> Next: F2 R' U F' R' F U' R2 U'


y2
U' R' U R U' //layer
R U2 R' U2 R2 //cancel into OLL (PLL skip)

Next: U2 R2 U R F2 U' R F' R'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 22, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Next: U2 R2 U R F2 U' R F' R'



z y' U R2 U R' // face
U x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 // EG-1

Next: U' F' R' F' R2 U F U2 F U'


----------



## Renslay (Jul 22, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U' F' R' F' R2 U F U2 F U'



F' R2 U' R2 // face
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U // cll

Next: R2 U F2 R U' R' U2 F' U


----------



## henrysavich (Jul 23, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R2 U F2 R U' R' U2 F' U



z y' // Inspection
F U' R' U R' U' R // Terrible Layer Build
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U' // Cll + AUF

Next: R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

henrysavich said:


> Next: R2 U F2 U2 R' F2 R' F' U'



x' y' U' R2' U' R2 // face
R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' // EG-1
U2 // AUF

Next: F2 U' F' U2 R2 F R U' R' U'


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 24, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> x' y' U' R2' U' R2 // face
> R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' // EG-1
> U2 // AUF
> 
> Next: F2 U' F' U2 R2 F R U' R' U'



x y2
R2 F R F' 
R U2 R' U R U' R' U2

I basically cancelled into a sledge because I've been playing around with CP lately, and I noticed I would just get a regular AS if I did what I did, as opposed to some other case without CP.

Next: F U' F R' U2 R U2 F U


----------



## Renslay (Jul 24, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Next: F U' F R' U2 R U2 F U



z' x'
R2 U R // layer
U F2 R U R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 U // cll

Next: R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F U'


----------



## Ollie (Jul 24, 2014)

Renslay said:


> z' x'
> R2 U R // layer
> U F2 R U R2 F' R2 U' R' F2 U // cll
> 
> Next: R' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R' F U'



z' R2 U' R2 U' R' // layer
U z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 // cll + auf

next: U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U' F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F R



R' F //face+OLL
y (R2 U' R2') (U2' y) (R2 U' R2') U //PBL

next: R' F2 U2 F U F' U F2 R2


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Roman said:


> y (R2 U' R2') (U2' y) (R2 U' R2') U //PBL


y R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2 is similar, but doesn't use a rotation, making it faster (for me at least).


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 24, 2014)

Roman said:


> next: R' F2 U2 F U F' U F2 R2



z' y2 // inspection
U R U' R' // layer
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL




Roman said:


> R' F //face+OLL
> y (R2 U' R2') (U2' y) (R2 U' R2') U //PBL



or cancel?

x2 z // inspection
U' R' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U

oh yeah, next: F U' F R F U2 F' U F' U'


----------



## Ollie (Jul 24, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> z' y2 // inspection
> U R U' R' // layer
> U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL
> 
> ...



z' x2 F U' R2 U' R2 // layer
L F' z' R' U R' U' R U' R F // cll + (aff???)

next: F2 R' F R' F R F' U R' U2


----------



## Roman (Jul 24, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: F2 R' F R' F R F' U R' U2




*(R U2)x3*_ // FUB-polyline[type F]_
*F U'* _// FRB-polyline[type A]_
*R' F R *_// last 3 corners_

next: R' U2 F R F R' U2 R U


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

Roman said:


> *(R U2)x3*_ // FUB-polyline[type F]_
> *F U'* _// FRB-polyline[type A]_
> *R' F R *_// last 3 corners_


What method is that? I googled stuff about polylines and 2x2 but couldn't find anything...


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 24, 2014)

Roman said:


> next: R' U2 F R F R' U2 R U



y2' U' R U R' U R2 // face
U2 R' F R2 U' R2' F R // EG-1 (my favorite case)
U // AUF

Next: U F2 R2 F U' R2 U F' R'


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 25, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U F2 R2 F U' R2 U F' R'



x2 y // inspection
F R' U' R F2 R2 // layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // CLL

Next: U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 F U'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 25, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> x2 y // inspection
> F R' U' R F2 R2 // layer
> U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 // CLL
> 
> Next: U2 R' F U F' R2 U2 F U'



y2 // inspection
U2 R2 U' R2' // Layer
R2 U R' U' F R F' R U' R2 // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: U F' R F2 R2 U R' F R2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Next: U F' R F2 R2 U R' F R2



x z' F' R U R // face
U2 F' L U2 F2 R U' // EG-1

Next: U2 R2 U R U2 F' U R' F2


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jul 26, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U2 R2 U R U2 F' U R' F2



x2 // Inspection
U2 R U' R U R' // Layer
U' R' U R U2' R2 F R F' R // CLL

Next: U' R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R' U


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> x2 // Inspection
> U2 R U' R U R' // Layer
> U' R' U R U2' R2 F R F' R // CLL
> 
> Next: U' R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R' U



z' // Inspection
R *U* *R2* // Face
*R2* *U2* R U2 R2 // OLL
U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL
With cancellations seen in inspection (bold): z' R U' R U2 R2 U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next: F R2 F' R' F2 U F U F'


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> z' // Inspection
> R *U* *R2* // Face
> *R2* *U2* R U2 R2 // OLL
> U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL
> ...



z2 // Inspection
L U2 F // Layer/Face
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
U' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2 // PLL/PBL

Next: U2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 R2 U'


----------



## VeryKewlName (Jul 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> z' // Inspection
> R *U* *R2* // Face
> *R2* *U2* R U2 R2 // OLL
> U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL
> ...



z2 // Inspection
L U2 F // Layer/Face
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
U' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2 // PLL/PBL

Next: U2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 R2 U'


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> Next: U2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 R2 U'


z' x' U R' U R2 // face
U R2 F R U2 R U' R' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U // anti-CLL + AUF

next: 
R U' R' F2 R F' R F U'


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 26, 2014)

VeryKewlName said:


> Next: U2 F2 U' R F2 R F2 R2 U'



z' x' U R' U F2 R2 y R' F R F' R U R'

edit: whoops ninjd



Ollie said:


> next: R U' R' F2 R F' R F U'



z y2 R2 U R' U' R L U' R' U L' U' R U

next: U2 F R2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R U'


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 26, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> next: U2 F R2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R U'



z' y' U B' U B F U F' - Face
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U - Second Face
R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 - PBL

Next - R2 F U' F U' R' U R2 F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> R2 F U' F U' R' U R2 F'


x z'
B U' R U R' U R2
U2 F R U R' U' F'
U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U'

Next: F2 U' F2 U R' U R2 F2 U


----------



## Cale S (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 U R' U R2 F2 U


x y2 // Inspection
U' R' *U' R2* // Face
*R2 U2* R U2 R2 // OLL
z2 R' U R' F2 R F' R // PBL
U' // AUF
With cancellations in bold: x y2 U' R' U R U2 R2 z2 R' U R' F2 R F' R U' 14 HTM

Next: R' F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U R'


----------



## TDM (Jul 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> R' F2 R2 F' R U' R2 U R'


y' x'
R2 U R'
L U' R' U L' U' R
U L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2

Next: F2 U F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 26, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U F2 R' U R2 F' R2 U'



U2 B2 R' // face
U' R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' U' // CLL

Next: U2 R' U F U' F U2 F2 U2


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 26, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> U2 B2 R' // face
> U' R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' U' // CLL
> 
> Next: U2 R' U F U' F U2 F2 U2



x' y' R' U' R U' R U R' // layer
U2 R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // cll

Next: U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U' R'


----------



## Ollie (Jul 26, 2014)

SpicyOranges said:


> x' y' R' U' R U' R U R' // layer
> U2 R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // cll
> 
> Next: U' R2 F U' R2 F2 R' U' R'



x2 R2 U' R2 F U R U' R' F' // face and OLL together
D R2' U' R2 U2 y' R2' U' R2 // PBL

next: U' F' R' U R2 F' R F2 R U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Jul 26, 2014)

Ollie said:


> x2 R2 U' R2 F U R U' R' F' // face and OLL together
> D R2' U' R2 U2 y' R2' U' R2 // PBL
> 
> next: U' F' R' U R2 F' R F2 R U'



z x2

R' F R U' L'
U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' F2 R2

next: R2 F' U R' F U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 27, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> z x2
> next: R2 F' U R' F U2 R2 F' U'


y R' U R
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'
y R' U L U2 R' U L' U2

Next: U F R' F2 U F' U F2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> U F R' F2 U F' U F2 U2


x y
U' R U' R
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U

Next: U2 R U F' R2 U F' U2 F


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U2 R U F' R2 U F' U2 F



x' z
U' R2 // Layer
U R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U // CLL

Next: U F U2 R' U' F R' F R'


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> x' z
> U' R2 // Layer
> U R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U // CLL
> 
> Next: U F U2 R' U' F R' F R'



y' U L' U' L U' // layer and auf
F R' F' R' U2 R U2 R' // cll
U' // auf

F2 U2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 U2


----------



## brian724080 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> F2 U2 R' U F' R2 F' R2 U2



x y' R U2 R U R' // Layer
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' // CLL

Next: F' R U2 R' U R F2 U' F


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> x y' R U2 R U R' // Layer
> U' F' R U R' U' R' F R U' // CLL
> 
> Next: F' R U2 R' U R F2 U' F



y' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 // layer
U2 R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U // cll + auf

next: R2 F2 U' R' F' R F' R U2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: R2 F2 U' R' F' R F' R U2



z2 U R' U' R2 // face + cancellation
y R U R' U' R' F R' F2 R2 // Anti-CLL
U2 // AUF

Next: F' U2 F' R F' R' F U' R2


----------



## TDM (Jul 27, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> F' U2 F' R F' R' F U' R2


z'
U' R2 U' R'
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' L F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 F

Next: F' R F' R F2 R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F' R F' R F2 R2 F' R2 U'



y x' R' F R y R U2 R' // face
y' R' F R F' R U R' // CLL

Next: F2 R2 U R U' R2 F2 R' U2


----------



## Ollie (Jul 27, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: F2 R2 U R U' R2 F2 R' U2



y2 R' U R' U' R U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // screw you 1 move face
U2 // because I'm a noob and couldn't see AUF in time

next: U2 R' F U2 R' U' F' U R


----------



## ryanj92 (Jul 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> y2 R' U R' U' R U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // screw you 1 move face
> U2 // because I'm a noob and couldn't see AUF in time
> 
> next: U2 R' F U2 R' U' F' U R



x R U2 R' F2 R2 // layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // CLL, same as before hehe

next: U' R' F' U F R' F U F2


----------



## Cale S (Jul 28, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> next: U' R' F' U F R' F U F2


z y2 // Inspection
F' R U' R' // Layer
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CLL (also normal OLL)

11 HTM

Next: U' F R2 U' R' F U2 F' R'


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

Cale S said:


> U' F R2 U' R' F U2 F' R'


y2 z // Inspection
U' R2 U' R // Diagface
U F R' F' R U R U' R B2 R2 U' // AntiCLL

Next: F2 U F' R' F U2 R U2 F'


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U F' R' F U2 R U2 F'



*U2 x* _//LUF_
*U R U'*_// BUR_
*R L U R' F R2 F R' *_// last 3 + perm
_Gonna switch to polylines in next 2 weeks, extremely powerful stuff_

Next: _*U2 F R F' R2 U R' F R2 F R' *


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

Roman said:


> Gonna switch to polylines in next 2 weeks, extremely powerful stuff
> 
> Next: *U2 F R F' R2 U R' F R2 F R' *


What is that? I can't find anything and can't understand what you're doing...

z' y'
U2 R' U' R2
U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 F R'

Next: R U R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U2

this was a very exciting 3000th post, and I only noticed it two hours late!!1!


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R U R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U2



y x'
U' R U' R2
D' R' F R2 U' R2 F R' F2 R2 U2

Next: U' L2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' U L2 B L2 U R' F2 U'


----------



## Roman (Jul 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> What is that? I can't find anything and can't understand what you're doing...
> Next: R U R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U2



This is my own. Still in development.

x L U2 // BLF
R' F U2 // UBD
x R U R' U R2 U2 // last 3

edit: Bindedsa posted next scramble


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

Roman said:


> This is my own. Still in development.


It looks really good... much more efficient than everyone else's solves. Do you know how many algs are needed yet?


Bindedsa said:


> U' L2 D' U' B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 U' L' U L2 B L2 U R' F2 U'


y' x'
U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R
U' y' L F' R U2 R' U R'

Next: R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F R2


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 28, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 F2 R' F2 R' U2 F R2



x y'
U' F R F'
U2 F' R' F R F' R' F2 R U' F U2

Next: F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U2


----------



## Ollie (Jul 28, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> : F R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U F2 U2



z2 U' R U2 R U R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // boom

next: U R U' R' U2 R F R2 U'


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 28, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U R U' R' U2 R F R2 U'



z y
R' F R
U' F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L U

next: F2 U' F' U' R2 F2 R' F U'


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> next: F2 U' F' U' R2 F2 R' F U'


y // Inspection
R2 U' R U R' U' R // SS
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U // AUF 

Next: R2 U' F R F2 U2 F' R2


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> R2 U' F R F2 U2 F' R2


y' x
U' R' B R' U L U2 L'
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next: R2 U F' R' U' R


----------



## Lid (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 U F' R' U' R


x' R' F R U R' U2
lol

next: U' R' U2 F R' F U' R2 U'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 29, 2014)

Lid said:


> next: U' R' U2 F R' F U' R2 U'



x z U' L2' U' L // face
U R U R2 F' R F R' F' R // EG-1
U // AUF

Next: U F R2 U' F U2 F R U


----------



## Cale S (Jul 29, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U F R2 U' F U2 F R U


z x // Inspection
U F' R U' R' // Layer
y2 F R U R' U' F' // CLL (also normal OLL)

11 moves

Next: F2 U2 F R F' U R' F R2


----------



## Ollie (Jul 29, 2014)

Cale S said:


> z x // Inspection
> U F' R U' R' // Layer
> y2 F R U R' U' F' // CLL (also normal OLL)
> 
> ...



y2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R U' R U' R' U R' U R' U'

next: R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F U F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 29, 2014)

Ollie said:


> R2 F' R2 F U' R2 F U F'


x'
R2 U R'
U' R2 U2 R' U2 L2
L F' R U2 R' U R'

Next: U' R' F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Jul 29, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U' R' F' U2 F' R2 U R2 U2



x'
U' R F' U2 R U' R' // face
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' // loooong cll

Next: F R F' U' R F U2 R' U2


----------



## kcl (Jul 30, 2014)

x2 y F R' F' U'//most of a face
F R2 U' R' F R U R' F' U'// Eg1 with cancellation

next 
U R' U F' R2 U F' U' R


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 30, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> next
> U R' U F' R2 U F' U' R



y2 U' R U2 R // face
U' R U R' U R U R2' F R2 U' R' // EG-1
U // AUF

Next: U2 R F' R' F R2 U2 F R


----------



## TDM (Jul 30, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> U2 R F' R' F R2 U2 F R


x' y' // Inspection
R' // Face
F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL forcing good PBL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

Next: U R U2 F2 R U' F' U2 R U2


----------



## Renslay (Jul 30, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U R U2 F2 R U' F' U2 R U2



y2 z'
U' R2 y' R' U R2 U' R2 // side
R U' L' U R' U L U L' U L U // cll

Next: F' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 U'


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 30, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F' U2 R F2 U2 R U2 F2 U'



x2
F R2 F'
R2 U' R' F R' F' R U2

next F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U


----------



## G2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> next F2 U' F' U2 F' R2 U' R2 U


B R' U R D' B R B2 U R U' - Face
D' R2 D R D' R' D R2 D B' D' B L' - CLL

24 HTM!!!
Really long solve!
And very difficult scramble

Next: U' R2 U R2 F U2 F U F2 R2 F D' F' D L'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 31, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U' R2 U R2 F U2 F U F2 R2 F D' F' D L'



x' y2 U' R' U' R' // face
y' U2 R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' // EG-1
U // AUF

Next: F' U R' F' U R U2 F' R


----------



## Cale S (Jul 31, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: F' U R' F' U R U2 F' R


z U' R F' U2 F // Layer
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // CLL (also normal OLL)

12 moves

Next: U' F U F2 R' U2 R' F' U


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' F U F2 R' U2 R' F' U



z2
U' R U2 R U R' // layer
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2 // cll

Next: F R U F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2


----------



## G2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F R U F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U2



z'
R2 U' R' U R' U' R - Face
U R U R' U' R' F R F' - CLL
U - AUF
17 HTM
Next: L B' D2 R L D2 R B R B' D' B L2 U F' L2


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: L B' D2 R L D2 R B R B' D' B L2 U F' L2



Why not <R,U,F>?


----------



## G2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: L B' D2 R L D2 R B R B' D' B L2 U F' L2
> 
> 
> Renslay said:
> ...


I don't know, that's the half of a cubetimer 2x2 scramble.
I've halved it because cubetimer scrambles are long.


----------



## Ollie (Jul 31, 2014)

G2013 said:


> z'
> R2 U' R' U R' U' R - Face
> U R U R' U' R' F R F' - CLL
> U - AUF
> ...



z2 x' R' U' R2 // face
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // sune and bar on right
y' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

next: U' F U R2 F2 U F2 R' U2


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 31, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U' F U R2 F2 U F2 R' U2



x'
F2 R2 U' R U R'
U F R' F' R U R U' R'

next U' R F' R' F' U' R' U2 F U'


----------



## G2013 (Jul 31, 2014)

Ollie said:


> z2 x' R' U' R2 // face
> U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // sune and bar on right
> y' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL
> 
> next: U' F U R2 F2 U F2 R' U2



x' - Inspection
U R U' F2 R2 - Face
R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' - CLL
Without rotations: B R B' U2 R' B R' B R F' R B' R' U' (14 HTM)

Next: L U' B2 L2 U B' U2 R' U' (Random scramble by hand solved in Cube Explorer "optimally" [if 2x2 had centers] then inverted).


----------



## Renslay (Jul 31, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: L U' B2 L2 U B' U2 R' U' (Random scramble by hand solved in Cube Explorer "optimally" [if 2x2 had centers] then inverted).



You know, <F,R,U> is better, because it is easier to identify the cube rotation between the scrambe and writing down the solution, since the DBL corner is fixed.

So, here you are, the same scramble:

U' R2 U' F R2 F U' R2 U (z' y)

If you need a 2x2 scramble, I suggest cstimer, but there are other good <F,R,U> scrambles as well, both offline and online.


----------



## Cale S (Aug 1, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U' R2 U' F R2 F U' R2 U


y' R2 U' R2 L U L' // Layer
y' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL (same as regular OLL)
U2 // AUF

Next: U F' U R F2 R2 U' R' F


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 1, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U F' U R F2 R2 U' R' F



z2 y' // Inspection
R2 U R' // Layer
U F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L // CLL


----------



## G2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Next??
Ok, I'll solve my own scramble :SS
F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F (From WCA scrambler)

x z' (Inspection)
U R U R' U' R U' R2 (Face. Does anyone know a better way of solving that same case? I don't like what I did :S)
R U' L' U R' U' L (CLL)
U' (AUF)

Full: R B R B' R' B R' B' R' F' R B' R' F R' (15 HTM)

Next: U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 1, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U2 R' U' F' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U'



z' y
B U2 R U' R2 // face
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // cll

Next: U R' F' U R' F' R U' R2 U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U R' F' U R' F' R U' R2 U'



z y - Inspection
R U2 R' - Face
D' - AdjustBottomFace
R U R' U R2 U' R2 F R2 F' - EG1
U' - AUF

Final Solve: B L2 B' R' B L B' L B2 L' B2 U B2 U' L' (15 HTM)

Next: R' F' U F' U' F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 1, 2014)

G2013 said:


> F2 U F' U2 R' U2 R' F (From WCA scrambler)
> 
> x z' (Inspection)
> U R U R' U' R U' R2 (Face. Does anyone know a better way of solving that same case? I don't like what I did :S)



R2' F R U' R'

Of course on that scramble I'd probably have gone for the 3-move red face :s


----------



## Ollie (Aug 1, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> R2' F R U' R'
> 
> Of course on that scramble I'd probably have gone for the 3-move red face :s



z y' U R U' R U2

next: F R' U R2 U' F U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2014)

Ollie said:


> F R' U R2 U' F U'


x' // Inspection
U' R U2 R // Layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U // quite a long cll

Next: F U' F U R' U2 F2 R U2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

uberCuber said:


> R2' F R U' R'
> 
> Of course on that scramble I'd probably have gone for the 3-move red face :s


Obviously, me too, but if I knew full EG...
I want to solve that *layer* for CLL, is there a better alg?

And...



TDM said:


> Next: F U' F U R' U2 F2 R U2



x y -Inspection
R U L U2 (R' L') - Finger-tricked Layer
R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' - CLL
U2 - AUF

Final Solve: U F U L2 U' F' U F' U' F U' R U2 R' F2 (15 HTM)

Next: F' R U R' F U2 R2 F'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Aug 1, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F' R U R' F U2 R2 F'



1000 example solves!!!

U2 R' U2 R' // face
y' U' B U' R2 F2 U' F // EG-1
U' // AUF

Next: U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 1, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U2 R' U' F2 U2 F' U2 R U'



y' x
U' R U' R2 U R2 // face
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R2 // EG-2

Next: U' F R' F R' F2 R F2 U


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 1, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U' F R' F R' F2 R F2 U



y R U' R' //face+cancel
y R U R' U2 R U R' U' F //egg

next: F' U R2 F R' F' R2 F U


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 1, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> y R U' R' //face+cancel
> y R U R' U2 R U R' U' F //egg
> 
> next: F' U R2 F R' F' R2 F U



y' z' R F' // partial face
U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F U2 // finish (EG-1 cancellation)

next: R F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 1, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> R F' U' F2 U2 R' U' F U'


x2 y // Inspection
U R' // Layer
U' z R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 // CLL

Next: U R' F2 R' F' U R2 U2 R'


----------



## uesyuu (Aug 2, 2014)

Roman said:


> This is my own. Still in development.
> 
> x L U2 // BLF
> R' F U2 // UBD
> ...



Could you explain what you are doing?


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Aug 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U R' F2 R' F' U R2 U2 R'



x' R U R' U R2 // face
y' R2 B2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 // EG-1
U' // AUF

Next: U' F2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: U' F2 R F2 R' F R2 U' F



x2
R2 U' R' // face
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R U' // cll

Next: R' U2 F2 R' U2 R U' F2 R


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 2, 2014)

R U R' U R
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
R2 U' R2 U' *y* U' R2 U' R2 U
Almost entirely 2gen... 

Next: R F R' U F2 U2 R F' U


----------



## Renslay (Aug 2, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> R U R' U R
> U' R U R' U R U2 R'
> R2 U' R2 U' y' U' R2 U' R2 U
> Almost entirely 2gen...
> ...



Except it doesn't work. 
Interestingly, it is always possible to do an <R,U> solve with three Fs at most (maybe less).  For example:

Scramble:
R F R' U F2 U2 R F' U

(nearly) 2-gen solve:
x
*F2* R U *F'* U' *F* R2 U' R U' R2 U'

Next: F2 R' F R' F R U' R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F2 R' F R' F R U' R' U'



x y'
U' R U2 R' 
U R U R' U' R' F R F

Next: R' F' U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

Cale S said:


> x y'
> U' R U2 R'
> U R U R' U' R' F R F
> 
> Next: R' F' U2 R2 F' R F' R2 U2




<R,U> solve:
x'
U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // layer
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // cll

Next: F R U2 F' U F2 R F' R'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> <R,U> solve:
> x'
> U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // layer
> U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // cll
> ...



z' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // face and OLL
R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

next: R U R' U' R2 F R F2 U2, lol


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> z' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // face and OLL
> R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U' // PBL
> 
> next: R U R' U' R2 F R F2 U2, lol



x
R' U2 R F' U' F // magic
R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // <R,U> solve

alternative:
x
R' U2 R F' U' F U' R U // layer
z' y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // cll

Next: F2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R' U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 U F' U2 R U2 F' R' U2


x' y2
F R U' R'
R' U L U' R U R U2 R2 F2

Next: U2 R' F' U' F' U' R2 U' F' R2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> x' y2
> F R U' R'
> R' U L U' R U R U2 R2 F2
> 
> Next: U2 R' F' U' F' U' R2 U' F' R2



z2
U' R U F' U' F // magic
U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U>

Next: U' R' F' U' F2 U' R U F'


----------



## TDM (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U' R' F' U' F2 U' R U F'


x' y' // Inspection
R2 U2 R F R F' // Failed attempt at "magic"
R U' R U2 R // Layer
y' F R U R' U' F' // oops, turns out my magic wasn't actually magic, so cll

Next: U R' F R2 U2 F R' F U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> x' y' // Inspection
> R2 U2 R F R F' // Failed attempt at "magic"
> R U' R U2 R // Layer
> y' F R U R' U' F' // oops, turns out my magic wasn't actually magic, so cll
> ...



Ran out of mana?

y' x
B2 U' F' U' F // magic
U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U // <R,U>

alternative:
y' U2 x
U R F' U F // black magic
U' R U R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // <R,U>

Next: U2 F U' R F' R F U' R2


----------



## TDM (Aug 3, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Ran out of mana?


Could have been the problem 


> U2 F U' R F' R F U' R2


x' y' // Inspection
U R U F' U' F // 'magic'
R' U2 R U' R U R' // Layer- oh not again, seriously
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' // PLL

x' y' // Inspection
U R U2 R F R F' // 'magic'
U R2 U' R' U2 R U R' // Layer (WHY CAN I NOT MAGIC ASFHLKJS)
F R U R' U' F' U // CLL

i give up

Next: R2 U R' F2 R' F' R U2 R


----------



## Renslay (Aug 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 U R' F2 R' F' R U2 R



Magic needs practice, my apprentice!

x
R2 F' U F // sorcery
R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // <R,U>

Next: R F' R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 F2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Magic needs practice, my apprentice!
> 
> x
> R2 F' U F // sorcery
> ...


F2 U' R' U' F R F' // witchcraft
U R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U' // 2-gen solve

Next: U2 F' U2 R U' R2 F R2 F'


----------



## TDM (Aug 4, 2014)

Cale S said:


> U2 F' U2 R U' R2 F R2 F'


z' F' U' F // magic, yay
R U' R U R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U // 2-gen

Next: F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> z' F' U' F // magic, yay
> R U' R U R' U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U // 2-gen
> 
> Next: F' U2 R2 F2 U' R' U R' U'


L' U2 L R F' U F // wizardry
R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2-gen 

Next: U2 F' U F' U R' U R' U


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2014)

Cale S said:


> L' U2 L R F' U F // wizardry
> R U R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // 2-gen
> 
> Next: U2 F' U F' U R' U R' U



z'
F' // I had to perform a blood ritual for this
U R' U R U R' U R U2 R' // <R,U>

Next: R2 U F2 U R2 U' R U' R'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R2 U F2 U R2 U' R U' R'


 Let's try magic

R L D' L' x y' /Super magic
R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 / 2Gen


Or:

x' /Inspection
U2 R' U R2 /Face
U2 y' /Adjust EG
U' R U' R' F2 U2 F U' F2 U2 /EG1

Final solve: B2 R' B R2 B U B' U' L2 B2 L B' L2 B2 (14 HTM)

Next: U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R U2



y' z
F2 // a mouse-sacrifice
U R' U R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U // <R,U>

Next: R' F U2 R U' R U' F2 U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 4, 2014)

Renslay said:


> y' z
> F2 // a mouse-sacrifice
> U R' U R2 U R U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U // <R,U>
> 
> Next: R' F U2 R U' R U' F2 U


z' y U' R U' F' U F // Magic or something
U R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U> solve using way too many moves

How do you do magic with so few moves?

Next: F2 R2 U' F U F2 R' U2 R


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2014)

Cale S said:


> z' y U' R U' F' U F // Magic or something
> U R U2 R' U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U> solve using way too many moves
> 
> How do you do magic with so few moves?
> ...



z' U R2 U' R2 U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // ... kills it

next: R U' R F2 U' R' F U R


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2014)

Cale S said:


> How do you do magic with so few moves?



With the aid of the Book of Spells.



Ollie said:


> next: R U' R F2 U' R' F U R



F2 R2 F' U F // magic
R' U2 R' U R U' R U R' U R U2 R' // <R,U>

Next: F U' R F2 R' U2 F R' U'


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> z' U R2 U' R2 U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F // ... kills it
> 
> next: R U' R F2 U' R' F U R



z2 x' 
F' U' R2 U' R2' / U' R U' R' F R' F' R U

edit: ninja'd



Renslay said:


> F2 R2 F' U F // magic
> R' U2 R' U R U' R U R' U R U2 R' // <R,U>
> 
> Next: F U' R F2 R' U2 F R' U'




x' z' R' U R U' R' / U' R' F2 R U2' R U' R' F U'

next: U' F2 R' F U' F U' F2 R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 4, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> next: U' F2 R' F U' F U' F2 R'



y z
R' // muggle way
U2 L U2 L' U2 L' B L B' // out of mana

or:
z2
U' R' F' U F // magic
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // <R,U>

"The path of magic in a 2x2x2 is not always the easiest one." - Gandalf The Colorneutral.

Next:
F U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R F'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next:
> F U2 F' R F2 U2 F' R F'


y' // rotate
F' U F // I think we all know what this is
U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // <R,U> solve

Next: R' F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F' U2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Aug 5, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R' F2 R2 U R' F' R2 F' U2



Can someone explain this "magic" thing to me?

x' y F U' F // face
U' F U' R U2 R' F' R U R' F' // EG-1

Next: F' U' R F' U F2 U' F2 U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Can someone explain this "magic" thing to me?
> Next: F' U' R F' U F2 U' F2 U


Magic reduces the cube to 2-gen. It requires several years of training in professional wizardry to master.

y2 // rotate
F' U2 F // magic
U R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U> solve

Next: F2 R F' U F' U R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Magic reduces the cube to 2-gen. It requires several years of training in professional wizardry to master.



Indeed. There are some hidden schools across the world where they teach wizardry. Or you can find a grandmaster to teach you, like Gandalf the Colorneutral, or Merlin BeardLong.



Cale S said:


> y2 // rotate
> F' U2 F // magic
> U R U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U> solve
> 
> Next: F2 R F' U F' U R'



z' y
B2 R2 U2 F' U' F // slow magic
U R U' R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R // <R,U>

Next: R2 U F' R F' R' F2 U' R'


----------



## cathulhu (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R2 U F' R F' R' F2 U' R'



newbie here 

z' U2 R U' R' L' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2

Next: F2 U' R U R2 F' U F2 R2 U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2014)

cathulhu said:


> Next: F2 U' R U R2 F' U F2 R2 U


x2 F' U2 F // magic 
U' R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // <R,U> solving

Next: R F' R F2 R2 U F' R' U


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Cale S said:


> x2 F' U2 F // magic
> U' R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // <R,U> solving
> 
> Next: R F' R F2 R2 U F' R' U



z2
R' U F // magic
R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R // <R,U>

Next: F R' U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## Chree (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F R' U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U'



y2 z' 
U R' U R U' R' // layer
R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // CLLbutnotreallyCLL

Next: R U F' U F R U' F U R U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

Chree and I are so pro at magic we don't even need F moves.



Chree said:


> R U F' U F R U' F U R U'


x y
R' U R2
U' R U R' U R U2 R'

Next: R' F2 R U' F U' F R' U'


----------



## Chree (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Chree and I are so pro at magic we don't even need F moves.
> 
> x y
> R' U R2
> U' R U R' U R U2 R'



Usually I just lurk here... but that one, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Chree and I are so pro at magic we don't even need F moves.
> 
> x y
> R' U R2
> ...



That's black magic!

Without F... Impossibru!

y' x
R2 F' // My spellbook just caught fire...
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' // <R,U>

Next: R2 F' U F2 U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> That's black magic!
> 
> Without F... Impossibru!


youre just jealous


> R2 F' U F2 U' R' U2 R U2


x y' // Inspection
R U R' // 1x1x2
x2 y R2 U R2 // Layer
z R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' // CLL

idk what that was

Next: U2 R U R' U' F R' F2 U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F R' U' F U2 F2 U' F2 U'



z2 /Inspection
/WR of magic FMC (0 moves)
R' U' R2 /Face
U' /AATFNTMTEGAW (Adjust All The Faces Necessary To Make EG Algorithm Work)
R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U /EG1

Full Solve: L' D' L2 D' L' D L' D' L D' L' D' L2 D (14 HTM)

Next: R2 U2 F' R F2 U R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> youre just jealous
> 
> x y' // Inspection
> R U R' // 1x1x2
> ...



And it's not even working. You anger the supernatural forces!

U' F // magic
U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' R // <R,U>

Next: F2 R' F' U F R' U F2 U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

G2013 said:


> AATFNTM*T*EGAW (Adjust All The Faces Necessary To Make EG Algorithm Work)



What's that T? It's a silent T?


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> And it's not even working. You anger the supernatural forces!


Fixed a rotation.


Renslay said:


> What's that T? It's a silent T?


Silent Ts are very common; did you not know!?


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> What's that T? It's a silent T?



*AATFNTMTEGAW* (*A*djust *A*ll *T*he *F*aces *N*ecessary *T*o *M*ake *EG* *A*lgorithm *W*ork)

That "T" comes from "To"


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F2 R' F' U F R' U F2 U'


U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U R2 // <R,U> solving
F2 U // magic on inverse = cimag

Next: U R' F U F2 R' U2 R' U


Spoiler



inb4 next solution is all 2-gen


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Cale S said:


> U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U R2 // <R,U> solving
> F2 U // magic on inverse = cimag
> 
> Next: U R' F U F2 R' U2 R' U
> ...



z y2
// hah! My magic is (also) majestic and powerful!
R' U2 R U R' U2 R U2 R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2 R U' // <R,U>

EDIT:
z y2
// invisible magic!
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R // <shorter R,U>

Next:
R' U2 R F' R' F' R' U R' U2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next:
> R' U2 R F' R' F' R' U R' U2


y2 // rotate
F' U2 F // Why do I use this so often for magic?
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // <R,U> with gj movecount 

Next: U2 R' U F2 U' F U2 F


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

G2013 said:


> *AATFNTMTEGAW* (*A*djust *A*ll *T*he *F*aces *N*ecessary *T*o *M*ake *EG* *A*lgorithm *W*ork)
> 
> That "T" comes from "To"


No, the second T comes from 'To'. Not the third one.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Cale S said:


> y2 // rotate
> F' U2 F // Why do I use this so often for magic?
> U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' // <R,U> with gj movecount
> 
> Next: U2 R' U F2 U' F U2 F



z' y
F' U2 F // It seems we use the same magic!
R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // <R,U>

Next: R F' U R' F R2 F R U


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> No, the second T comes from 'To'. Not the third one.


I've found the error 

It is on the second part
(Adjust All The Faces Necessary To Make EG Algorithm Work)
That should be
Adjust All The Faces Necessary To Make *the* EG Algorithm Work)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Cale S said:


> Next: U2 R' U F2 U' F U2 F


x' y2 /Inspection
L' U L /Face
U2 /AdjustCLL
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' /CLL

Final solve: R' B R B2 L B2 L' B2 L' D L U' (12 HTM)

Or with magic:
x' y /Inspection
F' U2 F /Magic
U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 /2Gen

Final solve: R' B2 R B D B' D' B' D B2 D' B' D B D' B' D B D' B' D B' D' B2 (24!?!?! HTM) Almost 2Gen

Next: Posted by Renslay.

I solved the same scramble 2 minutes after you because I had the page opened for a while without refreshing... my bad


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next scramble... Don't forget it



I already solved it.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 5, 2014)

Renslay said:


> z' y
> F' U2 F // It seems we use the same magic!
> R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // <R,U>
> 
> Next: R F' U R' F R2 F R U



y' x2 U R' U' R F2 R2 // layer
[L', U R U'] // hollah

next: F' R2 F R, hehe


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Ollie said:


> y' x2 U R' U' R F2 R2 // layer
> [L', U R U'] // hollah
> 
> next: F' R2 F R, hehe



Supa-dupa-magic! My pixie dust just blew up on this one.

z
U' R' U2 R

Next: F U R U2 R F U2 F' U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

Ollie said:


> F' R2 F R


x // who needs moves to do magic
R' U' R2 U // 2-gen

E: ninjad, so random not-quite solves:
F U R U2 R F U2 F' U'

x2 y
R' U' R U R' U R2
U' R U R' U R U2 R'
then diagswap

x y'
U' R' U' R
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
then adjacent swap

but they were both 2-gen using the same block
SO YOU CAN PERMUTE CORNERS WITH 2-GEN!

Next: F R' U2 R F2 R' F' R' U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: F' R2 F R, hehe



z' y /Inspection
L' U L /Face
L' U' L U' L' U2 L /CLL

Final solve is
z' y L' U L L' U' L U' L' U2 L, cancelling to
z' y U' L' U2 L, removing rotations transforms to
R' F' R2 F, which is just the inverse of the scramble lol

Final solve: R' F' R2 F (4 HTM)

Next: *F' R F' U' F R F' U R U' (R' U')15* (From WCA 2x2 scrambler) or *R U R F2 U2 R' F' U'* which does the same thing.

EDIT: Actually triple ninja'd??

I'll do:


TDM said:


> but they were both 2-gen using the same block
> SO YOU CAN PERMUTE CORNERS WITH 2-GEN! *Actually no, you used the other side of the block...*
> 
> Next: F R' U2 R F2 R' F' R' U'



z y' /Inspection
U R' U R2 /Face
y U /Adjust things
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' /PBL

That actually was an ortega solve with OLL skip

Final Solve: L F' L F2 L U2 L' B2 L2 U2 L' U2 L' (13 HTM)

Next: U2 R' U2 F' U2 F2 R' F' (Random Handscramble solved optimally by cube explorer if the only possible faces to turn were F, U and R, then reversed to make it solve to the random handscramble state.)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

Funny how we performed the same magic, but from a different perspective...
I think there is a hidden lesson about nature somewhere here!


----------



## TDM (Aug 5, 2014)

G2013 said:


> R U R F2 U2 R' F' U'


y2 // no-move magic again
U2 R' U R' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U' // 2-gen

Next: R' F U F R' U2 F' R' U


----------



## Renslay (Aug 5, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R' F U F R' U2 F' R' U



y x2
B2 R F' U F // "Real magic unavoidable sometimes, is" - Yoda the Forcesolver
R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 // <R,U>

or:
y x2
B2 R U F' U' F // longer magic...
U R U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // ...shorter <R,U>

Next: F' U R2 F' R' F' U F' R'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

*14*



Renslay said:


> Next: F' U R2 F' R' F' U F' R'



I'm getting tired of posting something then that 4 new posts appear *magically*.
----------------------------------------------------------------
L B2 R x' y /Magical magic
U R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R U' /Optimal 2Gen

Final Solve: L B2 R B D2 B' D2 B D' B D' B2 D B' (14 HTM)
------------------------------
OR
------------------------------
y' x' /Inspection
R' U R U R2 /Face
y' /AdjustEG
U' z' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U /EG2
R' /Final Turn

5 substeps and 4 rotations? Lol

Final solve: F' R F R F2 R' U' L2 U' L2 U L2 U L' (14 HTM)
--------------------------
OR..... 
--------------------------
y' x' /Inspection
R' U R U R2 /Face
y2 z' /AdjustEG
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U /EG2
R2 /Final Turn

Final Solve: F' R F R F2 L2 B' L2 B' L2 B L2 B L2 (14 HTM)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Seems like 14 is the lucky magic number
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Next: F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U' R U


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Aug 6, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F2 R F' R2 U2 R' U' R U



L U L' U' L // face
y' U R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' // EG-1
U' // AUF

(18 HTM)

Next: F R2 F' U2 R U' F' U R2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: F R2 F' U2 R U' F' U R2 U2



A very quick spell:

y
R F' U' F // magic
U' R' U' R U2 R2 // <R,U>

Hm, and it is move optimal! 

Next: U R' F R' F2 R2 U R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Hm, and it is move optimal!


your magic is too good for me


> U R' F R' F2 R2 U R2 U2


U R' U R2 // Face
U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 B2 // AntiCLL

Next: F' U R U2 R F' R' F' U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F' U R U2 R F' R' F' U'



z F2 // magic
U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' // <R,U>

Next: F2 U2 F' R' F U' F U' R'
Now what the heck is that scramble? It's so magical, you don't even need to use magic...


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> F2 U2 F' R' F U' F U' R'


x'
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R

Next: U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' F U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' F U2




Some more wizardry:
z y'
R U2 R U R' U' R U R U R U' R U R2 U' R2

Next:
F R F2 U2 R U2 R U' F' U2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next:
> F R F2 U2 R U2 R U' F' U2


Sortega:
B x2 /Bar
R' y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' /Opposite color faces
U' L2 U L2 /Sort
y /Adjust
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 /PBL

Final solution: F' U' F' U F' U' F' D2 F D2 L2 F' D2 F2 L2 F' L2 (Adjusting some things and cancelling other things, 17 HTM)

Or...

U' R2 U' R' /Face
z2 y2 U /AdjustEG
U R U' R2 U' F U' R2 U2 R /EG1
U' /AUF

Final solution: U' R2 U' R' D2 R D' R2 D' B D' R2 D2 R D' (15 HTM)

Next: F R F' U2 F' U' F U' R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 6, 2014)

G2013 said:


> F R F' U2 F' U' F U' R2 U2


z x2 // Inspection
R2 U' R2 // Layer
R' F2 R U R' F2 R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U // CLL

sorry for the lack of magic in the solve... but here's some more magic: I decided to try more 'permuting' corners with 2-gen:
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2
AND TWO CORNERS HAVE BEEN SWAPPED

Next: R2 F2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

TDM said:


> z x2 // Inspection
> R2 U' R2 // Layer
> R' F2 R U R' F2 R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U // CLL
> 
> ...



That is indeed fascinating magic!

Here is some more:

U2 F' // magic
U' R2 U2 R U' R U R2 U // short <R,U>

Close to move-optimal...

Next: U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U'



R B R' F2 R /Magic
U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U2 F L2 B' /More amazing things

Final: R B R' F2 R U2 F U2 F R2 F2 U2 F L2 B' (15 HTM)

Or:

R' B D R /Permute
R F U R' B R' D B2 R' /Orient

R' B D R2 F U R' B R' D B2 R' (12 HTM)

Or:

x2 y'
R2 U R U R2
y D'
R' F R2 U' R' U L F' L' F
U'

Final: B2 D B D B2 U' R' B R2 D' R' D L B' L' B D' (17 HTM)

Next: B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R' B2 D' U' R (Not [F,U,R]...)


----------



## Renslay (Aug 6, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R' B2 D' U' R (Not [F,U,R]...)



x' U F' // magic
R2 U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U>

Next: F R U R' U R' F U' R


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> x' U F' // magic
> R2 U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U>
> 
> Next: F R U R' U R' F U' R



x' F' U2 F // magic
U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' // two antisunes

Next: F U' F R' U' F U F R2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 6, 2014)

Renslay said:


> G2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Next: B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R' B2 D' U' R (Not [F,U,R]...)
> ...



Have you noted that my scramble (B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R' B2 D' U' R) did the same as you previous scramble (U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U') ?
A bit of Cube Explorer power 

x' /Inspection
U' R' U R2 /Face
y U /AdjustEG
U R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' /EG1
U2 /AUF

Final solve: B' R' B R2 B2 D B' D' B D B' D' B R D B' D' B2 (18 HTM, a really long EG!)


Spoiler: But it can be simplified



x' /Inspection
U' R' U R2 /Face
y /AdjustEG
R2 B R' B D' B L' B2 /EG

Final Solve: B' R' B R2 D2 L D' L F' L U' L2 (12 HTM)


Next: F R2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U'

EDIT: Ninja'd


----------



## Renslay (Aug 7, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Have you noted that my scramble (B2 L2 D2 U' L2 U R' B2 D' U' R) did the same as you previous scramble (U2 R' U R2 U2 F U' R U') ?
> A bit of Cube Explorer power



Hm, no, I didn't notice that. Tricky! 
Also, CubeExplorer? For 2x2x2, I use my own software! (Muhahahaha, evil laugh.) (Clarification: not for magic. A real magician does not use such aid; only the spells he already learned.)



G2013 said:


> Next: F R2 U2 R' F' U' F2 U'



U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // ultimate magic

Next: (F2 U' R U F' R U R2 U2)3


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // ultimate magic



Did you do U' (R U R' U R U2 R') U just to stay in <R,U>? Why not F U F' U F U2 F'?


----------



## Cale S (Aug 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: (F2 U' R U F' R U R2 U2)3


Oops I forgot to use magic

z' y2
L' D F2 D' B2 D F2 D' B2 U2 L 

Three move layer to L3C, then used insertion. Insertion finder says it was optimal, and final solution had movecount equal to God's number for 2x2 (and 18 moves shorter than scramble lol). Using CLL would be 3 moves longer.

Next: R2 F' U F2 U' F R F'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 7, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Did you do U' (R U R' U R U2 R') U just to stay in <R,U>? Why not F U F' U F U2 F'?



Exactly.
Because <F,U> is not magical.



Cale S said:


> Next: R2 F' U F2 U' F R F'



x
R2 F' U2 F // magic
R' U' R U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U // <R,U>

Next: M2 (R U' R2 U2 F U' R' F' U)' M2


----------



## TDM (Aug 7, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Exactly.
> Because <F,U> is not magical.


I thought <F,U> (and maybe ,R) was the magic part?


----------



## G2013 (Aug 7, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Did you do U' (R U R' U R U2 R') U just to stay in <R,U>? Why not F U F' U F U2 F'?


For Renslay:
You could've done F U F' U F U2 F' (sune) but with a y' at the start, like this:

y' /Magic
R U R' U R U2 R' /[R,U]

And it would have been a very short magical solve.



Renslay said:


> Next: M2 (R U' R2 U2 F U' R' F' U)' M2


Assuming your scramble = U' F R U F' U2 R2 U R'

x y
U' R' F2 R2
y2
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R'
U'

Final solve: F' U' R2 U' L2 D2 B D B' D L2 D' L' (Cancelling some things, 13 HTM)

I can't get your solver to work, Access doesn't work  What can I do?



Spoiler: Next: (F R U' R F' R' U')6



Or F2 R' U R' U' R F R' U'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 7, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Spoiler: Next: (F R U' R F' R' U')6
> 
> 
> 
> Or F2 R' U R' U' R F R' U'



x R' U' R U' R' U2 R // sune
x2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // and another sune!

Next: U' R U F R' F2 U R' U'


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 7, 2014)

x' y'//Inspection
U L' U2 R' F' R//Layer
F R U R' U' F'//CLL
U'//AUF

Next:R U F' U' F U R' F U2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 7, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> Next:R U F' U' F U R' F U2



z' y' /Inspection
R U2 R /Face
U2 /AdjustEG
R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F' /EG1
U' /AUF

Final solve: F R2 F R2 F R' F2 U F R F R' F' R' F' U F U' R' (19 HTM)

Or using NISS (xD):

U2 /1X1X2
Switch
R D2 R' D2 /Finish face
U R' D' R U' R' D R U2/CLL

Final solve: U2 - R D2 R' U' L' D' L U' L' D L U2... Don't know how to write the final solve... help!

Next: R F U2 F' R U2 F' U' R

PD: 100th post!


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R F U2 F' R U2 F' U' R



y z2 // Inspection
U2 R U R2 // Layer
F' L' U' L U F U // CLL+AUF

Next: R F' R' U R2 F2 U' R' U


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Or using NISS (xD):
> 
> U2 /1X1X2
> Switch
> ...



U2 x y2 (R D2 R' U' L' D' L U' L' D L U2)' = U2 x y2 U2 L' D' L U L' D L U R D2 R'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 8, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: R F' R' U R2 F2 U' R' U


y2 z' // rotate
R F2 // optimal magic
U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' // <R,U> solve

13 moves using magic = gj

Next: R U2 R U2 R F R U'


Spoiler



Why do my scrambles always have magic already solved?


----------



## Renslay (Aug 8, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U2 R U2 R F R U'
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Because you have special scrambles! With magic included...



x
R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 // supa-magic!

Next:
F2 R' F U' F' R' U' F' U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 8, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> > Or using NISS (xD):
> >
> > U2 /1X1X2
> > Switch
> ...



Why that rotations?

--


Renslay said:


> Next:
> F2 R' F U' F' R' U' F' U'



x' y /Inspection
R' U2 R' /Face
y' /AdjustEG (I did y' instead of U' to have a move less before removing rotations)
F R U R' U' F' /CLL
U2 /AUF

Final solve: D' B2 D' U R B R' B' U' B2
Cancells into: D' B2 B L B' L' U' L2
And cancells into!: D' B' L B' L' U' L2 (7 HTM!!!!!)

Which I think is optimal, because CubeExplorer can't find a shorter one, and I tried various center combinations!!
The shortest that I found with CubeExplorer is:
D' B' L B' L' D' B2
Along with a lot of other 7-move solves.
Wow

--

Next: U2 R' F' U' F R' U R' U' (Optimal scramble for random handscramble)


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U2 R' F' U' F R' U R' U' (Optimal scramble for random handscramble)



U R U' R U R // Layer
U F R U R' U' F' U // CLL+AUF

Alternate: R' U R U' R' + Adjacent Swap on bottom

Next: U F R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: U F R' F2 R' U' F2 U' R2



x /Inspection
R' U2 R' /Face
D /AdjustEG
R U' F2 R U2 R U' F /EG1
U /AUF

Final solve: R' F2 R' B R F' D2 R F2 R F' D F (13 HTM)

Next: U2 R' F R' U R2 U' R2


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U2 R' F R' U R2 U' R2



z2 x' // Inspection
B U2 R U2 R F2 R' U R' U' // Faces+PBL with cancellations

Next: F' U' F' R2 U F R F2 R2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 8, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: F' U' F' R2 U F R F2 R2



x2
R' U2 R' (The same case in my last 3 solves!) /Face
U R U R2 F' R U' y' R' U R /EG1
U /AUF

Final solve: R' D2 R' D R D R2 B' R D' B' D B D (14 HTM)

Next: R F2 R F' R' U F2 R F' R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 9, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R F2 R F' R' U F2 R F' R'



x B' F' U F // a basic spell
R U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R // <R,U>

Next: R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## ottozing (Aug 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: R2 F' R F2 R2 F' U2 R2 U'



U2 F' R' U R' U' R F' R U R' [stuff]

Next: F R2 U' F U' R' F2 R2 F'


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 9, 2014)

ottozing said:


> Next: F R2 U' F U' R' F2 R2 F'



z: inspection
R U R' U' R U R': white face
R U2 R' U' R U' R': OLL (anti-sune)
U: prepare for PBL
R U' R F2 R' U R' : PBL

Next: R2 F2 R' F U' F U F2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Next: R2 F2 R' F U' F U F2 U'


x2 y // rotate
// zero move magic
R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // <R,U> solve

Next: U2 F R U2 R' F2 U2 R F'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 9, 2014)

Cale S said:


> x2 y // rotate
> // zero move magic
> R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // <R,U> solve
> 
> Next: U2 F R U2 R' F2 U2 R F'



x2 F U F // magic
R U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U' R U' // <R,U>

Next: F2 U2 R U R2 U F2 U F' U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F2 U2 R U R2 U F2 U F' U'


That one move face is very tempting, but I must use magic
x2 y2 // rotate
U' F2 // optimal magic
U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U // <R,U>

Next: U2 F' U' F R2 F' U2 F U2


Spoiler



And once again my scramble has zero move magic -_-


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 9, 2014)

Cale S said:


> That one move face is very tempting, but I must use magic
> x2 y2 // rotate
> U' F2 // optimal magic
> U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U // <R,U>
> ...



There's also 2-move layer (U B2) but then I don't know that case...

R F' U2 F
R U' R U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U'

Next: U2 F' R' U2 F R U2 F' U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 9, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 F' R' U2 F R U2 F' U


Solving using T-perms and rotations; no setup moves, no AUFs, only T-perms with rotations in between.

T-perm x' T-perm x z' T-perm x' y' T-perm y' T-perm x T-perm x' z x 
T-perm y' x' T-perm z' y2 T-perm x' T-perm z' y' T-perm z' y2 T-perm 

168 in HTM
180 in QTM
12 in TTM (T-perm turning metric)

Harder than it seems at first

Next: U R' F' U2 R2 U' F2


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> U R' F' U2 R2 U' F2


z x' // Inspection
U' R U R2 F R U R U' R' F' // Layer+SS (PLL skip)

Next: U R2 F' U F' U R' U2 F2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U R2 F' U F' U R' U2 F2



z U x x x U U U z U U U z z z U U z U x // magic with <x,z,U>
U U U z z z U U U z U U U z z z U z U z z z U z U U U z z z U z U z z z U U z U // <R,U> with <z,U>
alg.cubing.net

Next: x U z z z U y y y x U U x x x U z U U x U U U x x x U U U x U x x x U U



Spoiler



F R F2 R U2 F' U' F U2 for lazy people


----------



## Vesper Sword (Aug 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: x U z z z U y y y x U U x x x U z U U x U U U x x x U U U x U x x x U U



x2 z
U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 F2 R2 U'

Next:U F R U' R F' R U2 R'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

Vesper Sword said:


> Next:U F R U' R F' R U2 R'


Solving using only pure commutators. No setups are allowed, only algorithms of the form A B A' B'.
Also did it without any rotations.

[R U2 R', D']
[B2 L B2 L' B2, R]
[R' U R, D2]
[U B U', F]
[D R' D', L2]

Next: F2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' U R'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Solving using only pure commutators. No setups are allowed, only algorithms of the form A B A' B'.
> Also did it without any rotations.
> 
> [R U2 R', D']
> ...



I like the idea! (Is it possible that there could be a parity, thus you'll need a single cube rotation in the beginning? I assume it is.)

[U', R2 D' R2 D R2]
[L B' L', F']
[U, R D2 R']
[L2, U R U']

Next: F2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F R2 F2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F2 R' F2 U' F' U2 F R2 F2


[F' U2 F, D]
[B2, L F L']
[B2 U B2 U' B2, D2]
[R, B L B']

Next: F' U F R' U2 F2 R2 F' U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> [F' U2 F, D]
> [B2, L F L']
> [B2 U B2 U' B2, D2]
> [R, B L B']
> ...



[U, take out every piece belonging to U side] // --> equals to U (magic)
[R' D R, U]
[D2, F U F']
[L' D2 L, U2]
[L' D L, U2]
[R U' R' U R U' R', D']

(Thanks, Stefan!)
Next: F2 R F R2 U R' F U' R


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F2 R F R2 U R' F U' R


[turn R face 45 degrees clockwise, push U layer in counterclockwise direction with the amount of force required to turn it 90 degrees] // my way of doing a U move as a commuator without taking apart the cube, example video here
[R', F L2 F']
[L D L', U']
[R U2 R', D']
[L F L', B]
[U B U', F2]

Next: U' R F' R F' R' U F2 R2 U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> [turn R face 45 degrees clockwise, push U layer in counterclockwise direction with the amount of force required to turn it 90 degrees] // my way of doing a U move as a commuator without taking apart the cube, example video here


Something I saw someone (Stefan?) post to do a U move as a commutator on a 3x3:
[remove all pieces from U layer except the centre, U']

(obviously you need to put the pieces back in the same place)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> Something I saw someone (Stefan?) post to do a U move as a commutator on a 3x3:
> [remove all pieces from U layer except the centre, U']
> 
> (obviously you need to put the pieces back in the same place)


Yeah, that was Stefan in this post, and Renslay used that in the example solve before my last one. I tried to figure out a way to do it without taking any pieces out, and that was the first thing I thought of. The only other idea I had was [scramble cube randomly, U'], as in scrambling the cube, doing a U' move, solving the cube (inverse of scrambling), and doing a U move. The only problem is that solving the cube wouldn't be the same as doing the inverse of the moves you did to scramble it.


----------



## TDM (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Yeah, that was Stefan in this post, and Renslay used that in the example solve before my last one. I tried to figure out a way to do it without taking any pieces out, and that was the first thing I thought of. The only other idea I had was [scramble cube randomly, U'], as in scrambling the cube, doing a U' move, solving the cube (inverse of scrambling), and doing a U move. The only problem is that solving the cube wouldn't be the same as doing the inverse of the moves you did to scramble it.


oops, I just clicked the last page of the thread, I didn't see that
yours doesn't work if your cube can corner cut though 
Yeah, that one isn't a commutator. If you tried to do it as a commutator (i.e. undo the scramble), you'd have a random 4-cycle of edges and a 4-cycle of corners, then a U move after that.


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> [turn R face 45 degrees clockwise, push U layer in counterclockwise direction with the amount of force required to turn it 90 degrees] // my way of doing a U move as a commuator without taking apart the cube, example video here
> [R', F L2 F']
> [L D L', U']
> [R U2 R', D']
> ...



[U, erase cube from existence with magic]
[L B2 L', F']
[R, F L F']
[R F' R', B2]
[R F' R', B']
[L' U L, D2]
[R2, B' L B]

Next: R U' F' U R' F U2 R2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> [U, erase cube from existence with magic]


Shouldn't it be the inverse of that?


Renslay said:


> Next: R U' F' U R' F U2 R2 U'


[put one hand behind your back, do one U move for every hand that isn't behind your back] // This does a U' because you put one hand behind your back, do U, bring that hand in front of you again, and then do U' twice
[D' B D, F]
[U B U', F']
[L D2 L', U']

Next: F' U' R2 U F' U F'


----------



## CubeNinjas (Aug 10, 2014)

> R2 F U' F U' R' U R2 F'



y2 x' F U' F' D' U' R U2 R' U R U R' - Bad Face
U2 F R U R' U' - OLL
y' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' - PBL


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F' U' R2 U F' U F'



[L' B2 L, F']
[L U L', D]

Next: R U2 R' U F2 R' U' F U


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Shouldn't it be the inverse of that?



no, it results a U move:
[U, erase cube] = U, erase cube, U' (on nothing), bring back cube = U



ch_ts said:


> Next: R U2 R' U F2 R' U' F U



[make any D moves undefined, D'] // = a single D move (since the first D' move is undefined)
[B', L' F' L]
[R' F R2 U' R' U, B']

Next: F R' U F' R U R' F2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 10, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F R' U F' R U R' F2 U2


[switch to a different cube, do a U' on the cube you are currently using] // This does a U move
[R2, F' L' F]
[(R' D' R D)2, U']
[(R U R' U')2, D]

Next: R U R' U2 F R U R' F R2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> [switch to a different cube, do a U' on the cube you are currently using] // This does a U move



I like your creativity.


----------



## G2013 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U R' U2 F R U R' F R2



L B U' F R2 /Face
x' y' /AdjustEG
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L /CLL
D /AUF

Final solve: L B U' F R2 U B U' B U B D' B U' B' D F (17 HTM)

I think the method I use is *"FACE"*, "*F*ace, *A*djust, *C*LL or *E*G"...

Next: R F2 R F' U2 R F U2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 11, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R F2 R F' U2 R F U2


[close one of your eyes, do a U move for each eye you have open] // This does a U'
[D', F' U2 F]
[F2, L' B' L]
[F2, R B' R']
[U, (R' D' R D)2]

Next: F R U F2 U2 F' R F' U2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F R U F2 U2 F' R F' U2



F2 U F' /Face
R' U' R U' R' U2 R /CLL
U2 /AUF'

Final solve: F2 U F' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 (11 HTM)
Pretty easy (and boring, only face, sune, and U2) solve...

Optimal is U2 F R2 U' R' F R' U...
and...

My solve is there! I feel important xD

Next: R' F U2 R2 F U' F U2 F R2 U'


----------



## BrianJ (Aug 11, 2014)

y2
U2 R U' R'
U' F" U2 R U2 R' U2 F
U

R2 U R F R' F2 R' F U'


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 12, 2014)

CubeCube said:


> R2 U R F R' F2 R' F U'



y2 x' // Inspection
F' L*2 U L* // Face
*L' U' L* U' L' U' L F' L F *L'* // OLL
*L2* F2 L2 U' // PBL+AUF

As executed: y2 x' F' L' U' L' U' L F' L F L F2 L2 U' // Face+Anti-CLL+AUF

Next: R' F' R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 12, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: R' F' R2 U' R U' R2 F2 U'



U R' U L /Face & accidental OLL (OLL skip)
y /Adjust
R' F R' B2 R F' R /PBL

Final solve: U R' U L B' R B' L2 B R' B (11 HTM, appears in CubeExplorer maneuver windows of course) (And the final solve can be done with [F, R, U] only, too: U R' U R U' F R' U2 R U' R)

Next: R2 F2 U' F U2 F U F2 U (Handscramble near-optimal-and-FRU-ized)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R2 F2 U' F U2 F U F2 U


Solving with only pure commutators is fun

[Take all stickers off the cube, U'] // U move 
[L' D2 L, U']
[L2, F' R F]
[F R F', L]

Next: R F' U R F U2 F2 R' U2


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 12, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R2 F2 U' F U2 F U F2 U



x // Inspection
U2 L' // Face
F L' U' L U R U' *R'* // Anti-CLL
R*2* B2 R2 // PBL

As executed: x U2 L' F L' U' L U R U' R B2 R2

EDIT: Ninja'd so

R F' U R F U2 F2 R' U2

y' x' // Inspection
F R' *U' R'* // Layer
*R U*2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 // CLL+AUF
As executed: y' x' F R' U R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2

Next: F U R2 F U2 R' F'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 12, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: F U R2 F U2 R' F'


Premove: U 
z' U' R' y U' R U R' // Layer
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL/CLL
R // Undo premove

With cancellations: z' U' R' y U' R U' R' U' R U' 
9 moves

Next: U F' R2 F U R2 F2 R' U


----------



## G2013 (Aug 12, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: F U R2 F U2 R' F'



D' R2 U2 R' R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R', so cancelling things it is D' R2 U2 R2 F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' (12 HTM) which isn't bad...

OR

U2 R' U B2 U B' B U' F' U B' U' F, and when you cancel things it is U2 R' U F D B' D' F (8 HTM), which is *reaally near optimal* (optimal is B D B2 R' F2 D' F')

Next: R2 U R U2 F' U2 F' R' U2 (not)

EDIT: I accidentaly skipped the previous post


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 13, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U F' R2 F U R2 F2 R' U



F2 U' F' U' F // into <R,U>
U R2 U' //L layer
U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 // bruno on R

cancel moves:
F2 U' F' U' F
U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2

Next: F' U F' U F' R F2 R' F2 U'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 13, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F' U F' U F' R F2 R' F2 U'



z' y R' U R' U' F R U R' U' F' y' F' U R' U2 R U' F U2 // one look Ortega, hells yeah

next: U2 F' R' U' F U' F U' R2 U, lol


----------



## G2013 (Aug 13, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F' U F' U F' R F2 R' F2 U'



1st try:

U2 L U' L2 /Face
D2 y2 /AdjustEG
L2 y L U' L' U2 L' U B D2 /EG1

Final solve: U2 L U' L2 D2 R2 B U' B' U2 B' U R D2 (14 HTM)

2nd try:

x' y2 /Inspection
R' U R' U' R /Face
y2 /Adjust
U2 F R2 U' R2 F U' F2 U' R /EG1
U' /AUF

Final solve: L' B L' B' L B2 U R2 B' R2 U B' U2 B' R B' (16 HTM)

3rd try:

x z' /Inspection
R' U R' /Face
U x /Adjust
U' R2 U' R2 U' B' U2 R2 F2 /EG1

Final solve: B' R B' R D' B2 D' B2 D' R' D2 B2 L2 (13 HTM)

4th try:

U R' F2 U' F /Face
R' F2 U' R U' R' U F2 U R /CLL

Final solve: U R' F2 U' F R' F2 U' R U' R' U F2 U R (15 HTM)

5th try:

x' /Inspection
F' R' U' R' /Face
y /Adjust
F' U F' R F' R U R2 F2 U /CLL+AUF

Final solve: U' R' B' R2 B R' D R' D B D2 R2 B (13 HTM)


So my final solve could be either U' R' B' R2 B R' D R' D B D2 R2 B (13 HTM) or B' R B' R D' B2 D' B2 D' R' D2 B2 L2 (13 HTM), the shortest ones. The longest was and is 16 moves long.




Spoiler: Next: R F' U F2 R' F' U R' U'



Wow, I spent 25 minutes writing my solves, so Ollie posted before me xD


----------



## Cale S (Aug 15, 2014)

Wasn't sure which scramble to use, so I did both.



Ollie said:


> next: U2 F' R' U' F U' F U' R2 U, lol


x y' 
R2 U' R2 U' R2 
F R U R' U' F' 

11 moves, one more than optimal

x2 y
R U' R'
U2 R U' R2 F R F' U2

11 moves again using TCLL, which I don't actually know



G2013 said:


> Next: R F' U F2 R' F' U R' U'


Solving with only pure commutators without any U or D moves.
[R, F L2 F']
[B2 L B2 L' B2, R] 
[L' B' L, F2]
[R B2 L B2 L' B2, R]

Next: R F' R2 U R' U' F' U' F2 U'


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 15, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R F' R2 U R' U' F' U' F2 U'



Inspection: y y'
1st layer: R2 U R' U' R
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PLL: (L U' R U2 L' U R')x2

Next: R F' R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 15, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Next: R F' R F2 U2 F' R2 F' R' U2



x' z /Inspection
U R' U' R /Face
U /Adjust
F R' F U' F2 R U R /EG

Final solve: L B' L' B L U B' U L' U2 B L B (13 HTM)

Or...
Inverse scramble:

D R' B' L /Face
F2 /Adjust
B2 U B' R B2 R' U2 R' U R F /EG

Final solve: R' U' F' U F2 U R2 U' F R' F' R F U' (14 HTM, FUR-ized by manipulate alg)

Next: F U F' R F2 U2 F' U F2


----------



## Ollie (Aug 15, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next:



y' x2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U'


next: F R U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2


----------



## DuffyEdge (Aug 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: F R U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2


x // inspection
L' U L' U' L // layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' // CLL

next: U F' U2 F2 U' R' F U2 R'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: F R U2 R U' F2 U2 F' R2



x' L U /Face
x' y2 U /Adjust
R' F R2 U' R2 F R /EG
U' /AUF

Final solve: L B D L' F L2 D' L2 F L D' (11 HTM)

Or, working on inverse scramble:
x2 y' /Inspection, and magic
U' R U' R *U R'* /Face+Magic cancellations
*R U*2 R' U' R U' R' /CLL
U' /AUF

Final solve: F L F L' F L F L' F L' F (11 HTM)

Really short solves, but optimal is even shorter: 
F R U' R2 U' F U2
7 moves!!

Next:


DuffyEdge said:


> next: U F' U2 F2 U' R' F U2 R'


I posted after


----------



## Cale S (Aug 20, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> next: U F' U2 F2 U' R' F U2 R'


z' y' z' y2 // rotate
U' B' // optimal magic
U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' // probably not optimal <R,U>

Next: U F2 U' R U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## Mehrzad (Aug 20, 2014)

> Next: R U F' U F R U' F U R U'



Y' 
R U R2 U' // fristlayer
R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 // eg-1





> Next: U F2 U' R U' R' U2 R U'



z'
U R U' R2 // frist layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // cll

Next : F U2 F' U' F2 R2


----------



## CHJ (Aug 20, 2014)

mehrzad goli said:


> Next : F U2 F' U' F2 R2



y' z' L' U2 L' //first face
L F' L2 U L U' F' U' F U' // EG1

y' z' L' U2 F' L2 U L U' F' U' F U' // solution with cancellation

next: R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F R


----------



## Bindedsa (Aug 20, 2014)

CHJ said:


> next: R' U2 F' U' R2 F2 U' F R



z' y
U F R' F2 R' F2 R U L U' R' U L' U

Next: U' R' U2 F U' F2 R F U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> U' R' U2 F U' F2 R F U2


x2 y' // Inspection
R2 U R2 // Diagface (I make diagfaces/layers more often than I should for an Ortega user (i.e. every solve))
R' F R F' R U R' // OLL (avoids worst PBL, R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D F2 R2)
U L F' R U2 R' U R' F' // PBL (my favourite PBL)

Next: F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U F2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U2 R' U2 R' U' F2 U F2



z' R' U R U R2 /Face
y2 /Adjust
L' U L' U L U' L D L' U L U /CLL

Final solve: D' R D R D2 D' R D' R D R' D L D' R D R, so D' R D R D R D' R D R' D L D' R D R (16 HTM almost 2gen)

2nd attemp:

x2 U R' /Face
y U /Adjust
F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U /EG1

Final solve: D R' D R2 F D F' D2 F D F' D' R D (14 HTM)

3rd attemp:

U R' F2 U2 R' /Face
R' F R' F U' F U F2 R2 /CLL

Final solve: U R' F2 U2 R2 F R' F U' F U F2 R2 (13 HTM)

Next: F' R U2 F' U2 R' F' U'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F' R U2 F' U2 R' F' U'



toughy

F R2 // EG bar on back
y' R U R' U R U2 R' // fuuu, need to learn this, at least there's a nice PBL coming
U F' U R' U2 R U' F // 

next: U2 F U F2 U' R U F' U


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> F' U R' U2 R U' F


How do you fingertrick this...? I don't know a good alg for this case with the bar on D.


> U2 F U F2 U' R U F' U


x' // Inspection
U' R2 U R' U R2 // Diagface
U R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 U // AntiCLL

Next: U R' F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' U'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> How do you fingertrick this...? I don't know a good alg for this case with the bar on D.



F' with left index, kinda like Chris does here



TDM said:


> x' // Inspection
> U' R2 U R' U R2 // Diagface



U' R2 U R' U *F2* R2 for layer, I've only recently learnt this trick and it removes the thinking aspect of the anti-CLL stage, helps a bunch  



TDM said:


> Next: U R' F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' U'



x R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' F R U' R' // boom?
U2 // I don't know EG AUFs yet 

next: F' U' F2 U2 R2 F' U R' U


----------



## G2013 (Aug 20, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U R' F' U R2 U' F' U2 F' U'



L' /1 move face
U' /Adjust
L F' L2 U L U' F' U' F U2 /EG

Final solve: L' U' L F' L2 U L U' F' U' F U2 (12 HTM)

2nd:

z2 R U R2 U2 R
U2
L2 y L U' L' U2 L' D L U

Final solve: L D L2 D2 L D2 R2 F D' F' D2 F' U F D (15 HTM)

Optimal is U F U2 F U R2 U' F R U' (10 HTM)

Next is: F R F R' U' R U2 R F U' R2 F


----------



## TDM (Aug 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> F' with left index, kinda like Chris does here


I hate regrips, but I guess it's better than rotating  Thanks!


> U' R2 U R' U *F2* R2 for layer, I've only recently learnt this trick and it removes the thinking aspect of the anti-CLL stage, helps a bunch


but pausing to think is fun  tbh I really should look for tricks like this, and seeing cancellations during inspection too... I really don't use inspection in 2x2. Maybe that's why I've got so much slower: I used to, and I was averaging ~4 about a year ago. That was with keyboard though, but I can't see that adding on a whole second.



G2013 said:


> F R F R' U' R U2 R F U' R2 F


... is it just me or does that do the exact same thing as my scramble in my post two above yours?

x // Inspection
R' F R U R' U' F' // Face+OLL
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: F' R2 U' R' F' U' R U R2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> ... is it just me or does that do the exact same thing as my scramble in my post two above yours? *- yes, it does the same  How did you notice it?*
> 
> Next: F' R2 U' R' F' U' R U R2




z' y
R' U2 R U R2
y
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L D'

Final solve: B' R2 B R B2 U R U' R U R D' R U' R' D L' (17 HTM)

Next: D' R2 D R D2 B R B' R F U' F U


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

I try my own scrambles.


G2013 said:


> D' R2 D R D2 B R B' R F U' F U


F U' F' // Layer
z2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' // CLL

Next: F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U R U'


----------



## Mehrzad (Aug 21, 2014)

> Next: F2 U' F2 U' R' F2 U R U'



X' 
U' R // layer
U2 R U2 R' U' Y' R2U' R' U R2 // Cll

Next : U2 F' R' F' R U' R' U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 21, 2014)

mehrzad goli said:


> Next : U2 F' R' F' R U' R' U2



z2
F' R2 F' U2 F // magic
U R' U2 R' U2 // <R,U>

10 moves!

Next: U R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R U2


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

Renslay said:


> U R2 F2 U' R' U F2 R U2


z y2 // Inspection
F' U R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R // Face+OLL
U2 F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: F' U2 F U' R F' R F2 U2


----------



## Renslay (Aug 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F' U2 F U' R F' R F2 U2



B L B' L B L2 B' // CO
L B2 L2 U2 // separation
z U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

Next: R F' U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' U


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

Renslay said:


> R F' U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' U


z' y // Inspection
R2 U' R B2 R2 // Layer
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 // PLL

Next: R F2 U' R F' U2 F R F'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> z' y // Inspection
> R2 U' R B2 R2 // Layer
> R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
> U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 // PLL



+2 sec penalty (F2). Premove because of mis-scramble? I think you did *R'* F' U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' U.

Anyway:


TDM said:


> Next: R F2 U' R F' U2 F R F'




[vaporize cube, R'] // R
[L F2 L', B]
[U', L D L']
[R U R', D]
[R U R' U' R U R', D]
alg.cubing.net

Next: U' R' F2 U' F R2 U F' R'


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

Renslay said:


> +2 sec penalty (F2). Premove because of mis-scramble? I think you did *R'* F' U' F' U2 R2 F U' R' U.


Oops, I did check... but first, I did the missscramble that my solution solves, then I did the scramble correctly, then I did the misscramble again... so I thought I'd scrambled correctly the first time, and the second scramble was a misscramble :fp


> U' R' F2 U' F R2 U F' R'


z' // Inspection
R2 U' R U' R2 // Layer
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL forcing good PLL
U2 R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 // PLL

Next: F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U R' U'


----------



## NewCuber000 (Aug 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U R' U'


Method: Ortega
(I'm new here so I'll probably do this wrong somehow)
Yellow first:
F2 U2 L' U' L
U2 F R U R' U' R U R U' F'
U' D2 R2 U' R2 U2 (y) R2 U' R2


Next scramble: R D U L' R2 B F D F' D2 B R' D' L2 F'


----------



## Mehrzad (Aug 21, 2014)

> F2 U2 F R2 U F2 U R' U'



U' R2 U' //

X' U' R'U' R'F2 U' R U2 F2 R U2// EG-1

Next : R' F2 U2 R U' R' U F'


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

NewCuber000 said:


> Method: Ortega
> (I'm new here so I'll probably do this wrong somehow)
> Yellow first:
> F2 U2 L' U' L
> ...


Your solution doesn't work.



> R D U L' R2 B F D F' D2 B R' D' L2 F'


x' y' // Inspection
U F U' *R'* // Layer
*R* B' R' B R' U' *R* // OLL avoiding bad PLL
*R'* F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' // PLL

Next: R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: R U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R' U2 R



y' // inspection
U R2 U' R2 U' R2 // layer
R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U // CLL + AUF

does this count as magic?

edit: actually, it's one-lookable with a cool 6-move anti-CLl

y U2 R F R U R' U' F R2 F2 U

next: F2 U' F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R'


----------



## CHJ (Aug 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: F2 U' F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R'



y U2 L' // face
U' L F' L2' U L U' y' R' U' R U // EG1

very easy onelookable scramble

next: R' U R' U R2 F' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> R' U R' U R2 F' R' U2 R' U'


z x' // Magic
U2 R U' R U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R // 2-gen

Next: U' R' U F' U F' U' R U2


----------



## cubingallday (Aug 21, 2014)

x2 y'
R U' R2 //Layer
U' F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U' //CLL

Next: R' U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F U2


----------



## Ollie (Aug 21, 2014)

cubingallday said:


> x2 y'
> R U' R2 //Layer
> U' F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U' //CLL
> 
> Next: R' U2 F' U' F2 U' R2 F U2



z U' R' U F2 R2 U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' // look much longer than 15s to find but I got it 

next: F2 U F' R2 F U' F' R2 F


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: F2 U F' R2 F U' F' R2 F



B2 x2
[B : [D' R2 D, L2]]

Next: R F2 R' U R' F' U' F'


----------



## TDM (Aug 21, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> R F2 R' U R' F' U' F'


x2 // Inspection
R U' R // Face
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
L F' R U2 R' U R' // PBL

20/2.99 = 6.69 TPS

Next: R' U2 F2 R U R U' F2 R' U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 21, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R F2 R' U R' F' U' F'



z' y
R2 U R'
y' x'
R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' D' R

Final solve: B2 R B' D' B' D2 B D' B D B2 D' F' D (14 HTM), or F2 R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U F2 U' R' F is you FURize it

Next: U R2 F2 L U2 F L U2 R2

EDIT: ninja'd?


----------



## pinser (Aug 22, 2014)

U R2 F2 L U2 F L U2 R2

z2
U' L' U2 L //CO
U R2 U R2 //Sort
U2 y R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //PBL

Next: F' R F R' F2 R U F2 U


----------



## G2013 (Aug 22, 2014)

pinser said:


> Next: F' R F R' F2 R U F2 U



F R U L U'
z y
F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F2 D

Final solve: F R U L U' U2 L' U L2 U' L2 U L' U2 R, so F R U L U L' U L2 U' L2 U L' U2 R (14 HTM)



Spoiler: Next: F R2 U R2 U2 R U2 F'



I recommend using a premove to achieve the optimal solution (8 moves)!


----------



## Ollie (Aug 22, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Spoiler: Next: F R2 U R2 U2 R U2 F'
> 
> 
> 
> I recommend using a premove to achieve the optimal solution (8 moves)!



y
(U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' L2)*2

next: U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U', lol


----------



## G2013 (Aug 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U'*, lol*



Lolscramble

R2 //Face
F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F2 //CLL
U /AUF

Final solve: R2 F2 U' F U2 F' U2 F U' F2 U (11 HTM, same length as scramble*, lol*)

Next: F U' R U' F2 R F2 R' U


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 22, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: F U' R U' F2 R F2 R' U



z x2
U2 R U R2' U' *R*
*R* U2' R' U2 R' F R F' U'

Next: F' R F2 R U' F R' U' R2


----------



## G2013 (Aug 23, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Next: F' R F2 R U' F R' U' R2



U2 R2 y R' F' R2
x y
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U'

Final solve: U2 R2 B' R' B2 B U' B' U R2 U R2 U' R', so U2 R2 B' R' B' U' B' U R2 U R2 U' R' (13 HTM)

Or:

z' y
R U2 R
U' y'
R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R2

Final solve: B R2 B R' D' R D' R' D R' D' R' D2 (13 HTM)

The lucky 13 moves solves

Next: U' R2 U R2 F R' F' U


----------



## Cale S (Aug 23, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U' R2 U R2 F R' F' U


z' y' // Inspection
F' R *U2* *R'* // Layer
*R* *U* R' U' R' F R F' // OLL/CLL
U' // AUF

With cancellations:
z' y' F' R U' R' U' R' F R F' U' 
10 moves

Next: U2 R F' U2 F U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U2 R F' U2 F U' F2 U' R' U'



y2
F2 U R' F R F' // Layer + OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL

Next: F' U' R' U R U2 R2 F' R'


----------



## TDM (Aug 23, 2014)

Genius4Jesus said:


> F' U' R' U R U2 R2 F' R'


x y2 // Inspection
U2 R2 U R2 // Layer
U2 R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R U // CLL

Next: U R2 F U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Renslay (Aug 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U R2 F U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U'



[U', R D R']
[D' L2 D, R']
[L' D2 L, U]
[R U' R' U R U' R', D]
alg.cubing.net

Next: U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Aug 24, 2014)

Renslay said:


> Next: U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U'


z y' // Inspection
F' L U2 F2 R U' // EG-1

6 moves lol, 4 moves shorter than scramble

Or with only commutators:

[F D' F', U2]
[R2, B L B']
[F, U2 B U2 B' U2]
[L', U R U']

Next: F' R' F U2 R2 F R U F' U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F' R' F U2 R2 F R U F' U'



z' y2
U' R' U' R2
y'
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U

Final solve: R' U' R' U2 F' R2 F R2 F D' F' D R (13 HTM)

Next: F' U2 F U F2 U F2 U2


----------



## Ollie (Aug 25, 2014)

G2013 said:


> z' y2
> U' R' U' R2
> y'
> L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U
> ...



[R B' R', F]
[U' R U, L]
[U2, L D' L']
[D B' D', F2]
[U' R U, L']

Only 8-movers with no rotations ftw

next: F2 R U R U' F2 U2 R U2


----------



## Cale S (Aug 25, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F' U2 F U F2 U F2 U2


2-gen solve:
y' // rotate
R U R U' R U2 R U R' U R // <R,U>

11 moves

Commutators only solve:
[R', F L2 F']
[D' B D, F]
[(B' D' B D)2, U]

Next: U' R F U' R' U' R F2 U2

Edit: ninja'd by Ollie


----------



## G2013 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' R F U' R' U' R F2 U2



F' R' D R
x2 y2
R U R2 F' R F R' F' R U'

Final solve: F' R' D R L D L2 F' L F L' F' L D', so F' R' D R2 F L2 U' L U L' U' L F' (13 htm)

Next: R2 U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R (eaaaasy)


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 25, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R2 U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R (eaaaasy)



R' U2 R' U' R // eaaaasy

Next: R' U F R2 F U2 R' F R


----------



## Mehrzad (Aug 26, 2014)

> R' U F R2 F U2 R' F R



Y' X' FRU'R'//
Y U2 BU' R2 F2 U'F U'//

Next:R U2 R' F R F2 U' R F U


----------



## mns112 (Aug 26, 2014)

mehrzad goli said:


> Next:R U2 R' F R F2 U' R F U



z
U2 R U' R' U' L U2 L'
U R2 F2 R U R' F U' R U R2

Next: U2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 26, 2014)

mns112 said:


> Next: U2 F2 U R' U R2 F2 U2 F'



F' U' R U
z' y2 x
U' R U' R U R' U F U' R

Final solve: F' U' R U B' U B' U B U' B L B' U (14 HTM)

Next: F U R' U2 R' F2


----------



## Rnewms (Aug 26, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F U R' U2 R' F2



y x R' U R U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' // rururururu

Next: F U' R' U' R2 F2 U2 F' R


----------



## G2013 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> Next: F U' R' U' R2 F2 U2 F' R



z L U R F' U2
x' y' U2
R' U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U'
Final solve: D L U F' L2 B2 L' B L2 B' L2 B' D L2 B' L' B' (17 HTM, bad)

Next: R F' R U F' U' R F R


----------



## G2013 (Aug 29, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R F' R U F' U' R F R



I reply to myself because I want the 2x2 example solve game to work like it was before...

L U' L'
y'
L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U2

Final: L U' L' B' U2 B U2 B L' B' L U2 (12 HTM)

Next: F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' U


----------



## Ollie (Aug 29, 2014)

G2013 said:


> I reply to myself because I want the 2x2 example solve game to work like it was before...
> 
> L U' L'
> y'
> ...



z2 y' U R2 U' B2 L // weird trick to put bar on the back instead of the front
U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R F U2 // boring EG

next: U F R2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 but must solve on the most difficult colour with lefty magic


----------



## G2013 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U F R2 F' U' F2 R U' F2 but must solve on the most difficult colour with lefty magic



x y
F U F' /Magic
L U L2 U L' U L' U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U L' U' L U' L' U2 /Lefty power

Final solve: R F R' D F D2 F D' F D' F2 D' F' D F D' F' D F D' F' D F' D' F2 (25!! HTM)

If I don't follow your *must*,

R2 U R /Face
y2 U /Adjust
L' U R U' R' U L U R U2 R' U' /EG1

Final solve: R2 U R U R' U L U' L' U R U L U2 L' U' (16 HTM, 9 moves less, so 36% less than 25.)

Next: R F' R2 U' F U' F U2 R'


----------



## JasonDL13 (Aug 29, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R F' R2 U' F U' F U2 R'



R U R' // 2nd peice
U2 y R U R' // 3rd
y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' //First side done
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U //PLL using T Perm

Next: R' U' F' U F' U2 F2 U' R U'


----------



## priazz (Aug 29, 2014)

R' U' F' U F' U2 F2 U' R U'

x2 L U L' U L2//Yellow face
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//Black/white face
R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U// Orthega final step case (i dunno the name)+auf

Next: F' U2 R F2 U' F2 U' R'


----------



## Ollie (Aug 29, 2014)

priazz said:


> R' U' F' U F' U2 F2 U' R U'
> 
> x2 L U L' U L2//Yellow face
> U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//Black/white face
> ...



x y' R' U R' U' L' U R' U' L' F2 R2 // cancel into my fav anti-CLL case but still a noob because I couldn't see the
U2 // AUF

next: U2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' F U'


----------



## G2013 (Aug 29, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U2 F2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' F U'



L B' R'
x' y'
R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' U2

Final: L B' R' U B' U2 L U B U B2 U' F2

Next: F2 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F2


----------



## lucascube (Aug 30, 2014)

I will give this a try.

F2 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F2

z 
U' L' U L' (A bit awkward, but the rest of the solve makes up for it)
U2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R 
U


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Aug 30, 2014)

lucascube said:


> I will give this a try.
> 
> F2 R' F R U' R2 U' R' F2
> 
> ...



Why you no next scramble?


----------



## cbxsn (Sep 3, 2014)

Scramble (from Prisma since there was no scramble lol): R2 U' F R' U R' U R2 U'

Inspection: x'
Face: R U F2 R'
CLL: U R' U' R' F R F' U

Next scramble: U' R F' U' R U F2 U


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 3, 2014)

cbxsn said:


> Next scramble: U' R F' U' R U F2 U



y // Inspection
U' R' U R' U' *R* // Layer
*L'* U' L U R U' R' F U' // CLL

Solution: y U' R' U R' U' x U' L U R U' R' F U'

Next: F R U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F U


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 3, 2014)

Rnewms said:


> y // Inspection
> 
> Next: F R U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F U


x y2 // Inspection
R' U' R U R' // Face+OLL
U R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: F' U' R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 3, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> Next: F' U' R' U2 R' F2 R' F' U2


y // rotate
R U' R2 *U R'* // layer
*R U* R' U R U2 R' U2 // CLL

With cancellations: y R U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 
10 moves and <R,U>

Next: R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R2, lol


----------



## pewpewrawr (Sep 4, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U2 R' U R' U R U2 R2, lol



F R U R' U L U' L' U B' U B U2 R U R' R U R' U R U2 R' R U R' U R U2 R' R U R' U R U2 R' R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
80 htm, hard scramble m8.

next: R' U R' U' R' U' F' R2 U'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 4, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> next: R' U R' U' R' U' F' R2 U'


x' y2 // rotate
R U' R' U' // solve cube
R U R' U R U2 R'
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F
R U' R' F R' F' R
R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R'
R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U' R' // Sune CLL set relay 
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U // solve cube again

That solution was really bad, but I couldn't find a better one because the scramble wasn't very good.

Next: F R F U' R2 U' F' R F2


----------



## cbxsn (Sep 7, 2014)

Scramble: F R F U' R2 U' F' R F2

Inspection: x' y'
Face: U2 R2
CLL: U' F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R'
AUF: U

Nek: R' U F U2 R2 F' U R' F2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 7, 2014)

cbxsn said:


> Nek: R' U F U2 R2 F' U R' F2


x' y2 // inspection
U' *R2 U' R'* // face
*R U R'* U' R' F R F' // OLL
U' x2 R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL

with cancellations: x' y2 U' R U' R' F R F' U' x2 R U' R F2 R' U R' 
5 moves get canceled

Next: R F2 U2 F' U' F R' U' R2


----------



## G2013 (Sep 7, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R F2 U2 F' U' F R' U' R2



B2 U B U' /Face
z y2 /Adjust
R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' F2 R2 U2 /AntiCLL+R2F2R2

Final solve: B2 U B U' D' L D' L2 D L' D' L D L' B2 D2 L2, so B2 U B y U2 L D' L2 D L' D' L D L' B2 D2 L2, so B2 U B U2 F D' F2 D F' D' F D F' L2 D2 F2 (16 HTM)

Also:

x' U' R2 U' R' /Face
y /Adjust
R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R /CLL

Final: B' R2 B' R' D' B2 D L' B L' B' L B' L (14 HTM)

Next: F2 U' F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2


----------



## ch_ts (Sep 7, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F2 U' F' U2 R' F' R2 F2 R' U2



x y2
U R // layer
U' B L' U2 L B' L' B U2 B' L // last layer

Next: R2 U' R2 U F' R F' U2


----------



## reyrey (Sep 8, 2014)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R2 U' R2 U F' R F' U2


y 
U' R' U2 R' // layer
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F' U2 //CLL+AUF

Next:
F U' R2 U R2 U' R F U2


----------



## G2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

reyrey said:


> F U' R2 U R2 U' R F U2



L D B' //Face
z2 //Adjust
U2 L' U R U' R' U L U R U2 R' U //CLL&AUF

Final: L D B' D2 R' D L D' L' D R D L D2 L' D (16 HTM)

Next: U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 U2


----------



## reyrey (Sep 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U F2 U2


x 
F2 R U2 R' F2 //Layer
U2 R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' //CLL
(16 HTM)

Next:
U' R' F2 R' U' F R2 F' U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 8, 2014)

reyrey said:


> Next: U' R' F2 R' U' F R2 F' U2


L' U L // not a face
U' F U R U' R' F' // not OLL
y R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // awesome not PBL alg
U2 R U R2 // random moves to solve cube

Next: R2 F U2 F U' F2 R F U2


----------



## G2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 F U2 F U' F2 R F U2



R F' D R2 D'
z'
R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U2

Final solve: R F' D R2 D' D R' D R' D' R D' F D2 F' R2, so R F' D R D R' D' R D' F D2 F' R2 (13 HTM)

Next: F2 R' F' R2 F' U R' U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F2 R' F' R2 F' U R' U2


z y' // inspection
F U F' U2 R2 // layer
y' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // CLL

13 moves

Next: F R U' F' U R' U R' U2


----------



## Rnewms (Sep 8, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F2 R' F' R2 F' U R' U2



x2 // Inspection
U R F' U2 *R2* // Layer
*R'* U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // CLL

Solution: x2 U R F' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R U2

EDIT: Ninja'd



Cale S said:


> Next: F R U' F' U R' U R' U2



z2 // Inspection
U L' U L2 // Face
U' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R U2 // Anti-CLL

Solution: z2 U L' U L2 U' R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R U2

Next: U F2 R2 U2 R' F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## donal56 (Sep 9, 2014)

z2 
Face: F' U' R2 U' R2 
OLL: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
PBL: z2 (Y perm) 

I dont want to write it, anyway everbody knows it 

Next scramble: u2 b f r' d2 f2 l2 u r


----------



## reyrey (Sep 9, 2014)

donal56 said:


> Next scramble: u2 b f r' d2 f2 l2 u r



x2
R F2 *R2* //Layer
*R2* U2 R U2 R2 U //CLL & Auf

So:
x2 R F2 U2 R U2 R2 U (7 HTM)

Next:
R2 U2 F' U R F' U' R F2


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2014)

donal56 said:


> I dont want to write it, anyway everbody knows it


Some people use different Y perms. The three most used ones are:
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (that took me less than 5 seconds to type...)
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2
[z2 y] R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D F2 R2 (same as above but with an F2 near the end)
If you don't type out your solution, you may as well say 'White face, OLL, AUF, PBL, AUF', and then a next scramble. It doesn't take long with 2x2.
Also, which scrambler did you use for that next scramble?


----------



## G2013 (Sep 9, 2014)

reyrey said:


> R2 U2 F' U R F' U' R F2



U2 F U B' /Face
y' U2 x' /Adjust
R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U' F /CLL+*AFF*?

Final solve: U2 F U B' U2 F' R' F2 R F' R F R2 F' R' U (16 HTM)

Next: U' F' R' F' U' R2 U'


----------



## donal56 (Sep 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> Some people use different Y perms. The three most used ones are:
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (that took me less than 5 seconds to type...)
> R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2
> [z2 y] R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D F2 R2 (same as above but with an F2 near the end)
> ...


Im on a phone and its annoying switch between uppercase, numbers and simbols .
About the scramble, I made it myself randomly but solving it now I notice is simple and redundant. Sorry [emoji28] it wont happen again.


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2014)

donal56 said:


> Im on a phone and its annoying switch between uppercase, numbers and simbols .
> About the scramble, I made it myself randomly but solving it now I notice is simple and redundant. Sorry [emoji28] it wont happen again.


If you're on your phone, it's understandable why you wouldn't want to type out a Y perm... but then you probably shouldn't be doing example solves on your phone  I don't do example solves unless I'm near a computer where it's much easier to type.
Yeah, it's best to use a random state scrambler for scrambles. qqTimer, csTimer, Prisma Puzzle Timer etc. are all good timers. You can't copy+paste scrambles from Prisma, so you'd probably want to use qqTimer for next scrambles and similar things.


----------



## reyrey (Sep 9, 2014)

G2013 said:


> *AFF*?
> Next: U' F' R' F' U' R2 U'



What's AFF?

y' x
U' R' U R' //Layer
y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U //CLL & AUF

Next:
F' R2 U' F U' R F' R2 F'


----------



## TDM (Sep 9, 2014)

reyrey said:


> What's AFF?


Like AUF, but with the front face.


> F' R2 U' F U' R F' R2 F'


x // Inspection
R U R2 F R F' // Diagface+OLL
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D F2 R2 U // PBL

Next: R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F U R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2014)

Scramble: R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F U R'

x z // Inspection
F // Face+twisted corner
R' U' R B R' U2 R U' R' U // T-EG-L+ (EG with twisted corner in place, left half of bottom layer needs permuting, FRD corner is twisted clockwise)

Next scramble: R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F U R'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Scramble: *R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F U R'*
> 
> x z // Inspection
> F // Face+twisted corner
> ...


what?


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 9, 2014)

I want to see what others can get with the scramble, using more regular methods


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 9, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Scramble: R2 F2 U R' F' R2 F U R'
> 
> x z // Inspection
> F // Face+twisted corner
> ...


There should be a 2x2 method that just solves the entire cube from a 2 piece block, provided that U and D layer pieces are in their respective layers. I'm guesstimating the alg count would be ~500

anyway,

x2 y
R' U' R U' R2
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'

R2 F' U' R U2 F R next scramble lol (can someone try NMCLL please)


----------



## Cale S (Sep 10, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> R2 F' U' R U2 F R next scramble lol (can someone try NMCLL please)


U' * B2 U2 // to L3C
insert at *: [U B' U', F']

final solution: B' U' F' U B U' F' U2

8 move solution

Next: R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2



goodatthis said:


> There should be a 2x2 method that just solves the entire cube from a 2 piece block, provided that U and D layer pieces are in their respective layers. I'm guesstimating the alg count would be ~500


That would be like TEG with two corners allowed to be twisted instead of one, so your bottom layer could have 18 different cases. With about 40 algorithms for the last layer for each of those cases (some would have 43), that would be about 720 cases. A lot of those are already known, because TCLL+, TCLL-, EG-1, and CLL are all included, but I don't think it would be very practical.


----------



## G2013 (Sep 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 F' R' F2 R' U2 R2 U' R2



R2 F R F2
z' y' U2
R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F' U'

Final: R2 F R F2 R2 F R' F2 U F R' F' U F U' R' (16 HTM)

Next: R2 F R U' F R' U2 F R' U2


----------



## donal56 (Sep 10, 2014)

z y'
U' F U F'
U R U R' U R U2 R'
U2 R2 U' B2 2U 2R U' 2R 


Next: F U F U2 R2 U R' F2 R'


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 10, 2014)

z'
U' F
R' U' R U' x R' U R U' R' U R' U' 

Next: F U F U2 R2 U R' F2 R'


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 10, 2014)

x2 R U2 R U R' Harry Potter
U R UR' U' R' F R F'
R U' R F2 R' U R' U'
Yep, I'm slow

Next Scramble: R' U F' U R' F2 U' R U2


----------



## G2013 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Next Scramble: R' U F' U R' F2 U' R U2



x2 U' L U L2
y U
F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U


Final solve: D' L D L2 D R2 F D F' D2 F D F' D' R D (16 HTM. I'm doing all 16 moves solutions...)

Next: R U F2 R F' U F2 R' U


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R U F2 R F' U F2 R' U


U' L2 F2 * U2 F2 // to L3C
Insert at *: [F' U2 F, D]

Final solution: U' L2 F U2 F D F' U2 F U R2

11 moves

Using Ortega:
z // rotate
U2 R' // face
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y' R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL

with cancellations: z R' U' R U' R' y' R U' R F2 R' U R'

12 moves

Next: F' R2 U' R2 U R U' F2 U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> U' L2 F2 * U2 F2 // to L3C
> Next: F' R2 U' R2 U R U' F2 U'


x2 //inspection
R U R U' R //Layer
F R U R' U' F' U //CLL (but it was really just a PLL skip)

Next: U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R F R'


----------



## donal56 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cale S

x2 U R2 U2 R' U R 
U F R U R' U' F' U 

Next: U2 R' U' F' U R2 F2 U' R' U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2014)

Two people gave new scrambles, so I did both



CyanSandwich said:


> Next: U F2 U' F2 R2 U' R F R'


z2 // rotate
R U' R' // orient
U R2 U' F2 // separate
R2 F2 R2 U' // PBL

11 moves



donal56 said:


> Next: U2 R' U' F' U R2 F2 U' R' U2


z y // rotate
U2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 // orient/separate
D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: F2 U' R' F U2 F U R U'


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Two people gave new scrambles, so I did both
> z y // rotate
> U2 R' U2 F R' U' R2 // orient/separate
> D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL
> ...


The orient/separate thing is cool.

x' y//inspection
U R' F *R* *F'* //This looks promising
*F* *R* U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U//nevermind

3 moves cancel = 20 moves

Next: U F2 R' U F U F2 U2 R


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 11, 2014)

R U' R' x // Layer+twisted corner
y R U R' U2 R U x R2' U' R U2 // TCLL

Next: U' F2 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R'


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> Next: U' F2 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R'



I'l try an insertion 

Skeleton: F R2 F2 R U R' U2

Final solve: F R2 F2 R U R' U2 (B L B' R2 B L' B' R2) [15 HTM... bad]

Or

F' R' F' U F /Face
y' U2 /Adjust
R U' F2 R U2 R U' F U' /EG-1

Final solve: F' R' F' U F U2 F U' L2 F U2 F U' L U' (15 HTM)

Couldn't get to 16 moves xD

Next: R U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U R


----------



## EMI (Sep 11, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R U2 F' R U2 R' F2 U R



y' U' R' U2 R'
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
U L F' R U2 R' U R'
next R2 F' U2 F' R U R2 F2 R'


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

EMI said:


> next R2 F' U2 F' R U R2 F2 R'



U x' U' R U R'
y2 U'
R' U R' F R' F2 R F' R F2 U

Final solve: U B' R B R' B' L' B L' D L' D2 L D' L D2 B (17 HTM, average of 5 of my last solves: 16 - 16 - 16 - 15 - 17: 16!! Lots of 16s)

Next: F2 R2 U R2 U F


----------



## Bindedsa (Sep 11, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F2 R2 U R2 U F



z2 y'
R' U' R2 U' B2 R2

Next: U F2 R' F' R F' R2 F2 U


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: U F2 R' F' R F' R2 F2 U



B' R2 B' R2
x' U2
R U R2 F' R F R' F' R U2

Final solve: B' R2 B' R2 B2 R B R2 U' R U R' U' R B2 (15 HTM)

Next: U R' F2 R U2 R F2


----------



## pinser (Sep 11, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U R' F2 R U2 R F2



x' 
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2

Next: F R2 F U R F' U R U'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 11, 2014)

pinser said:


> Next: F R2 F U R F' U R U'


x' y' // rotate
R U R' U' R' F R F' // orient
F2 U F2 // separate
F2 R2 F2 U // PBL

With cancellations: x' y' R U R' U' R' F R F U R2 F2 U

12 moves


Using an insertion:
F' D L2 * D2 L2
insert at *: [F' U2 F, D']

final solution: F' D L2 F' U2 F D' F' U2 F D' L2

12 moves again

Next: F' U R' F U2 F' U2 F' R'


----------



## G2013 (Sep 11, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F' U R' F U2 F' U2 F' R'



U' F2 U' F'
U'
R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2

Final: U' F2 U' F' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 (16 HTM... again)

Next: U' F2 R U' R F2 U2 R2 F


----------



## Cale S (Sep 12, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: U' F2 R U' R F2 U2 R2 F


L U F2 // layer
F' L F' D L' F L U2 F2 R2 // CLL

with cancellation: L U F L F' D L' F L U2 F2 R2
12 moves 

Using an insertion:
R2 F D F * D F'
insert at *: [L2, U' R U]

final solution: R2 F D F L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U2 R'
13 moves

Using 3 random premoves:
F' R2 F2 R // layer
U2 F2 U F2 U2 // CLL
R F2 U' // undo premoves

F' R2 F2 R U2 F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U'
12 moves

Next: U F U' R' U2 F R F2 U


----------



## reyrey (Sep 13, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U F U' R' U2 F R F2 U



y x'
U' R U' R' F2 R2 //Layer
y' R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R U //CLL+AUF

Next:
R2 F R2 F U R2 U F2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 13, 2014)

reyrey said:


> Next:
> R2 F R2 F U R2 U F2


y' x2 // rotate
U R U2 R' // orient
B2 D B2 D R2 F2 U' // separate + PBL

11 moves

Next: F2 U R' F U2 R U' R' U2


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi, I am new in this site. I am from Cuba and very new at this speedsolving thing. My 3x3 PB is only 37.2. I was willing to know more speedcubers ever since there is none in Cuba. I don't know if this the right place to post this, but I can find anything else


----------



## G2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F2 U R' F U2 R U' R' U2



z y R2 U R' //Diagface
R2 F2 R2 //Undiagization
y' //Adjust
L' U2 L U y L2 U L U' L2 U2 //CLL

Final solve: B2 L B U2 B2 D' L2 D L F2 L F L' F2 L2 (15 HTM)

Next: R2 U F2 R2 U R' U R2 F U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: R2 U F2 R2 U R' U R2 F U2


D' B' D' R' * D2 R'
Insert at *: [L', D R' D']

final solution: D' B' D' R2 B R' B' L B R B R'
12 moves

Next: U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U' R2


----------



## Ollie (Sep 18, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: U2 F' U2 F U2 R' F' U' R2



Cool ortega/technically EG1 case

x y U2 R' U R' // face, bar at the back
F R U R' U F' R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2' // OLL and PBL together, since the LL case is pure U and you can see it makes the same colour bar on UB

next: U R' U' F U2 R F2 R U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 18, 2014)

Ollie said:


> next: U R' U' F U2 R F2 R U2


first attempt with Ortega:
z y2
F U' L U L U' L // layer
L U L' U' y2 R' F R F' U' // OLL/CLL
15 moves with cancellation

First attempt with Guimond:
z y 
U' R U R' F2 // orient + separate
y U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
13 moves

very similar Guimond solution:
x' y2
U' R U R' U2 R2 // orient + separate
y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
also 13 moves

Best solution I found:
F R2 U' F R F' // layer 
U' // AUF

7 moves

Next: R F2 R' U' R' F R' F R


----------



## G2013 (Sep 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: R F2 R' U' R' F R' F R



U' R' U2 //Face
R2 z' y //Adjust
R' F R F' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //EG-1

Final solve: U' R' U2 R2 B' D B D' B' D B2 R' B' R2 (14 HTM)

Next: 
F2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F R


----------



## Cale S (Sep 23, 2014)

G2013 said:


> F2 R U F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' F R


B * D L2 D L2
insert at *: [B', U' F U] 
final solution: U' F U B U' F' U2 F2 U F2
10 moves

I figured out a way to use the Insertion Finder on 2x2

Next: F U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R' U'


Spoiler



Why do my scrambles always end up being easy?


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 23, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F U' R' F2 R' F2 R' U' R' U'


y x' //inspect
F U2 R2 //Layer
U2 z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U' //CLL

Next: F' U R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U2


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 24, 2014)

F' U R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U2

x2 y' U R2 U R'

U R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R' U2

Next: U' R2 U2 R' U R F U R2


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 24, 2014)

x',D,B',U,R',U',R',F,R,F',z2,y',R,U,R',U',R',F,R2,U,R',U',R,U,R',F'

Next:R2,U,F2,U,F2,U',F,U,F'


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 24, 2014)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Next:R2,U,F2,U,F2,U',F,U,F'



x L2 U2 L
First side and OLL skip
U2 y' R2 U' R2 U2 y' R2 U' R2 F2

Next: F2 U' F' R2 F' U R U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 24, 2014)

Sorry, that first U2 should have been a U


----------



## Ollie (Sep 24, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: F2 U' F' R2 F' U R U'



R U R' U R' U' R U // EG-1 face
U F' U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' // yay

next: R' U' R2 F R' F R2 U2 F2 U'


----------



## G2013 (Sep 24, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: F2 U' F' R2 F' U R U'



U' R' B2 U' B2 //Face
y' //Adjust
R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U //CLL

Final solve: U' R' B2 U' F D F' D2 F D2 F' D F2 D' F' D (16 HTM)

Next: F' R F R' F' U' R U R'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 25, 2014)

G2013 said:


> Next: F' R F R' F' U' R U R'


R U' R2 U * F2
insert at *: [U' R U, L'] 
final solution: R U' R' U L' U' R' U L F2
solution made <R,F,U>: R U' R' U R' F' R' F R F2
10 moves

Next: F' R' F2 R F' U R U2 F2 R2


----------



## G2013 (Sep 26, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Next: F' R' F2 R F' U R U2 F2 R2



L2 U //Face
z y' //Adjust
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U' //CLL

Final solve: L2 U F L2 F2 D F D' F L2 F' L' (12 HTM)

Next: U R' U R2 F2 U R F R2


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 26, 2014)

x2 y R' U'
y
R U' R' U R U' R' forced OLL skip
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' T-perm
U' AUF or "YAUF" quote 
James Molloy, ABHC 2014.

Next:U' F R2 F' R F U F2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Sep 27, 2014)

Hssandwich said:


> Next:U' F R2 F' R F U F2 U2


B U' B' R' F' * R 
insert at *: [B, R' F2 R] 
final solution: B U' B' R' D' F2 D B' D' F2 U2

11 moves

Next: R' U2 R U' F R' F R2 U2


----------



## Montykins (Oct 10, 2014)

Cale S said:


> B U' B' R' F' * R
> insert at *: [B, R' F2 R]
> final solution: B U' B' R' D' F2 D B' D' F2 U2
> 
> ...



L U' L U L' U' B' L' B' L F L' B L D L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D'
Ortega ftw!

Next: R' F R' F U' R2 F2 U' F


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 10, 2014)

x' 
U L U L //layer
R U R' U R U2 R' L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' //CLL

next- F' R U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R


----------



## Cale S (Oct 10, 2014)

the super cuber said:


> next- F' R U2 F' U2 R2 F U' R


U L' U' R2 U L U' R2 // corner 3-cycle (CLL done as an insertion)
F R2 // layer
U' // AUF
11 moves

last 5 moves can be done really quickly

Next: F' U F2 R U R U2 R' U'


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 21, 2014)

x' y2
Layer - R U R2 U R
Cll - R U R' U R U2 R' (sune)
U' 2-gen 

Next - R' U' F' R2 F2 R' F U'


----------



## TDM (Oct 21, 2014)

oh yeah, this thread exists



penguinz7 said:


> R' U' F' R2 F2 R' F U'


y' x2 // Inspection
R U2 R // Diagface
R' U L' U R U R U2 R2 F // AntiCLL

Next: U' R2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 U2


----------



## LucasCuber (Oct 26, 2014)

Scramble: U' R2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 U2 

Solution: z x' L' U L y' (L F' L' F) (L F' L' F) U' (SS)

nEXT: F2 U R' U R2 F' U2 R2 F'


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 26, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> nEXT: F2 U R' U R2 F' U2 R2 F'



ooh very nice

R' F2 R2 U' R2' F R U' R' F R F' // face + EG1

next: U2 F R2 F2 U' F' U R2 U'


----------



## goodatthis (Oct 26, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> Scramble: U' R2 F U2 R2 F' U R2 U2
> 
> Solution: z x' L' U L y' (L F' L' F) (L F' L' F) U' (SS)
> 
> nEXT: F2 U R' U R2 F' U2 R2 F'



actually I wanted to do this scramble again, found a better solution

x y' U R2 U' R2 F R F' U2

Next: R U' R U' F2 U R' U' F2 U


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Oct 26, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> ooh very nice
> 
> R' F2 R2 U' R2' F R U' R' F R F' // face + EG1
> 
> next: U2 F R2 F2 U' F' U R2 U'



L U' F U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Face of many moves
U' F' R U2 R' y' R U2 R' U' R2// CLL of much easiness 

Next: F2 R2 U' R2 U' F U F R2

alg.cubing.net


----------



## KevinG (Oct 26, 2014)

AlexTheEmperor said:


> L U' F U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Face of many moves
> U' F' R U2 R' y' R U2 R' U' R2// CLL of much easiness
> 
> Next: F2 R2 U' R2 U' F U F R2
> ...


X2// Inpection
F R U R' U' // Face
R' U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U // EG-1 + AUF

Next: U2 R F U2 R2 F' U F U'


----------



## Berd (Nov 23, 2014)

*2x2 Example Solve Thread!*

Lets do some 2x2!

First scramble: U2 R' U2 R U2 F U' F2 U2

x2
U' R
F' R U R' U' R' F R
y' R U' R F2 R' U R'

Next scramble: R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R U' R'


----------



## TDM (Nov 23, 2014)

Berd said:


> R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 R U' R'


y' // Inspection
U' R U R // Face
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
x U2 R' F' R U2 R' U L' U' R2 U2 // PBL

Next: U R U' F R' U R F2 U2


----------



## Cale S (Nov 23, 2014)

TDM said:


> Next: U R U' F R' U R F2 U2


using CLL:
z y // inspection
R U' R U' *R U R'* // stupid layer
*R U2 R'* U' R U' R' U2 // CLL
with cancellations: z y R U' R U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U2
12 moves and in <R,U>

using ortega:
z y U R2 U R' // face
z2 y R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
11 moves

Next: U2 F2 U' R U2 F' R F' R2


Spoiler



edit: okay I did not use a scramble with an easy OLL skip on purpose


----------



## kcl (Nov 23, 2014)

z x2 R U' R // face
y R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2// pbl 

Next: R U2 F R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U'


----------



## DanpHan (Nov 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Next: R U2 F R F2 U' F2 U' R2 U'



z2 y U2 L2 U L' // face
U F' L' U L F' L' U2 L U' F // eg-1

Next: R' F R F2 R U2 R2 F2 U2



Spoiler



lolscramble


----------



## Memphis3000 (Nov 28, 2014)

L' U L' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2

Next:R' F' U2 F R' U2 R' U' R U2


----------



## LucasCuber (Nov 29, 2014)

Scramble: R' F' U2 F R' U2 R' U' R U2

U2 R B' R' B //FACE + OLL
z2 U2 (R U R' U') (R' F) (R2 U') (R' U' R U) (R' F')//PLL


----------



## pdilla (Dec 2, 2014)

LucasCuber said:


> Scramble: R' F' U2 F R' U2 R' U' R U2



x z // inspection
U2 F R' // FL
R U2 R' U x R' U2 R U' R' U2 R F' // CLL
alg.cubing.net

15 HTM

Next: U2 F R' F U2 F2 R' F' U2


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Dec 7, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: U2 F R' F U2 F2 R' F' U2



y' // Inspection
R U R // Layer
y R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: F2 U R' F R2 F U F2 U'


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Dec 7, 2014)

F2 U R' F R2 F U F2 U'

Inspec: z' x' 
F U2 R //Face
(U) R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
F' U R' U2 R U' F //PBL
U //AUF
Next: F' R' U F' R2 F U2 F2 R


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 10, 2014)

U' R' F2 R' F2 U F' U F R

R U2 R' // face
U' F ( R U R' U' ) x2 // OLL
U R2 F2 R2 // PBL


----------



## pdilla (Dec 11, 2014)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> Next: F' R' U F' R2 F U2 F2 R



y2 // inspection
U R U' R' // Face
x' U' R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' // CLL
U' // AUF
alg.cubing.net

16 HTM

Next: R' F2 R' U F2 R' U' R2 F


----------



## Bindedsa (Dec 12, 2014)

pdilla said:


> Next: R' F2 R' U F2 R' U' R2 F



z2 y'
R' U' R' // Layer
F' U R U' R' U F R U R' U'

Next: R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U2


----------



## Cale S (Dec 12, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Next: R U2 R' F2 R' U2 F' R' U2


z' 
R2 U R' // orient everything
y' R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U' // solve everything

next: R' U' F' U F2 R' F' U F2 U2


----------



## alexxela (Dec 14, 2014)

scr: R' U' F' U F2 R' F' U F2 U2.
Solution: 
R U R2 U // face
R U R' F2 U F R U R' // EG-1

Next: U R' U' F' R F U2 R U' R' U2.
I get this scramble from TNoodle-WCA-0.8.4


----------



## Memphis3000 (Dec 18, 2014)

Solution:
U2 B U B // face
U R2 U2 R U2 R2 // OLL
Y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next:R' F' U F' R F U2 F' R


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 9, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Next:R' F' U F' R F U2 F' R



X' 
U B U B' L' U' L// face
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
U' R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2//pll


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

ryak2002 said:


> X'
> U B U B' L' U' L// face
> U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'//OLL
> U' R' F R' F2 R U' R' F2 R2//pll


a new scramble would be helpful... I'll get a new one from qqTimer.

F2 U' F U' F R2 U' F' U
x2 y
R2
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F'
U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2

i like R2s

Next: R2 F R F' U2 R' F R U


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> F' U' R2 F U2 R2 U' F' R'


y' // Inspection
U' R' y R2 U' R2 // Face
R' F R F' R U R B2 R2 U2 // AntiCLL

Next: F2 U' R2 F' U R2 U R U


----------



## TDM (Jan 9, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> U2 R' F R2 F R2 F' R2 U'


x' y // Inspection
U R U' R' // Layer
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CLL

Next: U' F2 U' R U R' F2 R F2 U'


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> a new scramble would be helpful... I'll get a new one from qqTimer.
> 
> F2 U' F U' F R2 U' F' U
> x2 y
> ...



oops sorry about that


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Next: F' U' F2 R2 U' F U2 F U2



y x
R U' R'//face
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//oll
U2 (T perm)//pll

next: U R' U F' U2 R2 F' R F U


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

StanleyCuber said:


> Next: U' F' U2 R2 F R U F2 U2



R' U' F2 U' F'//FACE
U2 F R U R' U' F'//OLL
y' (Y perm)//pll
next: F U F' U2 R U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jan 10, 2015)

B2 U B U X'// Face
L U2 L' U' L U' L'// OLL
U D' R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U' R2// PBL
U// AUF
Next: U' F U' F U' R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Next: U' F U' F U' R' F2 R2 U2



U2 L U L' R U2 R' U' R U R'//face
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
U' (T perm)//PLL

next: F2 U F R' F' R F R2 U2

can more people post on here? I really like this thread


----------



## tomatotrucks (Jan 19, 2015)

> next: F2 U F R' F' R F R2 U2



y2 // inspection

U2 F' R' U' R2 // layer
U2 R U' R' F L' U' L U2 // CLL (niklas)

NEXT: F R U F' R' F2 R U2 F'


----------



## Cale S (Jan 19, 2015)

tomatotrucks said:


> NEXT: F R U F' R' F2 R U2 F'


y 
R2 U' R' // orient everything
y' R2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' // solve everything


y2
U' * R F2 R2 U'
insert at *: [D L2 D', R]
final solution: y L2 D' R D L2 D' F2 R2 U'
9 moves

Next: R2 F2 U F R2 U F' U' R


----------



## Puggins (Feb 1, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R2 F2 U F R2 U F' U' R



Since no one else was doing this.

Using Ortega 

z2 // Inspection
R2 U' R U R' // First face
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
z2 y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PBL

Next: U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U F' R


----------



## Cale S (Feb 1, 2015)

Puggins said:


> Next: U2 R2 F' R' U' R2 U F' R



x'
R' U2 R // orient everything
U R2 U' F2 U2 // solve 

Next: U2 F' R' U' F R2 U2 R' F' U'


----------



## gyuszaszabo (Feb 2, 2015)

X inspection
F U F R2 F R layer
U' F R U R' U' F' CLL
U' AUF


----------



## gyuszaszabo (Feb 2, 2015)

gyuszaszabo said:


> X inspection
> F U F R2 F R layer
> U' F R U R' U' F' CLL
> U' AUF



NEXT: U R U' F2 R U2 R U R'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 10, 2015)

z' y' 
U B
U (EG-1) R U R' F2 U F R U R' 
U2
NEXT-
U F2 R' U2 F' R2


----------



## cbxsn (Feb 10, 2015)

z' y2
L' U B2 L
F R U R' U' F'


Next: U F' R F' R' U F R2 U' R


----------



## Cale S (Feb 10, 2015)

cbxsn said:


> Next: U F' R F' R' U F R2 U' R



z' R' U' R2 U' R // orient
y R2 U R2 U R2 U' // solve rest

next: R' U' R U2 R U2 F' R' U R2


----------



## TDM (Feb 14, 2015)

Cale S said:


> R' U' R U2 R U2 F' R' U R2


x y' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' L' U L F' U2

Next: U R U' F2 R F' R F2 R2


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: U R U' F2 R F' R F2 R2



R x' U' R U R' Side

F (R U R' U') (R U R' U') F' OLL

y U2 L D' L F2 L D' L

Next: U R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Next: U R' F2 R' U2 R2 F R' U'



x' y2 
U' R2 U R' // orient
y' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 // solve rest

Next: U F' R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'


----------



## TDM (Feb 20, 2015)

Cale S said:


> U F' R2 U F2 R' U' R' U'


x y
F' R2 U' *R2
R'* F2 R U R' F R
U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next: F2 U' F2 U F R2 F R' U'


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Inspection: x2 y' 

Face: R2 U R' U y R U R'

EG-2: F U' R U2 R U' R' U R' F'

AUF: U

Next: R2 F' U2 R' U' R U


----------



## Thecuber1 (Feb 20, 2015)

I guess I will do my own b/c I am bored. 

Inspection: n/a
Side: F
CLL: U' L' U R U' L U R'

Next: R' U2 R' F' U' F R' F2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 20, 2015)

Thecuber1 said:


> Next: R' U2 R' F' U' F R' F2



z y'
R2 U F' R F // orient everything
U F2 U // solve rest

edit: lol I just realized my solution was the inverse of the scramble (not on purpose obviously)

Next: R F' U2 R' F U' R U2 R'


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 24, 2015)

z2 y'
U' R U' R// Face
U' (J-perm)//PLL
U2// AUF
20 HTM
NEXT: U2 F R F' R2 F' R U' R2


----------



## Cale S (Feb 24, 2015)

theROUXbiksCube said:


> NEXT: U2 F R F' R2 F' R U' R2



x y2 
R' U2 F R // orient
U R2 U' R2 U' // solve

Next: R U2 R F' U2 R F2 R' U2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Feb 24, 2015)

z2 x'
F2 // face
F' L F L' U' R U R2 F' R// EG1

NEXT:R F' R F2 R2 U' F


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 2, 2015)

B L' B' U' L' U // white layer orientation
U' F U B' U' F' U B // OLL
L // setup for PBL algorithm
D2 L' F2 L2 D2 L' D2 // PBL

NEXT: F R B2 U2 F R B' D2


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 5, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> NEXT: F R B2 U2 F R B' D2



I guess I'll do my own for fun.

F' D F // white side orientation
L D L' D L D2 L' // OLL
L2 F2 L2 // PBL (wow easiest case  )

Full solution: F' D F L D L' D L D2 L F2 L2 (12 HTM)

Next: U2 F2 R U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U


----------



## Cale S (Mar 5, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U2 F2 R U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U



z' y
U' R U R' F // orient
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 // solve rest

Next: R2 F2 R U2 R F2 R F' R'


----------



## Memphis3000 (Mar 5, 2015)

R' B' R B R' x'// layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' R B R'//Lefty J-perm
B2//AUF

Next:R2 U' F' R U' F2 U' R' U'


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2015)

Memphis3000 said:


> Next:R2 U' F' R U' F2 U' R' U'



z' y2
R2 F U' F R // orient
U2 R2 U R2 // solve rest

Next: F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U F'


----------



## cbxsn (Mar 6, 2015)

Scramble: F R' F2 R' F2 U2 R' U F'

Inspection: x'
EG-2 face: U2 R2 U' R
EG-2: U F U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' F'

Next: R2 U' F2 R F' R' U F' U


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 6, 2015)

cbxsn said:


> Next: R2 U' F2 R F' R' U F' U



U' F L D L B D2 B' // yellow side
L B L' F L B' L' F' // L3C

Next: R' F2 U' F R' F'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 6, 2015)

> Next: R' F2 U' F R' F'



z y' // Inspection
R' U R U R2 // orange face
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (sune)
U y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U2 // AUF

Next: U F2 U F2 U' F R2 F R2


----------



## Attila (Mar 6, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> Next: U F2 U F2 U' F R2 F R2





U F orient
U' R U' F2 U R' U PBL
R' U2





next: F U F2 U' R F' U R2 U2


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 6, 2015)

> next: F U F2 U' R F' U R2 U2



D R' F R2 // Red layer
x R2 F R U2 R U' R' U2 F' R // CLL
U2 // AUF

next R U' F' R2 F' R2 F U' F'


----------



## Cale S (Mar 6, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next R U' F' R2 F' R2 F U' F'



z' y 
U' R2 F' U F R // orient
U' R2 U R2 // finish

Next: R' U R' U2 R U R' F R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R' U R' U2 R U R' F R'



L' U' L U L2 U' // blue side + OLL
R' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 // PBL

Quick and dirty solve. Final solution: L' U' L U L2 U' R' B2 L' D2 L2 B2 L' B2 R2 (15 HTM)

Next: F2 L' U R B F2


----------



## Randomno (Mar 7, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> F2 L' U R B F2



What scrambler are you using?


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Mar 8, 2015)

Scramble:F2 L' U R B F2

x2//inspection
R U R'// Blue Layer
R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL
U2//AUF
Next: F U2 R2 U' R2 U F U R F


----------



## Cale S (Mar 8, 2015)

JimmyTheCuber said:


> Next: F U2 R2 U' R2 U F U R F



z y'
R U' R' // orient
U' F2 R2 U' // finish

Next: F' U' R U' F2 U R' U F'


----------



## Attila (Mar 8, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: F' U' R U' F2 U R' U F'




R U' F' R U' orient
R' U2 R' F2 R U2 solve



next: U F2 R F2 R F' U R2 F' U'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

Attila said:


> next: U F2 R F2 R F' U R2 F' U'



x' y2
U R U' R' D y
R2 B2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U2


Next: R F2 U F' U2 R' F' R2 U


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> R F2 U F' U2 R' F' R2 U


y' x2 L U' L U' R' F2 R

Next: R2 U' R' U R' U2 F U' R'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: R2 U' R' U R' U2 F U' R'



x2 z'
F R D'
F R' F' R2 U2 R U' R2 U'

Next: F' R' U F R2 F U' F2 U


----------



## TDM (Mar 8, 2015)

Randomno said:


> F' R' U F R2 F U' F2 U


y' x R U' R' F R F' // SS
R2 U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 // PBL

Next: F' R2 U R' U2 F' R2 U' F'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 8, 2015)

TDM said:


> Next: F' R2 U R' U2 F' R2 U' F'



x2 z
L' U' L
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U

Next: R2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U2 R


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Next: R2 U2 F' R' U' F2 R' U2 R



B2 D2 // green side
D' R' U R D R' U' R // OLL
R2 U2 R2 // PBL
F' // AUF

Final solution: B2 D R' U R D R' U' R' U2 R2 F' (12 HTM)

Next: B' L' D F2 R F' U B2 R D'


----------



## Randomno (Mar 9, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: B' L' D F2 R F' U B2 R D'



Like I said before, what scrambler are you using? 2x2 scrambles should always be RUF.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Like I said before, what scrambler are you using? 2x2 scrambles should always be RUF.



I am using this scrambler. Why, should I use a different scrambler?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 10, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> I am using this scrambler. Why, should I use a different scrambler?



Turn on the multi slice option.


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 10, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Turn on the multi slice option.



Ah, got it. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 10, 2015)

> Next: B' L' D F2 R F' U B2 R D'



z' x' // Inspection
U R' // Red face
L U L' U L U2 L' // OLL
y' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U // AUF

Next U2 F2 U R' U2 R U2 F R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Mar 14, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> Next U2 F2 U R' U2 R U2 F R'



R2 B R2 // blue side
B2 // AUF
L' B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L2 // L3C

Next: U2 F R F' U R2 F2 R F' U R2


----------



## Cale S (Mar 14, 2015)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U2 F R F' U R2 F2 R F' U R2



y' x'
U2 R' U F' U' F // orient
U R2 U' F2 U2 // finish

Next: U' R2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 F'


----------



## cbxsn (Mar 20, 2015)

Scramble: U' R2 U R' F2 U F2 R2 F'
x' y'
F R2 U' (original layer is F R2 U R' but cancelled into CLL)
R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R
U2


R' F' U R F R' F R2 U2


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 20, 2015)

> R' F' U R F R' F R2 U2



y2 x' //Inspection
U F U' R' //Face
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U' R' D F2 R2 //PLL
U2 //AUF

next U2 F' U F2 U F' U'


----------



## Cale S (Mar 20, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next U2 F' U F2 U F' U'



y' 
R' U' R2 U' R // orient
U R2 U2 // finish

Next: R U R2 F' R U' F' U R


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 20, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U R2 F' R U' F' U R



z U' L (yellow face)
U' F R U R' U' F' (OLL)
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 (PBL)

Next: F R2 U' F R' U' F U2 R2


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 21, 2015)

> Next: F R2 U' F R' U' F U2 R2



y // Inspection
R U' R' // Layer
L' U2 L F' R' F2 R2 U' R' // CLL
U' // AUF

next: F R U F' U2 F U' F U


----------



## martinss (Mar 22, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next: F R U F' U2 F U' F U



B' D' //2 corners of 1st layer
z y2
U' R U2 R' //3rd corner of 1st layer
F U' F' U //4th corner of 1st layer
U L' U2 L F' R' F2 R2 U' R' //CLL


Next: F' R' U R' U' R F2 U' F'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 23, 2015)

> Next: F' R' U R' U' R F2 U' F'



x2 
F R U' F // Red layer
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' U2 //CLL

next: R F2 U' F R F2 R F R2


----------



## martinss (Mar 23, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next: R F2 U' F R F2 R F R2


B2 //GREEN LAYER
y2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' y L' U2 L //CLL

FIRST LAYER WAS VERY EASY !

NEXT = U2 R' F' U' R2 F R' U2 R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 23, 2015)

martinss said:


> NEXT = U2 R' F' U' R2 F R' U2 R



x2 U' R U2 R F2 R2

F' L' U' L U F U

next: U2 F' R F U2 F R' U R'


----------



## martinss (Mar 23, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next: U2 F' R F U2 F R' U R'



y2 U L U // Place all corners
B2
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CLL alg
B2


next = *U' R2 F R2 F U' R F2 U2*


----------



## JediJupiter (Mar 24, 2015)

martinss said:


> y2 U L U // Place all corners
> B2
> F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //CLL alg
> B2
> ...


B2 R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U 
z' B' R B R' U2 R' U2 R U

Your scramble: R' F U2 R' U2 F R U R' U' F'


----------



## martinss (Mar 24, 2015)

JediJupiter said:


> My scramble: R' F U2 R' U2 F R U R' U' F'



R2 B R B2 R2 B R2 B' R2 B R2 //2 gen CP
R B2 R' B' R B' R' B2 R' B2 R B R' B R B2 // 2 gen CO (anti-sune + B2 + anti-sune(mirror) + B2)

ONLY WITH R AND B !!!

NEXT SCRAMBLE = R2 F R U F' U2 R F U2


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 24, 2015)

> NEXT SCRAMBLE = R2 F R U F' U2 R F U2



x' y2
U R2 U' R' F2 R2 // Layer
U2 R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R' //CLL

(or just F'U2FU'FU2FR2U )

next R' U2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 U'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 25, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next R' U2 F R2 U' F U2 R2 U'



y x' R U' F2 R2 //layer

L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U // cll

next U F2 U R' F2 U R2 U'


----------



## martinss (Mar 25, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next U F2 U R' F2 U R2 U'



z' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL on U (antisune)
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL
U2

NeXt ScRaMbLe = F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F U2


----------



## Randomno (Mar 25, 2015)

martinss said:


> NeXt ScRaMbLe = F2 R' F' U2 F2 U' R2 F U2



z' y' L' U L' U' L // Layer
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U' // CLL + AUF

Next scramble: R F2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## martinss (Mar 25, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Next scramble: R F2 U F U' R2 U' R2 U2


F' D2 L D L' D' L2 D L' D' L D //blue layer
z U R U R' U R D' R U' R' F'//CLL
U2 //AUF

Following scramble : R F U' F U' F' U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Mar 25, 2015)

martinss said:


> Following scramble : R F U' F U' F' U2 F2 R' U'



z' x2

U' R' U' R2 // first layer

U R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 // CLL

Next Scramble: U F R U F2 U2 F' R' U'


----------



## GotCubes (Mar 25, 2015)

U B R B' R' //First Layer

R U R' U' R' F R F' (R' F R' B2 R F' R2)x2

Next Scramble: R2 F2 U F U' F R2 F U'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 27, 2015)

> Next Scramble: R2 F2 U F U' F R2 F U'



z // Inspection
U' R // Layer
R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 // CLL

next R2 U' F2 R F' R F2 U' R2


----------



## martinss (Mar 29, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next R2 U' F2 R F' R F2 U' R2



F2 //yellow 1st layer
U y F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L //CLL

Next scramble : F2 R F' R F2 U' R U' F' U2 R2


----------



## Thecuber1 (Mar 30, 2015)

martinss said:


> Next scramble : F2 R F' R F2 U' R U' F' U2 R2



Inspection: z

face: R U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R 

OLL: U' (R U R' U') (R' F R F')

PBL: U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Mar 30, 2015)

> Inspection: z
> 
> face: R U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R


You could do that with less moves like this:
y2 z'
U' F' U R' // Face

You did not give a scramble so here is one: F2 R' U' F U' R2 U R2 U2

x' y2 // Inspection
R2 U' R' // Face
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 // PBL
U2 // AUF

next F U F' R' U' F R U2 R'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Mar 31, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next F U F' R' U' F R U2 R'



x2 // Inspection
R U2 B R' // Layer
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL

That would probably be a 2.5 for me

Next: F R' U' R2 F U' F2 U F'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Apr 1, 2015)

> Next: F R' U' R2 F U' F2 U F'



x2 // Inspection
U' R2 U R' // Face
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

next U' F U' R F2 U2 R F' R'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 8, 2015)

Dutchie said:


> next U' F U' R F2 U2 R F' R'



Terrible solve: 

"OLL" - F U R U' R' F'
OLL 2 - z2 U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL - R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U2

Next: R F U2 R F2 R U F2 R


----------



## irontwig (Apr 9, 2015)

D L D2 L B' L' B D2

Next: U' F' U F' R' U2 R2 F2 R'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 9, 2015)

Scramble - U' F' U F' R' U2 R2 F2 R'

Face - L2 U L2
OLL - U R U R' U R U2 R'
PBL - D' L D' L F2 L' D L' U'

Next - F R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U' R'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 9, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next - F R' F2 R F2 U' F2 U' R'



x' z

U' R' U R2 //layer

U R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2

next : U' R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## Cale S (Apr 9, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next : U' R2 F' U2 F' R2 U2 F' U'



x2 y'
F R U' R // orient
U F2 R2 // finish

Next: F2 R' F U R' U R F2 U2


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: F2 R' F U R' U R F2 U2



z'

U R2 U R

U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U'

next:R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' F U2


----------



## Cale S (Apr 15, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next:R2 U R' U2 R2 F' U' F U2



z' y' 
F2 R' U F' R' // orient
F2 U' F2 U' R2 U' // finish

Next: R U R2 U R' U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Kurainu17 (Apr 16, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: R U R2 U R' U2 F' R2 U'


x y2// Inspection
R U2 R' //face
U' R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R F //EG-1

next: F2 U' R2 F R F2 U2 R' U


----------



## Thecuber1 (May 26, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> next: F2 U' R2 F R F2 U2 R' U



x // Inspection

F2 R2 U' R' // Side

U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL

U' // AUF

13 HTM

https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x.../_Side
U2_R_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-_//_CLL
U-_//_AUF

Next: U R U' R2 F R2 U' F U2


----------



## QQW (May 26, 2015)

First time trying this...

z x' // Inspection

R2 U' R' // Face

U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL

z2 R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL

U' // AUF 

I'm bad at 2x2, as expected. Is there a better alg for my OLL?

Next: F' R F' R2 U2 F' R U' R U2


----------



## PurpleBanana (Jun 4, 2015)

z' U R // face
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next - R2 F' R' U2 F R' F U2 R'


----------



## Jasseri (Jun 9, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> Next - R2 F' R' U2 F R' F U2 R'



x2 y // Inspection
R U2 R B2 R2 // First layer
R U' R' F R' F' R // CLL
U' // AUF

next:R U F2 R' F U F U' R2 F2 R2


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jun 10, 2015)

Jasseri said:


> next:R U F2 R' F U F U' R2 F2 R2


y' F' U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2

Next:F U' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R'


----------



## G2013 (Jun 23, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> y' F' U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2
> 
> Next:F U' F' U2 F' R2 F' U' R'



z' y' //Inspection
U' R U' R U R' //Layer
U2 R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R //CLL

17 HTM

Next: F' R' F2 R U' R' F U


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jun 23, 2015)

y U' R U R2// Layer
U2 L' U' L U L F' L' F// lefty OLL alg to force PLL skip
U2// AUF

Next: F U2 R' F' U' R2 U2 F U2


----------



## CaptainB (Jun 24, 2015)

U2 L' U L

U R2 U2 R' U2 R2

U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2

NEXT: R F' R' F R2 U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## G2013 (Jun 25, 2015)

CaptainB said:


> U2 L' U L
> 
> U R2 U2 R' U2 R2
> 
> ...



F R U F2 R2 //Layer
U2 R U' R U' R' U R' y R U2 R' //CLL

16 HTM

Next: R F R2 F' U F U'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jun 25, 2015)

G2013 said:


> Next: R F R2 F' U F U'



z x'

R F2 U'

y' R' U R' U' R' F R F' easy cancellation of cll 

next:U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'


----------



## Attila (Jun 26, 2015)

fabdabs1234 said:


> next:U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U'


U R’ U R U’ no need to explain 
next: R U’ F2 R2 F’ U’ R2 U F


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 30, 2015)

R U' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U F

L D' L'
x2
R U2 R' U' R U R'
U
L' U' L U' L' U2 L
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'

NEXT: R U' F' U' R F2 U2 R' F2


----------



## Olli Fritz (Jul 1, 2015)

U2 F2 R F' U R2 U R U

z' x2
Layer: R2 F R' F R
Cll: R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R U'

Next: F U2 F U R U2 R U' F' U2 R'


----------



## Olli Fritz (Jul 1, 2015)

U2 F2 U R F2 U2 R' F R2

y' x' R U R2
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

Next: R U' R2 F' U' R U' R U' R2 U2


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 2, 2015)

U F2 U' F' U R' F' R U

Face: F2 U F' U' F
CLL: U' R' F2 R U' R U2 R' F R U2 R' U'

Next: F2 U' R' U F R U' F2


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 2, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R2 F U' F2 U' R' U2 F' U2



x2 L' U L' U' L // layer

U2 L F' L2 U L U' y L' U' L U2 // eg1

next:F' U2 F' U' F' R F2 R U' R'


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

R2 U2 R U2 F U' R U2 F'

U2 B2 U R' U R U' R' U z' R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U'

Next: R F2 R2 U2 R U2 F'


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 3, 2015)

F R2 F2 R' F2 U2 R' F U 

R' D R' D' R' B2 R2
U2 (LL-Skip)

Next: R F' R2 U' F2 R2 U' R F' U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> next: U F R' U2 F R' U2 R2 F2


z' y' U' R' //face 
U R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
y R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 //alternate PBL to skip AUF and to avoid 2 rotations 

I didn't like the scramble

Next: R' U2 R' F U2 F' U F R


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Face: x' F' R U' R'
> LEG-1: U2 R U2 R U' R2 F R2 F' U2
> 
> I know there are solutions with less moves but that's probably the fastest to execute.
> ...



Why not
x2 y' R2 //setup to TCLL
U' R U' R2 F R F' U // TCLL

But anyway:

z' U R U R //face + OLL skip
U y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: R F2 U' R2 U' R' U F' U'


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 4, 2015)

x'
U' R U R'
y
R U R'
U
U' L' U R2 U' L U2 R' U' R2 U2

x' U' R U R' y R U R2 x U R2 U' L U2 R' U' R2 U2

Next: R F2 U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> next: R' F2 R' F' R' U R' U R U2



y U' R' U' L U L' //Layer
U' R' F R F' R U R' //CLL

Next: U2 F2 R U' F R' U2


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 4, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: U2 F2 R U' F R' U2




y2 U R2 U' F2 R2 // layer

L U L' U L U2 L' // CLL

next: F' R2 U R2 U' R F' U F2


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: U R2 F2 U F' R' U F2 U'



x R U' R2 //layer
F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' U//CLL

Next: U' F2 U' F' R F' U R U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Face: x' z' U F R' F'
> CLL: F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
> 
> complete: x' z' U F R2 F' R U2 R U2 R' - 9 moves
> ...



F2 R U R' // side
U L' U' L U L F' L' F U2 // CLL


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 4, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> You forgot the next scramble. And that's my solution for my scramble:
> Face: x' z2 U' R' F' R
> Alternate EG-1: R' F R U2 F' R' F2 R F' U
> complete: x' z2 U F' R' F2 R F' U - 7 moves
> ...



Nice solution! 

I will just put the next scramble here: R' U' F2 R' F U R2 U R'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 6, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R F R' U2 R' U R F2 U



y2 z R2 U R' // Face
U R' U' R' F R F R2 F2 U2 // Anti-CLL

Next: R' F R F' R2 U R F2 U2


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 6, 2015)

Next: R' F R F' R2 U R F2 U2 

R B R' B R B' z'
R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R U2

Next: R F2 U' R2 F R' F' U' F U2


----------



## G2013 (Jul 17, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> Next: R' F R F' R2 U R F2 U2
> 
> R B R' B R B' z'
> R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R U2
> ...



x2
R U2 R B2 R2
then either
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' 
or
U' R U R' U' R' F R F'

Final solve: x2 R U2 R B2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' F R F' (14 HTM)

Next: F' R' F' U2 R U' F2


----------



## Kurainu17 (Jul 17, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R2 F U2 R' F2 R' U R2 U2


z' U' F' U2 R' // Face 
R F2 R F' R' F U' F U2 // LEG-1

z' U' F' U2 F2 R F' R' F U' F U2 // Complete 

Next:R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U F'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Jul 18, 2015)

Kurainu17 said:


> Next:R2 U2 F' U' R2 U2 R' U F'



y U' R U2 R' // Face
U F R' F' R U R U' R B2 R2 // Anti-CLL / EG-2
U' // AUF

Next: R2 U2 R U R F R2 F2 R2


----------



## IAmAPerson (Jul 30, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R F R2 F2 U' F' R' F2 U2



z2 x' F U' L2 //Twisty Face
x' F2 L F' L2' U L U' x //TOLL+ from back
U R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2 U' //PBL

Next: R2 F R' F2 U R' U' R2 U

So many people are using CLL/EG here...I feel left out using the SubSS/TO method.


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 31, 2015)

R2 F R' F2 U R' U' R2 U:

x2 R' F R F2 U' F z' //Face
F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
Left J-Perm U2

Next: R F' R2 U2 R' F' U R' F


----------



## Berd (Aug 1, 2015)

z2 x' U2 R U' R' U' F2 R2
U R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R

Next: R U R F U R F2 R2 U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 6, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R U' F2 U' R U2 F U2 F2 U'



z' x' R2 // face
U R' F R2 U' R' U L F' L' F U2 //eg-1

Next: R' U' R U' F' R2 U2 R'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Aug 6, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: F R2 U R2 U R U' F2



x R U R' U' //face

R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // ortega

next:U2 F' U R' F' R2 F R2 U


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 7, 2015)

U2 F' U R' F' R2 F R2 U:
D' F' R F' R' F' U2 F2 //1 Layer
R2 //LL-Skip

next: R2 F2 U F2 U2 F' U R'


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 7, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R F R' U R2 U' F R2



U' L' U L
U' F R U R' U' F'
U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U2

Next: R U F' U2 R' F' R2


----------



## pd159 (Sep 6, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> R' F U R' U' R // Face/Layer
> U // LL skip
> 
> Onelooked LL skip of course
> ...



z' F' R' U' R2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U2

Next:F2 U R2 F' R' U2 F U' R F2 U2


----------



## IAmAPerson (Sep 7, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: U R' U' R U' F U' F2



z2 R U' R' //Twisty Layer
U R' U R2 x' U' R' U //TCLL

Next: R' U' F2 U F' U R' U'


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 7, 2015)

R2 U' R' U R U' R' //Layer
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //PLL
Time: 4.57

Next: F R2 U' F2 R U' F R U R'


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 7, 2015)

U2 R U' R' L U2 L' U' L U L'//Layer
R2 F2 R2//Anti-CLL
U' R U R' U R U2 R'//CLL

Next: R U2 F2 U R' B D L U R' B U R


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 8, 2015)

why B, D and L-Moves in 2x2 Scramble?

U' R D B' D' x' //Layer + OLL-Skip
L-Perm //PLL/PBL

next: R F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' F2 U2 R'


----------



## muchacho (Sep 8, 2015)

Scramble: R F2 U' R2 F' U2 R' F2 U2 R'

R // full face of opposite colors
U' R2 U2' R // Is this also Guimond or what is it called when there is a full face of opposite colors?
R2 U2' y R2' // Separation
y R2 U' R2' U2' y R2 U' R2' // PBL

Next: F' U' R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 10, 2015)

F' y R U R' U R U R'//Layer
U2 F' L F L' U2 L' U2 L U'//CLL

Next: R U2 F2 R' U' R'


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 10, 2015)

Oh sorry didn't know.


----------



## ReemanCubix (Sep 10, 2015)

U2 x U B U' B' U // First Colour
x' F R U R' U' F' // Second Colour
U' R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
U2 // Last Turn

Next Scramble: U2 R U' F2 R U' F' U R2 U'


----------



## jjone fiffier (Sep 10, 2015)

ReemanCubix said:


> Next Scramble: U2 R U' F2 R U' F' U R2 U'


z y'
B' U R U R2 U' R2 (layer)
R' F2 R U2 L F' L' F U2 (cll)

Next: U F' R U R' U' R F'R U' R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 10, 2015)

jjone fiffier said:


> Next: U F' R U R' U' R F'R U' R



x y2

R U' R // side

y' U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U' // eg1


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

Last person didn't post scramble so here is a computer generated scramble: U' F2 U F2 R' U2 R U F2 U2

x2 U F U' L' U L//Layer
y R' U2 R y R' U R' U' R U' R U2//CLL

Next scramble: U2 F' U F2 U F' U2 R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 12, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> U2 F' U F2 U F' U2 R'



x y U F L' F' //_ Face_
R' U' R U F R F' U // _OLL_
y R2 U' R' U R' x U2 R U' R' U2 // _PBL_

Next: F' R' F2 U' F2 U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 12, 2015)

U F2 U' F U2 R U' R'//Layer
U' F' R U R' U' R' F R//CLL

Next: U' R' F' R' F2 U R2


----------



## miningchr1s (Sep 17, 2015)

F R' F' R // Face
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
z2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PBL

Next: F' U2 R F' R2 U2 F' U' F' U2


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 17, 2015)

D' z' R U R' U' R U R F2 R2// Face
U' F (R U R' U')x2 F'// OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'// PLL


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 18, 2015)

Next Scramble?


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol I forgot R U R F' U' R' F R U2 F'


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 19, 2015)

U' R U R F2 R2 L' U2 L U L' U' L//Layer
U' R U R' U L' U R U' L U2 R' U2//CLL


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 19, 2015)

r2 u2 f2 r' u' f' r u f2 u2 r' u' f'


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 19, 2015)

z' R' U' R U2 x y' U' R U R'2 x R' U R //1 Layer + OLL
z' Y-Perm
NEXT: R2 F2 U' F' R2 U' F


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 19, 2015)

R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'//Layer
U' R 2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

F2 R2 U2 F R U R' U R' F' U' R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 19, 2015)

MoYuCuber said:


> F2 R2 U2 F R U R' U R' F' U' R



z' x2 R U' R //side

y' U2 R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' U' //eg1

next:F U2 R F2 U2 F' R' F' U R U2


----------



## MoYuCuber (Sep 20, 2015)

x U R' F R F'//Whole cube

next: F2 U' R' F' U2 R' U' F' U' F2 U' R' U' F2


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 28, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> U2 F R2 U2 R F2 U F' U R2 U'



x2 y U2 L' // Face
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U L D' L F2 L' D L' // PBL

Next: F2 U R2 U' R U' F U2 R2


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 28, 2015)

F2 U R2 U' R U' F U2 R2
z' R2 U' R' U
z' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2
Y-Perm

Next: R U F' U' R' U'2 R2 F


----------



## G2013 (Oct 7, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> F2 U R2 U' R U' F U2 R2
> z' R2 U' R' U
> z' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2
> Y-Perm
> ...



y z //Inspection
R' U R' //Face
y' U2 //EG Setup
R U' R2 F R U R U' R' U' R' F R F' //EG-1

Total moves: 18

Next: R2 U R2 U' R U F U'


----------



## Deleted member 29232 (Oct 10, 2015)

x2 // Inspection
U' R' U' R // Orient
R2 U' R2' U2 y R2 U' R2' // PBL 

11 HTM

next R' F U' R2 F R' U' F2 R'


----------



## plrplrplr12345 (Nov 13, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: F2 U' F2 R U' F R' U



y x' F U R2 U' R // Layer
U' R U' R' U2 R // Cancellation into CLL
U // AUF

Next: R F2 R' U R2 F R2 F' U'


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 13, 2015)

plrplrplr12345 said:


> Next: R F2 R' U R2 F R2 F' U'


X' U' R2 U' R' // Layer
U' L' U' L U R U' R' F // CLL
Next: F' R F' R' F R' F2 U F' U


----------



## KRAMIST (Nov 17, 2015)

WACWCA said:


> X' U' R2 U' R' // Layer
> U' L' U' L U R U' R' F // CLL
> Next: F' R F' R' F R' F2 U F' U



B' D B R B R F' D F B D' B // layer i suck at making layers ughhhhhhhhh
z2 R' U R' F U' R U R2 // no auf but dumass layer

scramble : R' U F U2 R U' R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Nov 17, 2015)

Basil Herold said:


> Next: R2 F' U R2 F' U' F2 U'



y' U' L2 U L' //layer
U R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' //eg1

next:U2 R' F U2 F U' R F U'


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 23, 2015)

Scramble: U2 F U F R2 F R U2 R'

R D R' B U2 R' U' R 1st layer
U F R U R' U' F' U2 LL

Next: R U R' U R F' U2 R' F'


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 23, 2015)

YTCuber said:


> Next: R U R' U R F' U2 R' F'



x' y F' U R U'//layer
y R U R' U' F' U'// hax

Next: U R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' U R'


----------



## Montykins (Nov 29, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: U R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' U R'



Decided to use Guimond Method which is pretty cool

L' D' L2 D' L B2 L B2 // 2 Opposite Faces
R F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 // PBL + ARF

Solution: L' D' L2 D' L B2 L B2 R F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2

Next: U R2 F' R' U2 F' R U2 R'
Solution:


----------



## Montykins (Nov 30, 2015)

Scramble: U R2 F' R' U2 F' R U2 R'
R U2 B2 R U' B2 R' B2 //2 Opposite Faces
U R' U B2 U' R U' //PBL
Solution: R U2 B2 R U' B2 R' B2 U R' U B2 U' R U'
Next: U R U' R2 F R F2 U' R'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Nov 30, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: U R U' R2 F R F2 U' R'



z' y2 U R' U R // thing
D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // pbl

next:F' U F' R' U R U F2 U


----------



## Montykins (Dec 1, 2015)

On inverse:
R D B2 // AB3C
Insert at start: F' R F L2 F' R' F L2 // L2 cancels with R

Inverse solution: F' R F L2 F' R' F L' B U2 x y
Solution with rotations: y' x' U2 B' L F' R F L2 F' R' F
[Remove rotations]

Solution: R2 D' B U' F U B2 U' F' U //10 HTM (only 1 more than the scramble )

Next: U R2 F' U' F' U F R' F2 U


----------



## Montykins (Dec 6, 2015)

B2 U F' U' B' R2 // 2 opposite faces
R' B2 R B2 R' U R B R' B' R' U' R2 // R perm (cancels 1 move)

Solution: B2 U F' U' B' R B2 R B2 R' U R B R' B' R' U' R2 // 18 HTM............ urgh

Next: U2 R F' U2 R2 F R U R'


----------



## Xvenia (Dec 6, 2015)

I really need to move on from Ortega...
R y R' D R //White Face
x2 U' F (R U R' U') F' //Yellow Face
D' L D' L F2 L' D L' U2 //PBL

Next: F2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 U2


----------



## Montykins (Dec 8, 2015)

Scramble: F2 R' U R2 F' R' F2 U2
U' R * U R2 F' U' F // AB3C
Insert at *: R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 // 2 Moves cancelled

Solution: U' B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 U R2 F' U' F // 13 HTM meh

Next: F2 R U' R U2 F' R F2 U' R


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Dec 8, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: F2 R U' R U2 F' R F2 U' R



x' F' R2 U R' //thing

next: F2 R2 U F2 R' F U' R' U'


----------



## ch_ts (Dec 9, 2015)

Ha, I beat Insertion Finder! It looks like it doesn't try commutators using sledgehammer, the best it did using this skeleton was 12 moves. 

U [U' B U B', L'] L' U' L' U2 L2 = B U B' L' B U' B' L' U2 L2

Next: U2 F R U R2 U2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Montykins (Dec 9, 2015)

Scramble: U2 F R U R2 U2 F2 U' R'

On inverse: U' F' // Face
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U //EG 1

Solution: U' R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U' F U'

Next: U2 R' F U R2 U F U F'


----------



## Montykins (Dec 10, 2015)

As soon as soeone makes a 2x2 FMC thread then sure. Until then, how is what I'm doing making this thread less enjoyable for anyone?


----------



## Montykins (Dec 10, 2015)

In the 3x3 example solve thread people use FMC all the time.


----------



## ch_ts (Dec 10, 2015)

I don't think it's a requirement that you must use speedsolving methods only.


----------



## Montykins (Dec 11, 2015)

Exactly. It's '2x2 example solve game'; not '2x2 speedsolving example solve game'


----------



## Montykins (Dec 16, 2015)

Scramble: U R2 F' R' F2 U R U R'
On inverse: R F U' F R // AB3E

Skeleton: R' * F' U F' R'
Insert at *: F2 R U' R2 U R' F' R2 F' // 1 Move cancelled.....meh

Solution: R' F2 R U' R2 U R' F' R2 F2 U F' R' // 13 Moves.....mehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Next: F2 R' U R2 U' F R F R U' F


----------



## mjm (Dec 17, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: F2 R' U R2 U' F R F R U' F



x'
R U x' U2 L' //Layer
R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' //CLL
U2' //AUF

Next: F' U R' U' R2 U' R U F2


----------



## Montykins (Dec 17, 2015)

Scramble: F' U R' U' R2 U' R U F2

Inverse: R' U2 R F2 R2 U' // AB3C

Skeleton: U * R2 F2 R' U2 R

Insert at *: U F R' F' R F' U' F // 1 move cancelled

Solution: U2 F R' F' R F' U' F R2 F2 R' U2 R // 13 moves again

Next: U2 R' F R U R2 F' U R2 F'


----------



## Cale S (Dec 17, 2015)

Montykins said:


> Next: U2 R' F R U R2 F' U R2 F'



U2 R' F2 R' // orient
U2 F2 U R2 U2 // finish

Next: U' R U' R U' F' U' F' U'


----------



## mjm (Dec 17, 2015)

Cale S said:


> Next: U' R U' R U' F' U' F' U'



That's a pretty neat scramble.

x'
U F R U2' R' //layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U //CLL


----------



## DELToS (Dec 21, 2015)

I was doing some CLL training and I got this scramble: U2 F2 U2 R' U2 F2 U2 R' U'

solution: U

0.10 seconds


----------



## KRAMIST (Dec 25, 2015)

no new scramble so ill just use Cale's 


x2
L' U L U y' L U' L' // layer
[U2] R2 B2 R' U R' U' R' F R F' // eg-2

18 HTM

R U' F2 U' R U2 F' U' R U


----------



## G2013 (Dec 30, 2015)

KRAMIST said:


> no new scramble so ill just use Cale's
> 
> 
> x2
> ...



z y' //Inspection
F' L' U' L //Face
U2 //Recognising EG
U R U' R' y' R2 U2 R U' R2 //EG
U2 //AUF

15 moves, 14 with cancellation

Next: U2 F U R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## TheNeonCuber121 (Jan 1, 2016)

Scramble: U2 F U R' F2 R2 U2

Inspection: X
Face: R' U' R'
OLL: F R U R' U'
PBL: U R U' L U2 R' U' L'
AUF: U'


----------



## TheNeonCuber121 (Jan 1, 2016)

Opps Next is U R F2 R' U F2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## Montykins (Jan 18, 2016)

F' R F' R U // AB3C
insert at start: F' U2 F R' F' U2 F U

Solution: F' U2 F R' F' U2 F U F' R F' R U

Next: F' U2 R' F R U R2 F' U R2


----------



## Isaacattack (Feb 14, 2016)

y
RUR'UR'U'R
U'L'U2LUL'U'LU2LF'L'FU'

NEXT
RU'F2R2U'F'U2R2


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Feb 14, 2016)

Isaacattack said:


> NEXT
> RU'F2R2U'F'U2R2



x2 y F2 U2 R2

z' x2 U' R U2 x' U2 R U'//eg1

next U' F' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U2


----------



## jojo1189 (Feb 19, 2016)

fabdabs1234 said:


> x2 y F2 U2 R2
> 
> z' x2 U' R U2 x' U2 R U'//eg1
> 
> next U' F' U' F R2 F2 U2 F' U2



x R x R' D' R' D' R x2' D' R' D R
y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
x' R' F R' B2 R F' R B2 R2 U'

next D F' D' B L B' R2 F' U' B


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 20, 2016)

jojo1189 said:


> next D F' D' B L B' R2 F' U' B



z x'
U' R' U R' layer
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U CLL

next U2 R2 U' R2 U R F' U'


----------



## TheoLyh (Feb 20, 2016)

Scramble: U2 R2 U' R2 U R F' U'
Solve: 
x2 
L' U' L' U L U' L' F2 L2 B2
 what is this method called?? 
next: F' U2 F' U' R U' F2 U R' U'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 21, 2016)

TheoLyh said:


> Scramble: U2 R2 U' R2 U R F' U'
> Solve:
> x2
> L' U' L' U L U' L' F2 L2 B2
> ...



I think this is SS(OLL skip tricks)

scramble: F' U2 F' U' R U' F2 U R' U'
y' x'
R U2 start face
R2 U' R' F R' F' R' F2 R2 U cancel into EG-2

next F U' F' R U R2 U' R' F'


----------



## Montykins (Mar 4, 2016)

Scramble: F U' F' R U R2 U' R' F'

F2 U R F' U //ab3c
R U R' U' R' F R F' // LL (No insertions cancel any moves)

Solution: F2 U R F' U R U R' U' R' F R F'

Next: R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F U F2


----------



## ch_ts (Mar 4, 2016)

Montykins said:


> Next: R2 U2 R2 F U2 R' F U F2



R' D' R D' R D R2 D//R' D2 (D R D' R D R2 D') D2
z y2
(R2 U R2 U')2 R2 U//PBL

Next: F' R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R2 F'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 7, 2016)

Scramble: F' R2 U2 F' U R' U2 R2 F'

L U' L // face
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U' R2 U' D' R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: F' R2 F R F2 U F2 U2 R'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Mar 7, 2016)

F' R2 F R F2 U F2 U2 R':

x
L' U B' L // face
y
(R U' R' F)2 R U R' F' U' // EG-1

That was a tough one

next:
U R2 F' U' R F' U R' F


----------



## mjm (Mar 9, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> next:
> U R2 F' U' R F' U R' F



y2
R U2' R' // layer
R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R U // CLL

SOLVE:
y2
R U' R' U R U R' F R' F' R U

NEXT:
F2 R2 F R U F' R' U2 R'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 9, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R2 F R U F' R' U2 R'

y x' R U' R' // face
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
D2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: F' R F R2 U2 F U' R U'


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 16, 2016)

Scramble: F' R F R2 U2 F U' R U

y x' //Inspection
U L' U2 L' //Partial Layer
D2 R U F R' F' U' R' U R U' R' U //TCLL

Next: R2 F R F2 U' R2 F2 U' R'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 16, 2016)

R2 F R F2 U' R2 F2 U' R'

F' R U' R2 //face
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R //OLL
R U' R F2 R' U R U2 //PBL

Next: R F2 U' F' U R2 U2 R' F2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Mar 21, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> R2 F R F2 U' R2 F2 U' R'
> 
> F' R U' R2 //face
> U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R //OLL
> ...



x2
U' R U R' y 4/4 // first face
R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U R 9/13 // EG-1 (AUF skip xD)

next: F2 R' U' F' R' U2 F R U'


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 23, 2016)

F2 R' U' F' R' U2 F R U'

y2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 //layer
y R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //CLL

Next: R' F R F' R F2 R U2 R' U2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Mar 23, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> F2 R' U' F' R' U2 F R U'
> 
> y2 R2 U R2 U F2 R2 //layer
> y R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //CLL
> ...



z2 x'

U L' U' L' 4/4 // first face+OLL skip
R U' R F2 R' U R' U 8/12 // PBL (could have cancelled L' and R by doing x)

next R2 U' F R2 U' F' R2 U' F


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 23, 2016)

R2 U' F R2 U' F' R2 U' F

x' y2 U R U' R U R' //LAYER
R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 //CLL

NEXT F' U R2 F R' F U' F U


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 28, 2016)

Scramble: F' U R2 F R' F U' F U

y //Inspection
L U' L2 //Partial Layer
U2 R U R' U R U R2 F R F' U'//TCLL

Next: U2 F U2 F R F2 U' F U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 30, 2016)

U2 F U2 F R F2 U' F U

x y2 U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 //LAYER
y R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L //CLL

NEXT R' F R' F R' U R2 F2 U'


----------



## JTWong71 (Mar 31, 2016)

Scramble: R' F R' F R' U R2 F2 U'

z2 //Inspection
U2 R' //Partial Layer
U R U R' F R' F' R U' R U2 R' U' //TCLL

Next: F U2 R F' U R2 F' R' U


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 2, 2016)

F U2 R F' U R2 F' R' U

z' F2 R U R' U' R U R F2 R2 //LAYER
y z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 //CLL

That is a ridiculously long 2x2 solve. 

NEXT U2 R U' F' R U2 F2 R U2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Apr 15, 2016)

PurpleBanana said:


> F U2 R F' U R2 F' R' U
> 
> z' F2 R U R' U' R U R F2 R2 //LAYER
> y z' U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U2 //CLL
> ...



y z
U R 2/2//face
F' U R U' R2 F2 R U' F 9/11 //EG-1 (AUF skip again xD)

next: F' U' R' F' U R2 F2 U R


----------



## PurpleBanana (Apr 15, 2016)

F' U' R' F' U R2 F2 U R

z U' R2 U' R U R' //LAYER
y2 R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U' //CLL

NEXT U R' U2 R F R' F U R'


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 15, 2016)

z' R F D' F' z2 LAYER
U F R' F' R U R U' R' OLL
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U PLL
Time: 3.547
Next: F' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U R


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> F' R U2 R F2 U' R2 U R



1.98
R U R' F2 R2 // layer
F R U R' U' F' // CLL/OLL+skip
U // AUF

Next: 
R' F R' F2 U F R F2 U2


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 15, 2016)

x' y U' R2 LAYER
x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 F' CLL

Next: U F2 R U' F' R' U R2 U'


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> Next: U F2 R U' F' R' U R2 U'


x2 y
U' L' U L2 U L2
F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 U2


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> x2 y
> U' L' U L2 U L2
> F R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2 U2



I think you forgot a new scramble.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

mjm said:


> I think you forgot a new scramble.


true.
F U R2 F' U' R F' U R'


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> true.
> F U R2 F' U' R F' U R'



R U' R U2 R // U and D
D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL + AUF


----------



## WACWCA (Apr 15, 2016)

mjm said:


> R U' R U2 R // U and D
> D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL + AUF


So did you lol


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> So did you lol



F' R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
Copied it and everything, oops


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 15, 2016)

mjm said:


> F' R2 U R2 F' U' F2 R2 U'
> Copied it and everything, oops


L y R2 U R2
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U'
next: U F' U F' U R' U2 F' R'


----------



## mjm (Apr 15, 2016)

Alright, now we're back on track with scrambles



YouCubing said:


> next: U F' U F' U R' U2 F' R'



z y' // inspection
R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U R2 // U and D
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL

Next:
R2 U2 F' R' U' R2 F U' R'


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 16, 2016)

R2 U y R U R U2 R' U' R U R' LAYER
U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' PLL

Next: F R2 U2 R' U R2 F'


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Apr 16, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> Next: F R2 U2 R' U R2 F'


z2 y2 //inspection
L2 U L' // EG1 face
U F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U // EG1

next: U2 F U' F2 U' R F' U' R2


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 16, 2016)

x U' R U2 R LAYER
U F R U R' U' F' OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' PLL
Time: 3.42
Next: R2 F2 U' R U R2 F2 U R'


----------



## TwistAL (Apr 16, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> x U' R U2 R LAYER
> U F R U R' U' F' OLL
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U' PLL
> Time: 3.42
> Next: R2 F2 U' R U R2 F2 U R'


z R U R U' R2 FACE
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' OLL
R2 F2 R2 PBL
Next: F2 R2 U R F' R' U2 R' U


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 16, 2016)

z' y' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U R' LAYER
L' U' L U' L' U2 L OLL
U PLL
Time: 3.143
Next: F2 U F' U' F2 U' F2 R F' U'


----------



## YTCuber (May 8, 2016)

F' z2 y2 R U' R' U' R LAYER
U2 F R U R' U' F' OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' PLL
Next: U2 R2 F' R F R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## Drydareelin (May 21, 2016)

Scramble: U2 R2 F' R F R2 U' F2 R'

y U2 R2 U R' // Opposite faces
U' R2 U R2 U' // Correct colours
R' U R' F2 R F' R // PBL
U2 // AUF

Next: F R F2 R' F2 R2 U' R' U'


----------



## YTCuber (May 21, 2016)

y U' B2 R' U2 z' // LAYER
U' L' U' L U' L' U2 L //OLL/CLL
U //PLL
Next: U' R F U F' U' F' U2 F2 R'


----------



## Drydareelin (May 22, 2016)

Scramble: U' R F U F' U' F' U2 F2 R'

z y2 B' U' R' U R U2 R' // Face cancel into OLL
U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PBL
U' // AUF

Next: R' F2 R F' R F U F2 R2


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 22, 2016)

x2 y U R2 U2 R U' R F2 R2 /LAYER
y2 R' F2 R U2 R U' R' F /CLL
NEXT F2 U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U2


----------



## YTCuber (May 22, 2016)

U' //FACE
z R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 /PBL

Gesamt: z U R' U R U2 R U r2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2

Next: U' F U2 F R F' U R' U R'


----------



## WACWCA (May 22, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> U' //FACE
> z R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
> R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 /PBL
> 
> ...


Z' X' F R U2 F' // Layer 
U' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 //CLL
Next: R2 F' R2 F' U R U' R F'


----------



## mjm (May 22, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Next: R2 F' R2 F' U R U' R F'



z' y' // inspection
R' U' R U R' U2 R // orient U & D
U2 R2 U' R2 // permute U & D
D R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U // PBL 

Next: * F' U2 F U' R U R2 U*


----------



## Drydareelin (May 22, 2016)

Scramble: F' U2 F U' R U R2 U

x' y2 // Setup
D' R' U R U' R2 U' R2 // Both faces
U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' //PBL

Next: U R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U R'


----------



## Drydareelin (May 26, 2016)

Scramble: U R F2 U' F2 U2 F' U R'

y R2 U2 R U R' U R' // Setup cancel into OLL.
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F U'


----------



## Cale S (May 26, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 F U'



x y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' // face with WV alg
R2 F2 R2 U' // PBL

Next: R U F' U2 R F' R F2 R'


----------



## WACWCA (May 27, 2016)

Cale S said:


> x y2 F R U R' U' R U' R' // face with WV alg
> R2 F2 R2 U' // PBL
> 
> Next: R U F' U2 R F' R F2 R'


y2 U2 R U' R // Eg-1 face
U R U' R2 F R U R U2 R' // Eg-1
U2 // AUF
Next:R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2


----------



## Drydareelin (May 31, 2016)

Scramble: R2 F2 R' U F2 U2 F' U2 F' U2

x' y // Setup
R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 // Both faces
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U' // AUF

Next: U F2 R' F U F U2 F R2


----------



## YTCuber (May 31, 2016)

R2 D2 F2 D F' z2 //LAYER
U F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PLL
Next: R2 U' F R U' R' F R' U F2 R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 2, 2016)

Scramble: R2 U' F R U' R' F R' U F2 R

(z) R U R' U' F' U' F U' R2 // Opposites with OLL
U R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: F R' F R2 U2 R' F' U R2


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 4, 2016)

U' x' U y' R2 U' F2 R2 //LAYER
-----
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL
-----
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F //CLL
U2 //AUF

next: U' F' R U F' R2 F2 U2 R' F'


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jun 7, 2016)

y2 D' R' U' y R2 U' R2 (happened to make a layer)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' (OLL)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
U' (AUF) 
Next: R U' R2 U R2 U F R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 7, 2016)

Scramble: R U' R2 U R2 U F R U'

y R2 U2 R U F R' F' // Face cancel into OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U // AUF

Next: R' F' R F' R U2 R U2 F U'


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 8, 2016)

z U' R' U R' U' R //LAYER
F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //PLL

Next: 
F' U' F R F R2 F2 R2 F U' F'


----------



## iLikeCheese (Jun 8, 2016)

y2 U2 R2 U' R2
U' F R U R' U' F'
x2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U2
Next scramble: U' R2 U' F2 R' F U F


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 9, 2016)

F' U' F' R //OLL All
y R2 U R2 //First Layer
U //PLL Skip AUF

Next: F' R F' R U' F U' F2


----------



## Lid (Jun 9, 2016)

x y' R' U2 R' // layer
y' U2 R' U R' F R' F2 R F' R F2 U' // EG1

NEXT: U' F R2 F' R2 F U2 R' F' U'


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 10, 2016)

D2 R' D R D z x2 U' R U R'
U2 x y R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: R2 U2 R U2 F U F' R' U2 F'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 10, 2016)

Scramble: R2 U2 R U2 F U F' R' U2 F'

y' L U L' U' L // Face
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
F' U F' R2 F U' F U // PBL

Next: R' F U' R F' R2 F' R' U'


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 10, 2016)

D2 R x' y R2 U' R U' R2 //layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //oll/cll

Next: F R2 F R2 U2 F U' F2


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 10, 2016)

YTCuber said:


> D2 R x' y R2 U' R U' R2 //layer
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' //oll/cll
> 
> Next: F R2 F R2 U2 F U' F2


Y' X2 R U2 R2 // Face
F R' F' R2 U2 R U' R2 // Leg-1
Next : U F' R' F R' U' R2 U' 
I didn't do the two move side because the alg on cyotheking doesn't work


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 10, 2016)

y2 U R' F R F' R' F R //layer
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' //Oll
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //Pll

Next: F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F R2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 10, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R2 F2 U F2 R2 F R2

z y U2 L U // Uh..

Next: F2 U R U' F U' F' U F


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 10, 2016)

R2 F2 D' z' //face
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //Oll
U z' x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R' //Pbl/Cll

Next: R U' R F R' F2 U F' U2 R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 12, 2016)

Scramble: R U' R F R' F2 U F' U2 R

x' y R F' R' // Face
U R2 U2 R U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // OLL Cancel in PBL
_--or--_
z' y2 R' F R2 U' R2 F R U F2 // Some random EG-1 I know

Next: F R' U' F' R2 U F R U'


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 12, 2016)

y' R' U R2 U R' //Layer
Method 1:
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
Y-Perm U //PLL
Method 2:
U' R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 //CLL

Next: 
F U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 F'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 14, 2016)

Scramble: F U2 R2 F2 U R' U2 F'

z y' // Setup
B' U' R' U R U2 R // Face cancel into OLL
F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 // ..Then cancel into PBL

Next: F' R F' U2 F' R F' R' U2


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 15, 2016)

L F R2 y2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' //layer
U L F' L2 F L' U2 L U R2 U //cll
Next: R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 15, 2016)

Scramble: R2 F2 R2 U R2 U F' R

z' y U' R U' F2 R2 U // Solution

Next: F R' F2 U2 F' R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## YTCuber (Jun 15, 2016)

U R' x' U y R' F R F' R' F R' F2 R2 //layer
F R U R' U' F' //OLL/CLL
Next: R U R' F' U R F2 U' R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 16, 2016)

Scramble: R U R' F' U R F2 U' R

x y' // Setup
U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' // Guimond Faces
R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' // PBL

Next: R U2 F' U F2 U R U R2


----------



## Seachel (Jun 16, 2016)

Scramble: R U2 F' U F2 U R U R2

U' F y R' F R2 U' R2 F R // layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 y2 R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' R // PBL

Next: U F2 U' F2 U F2 U' R U'


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 16, 2016)

z x2 // Inspection
R U2 R' U R // Layer
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F // CLL
U // AUF

Next: F' R' F U2 F2 R U2 R' U2


----------



## mafergut (Jun 16, 2016)

F' R' F U2 F2 R U2 R' U2

z'
U' L U L' // Face
R U R' U' R' F R F' U // OLL, AUF
R U' R F2 R' U R' U2 // PBL, AUF

Next: U R U R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 16, 2016)

Scramble: U R U R2 F2 R' U2 F2 U2

x' D' R U' R' U2 // Faces
F U F' R2 F U' F // Cancel into PBL

Next: U2 F' U R' U' F2 U' R U R'


----------



## Seachel (Jun 19, 2016)

Scramble: U2 F' U R' U' F2 U' R U R'

y F' U' R' U R' U' R // layer
F R U R' U' F // OLL
y R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U2 F2 // PLL

Next: U' R F2 R U2 R' F R U'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 19, 2016)

Seachel said:


> Scramble: U2 F' U R' U' F2 U' R U R'
> 
> y F' U' R' U R' U' R // layer
> F R U R' U' F // OLL
> ...



z
R' U R2 U' R2 5/5 // inefficient layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U' 9/14 // CLL (AUF predicition was ezpz here)

next: U2 R' F' R U2 F' U' F2 R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 19, 2016)

Scramble: U2 R' F' R U2 F' U' F2 R U'

x2 R U' R' F R' // Both faces (almost)..
F2 R U' R2 U R' F U' // Cancel into PBL

Next: U' F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' F'


----------



## Seachel (Jun 22, 2016)

Scramble: U' F' R2 F R2 F2 U2 R' F'

Solution:
x U // Setup
L U' L' U' F2 L2 // Layer
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL + PLL Skip

Next: U' F2 R U' R F U' F R2 U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 23, 2016)

Scramble: U' F2 R U' R F U' F R2 U

z' y' // Setup
R2 U2 R U F2 U2 // Faces..
R U R' F2 R F' R // Cancel into PBL

Next: F2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 F U R'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 26, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble: U' F2 R U' R F U' F R2 U
> 
> z' y' // Setup
> R2 U2 R U F2 U2 // Faces..
> ...



z
F R' F' 3/3 // face
R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' U' 9/12 // EG-1

next: F' R F R F U R F R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 26, 2016)

Scramble: F' R F R F U R F R

y // Setup
U R U R U F2 // Guimond Faces, PBL skip.

Next: F U F2 R' F' R U' R' U2


----------



## Seachel (Jul 2, 2016)

Scramble: F U F2 R' F' R U' R' U2

R2 B' R U R' U' // face
z' y F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 y2 L D' L F2 L' D L' // PBL

Next: R' F R' F R2 F' U2 F U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 3, 2016)

Scramble: R' F R' F R2 F' U2 F U'

U2 R2 U R' U' // Guimond Faces
y' R F U' R2 U F' R' F2 R2 // Cancel into PBL

Next: R' U' F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U'


----------



## Lazarus Holl (Jul 5, 2016)

Post your solves here, please post what method you use, and try to make the solves efficient.
Here's mine (I will be adding more):
U' R' F U2 R' F R2 F' U2
Method: Color Nuteral Ortega
Inspection: X'
Side: F
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F;
PBLL: D U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
AUF: U


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 7, 2016)

No scramble given, so I'll get my own.
Scramble: R' U' R F U' R' U2 R' U' 

z2 y2 // Setup
B' U2 R U' R' F R' F' // Faces
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D F2 R2 // PBL
U2 // AUF

Next: R2 U2 F U R' F R2 F U


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jul 7, 2016)

Scramble: R2 U2 F U R' F R2 F U
xy' // inspection
R2 U' R // layer
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U R U R' F' // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R F' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 15, 2016)

Scramble: R2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R F' U'

z y // Setup
R U' R U R' U2 R U // Guimond Faces (almost)
R' U R' x U2 R U' R' U2 B2 // Cancel into PBL

Next: F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F U' R' U2


----------



## mafergut (Jul 15, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R' U F2 U' R2 F U' R' U2

x // Inspection
L2 U' L // Face
y' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U2 // AUF

Next: R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R2


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 15, 2016)

Lol, 2gen...
U R U' R //Layer
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R //OLL/CLL

Next: R U F R U2 F' U


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 16, 2016)

Scramble: R U F R U2 F' U

y U' B' // Setup
R' U' R' F R F' U2 // OLL, PBL Skip

Next: U' F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' F'


----------



## Lid (Jul 16, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: U' F' U2 F R2 U2 F2 U' F'


z' U' F' // LAYER
U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U' // EG1

Next: F R2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 19, 2016)

Lid said:


> Next: F R2 F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U'



z y' U2 F R' F'
R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2

Next: U' F R' F' R2 F' U2 R U2


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: U' F R' F' R2 F' U2 R U2



x' y' U' R U' R2'
U' F R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U

next: F U2 R F2 R' U2 R' F U2


----------



## Hssandwich (Jul 19, 2016)

z2 x' R U R'
x R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 F2

Next: F2 U2 F' U2 F U F2 U'


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jul 19, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: F2 U2 F' U2 F U F2 U'



z' x2 R U' R'
U' L' U2 L U F U2

next: F R' U' F' U R' F2 R' U


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 22, 2016)

Scramble: F R' U' F' U R' F2 R' U

z' L' B U B // Layer
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U // PLL

Next: F' U2 F U' F R' F R2 F' U2


----------



## oliviervlcube (Aug 21, 2016)

Scramble: F' U2 F U' F R' F R2 F' U2

z F2 U' L' U2 L U L' U' L // Layer (it's not the best solution tho)
y2 U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U L' U' // PLL

24 moves is a lot lol

Next: U' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R' U2


----------



## CubingFTW (Aug 21, 2016)

oliviervlcube said:


> Next: U' F2 R' U2 R' F' U2 R' U2



FF: F' L' F' D2 R' D' R
OLL: x2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
PBL y R U' R F2 R' U R'

22 moves

Next Scramble: F R F' R2 F U' R F U


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

R' U2 R U' x'
U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'

18 moves

R' U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U


----------



## CubingFTW (Aug 21, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> R' U' F2 U2 R U' F2 R2 U



FF: R D x z' y D2 R' D R
OLL: x2 R2 U2 R U2 R2
PBL: U' D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2

21 moves

Next: F U' R2 F U' R F2 U' R'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 21, 2016)

z R U R' U R B F' R'
U2 R2 U R' U' F R F' R U' R2 U'

20 moves

Next: U' R2 U R' F U R2 F2 U


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 21, 2016)

First Side: D2 F D' F' B' D2 B
OFL: x2 U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
PFL: y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x'
PLL: D' z2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B'
*54 moves*

Next: R2 F' R2 F' R' F2 R' F U2

Snaked


----------



## WACWCA (Aug 21, 2016)

Layer: z2 x' F2 R' U' (R') 
CLL: (L') U' L U' L' U2 L U2
12 moves or 11 with cancellation

Next: U F' U2 F2 U' R F' R2 F


----------



## Umm Roux? (Aug 27, 2016)

FB: z y R U L
SB: R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R
2LCMLL: x2 R' U' R U' R' U2 (R R' cancelled) U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' R' B
LSE skip!!!

Next: R2 F U2 R U' F2 R2 U'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Aug 27, 2016)

Umm Roux? said:


> FB: z y R U L
> SB: R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R
> 2LCMLL: x2 R' U' R U' R' U2 (R R' cancelled) U L' U2 R U' x' U L' U2 R U' R' B
> LSE skip!!!
> ...


Umm Roux????? on a 2x2?
R' U' F2 U F2
U2 R2 U R' U' F R F' R U' R2 U'

Next: R' U' F2 U F2 U2 R2 U R' U' F R F' R U' R2 U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Aug 27, 2016)

x z
U' L
U' F' L' U L' U2 L' U2 R2

Next: U R' U2 R F R' F U R'


----------



## Lid (Aug 27, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> Next: U R' U2 R F R' F U R'


z y' F U' R' F R F'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U

NExT: U' R F' U F2 R' U' R2 U2


----------



## Rcuber123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Hssandwich said:


> x z
> U' L
> U' F' L' U L' U2 L' U2 R2
> 
> Next: U R' U2 R F R' F U R'


Z Y2
U2 R Y' L U' X U R' U' R' F R F' U2 (12 STM)
Next: U F' R U' F' R U2 F2 R


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 30, 2016)

Scamble: U F' R U' F' R U2 F2 R

x' B' R U' R U' R' U2 // First layer and second setup
F U' R2 U F' R U2 // PBL

Next: U F U R' U F' R U' F' U'


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Aug 30, 2016)

First Layer: D2 F D' F' L D2 L' D2 B D' B'
OLL: z2 U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R
PLL: x B' R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' 
*41 moves*

Next: F2 R2 U' F R2 U' F' R U2


----------



## Awder (Sep 1, 2016)

y2 R U R' U' R U R'
y2 R U R' U R U2 R'
y2 z2 R U' R F2 R' U R'
Next: R U2 R2 U2 F U2 F U2 F U R'


----------



## YTCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

y' U' R U' R U R' U' R //LAYER
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL

Next: R U R' F R2 U' F2


----------



## Awder (Sep 1, 2016)

x2 U F' R' F' R 
y2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
y D' R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U'
Next: B' D R' U B' R2 U L F' L' F


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 3, 2016)

Scramble: B' D R' U B' R2 U L F' L' F
Odd scramble. Can achieve the same thing with U2 F U R2 U F2 U R' U.

z' L' F2 L F' // Face
R U' L' U R' U' L' F2 L2 U2 // OLL / PBL Cancel

Next: U' R U2 F' R' U' F U2 R2 U'


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 4, 2016)

x' y2 U R2 U R //face
y' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' U2 //EG-1

Next: U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 F U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 4, 2016)

Scramble: U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 F U'

R' U2 R2 // Layer and Setup
U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 // PLL

Next: U R' F2 U2 R' U F' U2 R U'


----------



## charlesmgb5 (Sep 4, 2016)

Scramble: U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 F U'

FL: R' U2 R
PLL : R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2

Next: R U2 R2 F U' R F2 U R U'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 5, 2016)

charlesmgb5 said:


> Scramble: U' F2 U' F R' U' R2 F U'
> 
> FL: R' U2 R
> PLL : R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2
> ...



y'
U R U y L' U L 6/6
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' 13/19

next: R2 U F2 R' F' U' F R' F U'


----------



## Cale S (Sep 5, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> next: R2 U F2 R' F' U' F R' F U'



y2 x
F R U R' U' F' // CLL
x2 y F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CLL

next: U' R' U2 R' U F2 R2 U' R'


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 5, 2016)

x' y' 
U' R U' R2 // Side
U2 R U R2 F' R F R' F' R U // EG-1

Next: F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' F' R'


----------



## Lid (Sep 5, 2016)

WACWCA said:


> Next: F2 R F2 R' F2 U R' F' R'


Ortega:
z U' L U L' // FL
D' R2' U' R2 U2' y R2' U' R2 U // OBL

"CLL"
x' y2 U R U B' R' U' R // FL
U' R U R' U R U2' R' // CLL

NEXT: F2 R F' R F2 U2 F' R' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 6, 2016)

Scramble: F2 R F' R F2 U2 F' R' U'

F U' F2 U' R' U' R U' R' // Opposite Faces
F' U F' R2 F U' F U2 // PBL

Next: F' U' R2 F U' R' U F2 U


----------



## Seachel (Sep 7, 2016)

Scramble: F' U' R2 F U' R' U F2 U

y' L' U L U' L2 // face
R' F R2 U' R2 F R U2 // random EG alg I know
Next: R' U' F2 R U R2 U' R2 U R' U


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 9, 2016)

Scramble: R' U' F2 R U R2 U' R2 U R' U

x2
U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' // Guimond Faces
U' R2 U' R2 // Correct faces, PBL Skip

Next: F R' F R F2 U F2 R' U'


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 24, 2016)

z //Inspection
L U2 F U F' U F2 //Layer
R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' //CLL
U2 //AUF

Next: R U F2 R2 U' F R' F' R'


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 25, 2016)

Scramble: R U F2 R2 U' F R' F' R'

x2// inspection
U' L U y' (R' F R F')X3 // yellow layer (lel inefficiency)
U R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
y U R2 U' R2 y U2 R2 U' R2 U2//PBL

Inefficient, but i can execute it really fast.

Next: F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F2 U'


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 25, 2016)

weatherman223 said:


> Scramble: R U F2 R2 U' F R' F' R'
> 
> x2// inspection
> U' L U y' (R' F R F')X3 // yellow layer (lel inefficiency)
> ...


x' y2 U' R' // layer
y' R U' R U' R' U R' U' F R' F' U' // CLL

n3xt: F2 R' U R' F2 R' F' R2 U2


----------



## Lid (Sep 25, 2016)

weatherman223 said:


> Next: F' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' F2 U


x' y2 U' R' // layer
U' R U' R U' R' U R' D' R U' R' // CLL

NEXT: R U' R F' R' F U2 F U


----------



## turtwig (Sep 25, 2016)

Lid said:


> NEXT: R U' R F' R' F U2 F U



y U R U R2' y' // Face
F' R' F R (R U R' U') (R U R' U') // EG-1

Next: U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 F R' U'


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 25, 2016)

z' y' //Inspection
U L' U' L' B2 L2 //Layer
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //Y Perm

Next: R2 F R U' F U2 R' U' F' U'


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 25, 2016)

weatherman223 said:


> Scramble: R U F2 R2 U' F R' F' R'
> 
> x2// inspection
> U' L U y' (R' F R F')X3 // yellow layer (lel inefficiency)
> ...


you could just do U' L' U L2 instead of U' L U then triple sledge


----------



## WACWCA (Sep 25, 2016)

Tom01098 said:


> z' y' //Inspection
> U L' U' L' B2 L2 //Layer
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' //Y Perm
> 
> Next: R2 F R U' F U2 R' U' F' U'


x' y'
R2 
U' R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U R U2 EG-1

Next: U2 F U' R F2 U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 25, 2016)

U' F U2 L' U L' B2 L2 //Layer
F R U R' U' F' //CLL
U //AUF

Next: R' F' R2 U F U R2 F' R'


----------



## the super cuber (Sep 25, 2016)

Tom01098 said:


> U' F U2 L' U L' B2 L2 //Layer
> F R U R' U' F' //CLL
> U //AUF
> 
> Next: R' F' R2 U F U R2 F' R'



F' L' U' L U2 // layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U // cll

next : 
F R' F R' U F U' R F'


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 26, 2016)

x y //Inspection
R U R' //Easy Layer
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' //CLL, no AUF


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 29, 2016)

next?


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 29, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> next?



Whooooops, next: R' U' R U2 F2 R' F R' U'


----------



## FakeMMAP (Sep 29, 2016)

Tom01098 said:


> Whooooops, next: R' U' R U2 F2 R' F R' U'



x y
U' R' U R U' R' U2 7/7 // face
F2 R U R' U2' R U R' U' F U 11/18 // EG-1

next: R' F' U' F' U' R2 U2 F2


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 29, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> next: R' F' U' F' U' R2 U2 F2



x y' //Inspection
U R U2 R2 U R' F2 R2 //Layer
L' U' L U L F' L' F //CLL
U //AUF

Next: F R' F U' F' R U R' U


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 30, 2016)

Scramble: F R' F U' F' R U R' U

z' y F U' R U2 R // Face setup
F R' F' // Cancel into OLL
R F2 R2 U' // Cancel into PBL

Next: U2 R2 F2 R U2 R F U2 R U'


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 30, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble: F R' F U' F' R U R' U
> 
> z' y F U' R U2 R // Face setup
> F R' F' // Cancel into OLL
> ...


x' y
R U R' F'
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2

next: R U F2 R2 U' R F R U2


----------



## Tom01098 (Sep 30, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> next: R U F2 R2 U' R F R U2



x y //Inspection
R U' R' L' U' L U L' U' L //Layer 
U' R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R //CLL
U' //AUF

Next: R' U R' U' R2 F R F R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 30, 2016)

Scramble: R' U R' U' R2 F R F R'

z' y U' R' U' R' // Face setup
U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 // Cancel into PBL

Next: F U2 F R' F' R U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## Lid (Sep 30, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F U2 F R' F' R U2 R2 F' U'


y x U' R' U' R' // face
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // "J" perm

NEXT: F U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U R2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 30, 2016)

Lid said:


> y x U' R' U' R' // face
> U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // "J" perm
> 
> NEXT: F U' F2 U' F' U2 F' U R2


R2 F' R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2


next: U' R U2 R F' R2 F' U2 R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Oct 1, 2016)

Scramble: U' R U2 R F' R2 F' U2 R'

y' L U R' U L' U' // OLL Cancel
R' F2 R2 U' // PBL Cancel

Next: U F' U F2 U F R2 F R' U2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Oct 6, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble: U' R U2 R F' R2 F' U2 R'
> 
> y' L U R' U L' U' // OLL Cancel
> R' F2 R2 U' // PBL Cancel
> ...


x2 z
U R U R U // face
R U' R' U R2 F2 U R U' R2 U' // EG-2

next: U' R' F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U2


----------



## Lid (Oct 6, 2016)

FakeMMAP said:


> next: U' R' F' U' F' U2 F2 U' R' U2


y2 R' U F // face
U R U' R' U R2 F2 U R U' R2 U2 // EG-2

alt.
y2 R' U F' R2 F2 // face
F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' U // CLL

NeXT: U' F' R' U F' R' F' R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Oct 13, 2016)

Scramble: U' F' R' U F' R' F' R U'

F' R U F // Face
R U R U F R' F' // OLL Cancel, PBL Skip

Next: R2 F' R F R2 U' F2 R2 F'


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2016)

z' y' U R' U R' U' R' F2 R'
U R' U' R' F R2 U R' U' R U R' U' F' U

Next: U2 U U2 U U' U2 U' U U2 U' U L


----------



## muchacho (Oct 13, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: R2 F' R F R2 U' F2 R2 F'


z'
U F' U2 R U' R' // Face
U' R' U L U' R U' L' U' L U' L' R2 F2 R2 // Anti-CMLL

Next: R2 F R' U' R F' U2 R F'


----------



## Lid (Oct 13, 2016)

muchacho said:


> Next: R2 F R' U' R F' U2 R F'



x F R' F' U R' F2 R2
U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U2

nExt: R F R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U


----------



## Oatch (Oct 27, 2016)

Lid said:


> nExt: R F R2 U' R2 F' U' F2 U



z U R2 U' R' U' B2 R //First Layer (7)
U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U' //Cancellation into CLL (10)
17 HTM

Next: F U F2 U' R U' F R' U2


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 27, 2016)

Oatch said:


> z U R2 U' R' U' B2 R //First Layer (7)
> U R U2 L' R' U R U' L U' //Cancellation into CLL (10)
> 17 HTM
> 
> Next: F U F2 U' R U' F R' U2


You can also execute that alg: R' U R U2 R2' F R F' R
y' U' R2 U R F2 R2 // layer 1
R' F2 R U2 R U R' F U2 // layer 2
Next: F' R U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F'


----------



## Oatch (Oct 31, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> Next: F' R U2 F2 R' F U' R2 F'



x2 y R' U2 R' U' R2 //First Layer (5)
U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 //Cancellation into CLL (8)
13 HTM

Next: R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U R2 F'


----------



## CLL Smooth (Oct 31, 2016)

Oatch said:


> Next: R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U R2 F'[/QUOTE
> 
> y2 x' U R2 U R' F2 R2 // layer 1
> R U' R U' R' U R' U' y R U' R' U // layer 2
> ...


----------



## Connor Dudas (Nov 29, 2016)

ilikecubing said:


> Similar to the 3x3 example solve game thread,and the good news is it wont take much time because its 2x2 !!
> 
> Hopefully this will help people in improving on 2x2 in one way or the other
> 
> ...


----------



## Connor Dudas (Nov 29, 2016)

Oatch said:


> x2 y R' U2 R' U' R2 //First Layer (5)
> U2 R D R' U2 R D' R2 //Cancellation into CLL (8)
> 13 HTM
> 
> Next: R2 U' R2 U2 R' F' U R2 F'


Rotate blue bar on bottom. R U' R U R' to get bar on front.
U' Oll
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
I got a 4.89 with Ortega


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 29, 2016)

Connor Dudas said:


> Rotate blue bar on bottom. R U' R U R' to get bar on front.
> U' Oll
> R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
> I got a 4.89 with Ortega


Add a new scramble


----------



## Drydareelin (Dec 31, 2016)

Scramble (from qqtimer): U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U' F'

y' U' R' U2 R // Guimond Setup
U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL Cancel

Next: R U2 F' R2 F' R F' R' U2


----------



## James Hake (Dec 31, 2016)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble (from qqtimer): U2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 U' F'
> 
> y' U' R' U2 R // Guimond Setup
> U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL Cancel
> ...


z y' 
U R U2 R // face
U2' F R U' R' F R U2 R' U F' // EG-1

Next scramble: F2 U' F' R2 U2 F' R' F2 U'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asacuber (Dec 31, 2016)

Z y2 R2 U' R U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'
Next U R' U' F' R U' R' U R' F U2


----------



## James Hake (Dec 31, 2016)

asacuber said:


> Z y2 R2 U' R U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U'
> Next U R' U' F' R U' R' U R' F U2



y2 R' U' R2 U' R' // face
U' y' R2 U' R2' U' y U' R2 U' R2' U // PBL
next scramble: F R F2 R F U' R F R


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asacuber (Dec 31, 2016)

y z2 F U' R U R
U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U

next: R' U R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 F'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 1, 2017)

Scramble: R' U R' U2 F2 R' U' R2 F'

y R' F' U2 // Setup
R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U // OLL/PBL cancel

Next:U2 R U' R' F' U2 R F' U'


----------



## asacuber (Jan 1, 2017)

x' y
R' F U' R
U y R U R2 F' R F R' F' R

Next *R' F R U' R' U2 R2*


----------



## APdRF (Jan 1, 2017)

x'
U R2 U R
R' U L' U2 R U R' U2 R2

*Next:* R2 U2 R U2 R U2 F' U2 F'


----------



## asacuber (Jan 2, 2017)

x' y
U' R' U' R2 U2
Y' U2 (R' U2)*2 R' U' R2 U'

NEXT : R' U2 R U2 R' U F2 R U'


----------



## James Hake (Jan 2, 2017)

asacuber said:


> x' y
> U' R' U' R2 U2
> Y' U2 (R' U2)*2 R' U' R2 U'
> 
> NEXT : R' U2 R U2 R' U F2 R U'



y2
R' F' R U' R' U R
U (R U')*2 R' U R' U' y R U' R' U'

Next: R' F2 U R U R F2 R2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jan 4, 2017)

z2 y
R2 F U' R'
L' U' L U L F' L' F R2 F2 R2

Next: R' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 5, 2017)

Scramble: R' F' R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F' U2

z' y R2 U' R' U2 // Setup
B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' // PBL

Next: U2 F R F' R2 U' F2 R2 U


----------



## asacuber (Jan 5, 2017)

y' R U R2
Y' U' F' U R U' R' U R U R' U2

Next *R' F' R' U F' R U R2 F'*


----------



## YTCuber (Jan 5, 2017)

x' y U R U' R' F R F' z' //First layer
F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' //PLL Skip

Next: F U' F R2 U' R' F' R2 U'


----------



## DhruvA (Jan 6, 2017)

Sol- x' y'
U' R' U R'
U' R U R' U R U' y R U' R' F' R2 F2 R2

Next scramble- R2 F2 U2 R F' U2 R U R' U'


----------



## GoldCubes29 (Jan 6, 2017)

L2 F2 L F' L' // White Layer
x U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // OLL (Sune)
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' // PLL (A-Perm)

Next: F' R U2 F' R2 F' R F' U


----------



## WACWCA (Jan 6, 2017)

GoldCubes29 said:


> L2 F2 L F' L' // White Layer
> x U' R U R' U R U2 R' U // OLL (Sune)
> y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B' // PLL (A-Perm)
> 
> Next: F' R U2 F' R2 F' R F' U


z y
L U' L
x' F U' R U R' F2 U2 R // Cancel into EG-2

Next: R2 F' U R2 F U' R' U2 R'


----------



## Josh Silvers (Jan 7, 2017)

R U R' U' R U R' (green face)
U' F Double Sexy F'
Y
U
R2 U R2 U2 Y' R2 U R2
U

Next is: R2 U2 R F U R2 F' R' F'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 8, 2017)

Scramble: R2 U2 R F U R2 F' R' F'

y' // Setup
U2 B' R2 U R U // OLL Skip
B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // Cancel into PBL

Next: F R U' R' F2 R U' R2 F2


----------



## ChrisCuber123 (Jan 27, 2017)

x2 y
F' R' U' R' // layer
U R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' // CLL

next: F U F2 U' F U R F2 U2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jan 31, 2017)

ChrisCuber123 said:


> x2 y
> F' R' U' R' // layer
> U R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' // CLL
> 
> next: F U F2 U' F U R F2 U2




y2 z'
R2 U R' U' R U' y // red face
R U R' F' R U R' U' F R' F' R U' // EG-1 (if you know a good LEG-1 for this case let me know)

next: R' U' F U R' U R' F2 U'


----------



## WACWCA (Feb 1, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> y2 z'
> R2 U R' U' R U' y // red face
> R U R' F' R U R' U' F R' F' R U' // EG-1 (if you know a good LEG-1 for this case let me know)
> 
> next: R' U' F U R' U R' F2 U'


Leg-1 case for that: 
F' U F R U2 R U' R2
Should be on cyotheking now I think because he added some of the algs Chris Chi and I made


----------



## FakeMMAP (Feb 1, 2017)

ah, thanks, I couldn't figure out, because the alg on Chris' site is wrong (F' U' F instead of F' U F, see the difference?)


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 13, 2017)

Scramble: R' U' F U R' U R' F2 U'

x' y // Setup
F2 U' R U' R2 // Face
U' R' F' R U R U' R' F // PBL Skip

Next: F U F R' U R U2 F' R U2


----------



## Lid (Feb 13, 2017)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F U F R' U R U2 F' R U2


x y' U' R' D' R U R' // face
U' L F' L' F L' U L U L' U L // CLL

next: R F' U F' U2 F2 U' F R2


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 12, 2017)

z' R U R' U' R U' F2 R2//FL
U2 y' U' L' U R U' L U R' //CLL

F2 R2 F' R2 F' U R U2 F'


----------



## 4BLD (Mar 14, 2017)

lol no one does this 
I do my own scramble. 
x y2 
U' R U2 R' B U2 B R2 B2// FL
R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L U' //OLLCP 

R U' F2 U F R2 U' F2 U2


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 14, 2017)

4BLD said:


> R U' F2 U F R2 U' F2 U2



z' U' R' U R U2 R' 
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 

alg.cubing

R2 F' U F R2 U' R' U2 F2 R


----------



## Drydareelin (Mar 15, 2017)

Scramble: R2 F' U F R2 U' R' U2 F2 R

x' y U R U' // Setup
D R' F2 R D' R // PBL cancel

Next: U R U' F U' F' R2 F2 U


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 16, 2017)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble: R2 F' U F R2 U' R' U2 F2 R
> 
> x' y U R U' // Setup
> D R' F2 R D' R // PBL cancel
> ...


y x2
F R U R U R' // layer
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CLL

no: *U2 R U' R2 F' R U' R U*


----------



## WACWCA (Mar 16, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> y x2
> F R U R U R' // layer
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R // CLL
> 
> no: *U2 R U' R2 F' R U' R U*


R' F U F
R U R2 F' R F R' F' R U'// EG-1
next: U' R F2 R U R U' F R U'


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 16, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> R' F U F
> R U R2 F' R F R' F' R U'// EG-1
> next: U' R F2 R U R U' F R U'


x' y2
U R U R F2 // layer
y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 // CLL


----------



## Nieh Zee Ernn Ryan (Apr 21, 2017)

R' U' R2 U F2 R2 F' U R2

y // inspection
R' U R' U' R U R F2 R2 // first layer
R' U' R U' R' U2 R // oll
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//pll

35turns/3.82s=9.16tps

Next : F' R' F2 U2 F' R2 U F' U'


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

z2 y2 U R2 U R' U' //Layer
y F2 R U R' U' F' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U //J-Perm

Next: R U R' F U2 R F' U


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 21, 2017)

R U R' F U2 R F' U

z //inspection
U2 R2 U2 R U R' //Layer
R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R //Cll
U //AUF
18 moves

next: U' R2 U R F2 U' R U R2 U2


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 21, 2017)

U' R2 U R F2 U' R U R2 U2

z' x' // inspection
U R' U' R U' R2 // First layer
(U2) R U2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R //CLL
U' //AUF

my solution: 19 moves


----------



## Drydareelin (Apr 22, 2017)

Scramble: U F' U' F2 R U' R F' R2 U' 

x2 y // Setup
U' L' U L U2 // Face
R' F R2 U' R2 F R U // OLL

Next: F2 R F R2 F R' U R' F'


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 22, 2017)

x D' R2 x' U z' //Face
U F R' F' R U R U' R' U2 //OLL
z' x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 //PBL

Next: R F2 R F R U' F' U2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 22, 2017)

z' L U' L' U R' F R F' R U R' U
(Only triggers lol)

Next: F2 U2 R2 F U F' U2 R' U


----------



## Lid (Apr 22, 2017)

asacuber said:


> Next: F2 U2 R2 F U F' U2 R' U


z2 y' F' R' U2 R' U R'
U2 R' U R' F U' R U F2 R2 U

NEXT:R' F U F U2 F U F2 R' U2


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 22, 2017)

R U2 R B2 R B' R' B z' //Layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' //OLL, PLL-Skip or CLL

Next: U2 F' R F U R' U2 R


----------



## mns112 (Apr 22, 2017)

xy
L U' L' //Layer
U' L' U' L U L F' L' F //CLL


YTCuber said:


> R U2 R B2 R B' R' B z' //Layer
> F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U' //OLL, PLL-Skip or CLL
> 
> Next: U2 F' R F U R' U2 R


Better CLL - R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R'

Next: U' R2 F R U' R2 F2 R' F2 U'


----------



## asacuber (Apr 23, 2017)

mns112 said:


> xy
> L U' L' //Layer
> U' L' U' L U L F' L' F //CLL
> 
> ...



y2
R U R2 U' R2 x R U' R U' R' U R' F' R

14/1.85 = 7.57 TPS 

NEXT: U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U' F2

E: for the scramble that u used:

x
U' L' U' L

meh

btw what is your 2x2 main now?


----------



## Lid (Apr 23, 2017)

asacuber said:


> NEXT: U2 F2 R2 U2 F U2 F' U' F2



y' R2 U R F2 U2 R' U2 R2 / layer + CLL, 2 move cancels

next: F U' F2 R2 U F' U' R2 U'


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

L' D2 L' D z //Layer
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 //PLL

27 moves, 3.3 seconds

Next: R2 F2 U' F2 U R' F


----------



## mns112 (Apr 25, 2017)

asacuber said:


> y2
> R U R2 U' R2 x R U' R U' R' U R' F' R
> 
> 14/1.85 = 7.57 TPS
> ...


Wow completely missed that

Yuxin White


----------



## CLL Smooth (Apr 25, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> R2 F2 U' F2 U R' F


yz' U2 R2 U R' // layer 1
R' F R F' R U R' U // layer 2

Next: R2 U' R' F2 U2 R F' U2


----------



## mns112 (Apr 26, 2017)

x z'
U' R U2 R' F2 R2U'
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U

Next U2 F R U2 R2 U' R' F2 U


----------



## YTCuber (May 1, 2017)

R U' F //Layer
y' F R' F' R U R U' R' //OLL
[Left J-Perm] //PLL

[Left J-Perm] = x R' U' R U R' U' R x' U R U' R2' F R

Next: U2 F' U' F' R' F2 R2 U F'


----------



## mns112 (May 1, 2017)

x z'
U R U R' F2
R U2 x R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2

next F2 U R2 F' R' F U' F' R2


----------



## Cryoo (May 1, 2017)

F2 U R2 F' R' F U' F' R2

Multiple choices, Yellow is regripless, I quite like Green and Blue

Yellow :
x z' R' U' sexy // layer
R U' R' U R U' R' F R' F' R2 U R' // EG-0

Green :
x' R U R2' U' R2 U // layer
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 // EG-0

Blue :
x' z2 L U L' U' // face
F2 U' R2 U' R' U R' F R2 // EG-1

Next : R2 U R U2 R F' U R' U'


----------



## YTCuber (May 2, 2017)

x' U2 L U L //Layer
x' U2 R U2 R2' F2 R U2 x' U2 //CLL/PBL

Next: R U' R2 U F U' R2 U2 F' U'


----------



## gavinz (May 3, 2017)

Z' U F' U' F // Layer
U2 F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F' // CLL

Next: U' R F' R F R2 U2 F R' U'


----------



## YTCuber (May 3, 2017)

B x2 R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R U2 //Layer+CLL

Next: R F R' F' R2 U F R' U' R' U'


----------



## gavinz (May 3, 2017)

F' Z2 X' L F U' F' // Opposite layer
R U R' U R U2 R B2 R2 // Anti-CLL
U // AUF

Next: R F2 R F U' R U' F' U2


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 4, 2017)

y x' R2 U' R // Face
F (RUR'U')2 F' // OLL
D2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PBL
U' // AUF
Next:
U' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## Lid (May 4, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> U' R2 U F2 U R2 F2 R2 U'


y' R2 U2 R2 U2 y R2 U' R2 U / Ortega solution

next: F2 R U' F2 U2 F' R' F' R


----------



## gavinz (May 4, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: F2 R U' F2 U2 F' R' F' R



B2 R' B2 U x y R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R

Next: U' F' U' F2 R U' R' F U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 3, 2017)

Scramble: U' F' U' F2 R U' R' F U2

z2 R' U R' U2 R // Opposite faces
F U' R F2 R' F R' U // PBL

Next: U2 F' R U F2 R' U2 R F' U'


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

Drydareelin said:


> U2 F' R U F2 R' U2 R F' U'


x' (inspection)
R' U R' (1st layer)
U' R U' L' U R' U' L U2 (CLL)

Next:
R' F2 U R' U2 R' U' F2 U'


----------



## Hazel (Jun 11, 2017)

U2 R2 U' R //layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 //PBL

Next:
U' F U2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 13, 2017)

Scramble: U' F U2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2

x2 
R' D' R2 D // Layer Setup
U R' U' F' U' // OLL Cancel
F' R2 F2 // PBL

Next: U2 R U' F2 R U R2 U2 F'


----------



## gavinz (Jun 13, 2017)

x' y' // Inspection
R' U R' // Layer
U' R U2 R' F R' F' R U' R U' R' // CLL
U // AUF

Next scramble: F' U2 F' R F' R U F' U


----------



## applezfall (Jun 17, 2017)

inspection :Y
first layer:U' L2 U L' F2 L2
CLLU) R U2 R' U' R U' R2 F R F' R U R'(U')
nezt scramble:R' F R F' R F U' R2 U


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2017)

x
R' U' R'
F R U' R' U' R U R' F'

lol

R' U F' R' U R F' U2 R' U'


----------



## Lid (Jun 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> R' U F' R' U R F' U2 R' U'


xy F' R U' R' U' R2
U' R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' R' U R2 U'

NEXT: F2 U' F2 U R' F U' F U


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jun 17, 2017)

z2 x'
L' F' L2' U L
U' L' U2 L U2 L' F L F' U2

F U2 F U' R' F' R2 F' U2


----------



## gavinz (Jun 17, 2017)

z y2 // Inspection
F R U2 R' // Layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F' R2 F2 R2 // Anti - CLL

Next: U' R2 U F U2 F2 U' R U


----------



## arquillian (Jul 7, 2017)

why is this thread dead
z' x'
R U R2 //face
U2 R U R2 x U' R U R' U' R //eg1

Next: R' U F' U R2 U' F' U' R2 F U


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 7, 2017)

z y2
L' U' L U L'
R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R' D R' F2 R D' R

Nice ortega solve with no auf:ing. 2 moves cancel, but doesn't really matter when speedsolving.

*Next: *F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R'


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 7, 2017)

Next?


----------



## T1_M0 (Jul 7, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Next?


Oh, forgot about that xd. Now it's there.


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 8, 2017)

F2 U2 R U2 F' U' R2 U2 R'

D x R2 U' z' y' //Face
F R' F U' F2 R U R U' //EG-1

Next: F' U2 R' F U' R' U' F2 R


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 9, 2017)

Solution: x2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R' F R F' U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
next scramble: R F2 R2 F' R' U R' U' F R2


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

U2 R U' R U2 R' //Layer
U R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' U' //CLL

Next: R' F2 R' U F2 U R' F' R'


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 9, 2017)

y U' R' y R U2 R' // face
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
R2 F2 R2 U// miscellaneous
Next: R2 F R' U2 F R2 U' F U2 R' U' F' U' F R2 F' U' R'


----------



## creative_name (Jul 9, 2017)

y x2 L2 //face
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //oll
x2 U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R U' R' U R' F //pbl
Next: R U R2 F' U2 F' U' R2 U2


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 9, 2017)

x2 z2 x // inspection
U' R' y R U' R' U R U' R' // face
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
*Next: F' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U2*


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2017)

x' R' // V
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // LOLS
U2 R' F U2 R' U' F R' F2 R U2 // NLL
*Next: R2 U' F2 U' F2 R U' F' R' U2*


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Jul 10, 2017)

z y' // inspection
R U' R' U R U' R' // face
U' // misc.
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U // misc.
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL
U2 // misc.
(misc. = miscellaneous btw)
*Next: F R2 U2 F R U2 R F' R U2 R' F R U2 F' R2 U R' F U R2 F' U' R' U2 *
3-gen aha


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 10, 2017)

why such a long scramble?

y R' U' R z' y2 z //Layer
R' F' R U R U' R' U' //CLL

Next: R2 U' F R U2 R U2 F U2 F


----------



## applezfall (Jul 10, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> why such a long scramble?
> 
> y R' U' R z' y2 z //Layer
> R' F' R U R U' R' U' //CLL
> ...


Z layer:F' L' U' L2
cll:R' U L U' R U L' U2


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2017)

mkay ill just generate my own scramble: R' F R' U' F U' R2 F U'

z R' // V (1/1)
U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // LOLS (8/9)
y U F2 R U' R F2 R' U R U2 // NLL (10/19)

2 rotations, meh

*Next: U2 R' F' R2 F R2 U' F R'*


----------



## applezfall (Jul 11, 2017)

Aerma said:


> mkay ill just generate my own scramble: R' F R' U' F U' R2 F U'
> 
> z R' // V (1/1)
> U' y' R' U R U' R' U R // LOLS (8/9)
> ...


INSPECTION:x' y
face:L2
eg:U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' F R U' R' U'
NNNEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXTTTTTTTT: 
F' R' F U' R U2 R U F'


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

D' x' U R U2 R U' R' //Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' //CLL

Next:: R U R' F2 R F' R' U' F


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 11, 2017)

Mingler_65071 said:


> z y' // inspection
> R U' R' U R U' R' // face
> U' // misc.
> F R U R' U' F' // OLL
> ...


Every wca scramble is 3 gen which keeps a fixed DBL corner and makes scrambling easier


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> Every wca scramble is 3 gen which keeps a fixed DBL corner and makes scrambling easier


Nope.
1. Not every WCA-scramble is 3-gen. 3x3x3 and up use 6 faces (6gen), Pyraminx and Skewb have 4 (4gen). Square-1 is sorta 3-gen, but does not keep a fixed DBL corner.
2. The scramble you quoted is 3-gen. There is no need to point out that it keeps a fixed corner and makes scrambling easier through this, as the scramble you quoted already does that, and every "normal" 2x2x2 scramble does that. So while this part of your post is correct, it is unnecessary to post it, as it applies to most scrambles in this thread.


----------



## applezfall (Jul 11, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> D' x' U R U2 R U' R' //Layer
> F R' F' R U R U' R' //CLL
> 
> Next:: R U R' F2 R F' R' U' F


INSPECTION:Z
layer: F' L2 U2 (L' is canceled in the cll)
Cll:Y' R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' 
AUF:U
NEXT: 
U' R2 F' R' F U2 F' R U2


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2017)

x2 y' R' U2 R F2 R2 // Layer
R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U x U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' R2 // PLL

Next: U' F' U F U' R' F' R U'


----------



## WACWCA (Jul 11, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Nope.
> 1. Not every WCA-scramble is 3-gen. 3x3 and up use 6 faces (6gen), Pyraminx and Skewb have 4 (4gen). Square-1 is sorta 3-gen, but does not keep a fixed DBL corner.
> 2. The scramble you quoted *is 3-gen*. There is no need to point out that it keeps a fixed corner and makes scrambling easier through this, as the scramble you quoted already does that, and every "normal" 2x2 scramble does that. So while this part of your post is correct, it is unnecessary to post it, as it applies to most scrambles in this thread.


I was only talking about 2x2


----------



## YTCuber (Jul 11, 2017)

WACWCA said:


> I was only talking about *2x2*





WACWCA said:


> *Every wca scramble* [...]


Every WCA scramble is not just 2x2.



Aerma said:


> [...]
> Next: U' F' U F U' R' F' R U'


x U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //Layer + OLL-Skip
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U F


----------



## Hazel (Jul 11, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Every WCA scramble is not just 2x2.
> 
> 
> x U' R' U2 R U R' U' R //Layer + OLL-Skip
> ...


He meant every WCA scramble that _is_ 2x2, anyway this whole argument is unnecessary


----------



## Lid (Jul 11, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> Next: F2 R2 U' F R2 F' U F


y x R U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' F2 R2

next: F2 U' F R' F R2 U' F' R' U2


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 26, 2017)

x2 y' U R U R U' R2 *//First Side*
U2 F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' *//OLL*
U y2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U *//PBL*
*
NEXT: F' U R U R2 F' R U2 R'*


----------



## gavinz (Jul 29, 2017)

x y' // Inspection
F R2 U R' // Layer
U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
U // AUF


----------



## The Blockhead (Jul 29, 2017)

gavinz said:


> x y' // Inspection
> F R2 U R' // Layer
> U F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
> U // AUF



dude where's the next scramble?!


----------



## gavinz (Jul 31, 2017)

The Blockhead said:


> dude where's the next scramble?!


U' F R2 U' F2 R' F U F' U2


----------



## Dale Nash (Aug 2, 2017)

gavinz said:


> U' F R2 U' F2 R' F U F' U2



x' y' // _inspection_
L U' L U L' // _layer_
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // _OLL_
Y L2 U' L2 U2 Y' R2 U' R2 // _PBL_
U' // _AUF_

Next scramble: F' U2 R F U2 F' U F2 U


----------



## gavinz (Aug 2, 2017)

Dale Nash said:


> Next scramble: F' U2 R F U2 F' U F2 U


x2 y // Inspection
B U' L U L' U' L // Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL
U // AUF

Next: R' U' R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 5, 2017)

Scramble: R' U' R2 F' R F2 U2 F' U'

x' // Setup
R2 U' R' // Face
F2 U2 F U2 R2 // OLL
F2 U' // PBL Cancel

Next: F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U R' U'


----------



## JCubes (Aug 8, 2017)

Scramble: F' U2 F' R2 U2 R' U R' U'

z
U2 R U R F2 R2 (Layer)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' (OLL)
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 U' (PLL)

Next: U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' R' F2


----------



## Cryoo (Aug 8, 2017)

JCubes said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' F' R2 F2 U' R' F2



z2 x'
R' U' R2 U R' U R' F' U' R U R' U' R U R' U //EG-1 face cancelled into alg

Next : U2 F U2 F U F2 R' F2 R U'


----------



## Hazel (Aug 8, 2017)

x2 R2 // V
F' U F // LOLS
U R2 F2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 // NLL
U' // AUF

14 HTM
Next: R F2 R2 U2 F' R U' F R


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Aug 9, 2017)

x2// inspec.
R U' R' U2 R U2' R'// face
Y// misc.
F' R U R' U' R' F R//OLL
y z2//misc.
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

NEXT: U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R U


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 10, 2017)

Scramble: U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R U

x' F' // Setup
R' U2 R U2 R' // Guimond Faces
U2 L2 U' L2 // Solve

Next: U2 F' R' F' R F2 U' R' U


----------



## jschwarz21 (Aug 10, 2017)

U2 F' R' F' R F2 U' R' U

y x'
L' U // Almost face
L' U2 L U2 L' // Cancel to OLL
x D' L U2 L' D L U2 L2 F // PLL

Next: U' F2 R2 U' R' U R' F U'


----------



## Pyjam (Aug 10, 2017)

x2 U R' F U' R U F2 R2 U // CLL T

NEXT: F' U' R U2 F' U R2 U R'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 10, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F' U' R U2 F' U R2 U R'



F2
F U' F U2 F //Guimond orientation
U2 B2 //separate
B2 R2 B2 U' //PBL

cancel moves: 
F' U' F U2 F U2 R2 B2 U'

Next: R' F R2 U' R F R2 U R'


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 11, 2017)

(B' L B x') (L' U L U2 L' U L) (R U R' U R U2 R' U) (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F') 

sub-5 

Next: U' R U2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 16, 2017)

Scramble: U' R U2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2

y R' U' // Guimond Setup
R2 U R' U2 R // Setup Faces
U R2 U' // Solve Faces
F2 R2 U2 /// PBL

Next: U' R2 U F' R2 F' R F2 R' U


----------



## Lid (Aug 16, 2017)

Drydareelin said:


> U' R2 U F' R2 F' R F2 R' U


z' x' L U' L' // face
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L U // CLL

next: F' R F2 R' U2 F U2 R2 U'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 17, 2017)

Lid said:


> next: F' R F2 R' U2 F U2 R2 U'



U' B 
U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' //R,U
view

Next: F2 R U' R2 F2 U' F U R'


----------



## Neuro (Aug 17, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: F2 R U' R2 F2 U' F U R'


z y R'//EG-1 face (1/1) 
F R' F U' F2 R U R//EG-1 Pi (8/9)

Gotta love color neutrality 

NEXT: R U R' F2 U' R U F2 R' U'


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Aug 17, 2017)

Neuro said:


> z y R'//EG-1 face (1/1)
> F R' F U' F2 R U R//EG-1 Pi (8/9)
> 
> Gotta love color neutrality
> ...



z' y L' U L U R' U' R U' R' U2 R x2 F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’

next: R' U2 F2 R F U2 R2 F' U2


----------



## UnspeakableRebel (Aug 19, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> R' U2 F2 R F U2 R2 F' U2



F U F' U' F U F' U B U' R' U2 R U R U R' U R U2 R' U2

next: U2 F2 U' F R F' R' U2 R'


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 20, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> (B' L B x') (L' U L U2 L' U L) (R U R' U R U2 R' U) (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')



(B' L B x') (L' U L U2 L' *U'* L) (R U R' U R U2 R' U) (R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F')



I_<3_SCS said:


> z' y L' U L U R' U' R U' R' U2 R x2 F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’



z' y L' *U'* L U R' U' R U' R' U2 R x2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' *U'*



UnspeakableRebel said:


> F U F' U' F U F' U B U' R' U2 R U R U R' U R U2 R' U2



F U F' U' F U F' U B U' *B'* R' U2 R U R U R' U R U2 R' U2



UnspeakableRebel said:


> next: U2 F2 U' F R F' R' U2 R'



R U z' //face
y F R U R' U' F' //orient LL
F2 R2 F2 //PBL
view

Next: R U' F2 U F R2 F U2 R' U


----------



## gavinz (Aug 21, 2017)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R U' F2 U F R2 F U2 R' U


x2 y' // Inspection
L U F' L' U' L // Layer
U' R U' R' F L' U' L // CLL
U // AUF

Next: U R U F2 R U2 F' R U'


----------



## applezfall (Aug 22, 2017)

gavinz said:


> x2 y' // Inspection
> L U F' L' U' L // Layer
> U' R U' R' F L' U' L // CLL
> U // AUF
> ...


inspection:x' y
layer:R' F2 R F'
cll:U2 (F R' F' R)(U R U' R')
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x...lg=_x-_y
R-_F2_R_F-
U2_(F_R-_F-_R)(U_R_U-_R-)
next:R' U' F2 R F' U F' R2 U'


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 22, 2017)

R' F' U F' R' x'
U F R U R' U' F'
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'

R' F2 R' U2 F' U R2 F2 U R' F'


----------



## Lid (Aug 22, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> R' F2 R' U2 F' U R2 F2 U R' F'


z L F
U R' F R2 U' R' U L F' L' F U'

NEXT: R F' R U2 R2 F2 U' F' U'


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 22, 2017)

R2 U R' U x
U R U R' U' R' F R F'

R2 F2 R2 U R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U


----------



## applezfall (Aug 22, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> R2 F2 R2 U R F2 U2 R' F2 R2 U


x z2
face:U' L' U L
pbl:y R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x2&setup=R2_F2_R2_U_R_F2_U2_R-_F2_R2_U&alg=x_z2 U-_L-_U_L y_R2_U_R2-_U-_R2_U_R2-_U-_R2
next:R2 F R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U


----------



## gavinz (Aug 23, 2017)

applezfall said:


> next:R2 F R2 U2 F R' U' R2 U


x z2 // Inspection
R U' F2 R // Face
y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R U' R2 // EG-1

Next: F' U R F' U' F' U R' U' (Lol what I can sub 1 this scramble)


----------



## applezfall (Aug 23, 2017)

gavinz said:


> x z2 // Inspection
> R U' F2 R // Face
> y R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R U' R2 // EG-1
> 
> Next: F' U R F' U' F' U R' U' (Lol what I can sub 1 this scramble)


x y
F U
R U R' U' F' U2(layer canceled in cll)
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=F-_U_R_F-_U-_F-_U_R-_U-&puzzle=2x2x2&alg=x_y
F_U
R_U_R-_U-_F-_U2
next:U R F2 R' U R' U R U2


----------



## YTCuber (Aug 23, 2017)

x' z y2 x L' //lol layer
U' L' U R U' L U R' //easy cll

U R F' R' U2 R F' R' F' U' F

e: wrong scramble used

F U F' U' //layer
x' y' R U2 R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U' //cll


----------



## gavinz (Aug 23, 2017)

YTCuber said:


> F U F' U' //layer
> x' y' R U2 R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U' //cll


You could've just made the layer with R U moves rather than F U.



YTCuber said:


> U R F' R' U2 R F' R' F' U' F



z // Inspection
F R2 F' R U2 R' U' B2 R2 // Anti-CLL cancel
U' // AUF

Next: F2 U F' R U2 F' R' F' U2


----------



## Lid (Aug 23, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Next: F2 U F' R U2 F' R' F' U2


U R // EG-1 layer
U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F' U' // EG-1

next: R2 F2 R2 F' U' R F2 R' U


----------



## applezfall (Aug 23, 2017)

Lid said:


> U R // EG-1 layer
> U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F' U' // EG-1
> 
> next: R2 F2 R2 F' U' R F2 R' U


z2 y'
U L2 U2 L' face
y' U R U' R2 F R2 U' R' U eg1
https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x...g=z2_y-
U_L2_U2_L-
y-_U_R_U-_R2-_F_R2_U-_R-_U
next:R2 U' F U' R2 F R U' R2


----------



## Hazel (Aug 24, 2017)

F L // side
R U R U' R' F R' F' // side 2
U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' // PBL
next
R2 F2 U2 F U' F' U' R' U'


----------



## Poketube6681 (Sep 5, 2017)

First side: R U' R' U2 L2 U' L2
OLL: U2 F (R U R' U')x2 F'
PBL: R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
next: R' U2 F U F R2 U' R2 U2 R U


----------



## Neuro (Sep 5, 2017)

U R2 F' U2 F//Orientation (5/5)
y' U R2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2//Permutation (8/13)

NEXT: F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F U R2 U2


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 8, 2017)

Neuro said:


> U R2 F' U2 F//Orientation (5/5)
> y' U R2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2//Permutation (8/13)
> 
> NEXT: F2 U2 R2 F' U' R2 F U R2 U2



x y'
U' R U' R //face
F' L U2 F2 R F'//EG-1

woaj, 10 move solution

next: U' R' U R U R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## gavinz (Nov 8, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> x y'
> U' R U' R //face
> F' L U2 F2 R F'//EG-1
> 
> ...


x' // Inspection
R U' R' // Face
y U2 R U' R2 F R U' R' F R F' // EG-1
U // AUF

Next: R F R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 8, 2017)

gavinz said:


> R F R' F R' U2 F2 R2 U2



R' F2 U F' U F' U' F2 U F2

NEXT: U R' F2 R U2 R' F R2 F
_


----------



## Neuro (Nov 9, 2017)

Interesting solve, 10 moves

x2 F2//L2C redux :O
R' F U2 F' R2 F R' U2 R//L2C

NEXT: U' R F2 U F' R' U F' U'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 9, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U R' F2 R U2 R' F R2 F
> _


HD
x'
F2 R U R' F//V+CO (5/5)
D2 B2 R2 U' R2 U R2//NLL (7/12)
Next: U2 F' R U' R F2 R F2 R'
EDIT: Oops. Here.
Scramble: U' R' F2 U F' R' U F' U'
x' U R2 U R'//V+CO (4/4)
D' R2 U' F2 U R2 U' B2 U//NLL (9/13)
Next: U2 F' R U' R F2 R F2 R'


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> U2 F' R U' R F2 R F2 R'



B U' R F' U' R2 U2 F' U' R U' R'

NEXT: R' U' F2 U2 R U' R F2 R2 U2
_


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 9, 2017)

@Pyjam ? How did you come up with that solution? What method do you use and what do you average. 

Inspection- x’
Layer- R’, U’, B, U’, R, U’, R’
PLL- U2, R, U R’, U’, R’, F, R2, U’, R’, U’, R, U, R’, F’, U

Next R, F, R2, F, U2, F, D


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 9, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How did you come up with that solution? What method do you use and what do you average.



I don't do speed. It was an (average) FMC attempt.

B U' R U' // One face
U F' U' R2 U2 F' U' R U' R'



Duncan Bannon said:


> Next R, F, R2, F, U2, F, D



U' R U2 R2 D R' D' R2 D R

NEXT: U2 F' U R2 F U' F2 R' U
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 10, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U2 F' U R2 F U' F2 R' U


z2
R U R' U R U2 R// V+CO (7/7)
R2 U' F2 R2 U// NLL (5/11 [cancels])

Next: R2 F R' U F2 R' U' R U2


----------



## James Hake (Nov 10, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Next: R2 F R' U F2 R' U' R U2



y 
R’ U R2 U R’ // layer 
U’ F R U R’ U2 F’ R U’ R’ F // CLL

Next: R2 F’ U’ R’ U’ R’ F R’ U’


----------



## gavinz (Nov 11, 2017)

James Hake said:


> Next: R2 F’ U’ R’ U’ R’ F R’ U’


x2 y' // Inspection
F' U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 // Layer cancelled into CLL

Next: F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U2


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 11, 2017)

gavinz said:


> Next: F2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' U2


Ha, you think that's impressive?
x' y
R' U2 F R// V+CO (4/4)
D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'// NLL (8/12)
But . . . the NLL cancels 6 moves with MY SOUL! Bet you can't beat a 6 move solve.
Next: F U F' R' U' F2 U' F R


----------



## gavinz (Nov 11, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Ha, you think that's impressive?
> x' y
> R' U2 F R// V+CO (4/4)
> D' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'// NLL (8/12)
> ...


What do you mean impressive? I was just doing my normal solve lol.

y z' // Inspection
L U L' x' F R' F2 R U' F R' F2 R U' R // Layer cancelled into CLL
U2 // AUF

Next: U2 R' U F2 U' F2 U F2 U'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 11, 2017)

gavinz said:


> What do you mean impressive? I was just doing my normal solve lol.
> 
> y z' // Inspection
> L U L' x' F R' F2 R U' F R' F2 R U' R // Layer cancelled into CLL
> ...


Oh, okay. It was just super short. Too bad my soul's halfway gone now. Oh well.

y
F' R U R' F'// V+CO (5/5)
D' R2 D R2 U2// NLL (5/10)

Next: U' R U2 F R F R2 U F' U


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 11, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> Oh, okay. It was just super short. Too bad my soul's halfway gone now. Oh well.
> 
> y
> F' R U R' F'// V+CO (5/5)
> ...



y2 z'
U R' U R2 // diag face
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F R2 F2 U'// diag stuff

next: U2 R' F U' F' R U' R U'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 11, 2017)

FakeMMAP said:


> next: U2 R' F U' F' R U' R U'


z2
R' U' R U2 R'// V+CO (5/5)
y' U' R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'// NLL (8/13)
Are midsolve rotations usually counted is the final movecount? I didn't here.

Next: R2 U' R2 U' F U2 R' U' F2


----------



## DhruvA (Nov 15, 2017)

x' z'
F U2 L// face
U' F R U' R' F R U2 R' U F' U//eg-1
Next- U' F U R' U R U' R2 F2 U


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 15, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> Next- U' F U R' U R U' R2 F2 U


x' y2
R2 U R'// V+CO (3/3)
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U'// NLL (10/13)

Next: U F2 U F' U2 R2 F' U F2 U'


----------



## Rpotts (Nov 17, 2017)

> U F2 U F' U2 R2 F' U F2 U'



x' F' U' R2' U2' R U R' U' R
R U R' U R U2' R' U'

Long, but almost entirely 2 gen layer, definitely not optimal though.

Next: U2 F R F' R U' F U2 F'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Nov 17, 2017)

Rpotts said:


> Next: U2 F R F' R U' F U2 F'


y
U2 R U2 R'// V+CO (4/4)
y U' R2 F2 U' R2 U'// NLL (6/10)

Next: R' U2 R F' U' F U' R F2 U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 2, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> R' U2 R F' U' F U' R F2 U



F L' U' L // (4)
U2 L' // D-face
L U2 // cancellations
U R' D R U R' U' R // (8/12) CLL L

NEXT: F U F' U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 U'
_


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 2, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: F U F' U2 F R' U2 R2 F2 U'


x2 y
R2 U2 R// V+CO (3/3)
D2 F2 R' U R' F2 L U' F' U// NLL (10/13)
Next: R' F2 R F2 R F' U2 R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 8, 2017)

X2
Layer- F', L, U, L,
CLL-U', F, R, U, R', U2, R', F2, R
AUF-U

Total -14

Next- R U F2 R2 U R' F R' F2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 8, 2017)

Can I just do this again? I wanna get into doing this and trying to get sub x moves. Ill just do it this one time, then just do several per post.

Inspection- Y2, Z’
Layer -R2, U2, R
CLL- U, R’, U, R, U’,R2, F, R, F’, R, U, R’, U’, R

Total - 17

Next ( For me)- U, F, U, F, R2, U, R2, U, F’, U2

Inspecrtion - X2
Layer-U’, R2, U, R2, U’, B2, R2
CLL-F, R’, F’, R, U2, R, U2, R’

Total -15

Next (for someone else)- U, F, U, F, R2, U, R2, U, F’, U2 (How about same one)


----------



## Neuro (Dec 9, 2017)

x2 U R U' R'//V+CO
U' R U' R F2 R2 U2 R U R'//NLL

NEXT: U R2 F' U F' R2 U2 F U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 9, 2017)

X2, Z, X’
F’, R2, U’, R, U, R’
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F
U2

Total-16

Next- R2, F ,R, U’, F2, U’, F2, U

X
U’, L
U’ F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' ( I don’t know this CLL But im almost done learning CLL)
U2

Total-14

Next- U, R2, F’, R, F’, R2, F2, R’, U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 10, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> U, R2, F’, R, F’, R2, F2, R’, U2



F D' R D' L2 // (5) 1 face -1 corner
D' L' U2 L // (4/9) 1 face completed
U2 // (1/10) Last layer skip!

NEXT: D' F' R2 U' R' U F R2 D R
_


----------



## Lid (Dec 10, 2017)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: D' F' R2 U' R' U F R2 D R


You sure about that scramble? 

Next: U2 F R F' R U2 F R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 10, 2017)

Yep, crafted with great attention.
Works very well for any size.
If you like it, thumb it!


----------



## Neuro (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice scramble @Pyjam but @Lid that scramble's something else

z' U2 R' U R//Solved lol

NEXT: R2 F2 R F R' F U F' U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 10, 2017)

Is that a real scramble? If so that’s a PB for trying to get effiecent solve.

Y2,Z
F2,R,U2,R’,F2
U’

Total-6

Next F2,R2,U’,R’,U’,R’,F2,U,F


----------



## Neuro (Dec 10, 2017)

x' y2 R U R'//V+CO
R D' R F2 R2 U2 R D R U//NLL

13

NEXT: U' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' R' F R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 11, 2017)

X
L,U,L’,F2,L2
U2,F,R2,U',R2',U',R2,U,R2',F'

Total-15

Next-F,R,F2,U’,R,U2,R’,F,U’

@Neuro Want to do a mean of 5 solves and see who can get the best mean? If so let me know and Ill do it. Then we can continue with My last scramble.

Scrambles are
1.F' U2 R2 F U2 F R' F R2 U'
2.U R2 F2 R' U F R' F2 U
3.F U' F R' F' R2 U' R' U
4.F2 R F2 R' F' U2 R' U' R2
5.U' F2 U' R U' F U2 F2 U'

EDIT- Here are my results.

1.
Y,Z
R’, U’, R, X2, F2, U2, R’, F, R, F’, U’ - 10 Moves

2.(I would use a EG2 alg and get a 12 move solution but I dont wanna cheat)I also don’t know this CLL, but am nearly done with CLL)
Z, B’, U, R’, U’, R2, R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U' R' U2 -15


3. I dont know this CLL but am almost done learning CLL. So ill count it.
X, Y
U’, R, U, R', U, R', U2, R, U2, R', U, R2, U', R', U’ - 15

4. Same Lol
X’, Y’, U’, R’,B2, U’,B2, U’R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R U R' U’ -20

5.
Z, X’, U’,R, U’, F2, R2,X2, R,U,R’,U, R,U2, R’ U’ -13


Ao5- 14.33
Mean of 5- 14.6


----------



## Neuro (Dec 11, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @Neuro Want to do a mean of 5 solves and see who can get the best mean? If so let me know and Ill do it. Then we can continue with My last scramble.
> 
> Scrambles are
> 1.F' U2 R2 F U2 F R' F R2 U'
> ...


Sure! I'm using CN HD-Guimond

1: 13
x' y2 R U R' U' R U2 R'
y2 U R2 F2 U' R2 U2

2: 14
x' y U2 R' U R'
x2 R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U'

3: 14
x' U R' U2 R U2 R
F' U R' U2 R U' F U2

4: Scrambles for 3/4 are the same, using this instead: U F' U F' U2 R' U F U'. 15
z' y2 D F R2 U' F
y2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 D' B2 U2

5: 8
z' F' U2 F'
U2 R2 U' R2 U

MEAN: (13+14+14+15+8)/5= 12.8 avg movecount
Disregarding highest/lowest: 13.66 avg movecount


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 11, 2017)

I used the new edited one for my 4th. With your scramble It was a 17(I can show if you want) That makes mean a 14.00 and Ao5 same. If you want to play again we can start a PM or continue here. Nice job and good win


----------



## Neuro (Dec 11, 2017)

Good game to you! I'll PM you, it's a fun game. What's interesting is HD Guimond seems to be more efficient, but currently less ergonomic. Probably gen more algs and see what happens.

For F R F2 U' R U2 R' F U'

z y F' U' F' y//V+CO
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U'//NLL

10 moves

NEXT: U F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 11, 2017)

Lets do 1 round on Hd vs EG. Then Ill respond to PM.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 17, 2017)

Neuro said:


> NEXT: U F' U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F'



Ortega: 23 Moves

z2 R U' R' U R' U' R //Face (7)
U' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL (8/15)
U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U' //PBL (9/23)

Next: R2 U' F2 R' U R2 U2 F2 U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 20, 2017)

Y2 
U2 B X2 U2 R’
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R'
U
14

Next-R2 U F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U'


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Dec 21, 2017)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next-R2 U F2 R' F' U F2 R2 U'



Ortega: 15 Moves

x y' L' U2 L U' L' U2 L //Face canceling into OLL (7)
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL (8/15)

Next: F2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F U'


----------



## The Pocket Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

Ortega

X2 U L U' L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
X2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F

27 Moves

U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D B' L2 D2


----------



## Sue Doenim (Dec 31, 2017)

x' y'
U' R2 U' R'//V+CO (4/4)
y R D' R F2 R2 U2 R D R U2// NLL (10/14)

Next: F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Oatch (Dec 31, 2017)

Sue Doenim said:


> x' y'
> U' R2 U' R'//V+CO (4/4)
> y R D' R F2 R2 U2 R D R U2// NLL (10/14)



Can't seem to get your solution to work. I chucked it into alg.cubing and while it's not the perfect analogue, notice the corners aren't solved.

Edit: Actually I think the initial y' rotation should be a y instead. Should work now.



Sue Doenim said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'



z R U' F2 R2 //Done (4)

Next: F' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 1, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Can't seem to get your solution to work. I chucked it into alg.cubing and while it's not the perfect analogue, notice the corners aren't solved.
> 
> Edit: Actually I think the initial y' rotation should be a y instead. Should work now.
> 
> ...


 Sorry, you're right.
z2 x
L F'// V+CO (2/2)
U2 R2 U F' R U' R2 U R' F' U'// NLL (11/13)

Next: U2 F' U' R2 U F U2 R2 U'


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 1, 2018)

z' 
U' B2
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' 
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' 

Ortega is always so much nicer when the first layer isn't solved

next: U F2 U R' F U2 F R F2


----------



## CLL Smooth (Jan 1, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> z'
> U' B2
> U R U2 R' U' R U' R'
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
> ...


y’ z F R U R2’ F R2 U’ R’
F R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ U2
Next: R2 F2 R’ U R’ F U F’ U’


----------



## Lid (Jan 1, 2018)

CLL Smooth said:


> R2 F2 R’ U R’ F U F’ U’



F' + R U' R' U2 R F U' F U' R' F // EG-2

NEXT: F R2 F R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Lid said:


> NEXT: F R2 F R' F R2 U' R' U



x' z' U' R' U R' U2 R': Layer

y2 F U' R U2 R' U' F2 R U R' U2: CLL

NEXT: U2 R2 F R' F R' U F2 U'


----------



## Oatch (Jan 15, 2018)

ZenTheCuber said:


> NEXT: U2 R2 F R' F R' U F2 U'



y' F R2 U' R2 x //Layer + Cancellation (4)
U2 L U2 R U' R' F U //CLL (8)
12 HTM

Next: F R' F2 R2 F' R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 24, 2018)

X'
F2 Z R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U'
F R' F' R U R U' R' U'

20 Wow that's bad...

Lets go back to the very first scramble on this thread. A 26 move solution for him.

R F' U' L U' R' U R' F U R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> R F' U' L U' R' U R' F U R



z' y' // Nicer colors
R2 U2 R' F' U2 F // (6) One face
y R U' L' U R' U' R F // (8/14) It's a Niklas!

NEXT: U2 F U F2 U R2 U R' U2
_


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 25, 2018)

x y
R' U' F' R U2 R'
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
y2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2

Next: F U' F U' F


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 25, 2018)

KeannyThe6x6 said:


> x y
> R' U' F' R U2 R'
> U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
> y2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2
> ...



I think your first rotation should be x', not x.

y'
R2' U R' U2 R' U' R
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U

Next: U2 R U' R2 F' U2 F' R F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jan 25, 2018)

X’ Y
U’ R’ F2 R2 
U F R2 U' R2' U' R2 U R2' F'
14


F2 U F2 R F' U' R2 U2 F2 U'


----------



## Oatch (Jan 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> F2 U F2 R F' U' R2 U2 F2 U'



x2 y
F R U R //Layer + Cancellation (4)
x U R' D2 R U' R D2 R2 U2 //A9 (9)
13 HTM CLL

Next: U F R' U' F U' F2 R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2018)

Oatch said:


> U F R' U' F U' F2 R U'



R2 U2 // (2) One face
R' U R D R2 D R' F2 R2 // (9/11) EG1

NEXT: U' R2 F2 U R F' R2 F' R' U2
_


----------



## Oatch (Jan 27, 2018)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT: U' R2 F2 U R F' R2 F' R' U2



x' y2
R U' R' U' //Layer (4)
[B' R : U2][R B' : U2] //Cyclic Shift (10)
14 HTM

Next: R' F U2 R F' U' F R2 U'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jan 27, 2018)

Oatch said:


> Next: R' F U2 R F' U' F R2 U'


x'
U' R U' R' U R2//CO+V (6/6)
y U2 R2 U' R2 U//NLL (5/11)
Yay HD.

Next: R' F R2 U R2 U' F U2 F U'


----------



## Oatch (Jan 29, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Next: R' F R2 U R2 U' F U2 F U'



z2 U F R U R B2 R2 //Layer (7)
U R2 U2 R U2 R2 //CLL (6/13)
13 HTM CLL
https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=R-_F_...&#2b;_Setup_(7)
U_R2_U2_R_U2_R2_//CLL_(6/13)

Next: R U R2 F R2 F2 U F' R U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 16, 2018)

Y X'
R2 D R U2 R'
U R U2 R2'
U
Total-10

R' F' R2 F U' R U R2 F2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 17, 2018)

X
U' R' U2 R' U2
R U' R' F R' F' R
U2

Total-13

Next-F2 U2 R' U F R2 F' U' R2

Z Y2
L'U2 L' F2 L2
R' F R F' R U R'

Total-12

Next-R' U F2 U F2 U F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Feb 17, 2018)

LBL:
x2 y R2 U2 x' U' R U' R' (6/6)
y' F (double sexy) F' (10/16)
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U' (10/26)

Next: F' U' F R F2 U' F U R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 17, 2018)

Z Y
R' U' R U' R2
U2 F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U

Total- 15

Next-U' F' U' R' F R' U2 R' U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Z Y
> R' U' R U' R2
> U2 F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U
> 
> ...


https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x...First_Layer
R_U_R-_U_R_D-_R_U-_R-_F-_U2//_CLL
x U2 L' U L U2 L U' L'// First Layer
R U R' U R D' R U' R' F' U2// CLL

Next: U' R' U' F2 U' R2 F2 R' U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

U2 L' U' L U F'- Layer
R' F' R U R U' R'- CLL

With the Cancellations -13

U2 R' F R2 F' R F R2 U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> U2 L' U' L U F'- Layer
> R' F' R U R U' R'- CLL
> 
> With the Cancellations -13
> ...


x' y2' / Inspect
R U' R' D L' U L/ Red Layer
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U'/ CLL
(18 Moves)

Next: U2 R2 F R2 U R' U2 R U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> x' y2' / Inspect
> R U' R' D L' U L/ Red Layer
> U F R U' R' U' R U R' F U'/ CLL
> 
> ...



I think your second F should be prime.

X' R2 U' R2
U2 F R F' R U R' U R' U' R U' R'
U2

17

Next- U2 F2 R2 U' R2 U' F' U F' U2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 24, 2018)

Duncan: Thank you for noticing the mistake.

y' x' U' L' U L/ Layer
R2 U R' U' R2 U' y L' U2 L/ CLL (13 moves)

Next: F' U2 F' R U' R2 U F' U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 24, 2018)

Z2 X'
R' U' L2 X' F2 R U2 R U' R' F

10

Next-U R U2 R' F R2 F R' U


----------



## Lid (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next-U R U2 R' F R2 F R' U


y z' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' F R F'

next: U' F' R' F2 U' R U2 R F2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

Lid said:


> y z' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' F R F'
> 
> next: U' F' R' F2 U' R U2 R F2


y/ inspect 
U R U' R' L U' L' U L U' L' U (12 Moves)

Next: F2 U2 R2 F' R U' F R' U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> y/ inspect
> U R U' R' L U' L' U L U' L' U (12 Moves)
> 
> Next: F2 U2 R2 F' R U' F R' U2


How did you come up with this solution?

Z' Y'
U' R2 U' R2
U' F R F' R U R' U' R'
U2

14

NEXT- U2 R' U2 F R2 U2 R' F' U' F R


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> How did you come up with this solution?
> 
> Z' Y'
> U' R2 U' R2
> ...


R U' R' U L F' L' U' L U L' U' L U F (15 Moves)

Next: R U F U2 R2 F' U F R'



Duncan Bannon said:


> How did you come up with this solution?


My last solution was solved by seeing that the two yellow pieces just needed to me flipped, and during the last yellow layer piece I noticed that the last layer would just need a AUF. Which I had the scramble in a competition.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

Y' X'
F U' R2 U' R2 U' R
U' R2 U2 R U2' R2

13

Next- R' F U2 F U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 F'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Y' X'
> F U' R2 U' R2 U' R
> U' R2 U2 R U2' R2
> 
> ...


Z' U' R' U R L' U' L U' L' U L
U2 U' R U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' U (24 Moves) Not great on move count, but it flowed together nicely. 

Next: F U R' U2 F2 U' F2 R' U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 25, 2018)

Y X' Y
F2 R U' R2 U2
F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' U'

16
NEXT-R' F R U R' U' F R2 U' R U2


----------



## Neuro (Feb 25, 2018)

HD, 14

z' y U' R U2 R'//LOLS
U2 R2 U F2 D' R2 D R2 D R2//NLL

CLL+, 13

z2 R//TCLL Face
U2 R U R' U F R F' R U R2//TCLL
U//Solved

22 (42 variant), 13

z y2 U R2//Setup
U' R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R U'//BTR

NEXT: U F' U2 F' R' U R F2 U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 26, 2018)

Z' (may be Z)
U2 L' U L2
U R U' R' F' R U' R' F2 U' R U R'
U'

18

Next-U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R U


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next-U2 F' U2 F2 U' R F2 R U


EG, 12
x' y'
R//Face
U' R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F//EG-1

HD, 11
z' y'
R' U2 F R'//V+CO
U' L2 U' L2 U L2 U'//NLL

Next: U R' U' R2 U' F' U2 R U' F' R2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 6, 2018)

Y' X
B' R' U2 R U' R' - LAYER 6/6
U2 F R U R' U' F' U' - CLL 8/14

Next-R2 F U' R U F2 R' U' F'


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next-R2 F U' R U F2 R' U' F'



HD, 12
U2 F'//V+CO
U R U2 R' U R' F' R2 U R'//NLL

Next: R F' U2 R2 U R' U2 F R U' R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 6, 2018)

X
U2 R U' R2 U' R2 - Layer 6/7
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' -CLL 9/16

Why Is HD so low movecount! Can you get that solution in 15 sec?

Next-R F2 R' U2 F2 U R' F U


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Why Is HD so low movecount! Can you get that solution in 15 sec?
> 
> Next-R F2 R' U2 F2 U R' F U


HD, 10
z y
U2 R U R' F//V+CO
R2 F2 U' R2 U'//NLL

I think that a lot of these recent ones have been pretty lucky, but a high chance of a short first step and a high chance of a short second step help nicely. If I knew the algs and did/was relatively good at 2x2, I could do these in 15 seconds. 

Next: R' U R U R' F2 U' F R2 U2 R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 6, 2018)

X Y2
L' F' R U' R B2 R2 -Layer 7/7
F' R U R' U2 L' U2 L U 8/15

Next-U2 R U' F R' U2 F U R


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 6, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next-U2 R U' F R' U2 F U R


HD, 12, using bad slow alg
z'
R2 D' R//V+CO
F2 U R2 U2 B2 D' R2 D' R2//NLL

Next: R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' R2


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 7, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Next: R U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F' U' F' R2


HD, 12
U' R' U2 F R'//V+CO
U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U2//NLL

Next: R2 F U' F2 R U R U' R2 U' F


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 7, 2018)

X Y 
F' U' R'- Layer
Y' R U R' U R U R' F R' F' -CLL
13

NEXT- R U F D B R U (Just did random moves)


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> NEXT- R U F D B R U


HD, 11
F U2 R U R'//V+CO
L2 D L2 D' L2 U//NLL

Next: U' F' R F2 R' F2 R U F


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 7, 2018)

X2 
R F R U R’ - Layer 5/5
U’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ U2 - CLL 11/16


Next- R2 F U’ R’ U’ F’ U2 R2 F2 U’


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next- R2 F U’ R’ U’ F’ U2 R2 F2 U’


HD, 12
x2
L U' L2 U' L//V+CO
U2 R2 U' R2 F2 U' R2//NLL

Next: R' F U' R U' R U' F2 U' F U


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 7, 2018)

Sue Doenim said:


> Next: R' F U' R U' R U' F2 U' F U


HD, 16
x2 y'
R U' R U' R//V+CO
U' R U R' D R2 D' R U' R' U2//NLL

Next: U R U2 R' U' F R2 U' F U' F


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 7, 2018)

X2 Y'
U R B2 R2-LAYER 4/4
U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R -CLL 12/16
U2-1/17

Next-U F U F U2 R2 U' F U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 7, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> X2 Y'
> U R B2 R2-LAYER 4/4
> U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R -CLL 12/16
> U2-1/17
> ...


y' x' L' U L U' R'//First layer 5/5
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R' F'// CLL 9/14
U// AUF 1/15

Next: F' R2 U F' U2 F' R U2 R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

X'
U R U' R U R' -Layer 6/6
U' R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U- CLL 10/16

Next-U2 F' U' R U2 F' U R' F2 U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 14, 2018)

Z Y2
U2 R' U R2 - Layer 4/4
U2 R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R - CLL 12/16

R2 F U' F R2 U' F' R2 F U


----------



## FakeMMAP (Jun 15, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Z Y2
> U2 R' U R2 - Layer 4/4
> U2 R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R - CLL 12/16
> 
> R2 F U' F R2 U' F' R2 F U



y x'
U R' U R' U' R 6/6 // face
F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 11/17 //EG-1

next: R' U R U2 R' F R' F2 U


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jun 15, 2018)

FakeMMAP said:


> next: R' U R U2 R' F R' F2 U


y2
F U2 R U2 R//V+CO (5/5)
U' R' F R F' U R U2 R'//NLL (9/14)

Next: R U2 R2 F U' F2 U' R2 F' U R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 15, 2018)

x2 z
U R U R - Face 4/4
y' U R U' R' F' U' F2 R U' R' - EG-1 10/14

Next- R2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U R2 U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next- R2 U' R2 U' F U F2 U R2 U'


x' 
F2 D//EG-1 Layer [2/2]
(U) L' U L y' R U2 R U' R2 U2 [11/13]

Next: R2 F U' F2 U2 F' R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 15, 2018)

z y'
R' F' R U' R' - Layer 5/5
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R - CLL 8/12
U2 - AUF 1/13

Next: F2 R' F' R2 F R' U F2 U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry for this Semi useless double post, but my solution 2 posts up (#1906) could be done with a Teg2- Its a crazy alg set.
Solution would be:

y
R2 U' R' F2 R F' R2 U R' F TEG2- 10/10
U2 1/11


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 16, 2018)

Scramble: F2 R' F' R2 F R' U F2 U

F' R U' R // Yellow and White faces
F U' F R2 F' R F' // PBL

Next: R2 F2 U2 R' U F' U2 R2 F' U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 16, 2018)

X Y
F' R U' R2- Layer 4/4
U R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' - CLL 12/16

Next: R F' R U' R2 U R2 U' R


----------



## _zoux (Jun 22, 2018)

Ew, pretty boring puzzle but ok, sure.
F U2 x' R' F R2 F' // 6 // First Layer.
R U' L' U R' U' L U // 8 // CLL // 14 total.
Next: F R2 U' F' R2 F2 R' U2
x z' B U2 R2 R' U' R // 6 // First Layer.
U F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' // 13 // CLL // 29 lol
Next: F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2018)

x2 y
L U' F - Face 3/3
U R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' - EG-1 13/16

Next-R U' F' U2 F U R2 U R'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next-R U' F' U2 F U R2 U R'


U R2 U2 R' U R First Layer
U F (R U R' U')x2 F' OLL
U' (X R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 X') U PLL

Next: U' R F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2018)

z
L F U' F - Face 4/4
U' R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' - Eg-1 10/14
U2 - 1/15

Next- F' U2 F U2 R' F U2 F' U2


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 22, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> z
> L F U' F - Face 4/4
> U' R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' - Eg-1 10/14
> U2 - 1/15
> ...


x2 y' F U (R U R') // layer (yes i saw the 2 move layer)
(R U2 R2) F R F' R U2 R' U2 // CLL

So executed as F U R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2

Next: U' R2 F' R U' F2 R2 U R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 22, 2018)

X' Y
F' U' L' - Face 3/3
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U- EG-1 14/17 (Really fast EG-1)

Next-F R2 F' U' R' F U' F' U'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 24, 2018)

Z Y
F U R' - Face 3/3
U' Y R U R' U R U R2 F R2 U' R' U' - Eg1 13/16

Next-F2 U F' R2 F U' R2 F2 U'


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 24, 2018)

X' U2 R2 U' R2 First Layer
U (R U R' U R U2 R') OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' PLL
Next: F U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 24, 2018)

F' R2 U R' U2 F R U' F2​


----------



## _zoux (Jun 26, 2018)

tigermaxi said:


> X' U2 R2 U' R2 First Layer
> U (R U R' U R U2 R') OLL
> F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' PLL
> Next: F U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2


x' z x' // inspection
B2 U2 R' // L5C setup // 3
y L' U' L U L F L2 U L // L5C // 9 // 12 Total
next: F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R F U F2


----------



## RedTopCuber (Jun 26, 2018)

X' Z
L U2 L B' L B2 L' B'
If this where a real solve there would be more rotations


----------



## Neuro (Jul 14, 2018)

Super easy Ortega solution here, 7 moves and easily one looked

F2 U2 R2 F’ U2 F’ R

z y2
U’ R U2 R U2//Orientation (5)
B2 R2//Permutation (2)

Next: U2 F2 U’ R U’ R’ U R2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 14, 2018)

x2 z'
R U' R2 - Face 3/3
y' F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F U - EG-1 11/14

Next-U R' U R' F' U' F R2 U'


----------



## vovker (Jul 25, 2018)

*U R2 U R U' R U L U' R' U F2 (12)
*
next - R U2 R' F' U2 R2 U' F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 25, 2018)

X2 Z
R U' R y - 3/3 Face
F' R' F R2 U R' U' R U' - EG-1 9/12

Next: F' U F' R' F' U2 R2 F U'


----------



## vovker (Jul 25, 2018)

y' z'
U' R2 U' R2 | layer (4/4)
U' R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R' U | CLL (13/17)

next: U2 R F2 U' R2 U' F2 R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Aug 25, 2018)

x 
L U L' U' L U L' Face 7/7
U R' F R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' 11/18

Next - U R F U' F2 R F' R' U


----------



## ImPaulPCG (Sep 30, 2018)

z y' //Setup
R U R' y' U R U' R' y' U' (triple sexy) y2 U' R U' R' // First layer
y R' F R B' R' F' R B //OLL
U y2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' //PLL

Next: R' U2 R U' R U F' U2 R


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 7, 2018)

X Y'
R' U' R 3/14
U2 F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U 11/14

Next: F R2 U2 R' F' U2 R F U'


----------



## Glyr (Nov 18, 2018)

y2 z // inspection
F L' U2 L // white layer
R U R' U R U2 R' // cll
U // auf
Next: U' F' U' F2 U F2 U2 F' U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 19, 2018)

y'
U' R U R' - Layer 4/11
R U R' U R U2 R' - CLL 7/11

But it cancels to 
y'
U' R U2 R' U R U2 R' 8/8

Next: R' U' R2 U F2 R' F R' F2


----------



## Hazel (Nov 19, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> y'
> U' R U R' - Layer 4/11
> R U R' U R U2 R' - CLL 7/11
> 
> ...


The solve is shorter than the scramble wow 

x R2 U R U2 R U' R' // layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // CLL

next: R' U' F' U2 R U' R2 U' F U2 R


----------



## Glyr (Nov 19, 2018)

y x' // inspection
R2 y' L' U L' B2 L2 // layer
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL

Next: U F' U R' U F2 U' R U2


----------



## Neuro (Nov 26, 2018)

z' U2 R2 U' R'//V+CO
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2//PBL

NEXT: F2 R2 F R2 F' U F' U F2 U


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 9, 2019)

y2
R' U' R' - Face (3/3)
R' F R2 U' R' U L F' L' F U2 - EG-1 (11/14)

Next - U' R' U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2


----------



## Billabob (Feb 9, 2019)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next - U' R' U2 F2 U2 F U2 R2 U2



y' R U R2' U2 R //O
U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' //P

Next: 
R2 U2 F2 U2 F U F2 R' U


----------



## Angry_Mob (Feb 13, 2019)

x' y //inspection
L U L' //face
U F2 R U R' U2 R U R' U' F //EG-1

Next:
R2 U' F U' F2 U2 R F' R' U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 14, 2019)

x' y2
F R U' R - Face 4/4
U y R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' - Eg-1 12/16

Next - R' F' U2 F' U' F U2 R2 F'


----------



## Angry_Mob (Feb 14, 2019)

x2 y' // inspection
U2 R U' R2 // layer
U' R U R' U2 R U R' U R' F R F' // CLL

Next:
F' R2 U' R2 U' F' R2 F2 U2


----------



## goidlon (Mar 4, 2019)

IN SPECTION X2
fACE,L',U2,F',L,F,L',U',R,U2,R',U',R,U,R'
EG1 Y',R' F R F' U R U' R' F R U' R'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 4, 2019)

Scramble - F U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R' (truly terrible scramble, I like to see if anybody faster than me can find something good)

y2 F U L - Face 3/3
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U F R U' R' U -Eg-1 14/17

Next - F' R F' R2 U R' U2 F R2


----------



## goidlon (Mar 7, 2019)

scramble-f',r,f',r2,u,r',u2,f,r2 
face= face z yi ui r u ri
eg 1 ui y (U') R U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 u


----------



## NoProblemCuber SRB (Mar 9, 2019)

SCRAMBLE : U' F' R' U R' U' F R2 U' R2 U' 
SOLUTION : R' (R U R' U')x3 z2 L' U' L U L F' L2 U' L U' L' U L F U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 18, 2019)

SCRAMBLE: U' F' U2 F' U2 F R2 U R' 

z U' L U L' // FIRST LAYER
U R' U2 R F U' R' U' R U F' U2 // CLL


----------



## asacuber (Mar 19, 2019)

U F2 R U F2 U2 F' R' U2 

x' z x'
R F R' U2 R' F2 R' U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U'// face and Anti cll

next: 
R2 F2 R' U R2 F U2 F' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 19, 2019)

asacuber said:


> next:
> R2 F2 R' U R2 F U2 F' U2



z’
F U2 R U2 R’ U’ R2 U’ R2 U’

Next Scramble: U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 R


----------



## Angry_Mob (Apr 2, 2019)

Scramble: U2 F' R' F2 R2 U F' U2 R

z' y //inspecton
U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R' F R U' R' //cancel into EG-1
U' //AUF

Next: F2 U R' F' U2 R F' R2 F' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 2, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> Next: F2 U R' F' U2 R F' R2 F' U2



y’ x // 
U L U’ R2 U //
x U2 R’ U’ R F2 R’ U R’ //

Next: R2 F R’ F’ R U2 R U2


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 6, 2019)

Scramble: R2 F R’ F’ R U2 R U2
x' y2
U F' U' R' F R2 U' R' F2 U2 // 1LLS
Next: R U' R F U2 R' F2 U' R2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 7, 2019)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: R2 F R’ F’ R U2 R U2
> x' y2
> U F' U' R' F R2 U' R' F2 U2 // 1LLS
> Next: R U' R F U2 R' F2 U' R2


how many 1lls algs do you know?

z2 y
U' R2 U' R'//face
F R' U2 F2 R' F U2//EG1+AUF

F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F' U' //next scr


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 7, 2019)

asacuber said:


> how many 1lls algs do you know?


Like 30-40 right now.

Scramble: F' R2 F2 U' R' F2 U' F' U' 
z
R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // CLL cancel
next: R' F R' F2 R' U F2 R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2019)

Legomanz said:


> next: R' F R' F2 R' U F2 R U'



L2 U L’ // CO
U2 R2 U’ B2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U // PBL

Next: U' F' R F2 R U2 F' U2 F


----------



## EJCubed (Apr 7, 2019)

x y’ // Inspection
U R // 3/4 Face
U2 R U’ R’ // LOLS-
U2 R2 F2 U’ R2 U R2 U R2 // NLL
HD Method, 15 HTM

Next Scramble- F R2 F R' F2 R U' F2 R U2


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 7, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Next Scramble- F R2 F R' F2 R U' F2 R U2


x y
U R' U2 R // V+CO
y' U' R2 U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U // NLL

Next: U' R2 F U' R F' U R2 F' U'


----------



## EJCubed (Apr 7, 2019)

y’
R2 // V
y’ R U2 R’ U2 R’ // LOLS-
D’ U’ R2 U’ F2 R2 // NLL
HD Method, 12 HTM

Next: R U F' R F U' R F2 U


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 7, 2019)

z2 y

F' R U' R F2 R2 // Layer
y F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL

Next: U' R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2019)

@Sue Doenim I like how you show how HD is really done xD
(doing LOLS is inefficient)



teboecubes said:


> Next: U' R2 F2 R' F R' U2 F2 U'



y’
R2 U’ R U’ R U R2 // CO + Sep.
U2 R2 U’ R2 U2 y R2 U’ R2 // PBL

Guimond, 15 HTM, all R and U moves
The CO (sune case) is something to learn from.

Next: R' U2 F U F R U R2 F' U'


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 7, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U2 F U F R U R2 F' U'



x2 y 
U2 R U R U R F2 R2 // Layer
U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CLL

Next: R' U' F' U R U' F' U2 F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2019)

teboecubes said:


> Next: R' U' F' U R U' F' U2 F'



y’
R’ U R’ U R // CO+V
U y’ R2 U’ R2 U R2 U2 // NLL

(that’s how HD is really done hehe)

Next: F' R U' F R2 F' U' R U2


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 7, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F' R U' F R2 F' U' R U2



x
U2 R U F2 R2 // Layer
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CLL

Next: R U F' U2 F U' R' F2 R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 7, 2019)

teboecubes said:


> x
> U2 R U F2 R2 // Layer
> U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // CLL



Using R2 B2 R2 can be faster than R2 F2 R2, so I would do U2 R U B2 R2 for blue layer.
Have you heard of F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R for that CLL case? It’s fine if you like F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ more though 



teboecubes said:


> Next: R U F' U2 F U' R' F2 R' U



x y’
R2 U’ R2 // Face
F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ F’ // OLL
R’ F R’ F2 R U’ R U’ // PBL

Next: U' R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## teboecubes (Apr 8, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Using R2 B2 R2 can be faster than R2 F2 R2, so I would do U2 R U B2 R2 for blue layer.
> Have you heard of F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R for that CLL case? It’s fine if you like F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ more though


I haven't heard it, but it seems like it would either require a regrip, have a kind of awkward grip, and the one that i used is just the one that ive used for oll before using cll

edit:just now i found a regripless way of doing it



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R' U F2 U2 R2 F' R2 U'



x U' R' U R F2 R2 // Layer
U' L' U2 L U L' U' L U2 L F' L' F U2 // CLL

Next: F2 U' F R2 F R F U F


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2019)

teboecubes said:


> I haven't heard it, but it seems like it would either require a regrip, have a kind of awkward grip, and the one that i used is just the one that ive used for oll before using cll
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright!

y’ x’
R’ // Twisty Face
U R U’ R’ U R U’ R’ // TOLL
R U’ R F2 R’ U R’ // PBL

Next: F' R F' U2 R F U2 R' F2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2019)

@[U]Legomanz[/U]

Looked at your WCA and noticed you are #3 in the world for 2x2 average, that's insane, congrats!

x y2
R U R2 U R' - Layer
R' F R2 F' R U2 R' U' R2 - Cll
U2 - Auf

Next - F' U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R U2


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 8, 2019)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Looked at your WCA and noticed you are #3 in the world for 2x2 average, that's insane, congrats!


Thanks!
Scramble: F' U2 F2 U' R F' U2 R U2
y2
F U2 R' F R U' R2 F' R // EG-1 cancellation
Next: R2 F R F2 U' F' R2 F2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2019)

Legomanz said:


> Next: R2 F R F2 U' F' R2 F2 U


x2 y’

F2 R U’ R2 U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ U2

F U R' F R2 F R F' U2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 8, 2019)

R2 F' R2 U R' U R U' R2 F' R2 U R'//Face+EG1

U2 R' U R2 F2 R' F' R' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 8, 2019)

y’
R U2 R’ // CO+V
F2 R2 U R2 U’ R2 U’ // NLL

F U2 F' R' F R' U R F


----------



## Sue Doenim (Apr 9, 2019)

z y 
L' U' R U R' F' // V+CO
y R' F' R U R2 F2 R U R U' // NLL

Next: U' F' R2 F' R' F2 R U' R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 9, 2019)

z
F’ R2 U2 R’ // CO+V
U R U' R2 F R U' R U2 R' F2 // NLL

Next: R' F U' R' U' R2 U F R2


----------



## asacuber (Apr 10, 2019)

x' y'
(R U')*2
R U R' U R U' R2 F' R2 U R'

F U2 F' R2 U F R2 U' R'


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

Scramble: F U2 F' R2 U F R2 U' R'

x2
U' L' U L' // Side
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: U F U R2 F2 U2 R' U R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

iLarryTheOneLung said:


> Scramble: F U2 F' R2 U F R2 U' R'
> 
> x2
> U' L' U L' // Side
> ...



Next scramble anywhere?


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next scramble anywhere?


I just added it


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

Good habit of having bottom bar in front, good job


iLarryTheOneLung said:


> Next: U F U R2 F2 U2 R' U R U'



z2 y'
R U' R U' R // CO+V
U F2 U' F2 R2 U2 // NLL

Next:
R2 F' R2 U' F U R2 F2 U'


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

Scramble: R2 F' R2 U' F U R2 F2 U'

z y'
U2 F' // Side
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: F U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

lol you got the same OLL and PBL !


iLarryTheOneLung said:


> Next: F U R2 F2 U2 F' U' F U


z2 y
R’ U’ R U’ R’ // Both Faces
U2 R2 U’ B2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U // PBL

Next: R2 U' F U2 R' U F R' U2


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> lol you got the same OLL and PBL !


yeah that's weird!

Scramble: R2 U' F U2 R' U F R' U2

z2
F U2 F' U' F y2 // Side and orientation
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 L D' L F2 L' D L' // PBL

Next: R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

Here’s your same solution but slightly different-
z2 y’
R U2 R’ U’ R // Side
U R U R’ U R U2 R’ // OLL
R2 U R2 U’ R2 U R2 U’ R2 U’ // PBL
It’s nicer, right? 


iLarryTheOneLung said:


> Next: R2 F' R' F2 R2 F' U' R2 U


z’ y’
U’ R U’ R2 // Layer
U2 R U2 R’ U’ R U R’ U2 R’ F R F’ U2 // CLL

Next: F' R' U F2 R' F R F2 U'


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 21, 2019)

Scramble: F' R' U F2 R' F R F2 U' 

x2 y
F2 U F' U' F U F' // Side
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: U' F U R2 F2 U' F R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 21, 2019)

iLarryTheOneLung said:


> Next: U' F U R2 F2 U' F R U'


y z’
L’ U L U’ F’ L2 U L2 F’ L’ U

Next: F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U F2 U'


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 22, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U F2 U'



z' y2
L2 U L' U' L U L' // Side
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

Next: F2 U2 R U' R U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## teboecubes (May 17, 2019)

x y'
R' U R' U R2 U' F2 R2 // Layer
U' R' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R // CLL

Next: R U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U F2 U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 19, 2019)

Scramble: R U2 R' F2 R' U' R' U F2 U'

x'
U R' U // Guimond Face
R U R' F2 R F' R U2 // PLL

Next: U2 F' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R U'


----------



## EJCubed (Jun 19, 2019)

x’
U’ R2 U’ R2 // Face
F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // CLL
17 HTM with CLL

Next- U2 R' U2 F' R F2 R F U'


----------



## jronge94 (Jun 19, 2019)

x // inspection 
U' R2 U y' R' U' R' F2 R2 // layer
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U // CLL

next: U' R2 F U' F2 R' U R' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 19, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> x’
> U’ R2 U’ R2 // Face
> F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 // CLL
> 17 HTM with CLL
> ...


Oooh, I’d recommend R U' R U' R' U L' U' L for that CLL case 

(y' x')
U R U' y R U F R' F2 R U' R
Guimond method 11 moves



jronge94 said:


> next: U' R2 F U' F2 R' U R' U2



(z y)
U' F // Twisty Layer
U2 R' F R2 U' R' U' R' F R F U // TCLL

Next: U F' U2 F R' U R2 U2 F'


----------



## EJCubed (Jun 19, 2019)

That is quite nice, I might use that now
z
R’ U2 R U R’ // Face
U2 R U R' U R U R2 F R2 U' R' U’ // EG-1
17 HTM with EG-1

Next- U' F' U2 R U' F' U' F U'


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 19, 2019)

z’
U2 R U’ R’ U’ L U’ L’
U R2 U’ R2 U2 F2 U’ R2

Next: U F’ U’ R U’ F’ U’


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 19, 2019)

z x2
R U2 F - Layer
R U R' U R U2 R' U' - CLL


Next- R2 U F' U R2 F' R2 F R U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 20, 2019)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next- R2 U F' U R2 F' R2 F R U2


R' U R' U R
U2 y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' F2

Next: R F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 20, 2019)

Scramble: R F2 R' F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' U'

z2
F R U' R // Green face
F' R U' R' F2 // OLL
D R' F2 R D' R U // PLL

Next: R U2 R U R2 F' R2 F R' U'


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 27, 2019)

Scramble: R U2 R U R2 F' R2 F R' U'

y'
F L U2 L' U L // White face
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL+AUF

Next scramble: U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R'


----------



## Billabob (Jun 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> U' F R2 U2 F2 R' F2 U2 R'



y z F' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U //just solve it

Next: R U2 F R' F2 R' U R U2


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 27, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: R U2 F R' F2 R' U R U2


z' U L //First face
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
U y2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

Next: F2 R2 U' F R U' F R2 F U


----------



## ExultantCarn (Jun 27, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> Next: F2 R2 U' F R U' F R2 F U



z y2 U R' U' R//First Face
U R' F R2 U' R' U y' R U R' U2//EG-1 + AUF

Next: U' R2 U F R U' F' R' U'


----------



## Ash Black (Jun 27, 2019)

F' R2 U' R'//First layer
U F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL

Next: F R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F'


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 28, 2019)

Milo Black said:


> F' R2 U' R'//First layer
> U F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL
> 
> Next: F R2 F2 U' R' F2 U2 R' F'


x' y' U L' U' L //first face
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2// Anti-CLL.

Next: F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jun 29, 2019)

Scramble: F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U' 

z2 y'
U R U2 R U F2 // Guimond solve

Next: R' U2 R' F' U R U F2 U'


----------



## Legomanz (Jun 30, 2019)

Scramble: R' U2 R' F' U R U F2 U'

x2
U R' U R' U' R // Layer
U // AUF
Next: U F' R F2 R' F' U F' U'


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble: F2 U F2 U2 R F2 U2 R' U'
> 
> z2 y'
> U R U2 R U F2 // Guimond solve


That efficincy. WOW!!


----------



## Wish Lin (Jun 30, 2019)

Legomanz said:


> Next: U F' R F2 R' F' U F' U'


x' L F2// Anti CLL face
U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F R2 B2 //CLL + cancellation

Next: U' R U' R' U F' U' R U


----------



## Legomanz (Jun 30, 2019)

Scramble: U' R U' R' U F' U' R U


y2
R' F R U2 R' F R' F R U R' F R U' // CLL cancel

Next: U R' F' U R' U R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 1, 2019)

Legomanz said:


> U R' F' U R' U R2 U R2 U'


x' y' L U' L2 U' L2 // FL
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' U2 //CLL

Next: R2 F' R' F2 R' U R' F2 R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 1, 2019)

Scramble: R2 F' R' F2 R' U R' F2 R

x y2
L' U2 // Guimond Setup
R U' R U2 R // Solve Faces
U F2 // PBL

Next: R' F U F R' U R2 U R'


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 1, 2019)

Scramble: R' F U F R' U R2 U R'
x2 y'
F U R' U' R2 // Face
U R U R2 F' R2 U R' // EG-1
Next: R U R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 1, 2019)

Legomanz said:


> Next: R U R2 F' R2 F2 U' R2 U'



x R' F2 U F2 // FL
U L' U' L U' L U2 L' U2 // CLL+AUF

Next: U2 R F R' F2 R' U' F2 U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 1, 2019)

> x R' F2 U F2 // FL
> U L' U' L U' L U2 L' U2 // CLL+AUF


I can't get this solve to work

Scramble: U2 R F R' F2 R' U' F2 U'

x y2
F U2 // Setup OLL
R2 U' R' F2 R' U R' // PBL Cancel
U2 // AUF

Next: F' R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U


----------



## Billabob (Jul 1, 2019)

Drydareelin said:


> F' R2 U' F2 U' F U' R U



z' x' U R' U R //O
U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 //P

R2 F2 U2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 1, 2019)

Billabob said:


> R2 F2 U2 R' U R' U2 F2 R' U'


(z2)
R' U R' U2 R
y R U2 F' R U2' R' U' F2 R3 U' 

R' U R2 F R U2 R U' R' U'


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 2, 2019)

Drydareelin said:


> I can't get this solve to work


It did work.


----------



## Wish Lin (Jul 2, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> y R U2 F' R U2' R' U' F2 R3 U'


R3?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 2, 2019)

Wish Lin said:


> R3?


Yep. It’s faster to do R3 than to do a big regrip for R'.


----------



## Krerey (Jul 2, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R' U R2 F R U2 R U' R' U'


z’
Layer: R’ U’ R2
CLL: U’ x R U’ R U’ R’ U L’ U’ L

Next: U' F' R2 U R' U2 R2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 8, 2019)

Scramble: U' F' R2 U R' U2 R2

z' y
R U R2 U R U' F2 // Solve opposite faces
R' U R' F2 R F' R U / PBL

Next: F2 R F R U' R F U2 R'


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 8, 2019)

Scramble: F2 R F R U' R F U2 R'

z
R2 F R2 U2 R' // Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // CLL

Next: R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R U2 R' U'


----------



## Angry_Mob (Jul 8, 2019)

Scramble: R2 F' R2 F R2 U' R U2 R' U'

x y2
U' R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' U2 //EG-1

Next: U2 F' R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R' 

@Legomanz gj for winning in Sydney, I hope you win worlds


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 8, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> @Legomanz gj for winning in Sydney, I hope you win worlds


Thanks! 
Scramble: U2 F' R' U2 F R' F2 U2 R'
x
F R // Face
F' U R U' R' U F R U R' U // EG-1

Next: R' U' R2 U F2 R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Myko (Jul 8, 2019)

Scramble: R' U' R2 U F2 R' F' R2 U' 
y x'
L' U' L // face
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 // AUF

Next: F' R F' R' U F' R2 U R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 8, 2019)

Scramble: F' R F' R' U F' R2 U R U'

U F U2 R U2 // Opposite faces
R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: R U' F2 R F' U R U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 8, 2019)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: R U' F2 R F' U R U' R'


U' R F' U R' // CO+V
U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 // NLL
(12)

Next: U' F R U' R F R2 U' R'


----------



## Krerey (Jul 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' F R U' R F R2 U' R'



x z'
R U R // Face
U' R' F R F' R' F R U R U2 R' // EG-1

Next: F' U F2 R2 U' F R2 U' F2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jul 11, 2019)

x'
F R2 U R B2 R2 
U' R' F R F' R U R' U2

NEXT: R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U


----------



## Zeke Mackay (Jul 11, 2019)

TipsterTrickster said:


> R' F2 R' U2 F R2 U2 R' U



z y //inspection
F' U' F //LOLS
R2 U' R2 U //NLL
7 ETM
lol solution

Next: U' R' U R' U F' R F' R


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 16, 2019)

Scramble: U' R' U R' U F' R F' R

x'
U R2 F' R U' R' F2 R' // Opposite faces
U R2 F2 U2 // Solve

Next: R2 U2 F2 R U' F R' F U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jul 22, 2019)

Scramble: R2 U2 F2 R U' F R' F U2

x U R2 U // Face
R U' R U F R F' U2 // OLL cancel / PBL skip

Next: R' U R' F2 R U' F2 R F


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 13, 2019)

Since no one else seems to be around,

Scramble: R' U R' F2 R U' F2 R F

z' F L' // Face
U2 R U' F2 R U2 R U' F U // EG-1

Next: U F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R U'


----------



## Wish Lin (Aug 13, 2019)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: U F' R2 U2 F' U' F2 R U'


Here we go:
x y2 U2 R U2 R' // Face + OLL cancellation
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: F U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 15, 2019)

Scramble: F U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U' R'

z'
U' R2 U' R' // Set up opposite faces
F U R' U2 R U' F // Solve

Next: R2 F' R U F' R2 F' R' F2 U2


----------



## mista (Aug 15, 2019)

Scramble: R2 F' R U F' R2 F' R' F2 U2

x'
F' R' // pseudo FL
U R2 U R U2 R' F R2 F' R // CLL
U2 F' // AUF
(14)

next: U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 15, 2019)

Drydareelin said:


> Scramble: F U2 R F2 R U2 F2 U' R'
> 
> z'
> U' R2 U' R' // Set up opposite faces
> ...


I love your super short orient-first solutions!

(z x')
R F' R2 U R' // Set up opposite faces
U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // Solve
(copied you haha)

-

Edit: mista posted just as I was, I'll do his scramble as well


mista said:


> next: U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' R'


(z' y2)
U R' U2 R // CO
U2 R2 U' R2 // Stuff
y R2 U R2 // Solve
(11)

Next: F' R F' U2 F U F2 U' R' U'


----------



## mista (Aug 15, 2019)

Scramble: U2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R' U' R'

z2 y
F R F' // FL with twisted corner
y' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' // TCLL-
(12)

next: R' U F' R' F2 R F2 U R'


----------



## mista (Aug 16, 2019)

Scramble: F' R F' U2 F U F2 U' R' U'

R U to 3C
Solution:
[D B' D',F2] R U 
(10)

next: R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U' F U2


----------



## mista (Aug 16, 2019)

Scramble: R2 U F2 R' U' F2 U' F U2 

x y
F L' // pseudo FL
F2 R U R2 F R2 U' R' F2 // CLL
U F // AUF
(13)

next: U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R' F2 U'


----------



## mista (Aug 16, 2019)

Scramble: U2 R U2 F U2 F2 R' F2 U' 

x z
R2 U' F2 U2 // FL
R U R' U' F' U2 // CLL
(10)

next: R U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U'


----------



## mista (Aug 16, 2019)

Scramble: R U2 F2 U2 F' R' U2 F' U' 

z' y2
U' * R2 U' F U2 to 3C
*=[D,R' U R]
Solution:
z' y
R' U R D' R' U' R' U' F U2
(10)

next: U' R2 F R' U2 R' F' U' F U'


----------



## mista (Aug 16, 2019)

Scramble: U' R2 F R' U2 R' F' U' F U'

F R // FL
U2 R D L2 U L U' L2 U' // CLL
(11)

next: U2 F U F' U' R' F R2 F2 U'


----------



## mista (Aug 16, 2019)

Scramble: U2 F U F' U' R' F R2 F2 U'

x2
R F' R' F' // FL
R2 F U' F R F2 R' U2 // CLL
(12)

next: R F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2


----------



## mista (Aug 17, 2019)

Scramble: R F R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 

R F2 R U2 R // FL
U' R F' U' R2 U R // CLL
(12)

next: F' R U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R U'


----------



## Iwannaganx (Aug 18, 2019)

F' R U' R' F2 U2 R' U2 R U'. Scrambled with green on front, white on top.
Solving yellow with bar at back: F D L D' L' D2 F D' F'
z2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U2
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 U'
Next: R F R' U' F2 R U' R2


----------



## Electrical (Aug 18, 2019)

Scramble: R F R' U' F2 R U' R2

z // Inspection
U2 L U' R2 F L F' // First layer
L' // AUF

I got a last layer skip!!

Next: R F R' U2 F2 R' U R U


----------



## mista (Aug 18, 2019)

Scramble: R F R' U2 F2 R' U R U

x
F' // Face
U' F' L U2 F2 R U' F' // EG-1
(9)

Next: F' R2 U2 F2 R' U R' F2 U R'


----------



## mista (Aug 18, 2019)

Scramble: F' R2 U2 F2 R' U R' F2 U R'

x z' y'
F2 R F' U2 R U' R' U' F // pseudo FL+CLL
U F2 // AUF
(11)

Next: F R F2 U2 R F' R' U2


----------



## teboecubes (Aug 18, 2019)

x
U2 R' U R' U' R // Layer
R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U // AUF

Next: F2 R F2 R U2 R U' R U2


----------



## mista (Aug 18, 2019)

Scramble: F2 R F2 R U2 R U' R U2 

U2 R' U' // 3 bars
R F2 R U2 R // Solve
(8)

Next: F2 R U F2 U F2 R U R2 U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 9, 2019)

Scramble: F2 R U F2 U F2 R U R2 U2

z' y2
U R' U2 R B2 // Setup layer
R U' F' U F R U2 // CLL cancel

Next: U' R U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'


----------



## mista (Sep 9, 2019)

Scramble: U' R U2 F2 R' F' U' R' U'

F' U R' U2 F U'// Solve (6)

Next: F2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 F U'


----------



## mista (Sep 9, 2019)

Scramble: F2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 F U'

U2 F' z // ps FL (2)
D B' D' B U' F R2 F2 // CLL (8/10)

Next: R U F' U2 R F R F2 U'


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 9, 2019)

x y' //inspection
U R2 U R' U' R U R F2 R2 //layer (this is a horrible layer do not do this)
U' R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R U R' U'//cll

Next: R2 F U2 F' R U R' F2


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 9, 2019)

z2 y
R y' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F R2 F2 U2 // anti-cll

next: 
F' U' R2 U' F R2 F' R2 U2


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 9, 2019)

x' z2 y
R2 B2 U2 x' U L' U L U' L' U L
double sune U'

next:
U F2 R' U2 R U R2 U F


----------



## jo1215 (Sep 9, 2019)

z' y'
U' R U R' U2 R' F R F R2 B2 U2 // anti-cll w/ 7 moves canceled

next:
R' U R U F2 U2 F' R2 U2


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 9, 2019)

X
L' U2 L (layer)
U R U R' U' R' F R F' (OLL)
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 (PBL)
U' (AUF)
Next: R U' R2 U' F2 R U F'


----------



## SM cubing (Sep 10, 2019)

z // Inspection
R U’ R2 // Face
U R’ U R U2 R2 F R F’ R’ F2 R2 // EG2

next: U F’ R U’ R2 F U2 F R2


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 11, 2019)

Scramble: U F’ R U’ R2 F U2 F R2

x' y'
R' U' B // Face
R' U R' F U' R U R2 // EG-2

Next: F' R F U R' F2 R U2 R'


----------



## Iwannaganx (Sep 11, 2019)

X'
L U' L' U L
U F R U R' U' F'
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'

F R U R2 U' R' F R2 U' R' U


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 12, 2019)

Iwannaganx said:


> X'
> L U' L' U L
> U F R U R' U' F'
> D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
> ...


x2 R' U' R U R' U'
F R U R' U F'
x2 R U' R F2 R' U R'
U

Next scramble U' R2 U R2 F' R U' F U'


----------



## alexiscubing (Sep 12, 2019)

Scramble :U' R2 U R2 F' R U' F U' 
L U' L2 B L' B'F (U L U' L')2 x2 B' U B' U2 B L' B


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 12, 2019)

alexiscubing said:


> Scramble :U' R2 U R2 F' R U' F U'
> L U' L2 B L' B'F (U L U' L')2 x2 B' U B' U2 B L' B


Next scramble?


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 16, 2019)

Scramble: U R2 U' R U2 F R' U R2

x y
U R U' R2 U' // PBL Setup
F2 R U R' F2 R F' R U2 // PBL

Next: R U F' R U F U' R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 23, 2019)

Scramble: R U F' R U F U' R U'

x' z2
L2 D' L' D' // Opposite faces
U2 R2 U' R2 U // Cancel into PBL

Edit: you could also do​x y​F2 D' F' // OF​U L2 U' L2 U // PBL​
Next: U2 F' U R' F' U2 R2 U2 R'


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Sep 23, 2019)

Scramble: U2 F’ U R’ F’ U2 R2 U2 R’

z’ x’ 

R U2 R // first face
U2 F (R U R’ U’ *2) F’ // OLL
R2 F2 R2 U // PBL

Next scramble: R U R2 F R2 F’ U


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 30, 2019)

Scramble: R U R2 F R2 F’ U 

x2 y' U R'
F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U // PLL Skip

Next: R U' R' U2 F R2 F R' U2


----------



## EJCubed (Oct 1, 2019)

x
L F2 L’ F // Face
U R' U2 R2 U' R' F2 R2 F' // EG-2
13 HTM 
Next: F' R2 U' R' F' U' F U' R2 U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Nov 14, 2019)

Scramble: F' R2 U' R' F' U' F U' R2 U'

z' 
F' U' F U' L' // Setup
F' L F2 L' U L F2 L2 // CLL

Next: U R U2 R U2 F' R2 F R' U'


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 14, 2019)

x’
U’ L’ U’ L’ // Face
R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' // EG-1
15 HTM
Next: U' F' U2 F' R' F2 U R F2


----------



## Jupilogy (Nov 14, 2019)

U2 F L2 U x' // layer
L U R U2 R2 F R F' R U' // CLL (cancelled L2 R into x' L)

14htm

Next: U2 R F' U2 R' F U' F' U'


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Nov 14, 2019)

Jupiterian said:


> Next: U2 R F' U2 R' F U' F' U'



L2 U L' F U F' U' L' y2 R U R U' R F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U

23 moves ok

Next: F' R U2 F2 R U' F2 U2 R


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 14, 2019)

x' z'
U' R2
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2

Next:
F' U2 R U' F R U' R2 U' F'


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 14, 2019)

x y2 
R’ U R’ // Layer
U’ R’ U’ F2 U’ R U R’ U F2 R // CLL
14 HTM
Next: U F U' F2 U' R2 U' R2 F'


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Nov 15, 2019)

x z'
F U R' U' (R) // Face
(R) U R' U R U' R2' F' R2 U R' // EG1
Moves in parentheses cancel

Next: F2 U' R2 F R' U R' F R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 15, 2019)

(z' y)
U' R U' R' // Orient
U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' // Permute

Next: U R F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Nov 15, 2019)

Scramble: U R F' U' R2 F2 U' F' U

y2 z
_R'_ F' R' F R' // Layer setup
U' R' U L' U' R // Cancel into PBL

Next: F2 R F R2 F2 R' U' F U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 16, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but your solution doesn't solve it. It gets you to PBL, but more importantly, there is a 2 corner - 2 corner cycle which means somewhere in your solution you probably did a half turn when you shouldn't of, which the most likely form of that is not putting a ' symbol on one of your turns (so it's off by 180 degrees). This is just speculation based on my knowledge of single turns, so I could totally be wrong, but I hope this still helped you!

R2 F' // Four Corners
R' F R' F U // All CO's
R2 F2 // Finish
[Optimal]

Next: R U2 R' F' R F2 U2 R' U'


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 16, 2019)

x y’
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U’ R’ F2 R2 U2 // Face Cancelled into EG2
12 HTM
Next- F2 U' F' R U2 R U F U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 16, 2019)

(y' x')
F2 U' R2 U' R // Solved

FIVE MOVES wtf

Next: F2 R2 U' R F2 R U' R2 U'


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 16, 2019)

wtf 5 moves
z’ y
U2 R2 U’ R U’ R U’ R’ U2 R // Layer Cancelled into CLL
10 HTM
Next- R U R F' R2 F' R2 F R F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 16, 2019)

I really like how that solution feels! I looked at your scramble a bit and found (z' y) R2 U R' U R' U R2 (7 HTM) as a shorter version of yours. Although your solution flows a lot better than mine, so GJ!

(y') U' // CO
R' U2 R U2 // Setup
R' U2 R' F2 R // Finish
10 moves

Next: U' F' R U' F R U' F R2


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 16, 2019)

Thanks, nice solutions yourself! (I honestly like your 7 mover a lot more than the 10 moves I found)
z’
R U R2 U’ R2 // Layer
U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R // CLL
13 HTM, super fingertricky =D
Next- F2 U2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 16, 2019)

On your scramble: (z') U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R - Only 10 moves and perhaps just as fingertricky 

Next- F2 U2 F R2 U' R F2 R2 U
(x y)
U R' U R // CO
U' R2 U' R2 // Setup
U y R2 U R2 U2 // Finish

Next: F2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 U F' R


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 16, 2019)

Nice, I never find solutions like that.
z2
F R2 U R U F2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 // Face cancelled into EG-1
11 HTM
Next- U' F R F R' U F2 R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 17, 2019)

(y)
U' F2 R2 // Psuedo Layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL
U' R2 U' // Fix + Finish

Next: F' R2 F' U F2 R' F2 U' F2


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 17, 2019)

z2 y
U L’ U’ L U R2 U’ R2 // Face
U R2 U R’ U’ F R F’ R U’ F2 R2 U2 // EG-1
Long but whatever
Next- F' R F' U2 R2 F U2 R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 17, 2019)

U2 R2 U L' U L
z R2 U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 D2 

Next: R' U F' U2 F2 R F' U' F2


----------



## Drydareelin (Nov 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but your solution doesn't solve it. It gets you to PBL, but more importantly, there is a 2 corner - 2 corner cycle which means somewhere in your solution you probably did a half turn when you shouldn't of, which the most likely form of that is not putting a ' symbol on one of your turns (so it's off by 180 degrees). This is just speculation based on my knowledge of single turns, so I could totally be wrong, but I hope this still helped you!



You are absolutely right, I forgot to add the prime onto my first right turn. Fixed the solution and itallicised the corrected turn!


----------



## ProStar (Nov 24, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U F' U2 F2 R F' U' F2



z D' B D' B D2 y' L D L' // 1st Layer

z2 U F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // Horrible OLL(From 3x3)

R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 // PLL

U2 // AUF

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next: R U R' U2 R' F U' F R'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 15, 2019)

I know I was the last to reply, but I'm reviving this thread.



DarkSavage said:


> Next: R U R' U2 R' F U' F R'



y' z' // Inspection

F2 R' U R U R' // 1st Layer

(U2) F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CLL

Next: F2 R U' R U' R2 U' F' R'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 28, 2019)

Bump again :/



DarkSavage said:


> Next: F2 R U' R U' R2 U' F' R'



x y2 // Inspection

R' U' R L' U' L // 1st Layer

U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' R' F' R F // EG

Next: R U F2 U2 F' R2 F U' F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 28, 2019)

ProStar said:


> Next: R U F2 U2 F' R2 F U' F'


*Inspection:* z2 y
*1st Layer:* L U2 L' U L
*OLL:* U' R U R' U R U2 R'
*PBL:* U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
*Next Scramble:* U' R' F' R2 U2 F R' U F'


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 28, 2019)

x y'
R U' R' - Face
R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R F - EG-1
U - AUF

Cancels into 

x y'
R U2 R' U R U' R2 F' R F U 

Next: R' F' U F' U' R' F' R U'


----------



## ProStar (Dec 29, 2019)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next: R' F' U F' U' R' F' R U'



z x y' // Inspection

F2 U L U2 L' U' L // 1st Layer

U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 30, 2019)

ProStar said:


> z x y' // Inspection
> F2 U L U2 L' U' L // 1st Layer
> U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL


You didn't include the next scramble. No worries!

Scramble: F2 U' F2 U F' U2 F U' F'

x y2
U2 F' - Face
R' U R2 U' R2 U' F R2 U' R' - EG-1


Next: F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' F R' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next: F2 R' U2 R2 F' U' F R' U'


*Inspection:* z2
*1st Layer:* R U' R' y' U2 L' U L
*OLL:* Skip
*PBL:* U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2
*Next Scramble:* R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' F R


----------



## ProStar (Dec 30, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' F R



L F' U' R U R' // 1st Layer

(U') R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' // CLL

U // AUF

Next: F2 R F U' R U R F' R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 30, 2019)

ProStar said:


> \Next: F2 R F U' R U R F' R2


*Inspection:* z' y
*1st Layer:* L F' L' F
*OLL:* F R U R' U' F'
*PBL:* U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
*Next Scramble:* R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R U2 R2


----------



## mista (Dec 31, 2019)

*Scramble:* R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' R U2 R2

U R U' R' // pseudo FL (4/4)
F' U F2 R' F2 U F' // EG-1 + cancelation (7/11)

*Next:* R U' F' U2 F2 U' R2 U' F' U2


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 31, 2019)

x2 z 
R U R' U' R - Face
y' R' F R2 U' R2 U' F U R - EG-1

Next- R' F2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' F' U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Next- R' F2 R2 F' R' F R2 U' F' U2


*Inspection:* z x'
*1st Layer:* L' U' y R' F
*OLL:* x' U F' L F R' F' L' F R
*PBL:* U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'
*Next Scramble:* R' U' F' U F2 R' F' R2 F


----------



## mista (Jan 2, 2020)

*Scramble:* R' U' F' U F2 R' F' R2 F

R2 F2 U F2 U' R U2 R' U' F2 // CLL cancel
(10)

*Next: *F U2 F' R F U' R U' R2 U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 2, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *F U2 F' R F U' R U' R2 U2


*Inspection:* x2
*1st Layer:* R' U' R'
*OLL:* U' L F R' F' L' F R F'
*PBL:* y2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2
*Next Scramble:* R' F' U F R F2 U' R U'


----------



## EJCubed (Jan 3, 2020)

A better OLL for that case is R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’, just so you know

z’ x2
U2 R2 U’ R // Face
U2 F U' R U2 R' F' R U R' F' U’ // EG-1
16 HTM

Next: R F2 U2 R' U' R2 U F' R' U'


----------



## mista (Jan 4, 2020)

*Scramble: *R F2 U2 R' U' R2 U F' R' U'

F2 R' // FL (2/2)
x2 U2 x U' R2 U' R2 U' F' // Set-up (7/9)
R2 U2 F2 // Finish (3/12)

*Next: *F' U2 R' U' F' R U F' R' U

*Scramble: *F' U2 R' U' F' R U F' R' U

R F D F' R2 F D R2 U' R F // EG-1 cancel (11/11)

*Next: *R F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 4, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> A better OLL for that case is R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’, just so you know


Yeah, I guess I've just gotten used to doing the 3x3 alg for that case.


mista said:


> *Next: *R F' R' U2 F2 R' U' F2 R U'


*Inspection:* x' y
*1st Layer:* F' L' U L
*OLL:* U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
*PBL:* y U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 U'
*Next Scramble: *U' F' R' F U F2 R2 U' R'


----------



## mista (Jan 5, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble: *U' F' R' F U F2 R2 U' R'



F U R2 F R2 // Face (5/5)
U' R' U' R F R // CLL (6/11)

*Next: *R' U R U F2 R F2 U2 F2


----------



## mista (Jan 5, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *R' U R U F2 R F2 U2 F2



 R F2 U R' U' R // CLL cancel (6/6)

*Next: *U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 7, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *U2 R' U' F2 U' F2 U' R2 F2


*Inspection:* z' y
*1st Layer:* U2 R
*OLL:* U2 F R U R' U' F R U R' U' F'
*PBL:* x2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2
*Next Scramble: *U' F' U2 R U' F U2 F U'


----------



## mista (Jan 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble: *U' F' U2 R U' F U2 F U'



x y 
F2 // Set-up (1/1)
U' R' U' R U2 R' F2 R' F R2 // TCLL+ (10/11)

*Next: *U' R U' R2 U F2 R F R2 U'


----------



## Parity Nightmare (Jan 11, 2020)

*Next: *U' R U' R2 U F2 R F R2 U'

x' y z' //Inspection
U2 R U' R' //Face
R U2 R' U' R U' R' //OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' //PBL

Next: F' U' F2 U F R' U F' R


----------



## ProStar (Jan 11, 2020)

Parity Nightmare said:


> Next: F' U' F2 U F R' U F' R



z' y // Inspection

U R U' R // 1st Face

y2 R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL

19 Moves HTM

NEXT: R2 U' F' U R2 F' R U2 R


----------



## Shaun Mack (Jan 12, 2020)

R2 U' F' U R2 F' R U2 R

y // Inspection
L U’ F U’ F2 R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ U’// Layer Cancelled into CLL
13 HTM

R’ F2 R F’ R F2 U’ R U’ F2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 12, 2020)

Shaun Mack said:


> R’ F2 R F’ R F2 U’ R U’ F2



U' R2 F R2 F // Opp. Sides (5)
U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 // PBL (8/13)

Next: F U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F U2 F' R' U2 F' R2 F' U' R2


*Inspection:* z2
*1st Layer:* U L U2 y L F' L' F
*OLL:* U R' U' R U' R' U2 R
*PBL:* U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2
*Next Scramble:* R F2 R' F' U R' U' F U2


----------



## ProStar (Jan 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* R F2 R' F' U R' U' F U2



Time for a BLD solve!

Memo: M I V L B T P - "MIke was skiing in VaLe when he got BiT by a Puppy"

F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' // M

F R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F' // I

(R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) // V

F2 R' (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R F2 // L

R2 (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R2 // B

R (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) R' // T

R F (R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R) F' R' // P

NEXT: R2 U F' R' F U2 F U R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 U F' R' F U2 F U R2


*Inspection:* None
*1st Layer:* L' U L
*OLL:* F (R U R' U')3 (cancel into PBL)
*PBL:* R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
*Next Scramble:* U' F U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 10, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* U' F U2 R2 F R' U2 R2 F'


*Inspection:* z' y
*1st Layer:* R U2 y L' U L
*OLL:* U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U
*PBL:* Skip
*Next Scramble:* U' R2 F' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R'


----------



## mista (Feb 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* U' R2 F' U2 F2 R F2 U2 R'



R F2 R F' R2 U // Solved (6)

*Explanation:*
I was looking for something with U premove. There I see easy orange with CLL skip, so I write and add U move at the end.

*Next:* R U' F U2 R2 F' R U F2


----------



## mista (Feb 12, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R U' F U2 R2 F' R U F2



R U // Face (2/2)
R' U F2 R' U2 F U R' // EG-1 (8/10)

*Next:* R' U2 F' U' R F2 R F2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Feb 12, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R' U2 F' U' R F2 R F2 U



R2 (F R U R') // CO (5/5)
(F U2 F') // Finish (3/8)

Final Solution: R2 F U2 F' R U' R' F' (8)

Next: F2 U' R' F R2 F' R2 U R'


----------



## ProStar (Feb 12, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 (F R U R') // CO (5/5)
> (F U2 F') // Finish (3/8)
> 
> Final Solution: R2 F U2 F' R U' R' F' (8)
> ...



I'm disappointed in you. I've seen you do an 8 move on 3x3, I was expecting at most -2.73957 moves.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 12, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: F2 U' R' F R2 F' R2 U R'


*Inspection:* x2 y
*1st Layer:* U' L
*OLL:* U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
*PBL:* x2 U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'
*Next Scramble:* U' R F U' F2 R' U F2 R'


----------



## rouxisbetterthancfop (Feb 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* U' R F U' F2 R' U F2 R'


R' U2 L y2 R U R'//Orange side
U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F'//CLL
U //AUF


----------



## mista (Feb 13, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R' U2 F' U' R F2 R F2 U



R F R // Bars (3/3)
U2 B' D2 B U' F' R2 F' // CLL cancel (8/11)
*
Next: *R U2 F U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F2


----------



## mista (Mar 18, 2020)

mista said:


> R U2 F U' R2 U R2 F' R2 F2



F2 R' F' // Face (3/3)
U' F U F' U R F R2 F2 // Anti-CLL (9/12)

*Next: *R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 F' R'


----------



## mista (Mar 18, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *R2 U2 F U2 R' F2 R2 F' R'



F // Bars (1/1)
U2 F U2 F' R F' R' F // 2C swap cancel (8/9)
U // AUF (1/10)

*Next: *R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *R F' R2 F' U2 F' R' U F'


*Inspection:* N/A
*1st Layer:* F U R2 U' R' (cancel into OLL)
*OLL:* U R' U R U2 R'
*PBL:* R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'
*Next Scramble:*


----------



## Natanael (Mar 20, 2020)

*Scramble:* R' U R2 U' F2 U' F U2 F2
*Inspection:* z2 y'
*Layer:* R2 U' R'
*CLL:* U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
*Auf:* U2
*Next Scramble*: F' R2 U F R2 F' U2 R' F'


----------



## mista (Mar 20, 2020)

Natanael said:


> *Next Scramble*: F' R2 U F R2 F' U2 R' F'



R' F' // troika (2/2)
U' R F' R F' U R U2 R' // 2-gen cancel (9/11)

*Next: *U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R' F' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:*


Sorry, I forgot a scramble lol


mista said:


> *Next: *U2 F' R2 F U2 F2 R' F' U


*Inspection:* y
*1st Layer:* F' R' F R F'
*OLL:* U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
*PBL:* R2 F2 R2
*Next Scramble:* U' F R U' R' F2 R2 U R'


----------



## mista (Mar 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* U' F R U' R' F2 R2 U R'



U2 R F2 R' F2 // 2-GEN setup (5/5)
U R' U R' U // Solve (5/10)

*Next: *R U' R U' F R' F2 U' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2020)

mista said:


> U2 R F2 R' F2 // 2-GEN setup (5/5)
> U R' U R' U // Solve (5/10)


2x2 god lol



mista said:


> *Next: *R U' R U' F R' F2 U' R'


*Inspection:* N/A
*1st Layer:* L' U L' y' U' R2 U' R2
*OLL:* F R U' R' U' R U R' F'
*PBL:* U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U
*Next Scramble:* R2 F U' R' U F' R2 F R2 F


----------



## mista (Mar 21, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* R2 F U' R' U F' R2 F R2 F



Interesting stuff... It looks like it's my solution is RTS (Reverse The Scramble), but to show that such a solve is made by me I will present my way of reasoning:

Firstly, I do not use rotations and D, B, L moves, because they are not necessary.
Well, first of all I noticed that *F' *solves three pieces and create easy Winter Variation case. So I do CO (Corner Orientation) like that:

*R F' R2 F*

Then I found niece cancellation with lefy Jperm (L' U2 L U L' U2 R U' R F U'). Whole solution goes like that:

*F' R F' R2 F* // CO (5/5)
*F' R2 F R F' R2 F U' R U F'* // 2 corner swap (11/16)
*R2* // AUF (1/17)

Cancellations:
F' R F' R2 F F' R2 F R F' R2 F U' R U F' R2

Final Solution:
F' R2 F' R2 F U' R U F' R2 (10 moves)

Not very good, but using good method . *the funnies method is searching cancellations*

*Next:* R2 F2 U F U2 R' F' R2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 21, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R2 F2 U F U2 R' F' R2 F'


*Inspection:* z2
*1st Layer:* F' U' R' F'
*OLL:* U' R U R' U R U2 R'
*PBL:* y2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'
*Next Scramble:* F R U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R


----------



## mista (Mar 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> *Next Scramble:* F R U2 F2 U' F' U2 F2 R



Ortega, 13 HTM

U' R2 U' F' R' F // FL + OLL (6/6)
R F' R F2 R' U F' // PBL (7/13)

*Next:* U R U F2 U F2 U F' R2


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 25, 2020)

mista said:


> Ortega, 13 HTM
> 
> U' R2 U' F' R' F // FL + OLL (6/6)
> R F' R F2 R' U F' // PBL (7/13)
> ...



roux in 2x2 ?

R U R' // 1st block
y U R' U' R U' R U' R' // 2nd block
U R U2 R2 F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' // CMLL
U // AUF

All CMLL algs can be used on 2x2 but not all CLL algorithm can be used on 3x3

NEXT : U R' U F' U F R2 F' R'


----------



## mista (Mar 25, 2020)

weruoaszxcvnm said:


> NEXT : U R' U F' U F R2 F' R'



F U' F2 U2 // FL set-up (4/4)
F' U' F' R F U' // CLL cancel (6/10)

*Next:* R U2 F2 R F' R2 U R2 F'


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Mar 26, 2020)

example solve :

5. (1.84) R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 R'

z y 
U' R B2 R2 
U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 14, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* R U2 F2 R F' R2 U R2 F'


*Inspection:* N/A
*1st Layer:* L y R2 F R F'
*OLL:* U2 R U R' U R U2 R
*PBL:* x2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
*Next Scramble:* R' U2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R'
Bump @ProStar


----------



## Ayce (Apr 14, 2020)

*Inspection:* y' x' y'
*1st Layer:* U' R'
*OLL:* R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R
*PBL: y2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 (U2)
Next Scramble: R' F U F' U2 R U2 R' F2*


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Ayce said:


> *Next Scramble: R' F U F' U2 R U2 R' F2*


x2
U' R' U' R // COLine
U R2 // RB
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PLL
NEXT: F2 U' R U2 F2 R2 F' U' F R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 28, 2020)

U L2 U L' // orange layer
F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 // corner 3-cycle
D' // AUF

Next: R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U R U2


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Apr 28, 2020)

Inspection: x'

U2 R U' R' // 1st layer
F R U R' U' F' // 2nd layer
y U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // Permute entire cube
U2 // AUF

Next: R' U2 F U' F U2 F' U F' R'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 28, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U R U2



/* Scramble */
R2 F' U2 F' U2 R' U R U2

/* Solve */
x' // Inspection

R' D' R U2 R' D R2 U' R' // WV

D' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

// View at alg.cubing.net


Oof, ninja'ed. Use @PingPongCuber's scramble


----------



## mista (Apr 28, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next: R' U2 F U' F U2 F' U F' R'



CLL method, 

z y
F2 U R2 U // FL (4/4)
R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // CLL (9/13)

*Next:* U2 F2 U' R2 F R' F2 U R'


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 28, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* U2 F2 U' R2 F R' F2 U R'



L B' L2 U B // white/yellow orientation
U2 R' F2 U2 // separation (F2 skips PBL)
R2 // AUF

Next: F2 U' R' U' R F U' R U'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 28, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: F2 U' R' U' R F U' R U'


x2 y' // inspection
R U' R U2 R' // First side
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL
Orange was decent but I did blue since it had nice fingertricks and a good oll (most solves I can look into OLL but not PLL/PBL)

Next: U2 F2 U' F U F U' R2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 28, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Next: U2 F2 U' F U F U' R2



R2 D R' U' R U2 // CO? (6)

B2 U2 // Separate (2, 8)

y B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // Cancel into PBL (6, 14)


NEXT: U' R2 F R2 F' R U' R F2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' R2 F R2 F' R U' R F2 U'


x y' // Inspection
U' R2 F R F' // 1st face
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
R U' R F2 R' U R' U // PBL

Next scramble: F R F2 R U' R U2 F2 U2


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next scramble: F R F2 R U' R U2 F2 U2



U L' D2 L // green/blue orientation
L2 // separation
F D' F R2 F' D F' // PBL

Next: U' F' R2 F U2 R' U F R


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: U' F' R2 F U2 R' U F R


z U2 F' R U' R' // Layer
U' R' F' R U R U' R' F // CLL

NEXT: U' F U' R F2 U' R' U' R


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U' F U' R F2 U' R' U' R



L F2 L' F // orientation
R F2 R U2 // separation
L' U2 L U2 L2 F2 L F2 L2 // PBL

Next: R F' U' R2 U R2 F' R' U'


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R F' U' R2 U R2 F' R' U'



/* Scramble */
R F' U' R2 U R2 F' R' U'

/* Solve */
x' U' R U' L' U' R' U' R U' F2' // Cube (10/10)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U2 R F' U F U2 R2 F R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 R F' U F U2 R2 F R'


x // inspection (0/0)
U' R' U' (cancel into sune) // 1st side (3 / 3)
R' U R U2 R' // OLL (5 / 8)
R2 F2 R2 U // PBL (4 / 12)

Next Scramble: F' R F U2 F U2 F' U F2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F' R F U2 F U2 F' U F2


x' y // Inspection
R' F2 U' R // Layer
R U2 R' U2' R' F R F' U // CLL

With cancellations: x' y R' F2 U' R2 U2 R' U2' R' F R F' U (12)

NEXT: U' R2 F2 U' F R' F U2 F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 8, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U' R2 F2 U' F R' F U2 F'


z' // inspection (0/0)
L' U2 L' U L // 1st Side (5/5)
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL (8/13)
U' x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL (9/22)

Next Scramble: R F R U' F2 R U F2 R'


----------



## Legomanz (May 8, 2020)

y x // Inspection
U R2' F' U' F2 R U' R' U' // Cancel into EG-1
Next: U' F2 U F' U R U2 F' U'


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 8, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> y x // Inspection
> U R2' F' U' F2 R U' R' U' // Cancel into EG-1
> Next: U' F2 U F' U R U2 F' U'


x' // inspection
U R U' R2 U' R' // face
U F' R U R' U' R' F R U' // OLL
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: F2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U F


----------



## Cuberstache (May 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Next: F2 R' U2 R' F2 R' U F


U' R U R2' F' R // Layer
U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' // CLL

NEXT: U R2 F U2 F2 U' R F R2


----------



## RedstoneTim (May 9, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> U' R U R2' F' R // Layer
> U' R U2' R' U' R U' R' U' // CLL
> 
> NEXT: U R2 F U2 F2 U' R F R2


HD method, 15 HTM

z2
R2 U R' U R F' // V+CO
U2 F2 U R2 U' F2 U R2 U // NLL

Next: R2 U2 R F R2 F' R' U2 F U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 11, 2020)

RedstoneTim said:


> Next: R2 U2 R F R2 F' R' U2 F U'


x y' // inspection (0,0)
R U2 R' // 1st face (3,3)
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8/11)
x2 U R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2 // PBL (16/27)

That was a really long solution.

Next Scramble: F2 R F U F2 U R2 F2 U'


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That was a really long solution.



Oh YEaH?!



BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F2 R F U F2 U R2 F2 U'



/* Scramble */
F2 R F U F2 U R2 F2 U'

/* Solve */
z z z // Inspection (0)

R' R' F' F' F' U U U L L L U U U L' L' L' z' z' F' F' F' R' R' R' U U U R R R U U U R' R' R' U' U' U' R R R F F F R' R' R' U' U' U' R R R U U U R R R F' F' F' R' R' R' F F F // 1st Layer (68)

z2 U U U L L L U' U' U' R' R' R' U U U L' L' L' U' U' U' R R R // OLL (24, 92)

U' U' R' R' U U U B' B' U' U' R' R' U U U R' R' // LL (18, 110)

z' z' y' y' y' R' R' R' U' U' U' R R R U U U R R R F' F' F' R' R' U U U R R R U U U R' R' R' U' U' U' R R R F F F // Recorrect 1st Layer (41, 151)

// View at alg.cubing.net

I think it's around 80 with cancellations


NEXT: R U F' R2 U F2 F' R F2 R' F2


----------



## EJCubed (May 17, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U F' R2 U F2 F' R F2 R' F2



z2 y’ // Inspection
U R U’ R’ U F R F’ R U R’ U2 // Layer Cancelled With CLL
12 HTM
Next: F' R F U' R' U F2 R2 U2


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: F' R F U' R' U F2 R2 U2



U' F' U' R2 // V (4)

D' R' F R F' R' U' F' U F R U2 // LSLL (12, 16)

NEXT: F U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R'


----------



## QuestionableCuber (May 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: F U F2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' R'


R2 U F U' R U' R'//First Layer
U R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2//PBL
U//AUF
I suck at 2x2, I know
NEXT:F2 R F U F2 R U2 F' U


----------



## EJCubed (May 19, 2020)

QuestionableCuber said:


> NEXT:F2 R F U F2 R U2 F' U


x2 y // Inspection
F R U’ R’ U R’ U R U2 R2 U’ R U’ R’ U2 R’ F2 R2 // Face Cancelled Into Anti-CLL
U // AUF
19 HTM, could’ve been a little better but whatever.
Next: U F' U R' U' F2 U' F R' U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh YEaH?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long 2x2 solution Pro(Star)


EJCubed said:


> Next: U F' U R' U' F2 U' F R' U2


z // Inspection (0,0)
U' R' U' R' // 1st Face (4,4)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (9,13)
U x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL (8,21)


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Long 2x2 solution Pro(Star)
> 
> z // Inspection (0,0)
> U' R' U' R' // 1st Face (4,4)
> ...



next


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> next


F R U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F R U2 F' R2 U2 F R2 U2



U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F U2 R' F' (9)

NEXT: U2 F U' F' U' R' F R U' (Challenge: get sub-8)


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 F U' F' U' R' F R U' (Challenge: get sub-8)


R U R' U' R' F R F' // Solved (8,8) (I'm pretty sure it's impossible to get sub-8)

Next Scramble: R' U2 R F' R' F' R2 U R


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: R' U2 R F' R' F' R2 U R



R' U' // Partial Layer (2)

R2 F L // CP (3, 5)

D L' U2 L // Solve (4, 9)


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

Forgot next, so: U' R' U2 R2 F R2 F U2 R2

/* Scramble */
U' R' U2 R2 F R2 F U2 R2

/* Solve */
y z2 // Inspection (0)

L2 // V (1)

U2 L' U L U L' U' L U' L' U2' L // LSLL (12, 13)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R F R F U F2 R' F R' U


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R F R F U F2 R' F R' U


x' // Inspection (0,0)
U' R // 1st Face (2,2)
U2 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL (10,12)
R2 F2 R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PBL (21,33)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: F' R F U2 R' U R' F R


----------



## Athefre (Jun 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F' R F U2 R' U R' F R



A2 Method:
z' y' R2
R' F' R2 U R' F' R U R' U2 R2

Next: R' F2 U' F R' U F2 R U'


----------



## mista (Jun 16, 2020)

Athefre said:


> Next: R' F2 U' F R' U F2 R U'



EG method, 11 HTM

F' U F // Face (3/3)
R' F R2 U' R2' F R U' // EG-1 (8/11)

*Next:* U' F2 U R' F' R' F R' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next:* U' F2 U R' F' R' F R' U'


x2 // Inspection (0,0)
F L' U L // 1st Face (4,4)
F R U R' U' F' // OLL (6,10)
U2 x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL (9,19)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: R2 F2 R' U2 F2 R' U R' F'


----------



## EvanTheCuber (Jun 20, 2020)

Im bored and I don't have a 2x2 so I'm just doing it on a 4x4 doing double layer turns.

x2 y// Inspection
R U R' y' U R U' R' y2' R U' R' U' L' U L U R U' R'//1st Layer
U R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
U2//PLL

Time: 8:63

Next Scramble:F2 R U' F R' F R2 F' U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 20, 2020)

EvanTheCuber said:


> Next Scramble:F2 R U' F R' F R2 F' U2


z y' // Inspection (0,0)
U2 R' U2 y R U' R' // 1st Face (6,6)
U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // OLL (6,12)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U' // PBL (15,27)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: R' U2 F' U F' U2 F' U2 F R'


----------



## Legomanz (Jun 21, 2020)

Scramble: R' U2 F' U F' U2 F' U2 F R'

y' // Inspection
F U R // Face
U' R U' R2' F R U R U2' R' // EG-1

Next: R2 U' R F2 R F U2 R2 U'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 21, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: R' U2 F' U F' U2 F' U2 F R'
> 
> y' // Inspection
> F U R // Face
> ...


y' // Inspection
U2 R' U' R U R' // Layer
U2 F R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
y R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 / PBL

NEXT: R2 F U F' U2 F U' R2 F' R


----------



## ProStar (Jun 21, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: R2 F U F' U2 F U' R2 F' R



/* Scramble */
R2 F U F' U2 F U' R2 F' R

/* Solve */
y2 // Inspection (0)

U' B' // Face (2)

U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R F // EG-1 (11, 13)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 21, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> R2 F U F' U2 F U' R2 F' R
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...


 x2 y2 z2 // inspection

R2 F2 // Face + OLL

x' U2 R2 U2 // PBL

NEXT: F' U2 F U F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: F' U2 F U F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R



EG, 15 HTM

/* Scramble */
F' U2 F U F' R U2 R' F2 U2 R' F' R

/* Solve */
x2 y' // Inspection

R2 U' R2 // Face

y R2 F2 R U R' F U' R U F2 R2 U' // Anti-CLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

Same movecount as EG-2


NEXT: R' U' F U' F' R F2 U R2


----------



## Legomanz (Jun 23, 2020)

Scramble: R' U' F U' F' R F2 U R2

z // Inspection
F R' U' R' // Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' U' // CLL

Next: R2 U' R U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 23, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Next: R2 U' R U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'



z' y2
U' F R’ F’ R U’ R U2 R2 F R F’ U // LS

next: U' F U F' R2 U' F' R' F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 30, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: U' F U F' R2 U' F' R' F'


x y' // Inspection (0,0)
L' U2 L' U L // 1st Face (5,5)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,13)
R U' R F2 R' U R' U // PBL (7,20)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: U' R' U R2 U' R2 U F2 R2


----------



## teri2769 (Jun 30, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: U' R' U R2 U' R2 U F2 R2



actually timed this one, 1.35

x y 
F U' R U' R' 
U' R U R' U R U2 R' U'

next:R' F2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 F'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 1, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> actually timed this one, 1.35
> 
> x y
> F U' R U' R'
> ...


y R U2 R // Face
F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 // PLL

NEXT: U' F2 U F R' F' U F R' F


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> y R U2 R // Face
> F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
> U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 // PLL
> 
> NEXT: U' F2 U F R' F' U F R' F


R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // face, cancel into CLL an OLL/COLL I know for 3x3

NEXT: R' F' U2 F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 1, 2020)

Scramble: R' F' U2 F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
y // Inspection
R U' (R U R') // Face
(R U' R2) F2 R F' U R U R' U2 // EG-1

Next: U2 F2 R F' U R' U2 F U


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 1, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: R' F' U2 F' U2 R' F U2 R' U'
> y // Inspection
> R U' (R U R') // Face
> (R U' R2) F2 R F' U R U R' U2 // EG-1
> ...


R U' // Face
z R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // OLL
y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // PBL


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> R U' // Face
> z R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // OLL
> y' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // PBL


you forgot to put the next scramble 

I'll just use this one from csTimer: R' U R2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2

x //inspection
L' //first face
y R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //PBL

Next: F2 U F' U R F' R2 F R'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 1, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> you forgot to put the next scramble
> 
> I'll just use this one from csTimer: R' U R2 F' U2 F2 R U' F2
> 
> ...


Oops MB, ill give you one this time

U F' R U' R' // Face
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // PBL


NEXT: R U F R' F2 R F' U' R U


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 1, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Oops MB, ill give you one this time
> 
> U F' R U' R' // Face
> U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // OLL
> ...


L2 D // Face
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' F R' F' R U2 // EG-1
16 HTM

Next scramble: 
R2 U' F2 U F' R2 U F U'


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> L2 D // Face
> U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' F R' F' R U2 // EG-1
> 16 HTM
> 
> ...


R2 F' // Face
R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R U' // EG-2
10 HTM

Next scramble:
U' F2 R U' R U2 R F2 U


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> R2 F' // Face
> R' U2 R' F2 R F2 R U' // EG-2
> 10 HTM
> 
> ...


x' //inspection
L' U L' U' L //face
y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //oll skip into pbl

Next: R' U2 R U F2 R' F2 U' F2


----------



## asacuber (Jul 1, 2020)

x y
F' R' U' (R')//Layer
(R') U' R U' R' U2 R U'//CLL

U' R F' U' R2 U R F' U'//next scramble


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 1, 2020)

asacuber said:


> x y
> F' R' U' (R')//Layer
> (R') U' R U' R' U2 R U'//CLL
> 
> U' R F' U' R2 U R F' U'//next scramble


D2 R2 U' R2 // Separate
U R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
12 HTM
yay I know that PBL alg haha

Next scramble:
R' F R2 F' R F2 R U2 F'


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 1, 2020)

F L2 U' L // Layer
y F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CLL
U2 // AUF

Next scramble: R2 U' R' U R' F R2 U' F2 U2


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 1, 2020)

Scramble: R2 U' R' U R' F R2 U' F2 U2

y' // Inspection
R2 U (R') // Layer
(R') F' R U R U' R' F // CLL

Next: R F2 R U F R F' R F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 1, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Next: R F2 R U F R F' R F'


z // Inspection (0,0)
R2 U' R2 // Face (3,3)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,11)
x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL (8,19)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F R' U2


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F' U2 F R2 F' R2 F R' U2



z
U' R U' (R) // face
(R2) U R' U2 R2 F R F' // leg

final solution

U' R U' R' U R' U2 R2 F R F'

next: U F2 U' F2 R F' R U' F


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 2, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> z
> U' R U' (R) // face
> (R2) U R' U2 R2 F R F' // leg
> 
> ...


L U L // Face
U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U2 // EG-1

Next scramble: 
F2 U' R U' R' F R U' R'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> L U L // Face
> U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R U R' U2 // EG-1
> 
> Next scramble:
> F2 U' R U' R' F R U' R'


y' // inspection
U' R' U' R2 // Face
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // OLL+PBL

Nice, completely 2gen

NEXT: F2 R U' R2 F' U F U2 F U'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> y' // inspection
> U' R' U' R2 // Face
> U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // OLL+PBL
> 
> ...


x' //inspection
U2 F' //Face
y' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' //OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //PBL

Next: R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R' F2 R' U2 R' F' R2 U R' F2


R' F U2 R // Face
x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL
Wow, nice OLL skip and only 12 moves

NEXT: F2 U R2 F' U F2 U F' U2 F R'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> R' F U2 R // Face
> x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL
> Wow, nice OLL skip and only 12 moves
> 
> NEXT: F2 U R2 F' U F2 U F' U2 F R'


z y //inspection
F' R U2 R' U' F' //face/cancel into oll
z' U R' U' R' F R F' //oll
R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //pbl

Next: R' F R U' F2 R U' R2 U' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: R' F R U' F2 R U' R2 U' R'


z' y // Inspection (0,0)
U' R U R2 // Face (4,4)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL (8,12)
U x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL (9,21)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: U2 F2 R F' R U' F' U' F


----------



## 1cubealot (Jul 2, 2020)

y'// inspection

U2 R' U' R U R'// Face
U F R U R' U' F'//OLL
U2 R U' R F2 R' U R' //PBL
U //AUF

NEXT: 2 R F' R2 U F R2 F R2 F'


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 2, 2020)

1cubealot said:


> y'// inspection
> 
> U2 R' U' R U R'// Face
> U F R U R' U' F'//OLL
> ...


you're not giving a correct scramble so I used a csTimer scramble:
R' U F U' F' U F' U2 F

z // Inspection
L U2 L D // Face
U2 L' U L U2 F' L' U2 L F' // EG-1
14 HTM

Next scramble:
U F' R F' R' U F' R' F


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> you're not giving a correct scramble so I used a csTimer scramble:
> R' U F U' F' U F' U2 F
> 
> z // Inspection
> ...


U' R U R U R2 // Face
y' U' F' U2 R U2 R' U2 F U' // EG-1

NEXT: F2 U2 R2 U' F' U F2 U F' U'


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: F2 U2 R2 U' F' U F2 U F' U'


x y 
U' R' U (R') // face
(R) U R' U R U2 (R') // anticll
(R2) B2 R2 U2 // pbl

final solution
U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R B2 R2 U2 

next: R2 U R' U R' U F R2 U2 R


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> next: R2 U R' U R' U F R2 U2 R


y z'
R2 F R // Face
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Lucky

Next: U' R' F' R2 F' U F' R2 U2


----------



## teri2769 (Jul 2, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> Next: U' R' F' R2 F' U F' R2 U2



z2 y' F2 R U R' U R F' U' R2 F U2 // TEG2-

next: R2 U F U' F2 U2 F' R F


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

teri2769 said:


> z2 y' F2 R U R' U R F' U' R2 F U2 // TEG2-
> 
> next: R2 U F U' F2 U2 F' R F


z // inspection
R2' U R // Face
F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
z2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

NEXT: R2 F' R F2 U' R' F R' F' U


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 2, 2020)

Scramble: R2 F' R F2 U' R' F R' F' U

y' // Inspection
F R U' R' U' (R2 U R') // Layer
(R U' R') F R' F' R U2 // CLL

Final solution: F R U' R' U' R F R' F' R U2

Next: R' F2 R' U' R2 F' U2 R' U'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 3, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: R2 F' R F2 U' R' F R' F' U
> 
> y' // Inspection
> F R U' R' U' (R2 U R') // Layer
> ...


U' F' U' B2 U B2 //Face
y' R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 //PBL

Next: R' F R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 3, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> U' F' U' B2 U B2 //Face
> y' R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
> U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 //PBL
> 
> Next: R' F R2 F R' U2 F2 U' R'


x' z // Inspection
R2 U R' // Face
U R U' R' F' U' R U R' U' F U // EG-1
15 HTM

Next scramble:
U' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' F2


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 3, 2020)

Scramble: U' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' F2

y // Inspection
F R U2 (R U' R') // Layer
(R U2 R') F R' F' R2 U2 R' U' // CLL

Final solution: F R U2 R U R' F R' F' R2 U2 R' U'

Next: R U2 F' U R F2 R U R'


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: U' R' F2 R' U R' U2 R' F2
> 
> y // Inspection
> F R U2 (R U' R') // Layer
> ...


x2 y' //Inspection
U R' U' R U R' //Face
y' R U R' U R U2 R' //OLL
y' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 //PBL

Next: F2 U' R U R U F' U' F2


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> Next: F2 U' R U R U F' U' F2



y' x' // Inspection
U R U R2 // Face
F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
U' D' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PLL

Next: F2 R' U2 R2 F' R' U2 R' U


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 4, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> y' x' // Inspection
> U R U R2 // Face
> F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
> U' D' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PLL
> ...


z //Inspection
U2 L' //Face
y' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' //OLL
z2 y' R' U L' U2 R U' R B //PBL

Next: U2 R F2 R' F U2 F U2 F


----------



## asacuber (Jul 8, 2020)

x R2 F R U' (R' F R U')*2//lol, LS i guess?
F' U2 R2 U F U' R' F' R2//next


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 8, 2020)

asacuber said:


> F' U2 R2 U F U' R' F' R2


z2 
L2 U L2 // Face
y' U2 F U' R' F R U' F2 R U R' // EG - 1

Next: R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U R2 F'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> z2
> L2 U L2 // Face
> y' U2 F U' R' F R U' F2 R U R' // EG - 1
> 
> Next: R2 F' R2 U2 F R' U R2 F'


z // inspection
U' R' // Face
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // OLL
x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

NEXT: F' R F2 R' F R F' U2


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: F' R F2 R' F R F' U2



/* Scramble */
F' R F2 R' F R F' U2

/* Solve */
U2 F R' F' L U2 L' U

// View at alg.cubing.net

8 HTM 


NEXT: R2 U' R U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> F' R F2 R' F R F' U2
> 
> /* Solve */
> U2 F R' F' L U2 L' U


This is in violation of regulation E2e
The competitor's solution must not be directly derived from any part of the scramble sequence. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF), at the discretion of the WCA Delegate. 

Abide by regulation E2e1 and I might accept your result
The WCA Delegate may ask the competitor to explain the purpose of each move in their solution, irrespective of the scramble sequence. If the competitor cannot give a valid explanation, the attempt is disqualified (DNF).


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> This is in violation of regulation E2e
> The competitor's solution must not be directly derived from any part of the scramble sequence. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF), at the discretion of the WCA Delegate.
> 
> Abide by regulation E2e1 and I might accept your result
> The WCA Delegate may ask the competitor to explain the purpose of each move in their solution, irrespective of the scramble sequence. If the competitor cannot give a valid explanation, the attempt is disqualified (DNF).



:O didn't realize I reversed it. Here's my explanation:


I wanted to go for a layer, not just a face. At the start, I was starting with U B' L U2 L' which was good but I wanted to see if I could maybe get an easy WV or maybe even a WVCP, so I tried a couple different ways for insertion. Eventually, I tried U2 F R' F', which did the same thing as U B' but gives a different LSLL. I looked and saw that it was just the simple L U2 L' WVCP!


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> :O didn't realize I reversed it. Here's my explanation:
> 
> 
> I wanted to go for a layer, not just a face. At the start, I was starting with U B' L U2 L' which was good but I wanted to see if I could maybe get an easy WV or maybe even a WVCP, so I tried a couple different ways for insertion. Eventually, I tried U2 F R' F', which did the same thing as U B' but gives a different LSLL. I looked and saw that it was just the simple L U2 L' WVCP!


I deem your explanation invalid due to there being easier faces aside from green that would make more sense to do like orange

Also, you did this before in other threads

Also, This isn't a 2x2 FMC thread and it doesn't make too much sense to put so much thought into a 2x2 solve


is it just a prank bro? Is not not just a prank bro? Thats for you to decide


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 8, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R U' F' R2 F2 U2 F'


z' y2 // Inspection (0,0)
U2 R2 U' R2 // Face (4,4)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8,12)
y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL (8,20)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: U' F' U R U' F U2 R2 U'


----------



## ProStar (Jul 8, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I deem your explanation invalid due to there being easier faces aside from green that would make more sense to do like orange



Orange really isn't much easier to make a layer, but I did try some stuff on there also



Sub1Hour said:


> Also, you did this before in other threads
> 
> Also, This isn't a 2x2 FMC thread and it doesn't make too much sense to put so much thought into a 2x2 solve



I have a lot of time on my hands and it's a lot easier to get good solutions on 2x2 since there aren't a bunch of special techniques



Sub1Hour said:


> is it just a prank bro? Is not not just a prank bro? Thats for you to decide



Deep question




BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: U' F' U R U' F U2 R2 U'



/* Scramble */
U' F' U R U' F U2 R2 U'

/* Solve */
z y' // Inspection (0)

U2 R' U' R U R' // Layer (6)

y2 R U' R U' R U' R' U R' U R' U // CLL (12, 18)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: F2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 R U' R' U'


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 9, 2020)

Scramble: F2 U F2 U F' U2 F2 R U' R' U' 
y' // Inspection
R U (R) // TCLL+ Layer
(R') F R F' U2 R U2 R' // TCLL+

Next: U' R U2 F2 R F U' R2 U'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 9, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Next: U' R U2 F2 R F U' R2 U'


x' y
U R' // Face
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
y R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U // PBL

Next: U' R U R2 F2 U2 R' U2 F


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 20, 2020)

CyoobietheCuber said:


> x' y
> U R' // Face
> U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
> y R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U // PBL
> ...


z' // inspection
U R' y R U' R' // Face
U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // Anti-CLL
x' R2 U2 R2 // PBL (Anti-CLL pt. 2)

Next: R2 F U2 F R U' F R U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> Next: R2 F U2 F R U' F R U'


x2 z // Inspection (0,0)
R' // Face (1,1)
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10,11)
y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL (7,18)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: U' F U' R U R F R' F2 R'


----------



## teboecubes (Jul 20, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> x2 z // Inspection (0,0)
> R' // Face (1,1)
> U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL (10,11)
> y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL (7,18)
> ...


x' // Inspection
R2 U R' // Layer
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // CLL
U // AUF

Next: U F U' R' F U R' F U'


----------



## cbxsn (Jul 24, 2020)

teboecubes said:


> x' // Inspection
> R2 U R' // Layer
> F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // CLL
> U // AUF
> ...



z2 y // Inspection
(U' R2) // Face
(R2 U) R' F R F' U R' // EG-1
U' // AUF

Next: F R' F2 R2 F' U' F R' F


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 24, 2020)

cbxsn said:


> z2 y // Inspection
> (U' R2) // Face
> (R2 U) R' F R F' U R' // EG-1
> U' // AUF
> ...


x' z y' // Inspection
F R' // Face
U2 R U2 R' F R F' R U R2 // TCLL+

Next scramble:
F' R2 U' F R U' F U2 F2


----------



## asacuber (Jul 26, 2020)

x2 z'
L F' L' F U R U R' U' R U' R'//Layer cancelled into CLL

Next: U' R F R F' U F2 U' F2


----------



## Legomanz (Jul 26, 2020)

Scramble: U' R F R F' U F2 U' F2
y2 x' // Inspection
R U R' U R // TCLL Layer
U' F R' F' R2 U R' // TCLL-

Next: R2 F2 U F' U F2 R' F U2


----------



## asacuber (Jul 26, 2020)

z' 
U2 R U R2 U R' U R U' R2 F' R2 U R' U'//Layer+EG1

Next: 
R2 F2 U2 R2 F' U2 R' U' R2


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 2, 2020)

y'
B U2 R'//Face
U L' U' L U L F' L' F//OLL
R2 F2 R2//PBL

Next: U' R U2 R F2 R' F' R U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 2, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: U' R U2 R F2 R' F' R U2


x y' // Inspection (0,0)
R' U2 R' // Layer (3,3)
F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL (10,13)
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U // PBL (15,28)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> F' R2 F' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'


z y2
R U R' R2 F2 R2//Layer
U' R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U2//CLL

Next: F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U2 F' U'


----------



## cbxsn (Aug 4, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> z y2
> R U R' R2 F2 R2//Layer
> U' R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U2//CLL
> 
> Next: F2 U2 F' R U' F2 U2 F' U'


x' // Inspection
F R U' (R') // Face
(R') U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 // EG-1
U // AUF

Next: R U2 R' F' U F' U F' U2


----------



## Insert---Name (Aug 4, 2020)

cbxsn said:


> Next: R U2 R' F' U F' U F' U2


y'// Inspection (0,0)
R U' R U2 R // Layer (5,5)
U' F R' F' R U R U' R'// CLL (9,14)

Next: U R F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 4, 2020)

Insert---Name said:


> Next: U R F' R' F2 R' U' R2 U


x2 // Inspection
D2 B' U R' D2 R D R' D' R // Yellow Layer
z2 U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 L' U' L U' L' U2 L // White Face
x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B // Solved

Next : U2 F2 R' U' R F' R2 F' U F'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 4, 2020)

Jupiter said:


> Next : U2 F2 R' U' R F' R2 F' U F'


R2 U R'//Layer (3,3)
U F R U' R' F R U2 R' U F' U//EG-1(12,15)


----------



## mista (Aug 27, 2020)

@MichaelZRC nice next scramble, but don't worry i found another solution from:


Jupiter said:


> Next : U2 F2 R' U' R F' R2 F' U F'



F R2 U' R // CO (4/4)
F2 R U R' F2 R F' R // Finish (8/12)

*Next: *U R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U' R2


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 27, 2020)

mista said:


> *Next: *U R2 F' U' F2 R U R2 U' R2



x R' U' R2 U R' // Setup opposite colours
U' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // Cancel into PBL

Next: U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R U'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Aug 28, 2020)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: U2 F2 R' U R2 F2 U' R U'


x y2
R U' R D//Face (4,4)
F R' F U' F2 R U R//EG-1 (8,12)
(Same movecount for each step as @mista solve!)

Next: R2 U R F2 R F2 U' F U'


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 28, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: R2 U R F2 R F2 U' F U'


y
L D' B D // Face
x' U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
z2 R U' R F2 R' U R' U // PBL

Next : R U' F' U' F2 R' F R U'


----------



## asacuber (Aug 29, 2020)

z2
U' L F' L' F L' U' L U' L U2//cancel into a tcll+ mirror

next: 
U2 F' U F U' F' R F R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Aug 31, 2020)

asacuber said:


> next:
> U2 F' U F U' F' R F R'



x'
B' U R U' R' U R2 // Just sorta skipped everything

Next: R F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U R' U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 14, 2020)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: R F' R' F2 R' F2 R' U R' U2



z x'
R B R' U' R U' // Opposite faces
R2 U R' F2 R F' R // Cancel into PBL

Next: R2 F U' R' U' R2 F2 U2 F'


----------



## PetraPine (Sep 18, 2020)

rotate to blue bar on bottom left
R2 U' R2 //Psuedo layer
U' F R' F' R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' //Psuedo CLL
U2 R2 //oriented domino permutation
next: R2 U' F R2 U2 R' F U F2
i use this method sometimes,
its like FL CLL but speudo


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 22, 2020)

Gnome said:


> Next: F U R F2 R' F2 U F' U2



x' D' F D2 // Prepare face
F R U2 R U' R2 F2 R F' // Cancel into EG-1

Next: R U2 R F' R2 F' U F' U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 25, 2020)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: R U2 R F' R2 F' U F' U2


y' // Inspection (0,0)
F L' U L // Face (4,4)
R U R' U' R' F R F' (8,12)
R2 F2 R2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // PBL (21,33)

Next Scramble: F R2 F U' R U2 F U2 F R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Oct 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: F R2 F U' R U2 F U2 F R'



z y2
D2 B L2 // Layer
F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U2 // CLL

Next: F' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## MichaelZRC (Oct 22, 2020)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U'


z
U2 R' F2 R' U R' U R U2 R' U'//Layer into CLL

Next: R' F U2 R2 U' F' U R' F


----------



## Athefre (Oct 24, 2020)

MichaelZRC said:


> Next: R' F U2 R2 U' F' U R' F



*A2:*
x y2 L' F R' F R' U' R2 U'

*Detailed solution:*
x y2 L2 - Transformed face on the D layer
L F R' F R' U' R2 U' - Solve U-layer corners and perform D layer swap. Undo the transformation.

Next: U F2 U F U R' U2 F2 U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

Athefre said:


> Next: U F2 U F U R' U2 F2 U'


x2RU'R'U'R//layer 5/5
U2RU2R'U2R'FRF'U//CLL 10/15
next:R' F R' F U2 F' R2 F' R2


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 8, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> x2RU'R'U'R//layer 5/5
> U2RU2R'U2R'FRF'U//CLL 10/15
> next:R' F R' F U2 F' R2 F' R2


z2 F2 U F2 //face
U R U R' U R U2 R' U //oll
x2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' //pbl

next: R U R' F2 R' U R2 U F


----------



## Legomanz (Dec 8, 2020)

Scramble: R U R' F2 R' U R2 U F

z2 x' // Inspection
R F' R' (U R U' R') Layer
(R U R' U') F' R U R U' R' F R' U2' CLL

Full solution:
R F' R' F' R U R U' R' F R' U2'

Next: F U2 R U2 R F R2 U' F2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 8, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> next: R U R' F2 R' U R2 U F


RUF'R2U'R'FRF'U'
Legomanz beat me but my solution was way better(IMO)


----------



## Charles Jerome (Dec 8, 2020)

Scramble: F U2 R U2 R F R2 U' F2

y2 x // inspection
R' U2 L' layer
U2 B U' R2 F2 U' F U eg1

not a good scramble but whatever

next: R F R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2


----------



## Legomanz (Dec 8, 2020)

Scramble: R F R' U2 F' R' U2 R2 F2

x' y' // Inspection
F' R' U2' F R2 U' R' U R U' R' F U' // Cancel into EG-1

Next: U R F' R' F U2 F' U R'


----------



## Charles Jerome (Dec 9, 2020)

Scramble: U R F' R' F U2 F' U R'

z y2 // inspection
R' U // anti tcll- layer
R U R' U y' R' U2 R' F2 R2 // anti tcll-

Next: F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U R2 F


----------



## Scollier (Dec 14, 2020)

Charles Jerome said:


> Next: F2 R2 F2 R U2 R' U R2 F



R U' R' y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' // first face (yellow)

R U R' U' R' F R F // OLL

x2 y' R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL

Next: F' U F R' U2 F R F R'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

Scollier said:


> Next: F' U F R' U2 F R F R'


CLL
x2
RUF2U'F2//Layer 5/5
U'LF'L'FL'U'LU//CLL 9/14
Next:U F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 F


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U F U2 F' R2 F2 R' U2 F


y U' R' U' F (R U R' U')2 F' R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2

Next: R F' U' F2 U' R' U R2 F'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 14, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R F' U' F2 U' R' U R2 F'


Ortega
x'
FUL'U'L//Face
UF(RUR'U')2 F'//OLL
R2UR2U'R2UR2U'R2U'
Next:F R U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 14, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:F R U' R' U2 F2 U' F2 U'


U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U'

Next: U' F2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U'


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U'
> 
> Next: U' F2 R' F R2 U2 F R' U'


x y’ // Inspection
L2 U L’ U’ L // Side
F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ // OLL 
y2 R2 U’ B2 U2 R2 U’ R2 // PBL

Next: R2 U2 R' F R' U R2 U' F'


----------



## Milonatr108 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> x y’ // Inspection
> L2 U L’ U’ L // Side
> F R U R’ U’ R U R’ U’ // OLL
> y2 R2 U’ B2 U2 R2 U’ R2 // PBL
> ...


x’ // Inspection
R2 U’ R U R’ // Side
F R’ F’ R U R U’ R’ // OLL
U R2 U’ B2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ // PBL

Next: U' R' F' U R2 F' R' F2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

Milonatr108 said:


> Next: U' R' F' U R2 F' R' F2 R


z' U' R2 U' R' y U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U

Next: F' R2 U' F U' F U2 R' U


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

x' L' U L' U' L U R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' U'

Next: F' R' F' U F' U R2 U2 F'


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

x2 // inspection
R U2 R // Face
U R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ // OLL
x2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R‘ F R2 U’ R’ // PBL

Next: F2 R' U2 F2 R' F U F' U
Edit: ninjad


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next: F2 R' U2 F2 R' F U F' U


R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U'

Next: F' R2 U2 F' U R' F' U2 F'


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 15, 2020)

F2 R U R U R' U' R U2 R2 F2 R U R' F2 R F' 

Next: U F R' U2 R U R U2 F'


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 15, 2020)

x // inspection
R U2 R U R’ // Face
U2 F R U R’ U’ // OLL
x2 U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ U // PBL

Next: U' R U F2 R' F U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Next: U' R U F2 R' F U'


There is no way that that scramble is legal.

x2 U R' F R2 U' R' U

Next: F U R' F R F U2 F' R2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F U R' F R F U2 F' R2


x2 y
U'R'URU'R'//Layer 6/6
FRUR'U'F'//CLL 6/12
U'//AUF 1/13
Next:U2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F U R


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U2 R' F2 U R F2 U' F U R


z' U' R U' R U R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U R U' R' F2 R' U R' U

Next: F' U' F2 U' F' U' R U' F'


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> z' U' R U' R U R' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U R U' R' F2 R' U R' U
> 
> Next: F' U' F2 U' F' U' R U' F'



x B2 U' B U' B' U B U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U y2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2

Next: 
F R F' U' F R' U2 R' F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next:
> F R F' U' F R' U2 R' F'


z y2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R F2 R2 U

Next: F' R' U' F R2 U' F' U2 F2


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 15, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> z y2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R F2 R2 U
> 
> Next: F' R' U' F R2 U' F' U2 F2



z F’ U2 F’ R U R’ U R U2 R’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ U’

Next: U’ F’ R’ U F’ R U2 F’ U’


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 15, 2020)

PingPongCuber said:


> Next: U’ F’ R’ U F’ R U2 F’ U’


x' z U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' z2 y R U' R F2 R' U R' U

Next: U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R F'


----------



## Legomanz (Dec 16, 2020)

Scramble: U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R F'
z y2 // Inspection
F (R' F R) // Layer
(R' F2 R) U R' F' R U R' F R U2 // CLL

Final solution: F R' F' R U R' F' R U R' F R U2'

Next: R F2 U R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 16, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Next: R F2 U R F2 U2 F' U2 F' U'


x
U' R2 U2 R U' R'// Layer
F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 F2 U' // CLL
Next:U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R F R


----------



## Scollier (Dec 16, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next:U2 F2 R2 F' R' U2 R F R



y' x' F' R U' R' //first face

U' F R U R' U' F' //second face

x2 F R U’ R’ U’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R F’ //PBL

U' //AUF

*Next: R' F R2 F2 U' R2 F U2 F2*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

Scollier said:


> y' x' F' R U' R' //first face
> 
> U' F R U R' U' F' //second face
> 
> ...


x2 F' U2 L' U L //Face
F' U2 R U2 R' U2 F //EG-1

Next: R' F2 U2 R U2 F' U2 F' R2


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Dec 19, 2020)

x' y2 L2 U' R U R' // Face
U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // OLL
y U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
U // Auf

Next: 
U R' U F2 R F' R2 U' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

DiamondGolem12 said:


> x' y2 L2 U' R U R' // Face
> U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 // OLL
> y U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL
> U // Auf
> ...



x' F2 U F' R U2 R' // Layer
L F' L' F L' U' L U2 //CLL

Next: R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' R' U2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 21, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' R' U2


x2 y
U R2 U R2 U' R2
R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L
Next:U' R F2 R F2 U' F U2 F2


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 22, 2020)

SOLUTION: U' L' U L B' U' B U' B' U2 Y U R U' L' U R' U' L U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
I HOPE THE WRITE IS CORRECT

Next scramble : R2 U' R U2 R F2 U' F R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> SOLUTION: U L' U ' L B' U' B U' B' U2 R U' L' U R' U' L F U2 F' U' F U2 B'U F' U' B
> 
> lol I didn't rotate the cube
> 
> Next scramble : U R U2 B2 L B R U R D2


A 2x2 scramble should not be 6-gen. What scrambler are you using?


----------



## Lilas ma (Dec 22, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> A 2x2 scramble should not be 6-gen. What scrambler are you using?


I am using cs timer
Oh sorry I'll edit it


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 24, 2020)

Lilas ma said:


> SOLUTION: U' L' U L B' U' B U' B' U2 Y U R U' L' U R' U' L U' R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L
> I HOPE THE WRITE IS CORRECT
> 
> Next scramble : R2 U' R U2 R F2 U' F R'


x' y' //Inspection
U R' D2 //Face
U2 R U' R' U R U' R' F R U' R' U' //EG-1

Pretty long solution lol

Next: F' U2 F R2 U' R U2 R U


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' U2 F R2 U' R U2 R U



D' R U' R2' F R U' R' F R F' // EG-1 

NEXT : U F R F2 U2 F' R F U
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U F R F2 U2 F' R F U


y' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2

Next: F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R' F


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 R2 U' R2 U' R U R' F


y'// inspection
U R2//Face 2/2
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL 9/11
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2// PBL 8/19
Next: R' F2 U R' F' R U2 R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Dec 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Next: R' F2 U R' F' R U2 R U'



x' L F2 // Mixed face (start of)
R2 U' R2 F R // Cancel into an EG-1
F2 U // Solve + AUF

Next: F U F' R' F U2 F U R2


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 30, 2020)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F U F' R' F U2 F U R2



z2 R U2 R’ // solve green face
U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R // solve blue face
z2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ // solve everything
sorry i oni know ortega method :/

Next:
R' F2 U' R' U2 R2 F' R2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 30, 2020)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> z2 R U2 R’ // solve green face
> U’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R // solve blue face
> z2 R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R’ F R2 U’ R’ // solve everything
> sorry i oni know ortega method :/
> ...


Premade layer LOL

x' //Inspection
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U //CLL

Next: R F' R' F2 R' U R F U'


----------



## Charles Jerome (Dec 30, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Premade layer LOL
> 
> x' //Inspection
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' U //CLL
> ...




x' z' // inspection
R2 U R' [U' R] // face
[R' U] R' F U' R U R2' U' // eg2 + auf

overall solution:
x' z' R2 U R2' F U' R U R2' U'

next scramble: F2 U F U' F R' F' U F' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 31, 2020)

Charles Jerome said:


> x' z' // inspection
> R2 U R' [U' R] // face
> [R' U] R' F U' R U R2' U' // eg2 + auf
> 
> ...


y' z' //Inspection
U2 F2 //face
U2 F' R' F R2 U R' U' F R' F' R U' //Super long EG1 + AUF

Next: U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R U2


----------



## Legomanz (Dec 31, 2020)

Scramble: U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R U2
z' // Inspection
(F2 R') // face
(R F') R U2 R' U R' F2

Full solution: F R U2 R' U R' F2

Next: U F2 U R U2 F' R U2 R2


----------



## Charles Jerome (Dec 31, 2020)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: U' R U' F2 U' F2 U2 R U2
> z' // Inspection
> (F2 R') // face
> (R F') R U2 R' U R' F2
> ...



x' // inspection
F' R U2 R // layer
U2 R' U R U2 R2' F R F' R U'// cll+auf

Next: U F' R F R' U2 F U' F'


----------



## Couber (Jan 2, 2021)

Charles Jerome said:


> x' // inspection
> F' R U2 R // layer
> U2 R' U R U2 R2' F R F' R U'// cll+auf
> 
> Next: U F' R F R' U2 F U' F'


 Ortega
F2DF' //First face 
z'y2 RUR'UR'FRF' //OLL T
D U2R2U'R2U2F2U'R2 // PBL
U // AUL
Next:RFUB2D'FL'R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 2, 2021)

Couber said:


> Ortega
> F2DF' //First face
> z'y2 RUR'UR'FRF' //OLL T
> D U2R2U'R2U2F2U'R2 // PBL
> ...



x' z //inspection
R2 U' R2 //layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //CLL

Final solution: R2 U' R' U R' U' R' F R F' U'

Next: F2 U' R U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 

2x2 scrams shouldn't be 6 gen.


----------



## Couber (Jan 2, 2021)

S


Cubing Forever said:


> x' z //inspection
> R2 U' R2 //layer
> R U R' U' R' F R F' U' //CLL
> 
> ...


Sorry mate


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F2 U' R U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2



U' L' B' L' // Prepare faces
U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' // CLL

Next: F2 U2 R' U F U F' U R' U2


----------



## Milominx (Jan 4, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> U' L' B' L' // Prepare faces
> U' R U' R' U R' F R2 F' // PBL
> 
> Next: F2 U2 R' U F U F' U R' U2


CLL:
U R F' R' U' R // Layer
U' R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R' U2 // CLL
17 HTM
Next: R2 U R' F' R' F2 U F R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2021)

Milominx said:


> R2 U R' F' R' F2 U F R'



y2 R2' F U (F2) // (4) D-face
(F) R' F' R U R U' R' U' // (8/12) CLL L

NEXT : F2 R U2 F' R' U R' F2 R
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> y2 R2' F U (F2) // (4) D-face
> (F) R' F' R U R U' R' U' // (8/12) CLL L
> 
> NEXT : F2 R U2 F' R' U R' F2 R
> —


z' //inspection
U2 R' U R2 //Face
U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
R U' R F2 R' U R' U' //PBL

Sorry I don't know Anti CLL

Next: R F' R U' F U R' F U


----------



## Charles Jerome (Jan 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> z' //inspection
> U2 R' U R2 //Face
> U' F R U R' U' F' //OLL
> R U' R F2 R' U R' U' //PBL
> ...


x' y'// inspection
R' F'// LS-1 face
U R2 U' R2' U R2 U2' // LS-1 alg+auf

full solution: R' F' U R2 U' R2' U R2 U2'

next scramble: F R' F R U' R2 F R F2 R


----------



## Couber (Jan 5, 2021)

_Mantap_


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Charles Jerome said:


> x' y'// inspection
> R' F'// LS-1 face
> U R2 U' R2' U R2 U2' // LS-1 alg+auf
> 
> ...


Lolscrams make me happy

x2 z //Inspection
U R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' U2 //EG 1 +AUF

Next: R U' F2 U F2 U F U' F2


----------



## Charles Jerome (Jan 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Lolscrams make me happy
> 
> x2 z //Inspection
> U R' F R2 U R' F' R U2 R' U2 //EG 1 +AUF
> ...


// inspection
R' U R' U' (R)// layer
(R') F R U2 R U' R2' F2 R F'// eg1

full solution: R' U R' U' F R U2 R U' R2' F2 R F'

next scramble: U' R2 U' R' F' U R2 F' R2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 7, 2021)

Charles Jerome said:


> next scramble: U' R2 U' R' F' U R2 F' R2



z' y2
U2 F R' F' R' // Mix faces
U' R2 U F2 R2 // Solve faces + PBL

Next: R F' U' R2 F R' F' U' R U


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 7, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> R F' U' R2 F R' F' U' R U



z2 F' U' F // (3) D
R U2 R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' // (11/14) U

NEXT : R U F2 U F' U2 R2 F' U
—


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 9, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R U F2 U F' U2 R2 F' U



z y
U' B' U2 // Face
F' L U2 F2 R U' // EG-1

Next: R' F2 R U R2 F2 R' U' R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 9, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> R' F2 R U R2 F2 R' U' R



U F2 
R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R' // CLL

NEXT : U' F' U R2 U R' F2 U' F U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U F2
> R U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R' // CLL
> 
> NEXT : U' F' U R2 U R' F2 U' F U2
> —


y //Inspection
L D2 F' D L' D' //Face on left
z U2 R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R U //CLL+ AUF

Next: U R U' F2 U' R F U R F'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U R U' F2 U' R F U R F'



y
U2 R F R F' R // Opposite faces
F' R U' R2 U R' F // PBL

Next: R2 U R2 F2 R' U F R' U'


----------



## Charles Jerome (Jan 12, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> y //Inspection
> L D2 F' D L' D' //Face on left
> z U2 R' U R U2 R2 F R F' R U //CLL+ AUF
> 
> Next: U R U' F2 U' R F U R F'


x' y2// inspection
R U R' // face
U F U' R U2 R' F' R U R' F' U2 // eg1+auf

Next scramble: R F R2 F R2 F' U F' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2021)

Gnome said:


> R F' U' R2 F' U2 R U' R U' R2



y' R U2 R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' 

NEXT : U F' U F' R2 U2 F' U R'
—


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U F' U F' R2 U2 F' U R'



z' y B R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2

Also

B D' L' B2 F' L' F L' F' L2 F R U2 R'

NEXT : R F' U2 R' F' U2 R' F' R2


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 18, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : R F' U2 R' F' U2 R' F' R2


x2 //Inspection
L' U' L U L' //Face
U R' U R' F U' R U R2 U //Anti-CLL +AUF 
Next:
R2 U R2 U' F U' R U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 18, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> R2 U R2 U' F U' R U2 F'



z2 F U R U2 // (5) White face
// (-2/3) R R' cancellation
F L2 F' L2 F' L2 F R' // (9/12) CLL

NEXT : R2 U R' F U2 R U2 F' U2
—


----------



## Legomanz (Jan 18, 2021)

Scramble: R2 U R' F U2 R U2 F' U2
z2 y // Inspection
R' (F') // Face
(F) U' R U2 R U' R' U R' F' // EG-2

Full solution: R' U' R U2 R U' R' U R' F'

Next: F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 F' U F


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 18, 2021)

Legomanz said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 R U' R2 F' U F


z //Inspection
U2 R U' R U R' //Face
U2 R2 F R F' R' F2 R U R' F' R2 U2 //Anti-CLL +AUF
Next: R2 F2 R' F2 U' F R' F' R' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 18, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Next: R2 F2 R' F2 U' F R' F' R' U'


z' y U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R' F R F' y U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'

Next: R' F' U2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F'


----------



## ProStar (Jan 18, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: R' F' U2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F'



/* Scramble */
R' F' U2 F2 R' U2 F U2 F'

/* Solve */
F U2 F U2 R' F' R // CLP

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: U' F R U F2 R F' R' U'


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 18, 2021)

Very inefficient but here it is:

/* Scramble */
U' F R U F2 R F' R' U'

/* Solve */
y2 U B2 R B' R' l F R U R' U' F' U2 R2F2 R2 

Meathod: Ortega

NEXT: 
R U' F' U R' F2 U R' U


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> NEXT:
> R U' F' U R' F2 U R' U


x2//Inspection
F' R' U R U R'//Face
F' U2 R U2 R' U2 F //EG-1+(no)AUF
Next:
F' R F' U2 F' R' F R' U
Also can someone give me a better solution for my face.


----------



## Legomanz (Jan 19, 2021)

ZB2op said:


> Also can someone give me a better solution for my face.


x2 R F' R'

Scramble: F' R F' U2 F' R' F R' U
y' x2 // Inspection
R' F' R (U' R' ) // Layer
(R U') R' U' F R' F' R U' R' F R F' // CLL

Full solution: R' F' R U2 R' U' F R' F' R U' R' F R F'

Next: F' U R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U


----------



## ZB2op (Jan 19, 2021)

Legomanz said:


> x2 R F' R'


I feel dumb


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 22, 2021)

Legomanz said:


> Next: F' U R U' R2 U2 F2 R' U


x2 //Inspection
U2 R2 U' R2 //Face
U' R U' R2 F R2 U' R' //OLL
U F' U' F R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 //PLL

Next: R U R2 F R' U R U F'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R U R2 F R' U R U F'




x F' U F' L2 U' L2

lol

Next: U' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U


----------



## JWinslow23 (Jan 24, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: U' F2 R' F2 R' F2 R2 U



U' R' U' R F R' F // separation
U F2 // orient
F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 // PBL

Final solution (after cancelling): U' R' U' R F R' F R2 U2 F2 U' F2

Next: R U' F' U2 F2 U' R' F2 R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 26, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : R2 F' R F U' F2 U' F' U'



x2
D F R U2 R U' R' F // Layer/CLL Cancel
U2 // AUF

Next: F' R F' U2 F R' U R2 F2


----------



## Drydareelin (Jan 30, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F' R F' U2 F R' U R2 F2



x' y2 
U' R U2 R // Opposite faces
U F2 U R2 U' R2 U2 // Solve

Next: U R F R' F2 R' F R' U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 3, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : U2 R F' U R' F U2 F R2



y2
L' B' L B' L' // Opposite faces
U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 // Cancel into solve

Next: R F U' R U F U F' U'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: R F U' R U F U F' U'


x2
R' F2 R'//Layer
U' F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U2//CLL
Next:F' U2 F' R2 F2 U R' U R'


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : R' F2 U F2 U' F U R' F2


x2
R2 F R' U R' U2 R' U' R//Layer 9x9
U F R U R' U' F' U2//CLL 8/17
Next:R F U' F' R2 F2 U F2 R'


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 6, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : U' R2 U F2 U2 R F2 R U'



y2
U R' U2 R // Opposite faces
B2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U // Solve
11 htm

Next: F' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 10, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' F2 U'



U' F' U2 F2 D F2 D' F2 R // 9 htm

Next: F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 17, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: F' R F2 U' F2 R2 U' R2 U


y //inspection
R2 U' R //Layer
F' R U R' U' R' F R //OLL
U F' U' F R2 U R' U R U' R U' R2 U2 //PLL+AUF

Next: R U2 R U R' F2 R' F' R U


----------



## Drydareelin (Feb 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R U2 R U R' F2 R' F' R U



z' y2
R' U' R2 U' R' F2 R' U R' U // 10 htm

Next: U R F2 R F' U R2 F2 U


----------



## carcass (Feb 27, 2021)

I did this with a virtual cube so let's see how this goes.


Drydareelin said:


> U R F2 R F' U R2 F2 U


y z'
U2 L U' L' R' U2 R' U R //Accidental Double Layer
x y R' F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R' //Ortega PLL because I don't know this CLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' R2 U F' R F' U R F


----------



## Drydareelin (Mar 3, 2021)

carcass said:


> NEXT SCRAMBLE: F' R2 U F' R F' U R F



x' y
F D2 F' R2 U' // Mixed faces
R2 U' R2 U2 // Solve

Next: U2 F' U F U2 F U' R' U2


----------



## carcass (Mar 9, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> U2 F' U F U2 F U' R' U2


x y2
F' U' R U R B2 R2//Layer
U' L' U R U' L U R' U//CLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: U2 F' R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 9, 2021)

carcass said:


> U2 F' R U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U2


Mehta 2: 6 ETM

B2 R2 U2 R (U2) //bar+6CO
(U') R2 //6CP

Full solution: B2 R2 U2 R U R2

Next: F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R U R' F'


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 9, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F' U2 R2 U2 F2 R U R' F'



9 ETM

R' U2 D R' D R' //HTR
F2 R2 U2 //solved

Next: R F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 9, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: R F2 R F' R' F2 R2 U2 R' U'



13 ETM

F' U F U' R2 //DR, 3C
B2 R F R' B2 R F' R' //solved

Next: U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R U2 R U'


----------



## Drydareelin (Mar 10, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' F' R2 U R U2 R U'



F R2 U B' U // Opposite faces
R2 U R2 U' R2 // Solve, 10 htm

Next: U' F' R' U R' U F2 U2 R'


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 13, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> Next: U' F' R' U R' U F2 U2 R'



11 ETM

B' D' B D //DR
F U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F' //solved

Next: U' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> U' R U2 F' R' U2 R2 U' R


Ortega:
F2 U F' U2 F2 //Face+OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U //PBL

Anti CLL:
F R' L' //Face
U' F R' F' R U R U' R F2 R2 U2 //Anti CLL

ortega solution has 1 less move than anti CLL solution lol

next: F' U2 R F2 R' U' R U' F'


----------



## Scollier (Mar 23, 2021)

y' x' //inspection
U2 L2 U2 L U L' U' L //first layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
y' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'//PLL

Next: *R U2 F' R2 F' U' F U' F2*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 24, 2021)

Scollier said:


> R U2 F' R2 F' U' F U' F2


F R2 F R' F' //Layer
R U R' U R U R' F R' F' R U' //CLL
Next: R' F R2 U R2 F R' F2 R U2


----------



## RyanSoh (Mar 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' F R2 U R2 F R' F2 R U2



10 ETM

L2 D' R //DR
U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' //solved

Next: F2 R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> F2 R' F' U' R2 U' R2 U F'


2x2 FMC: 9 ETM
x' U2 R U R' U R //DR
U' F2 //Solved

next: R' F' U F R' F' R' U F2 R'


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 27, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 2x2 FMC: 9 ETM
> x' U2 R U R' U R //DR
> U' F2 //Solved
> 
> next: R' F' U F R' F' R' U F2 R'


zy'
R2U2RU//6corners
y2z'U2R'U'R2U'R'U'RU'R'U'//L2C
15moves
next:R2 U F U F' R2 U F U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Mar 30, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> next: R2 U F U F' R2 U F U2



x'
R' U R' // Prepare opposites
U2 R' U' F2 R F' R U2 // Solve
11 etm

Next: U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 30, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> U' F2 U F2 U2 R' U2 R F'


LBL w/cancellation:
x //inspection
L' U2 L2 F' L2 U L //Face + OLL
F R F' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U //PLL

CLL:
x //inspection
R U R2 F' R //Layer 
F R F' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U //CLL

Next: R U F R U R F2 R2 U2 R' F'


----------



## carcass (Mar 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> F' U2 R F2 R' U' R U' F'


x'//Inspection
U' R2 U R' U' R U R'//First Layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'//CLL
NEXT SCRAMBLE: R2 U F R2 F2 R2 F' U' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 31, 2021)

carcass said:


> R2 U F R2 F2 R2 F' U' R'


16 HTM
R' F U' F' //Layer
U F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R' //CLL

with a different layer: 14 ETM
R' U' R' F' R //Layer
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 //CLL

With another different layer: 21 ETM
R' U F U2 F' //layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' U //CLL
everything was fine until this long ugly CLL

Next: R U2 R' F R U R' F2 R2 F2


----------



## Legomanz (Mar 31, 2021)

Scramble: R U2 R' F R U R' F2 R2 F2

x' // Inspection
U2 R' U' R' U' // Layer + LL skip

Next: U F' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2


----------



## Drydareelin (Apr 1, 2021)

Legomanz said:


> Next: U F' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2



y2
R U' R U R' F U' R // Opposite faces
U R2 U2 // Solve, 11 etm

Next: R2 F R F' R2 F U' F2 U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 3, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> R2 F R F' R2 F U' F2 U


U' R U' F2 U F' //layer
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' U' //CLL

next: R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 3, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' F



R F R2 F' // 1 move to yellow face
R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL (1 move cancelled)
11 HTM

NEXT : U2 F2 R2 F U2 F R' F2 U'
—


----------



## RyanSoh (Apr 7, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 F2 R2 F U2 F R' F2 U'
> —



15 ETM

D F' L2 F' L //DR
U' R2 U L2 U' L2 U2 F2 D F2 //solved

Next: U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 7, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F



F' U R F'  

NEXT : U' R U F2 R' F2 R F U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 8, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R U F2 R' F2 R F U2


U2 R' B' R' U R //Face
U R' U R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 U2 //Ugly long Anti-CLL

Next: U' F U2 R F2 R U' F2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 8, 2021)

I can only do Ortega. Don't hate me.

x' y'
U2 L' U L // layer
U F R U R' U' F' // CO
U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 // PDB

NEXT: U R' F' U' F2 U' F U2 F'


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 11, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U R' F' U' F2 U' F U2 F'



U' F U2 R' F' R U' F R' F' R2
11 HTM

U' F (R2) // B-face
(R2') U2 R' F' R U' F R' F' R2 // CLL

NEXT : U' F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U R U'
—


----------



## porkyp10 (Apr 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' F' R F2 R2 U2 R' U R U'


x 
U R U2 R' U' R U R'
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' 
U2

Next: R U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' F'


----------



## BenChristman1 (Apr 11, 2021)

porkyp10 said:


> Next: R U' F2 R' F' R2 U' R' F'


z y U' R U' R' U // lol

Next: U R' F R2 U' R U2 F' U


----------



## porkyp10 (Apr 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: U R' F R2 U' R U2 F' U


x
U R' U2 R2 U' R' //Layer
U2 F R U R' U' F' U //CLL

Next: F2 U' F R' U2 R2 U' F U F'


----------



## Rouxster (Apr 11, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> z y U' R U' R' U // lol
> 
> Next: U R' F R2 U' R U2 F' U


z2 F' L F// face
U F R U' R2 F' R U R' F' R //EG- 1

Next:F R U R' U R2 U F' U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 15, 2021)

Rouxster said:


> Next:F R U R' U R2 U F' U'



R' U' R y' z2 U R2 R U' R' U R U' R' U'

Next: R2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U R'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 15, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R2 U2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U R'



z' y2
R' U' R U R' // layer (5)
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // bruno (10)
U' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 U // PBL (9)

NEXT: F R' F R' U' F' R2 U F R2


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 15, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F R' F R' U' F' R2 U F R2



z' L F' // D layer
R U' L' U R' U' L U // U layer

NEXT : R2 U F U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U'
—


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U F U2 F R2 F2 U' R' U'
> —



[18 STM]
x2 // inspect
U' L' U' L U R' U' R // D layer (intuitive) [8]
U R U2 R' U2 L' U R U' // U layer (COLL) [9]
B // ABF [1]

NEXT:
F' U' R' U' R F R' U2 F


----------



## RyanSoh (Apr 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> F' U' R' U' R F R' U2 F



11 HTM

x' D' R2 //layer
L2 F2 L U' F' L F L U //EG-2

Next: U2 R' F U' F2 U F U2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 29, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: U2 R' F U' F2 U F U2 R'


R' U' R2 F' R U F//Face+OLL
U R U' R F2 R' U R' U' //PBL

Next: R' F R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' F R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' F2



Ortega
[19 STM]
z
L U L // D layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' // U layer
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Ortega
[21 STM]
z
L U L // D layer
U F' R U R' U' R' F R // U layer
L D' L' L2 F2 L2 L D L' // PBL

NEXT:
U2 R U2 F' U' F2 R F' R' U'


----------



## Rafaello (Apr 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U2 R U2 F' U' F2 R F' R' U'



x2 z'
R U R' U2 R' U R//layer
U L' U' L U L F' L' F //CLL
U2 //AUF
Next: F' U' R' F R2 F R' F U'


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 29, 2021)

Can you provide some example solves of HD/HD-G down below? I'm kinda confused about what they do


----------



## Scollier (May 19, 2021)

Rafaello said:


> Next: F' U' R' F R2 F R' F U'



Bumping because I'm bored and why not?

F' U' z' y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //super inefficient but I'm too lazy to look up algs so I do it the lazy way 

*Next: U' R' F R' U R2 F2*


----------



## ruffleduck (May 19, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Bumping because I'm bored and why not?
> 
> F' U' z' y U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 F R U R' U' F' R U R' U R U2 R' U' y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //super inefficient but I'm too lazy to look up algs so I do it the lazy way
> 
> *Next: U' R' F R' U R2 F2*



y R B' R' // yellow face
U' R' F R F' U2 F R U2 R' F U // EG-1

edit: NEXT: U R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' R'

I finished learning full EG-1 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Scollier (May 19, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> y R B' R' // yellow face
> U' R' F R F' U2 F R U2 R' F U // EG-1
> 
> edit: NEXT: U R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' R'
> ...



Congrats!! 

U R U R U2 R' U' R U R' //first two faces
D2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U//PBL

Next: R2 F R2 U2 F2 U' R' U' R2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 19, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> NEXT: U R2 F' U2 R' U' F2 U' R'


12 STM w/ cancellations, whooo
x y
R F R U' R' // First face
R U' F R2 F' R' F R F' R' // LEG-1

I don't actually know LEG-1, btw

Next: U2 R2 F2 U' R F U' F R


----------



## tsmosher (May 19, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: U2 R2 F2 U' R F U' F R



[11 STM] (with cancellations)
L // orient 1st layer
U R U' R' U R U2 R // orient 2nd layer
F2 R2 // PBL

NEXT:
U' R' F2 R F2 U2 R F R'


----------



## the dnf master (May 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U' R' F2 R F2 U2 R F R'


z2//inspection
U F R2 U' R'//1st layer
U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U' R U' R'//CLL
U//AUF

Next: R2 U2 F R2 U' R U2 R F2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: R2 U2 F R2 U' R U2 R F2



11 ETM after cancellations

R' U2 R' U //DR
U2 F' L2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' //PBL

Next: U2 R F U' F R2 U' F U2 F


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 20, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: U2 R F U' F R2 U' F U2 F


z y2 // Inspection
F (R U' R') // Layer
(R U R') U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PBL

Final solution: F U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F'

Next: R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R U R2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 20, 2021)

Next: R' U2 R' F2 R U2 R U R2
[/QUOTE]

z // Inspection
U2' R' // Layer
U (R U R' U') (R' F R F') // OLL
(R U' R) F2 (R' U R') // PBL
U' // AUF

Next: R' F U R' F' U R U R'


----------



## the dnf master (May 20, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Next: R' F U R' F' U R U R'


z'//inspection
L2 F' L' U L//layer
U F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL
Next: F2 R U2 R U R2 F' U R' U2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 20, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: F2 R U2 R U R2 F' U R' U2


13 STM, not bad
x' F' L2 U' L' // Layer
R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 // CLL

Next: U' R2 U2 R' U2 F2 U' F' R2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 20, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Next: R' F U R' F' U R U R'



14 ETM

U2 L D' L' //DR
U' R2 U F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 //solved

Next: U2 R F U R' F2 U R' F2


----------



## the dnf master (May 20, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: U2 R F U R' F2 U R' F2


z2//inspection
U' R' U' R'//layer
R2 F2 R U R' F R2 U2 R' U' R//CLL
U//AUF
Next: F' U F' U' R' F2 R2 U F'


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 20, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> z2//inspection
> U' R' U' R'//layer
> R2 F2 R U R' F R2 U2 R' U' R//CLL
> U//AUF
> Next: F' U F' U' R' F2 R2 U F'


x' y2 // inspection
R2 U R' U R2 // layer
(U) F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL
x2 y2 U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // PLL

Man I wish I cared enough to learn EG\

NEXT: R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F' R


----------



## RyanSoh (May 20, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R2 U' F2 U R' U2 F' R



12 ETM

D2 R' F' //DR
R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 //PBL

Next: F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U' F'


----------



## tsmosher (May 20, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> 12 ETM
> 
> D2 R' F' //DR
> R2 F2 L' U2 L2 F2 L' F2 R2 //PBL
> ...



[22 HTM]
L U' R U R' // green layer
L U L' U' L' B L B' // blue layer
D2 U R U' R F2 R' U R' // ADF+PBL

NEXT:
F' R' U' F' R2 F' U' R2 F2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 20, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> F' R' U' F' R2 F' U' R2 F2


13 HTM

y // Inspection
U R U R' F' // CO
U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next: U2 F R2 F U F' U R U


----------



## RyanSoh (May 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: U2 F R2 F U F' U R U



15 HTM

x
B2 U2 F //DR
R2 U2 //setup
R' U' R' F2 R2 B2 U2 R D R' //NLL

Next: F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 21, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: F R2 F' U' F2 R2 U2 F' R2


I see we're doing HD-G, eh?

14 HTM

z // Inspection
U F R U2 R' F // CO
y' R2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 // NLL

Next: R' F2 R U' R2 F R' U F'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 21, 2021)

Next: R' F2 R U' R2 F R' U F'
[/QUOTE]

14 HTM

z // Inspection
L F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // CO
y' R2 U' B2 R2' // NLL

this method is fun
Next: R' F' R' F2 R' F' R' U R2 U'


----------



## RyanSoh (May 21, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Next: R' F' R' F2 R' F' R' U R2 U'



16 HTM

z2 x'
R //V
R U R' U' R U2 R' //LOLS
U R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 //PBL

Next: R U2 F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 21, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: R U2 F2 R F' R2 F2 R2 U2



15 HTM

y'
F' D2 R' D R //DR
R U2 F' R U2 R' U' F2 R' U' //NLL

Next: R U' F2 U F2 U F U' F


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 21, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> 15 HTM
> 
> y'
> F' D2 R' D R //DR
> ...


14 HTM

x' y'
L2 U' L' // First face
U2 R' U2 F R U2 R U' R2 F // EG-1
U // AUF

Next: U' F U' R F' U2 F U2 R'


----------



## the dnf master (May 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: U' F U' R F' U2 F U2 R'


z2//inspection 
R2 U' R B2 R2//layer 
U F R' F' R U R U' R'//CLL 
U2//AUF

Next: U F' U R2 U' F2 U' R U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 21, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: U F' U R2 U' F2 U' R U2


12 STM:
x' //inspection 
R2 F' R' F R2 U' R F2 R' U R' U2 //Solved

19 STM:
F R2 B' R2 U R2 //face
F R' F' R U2 F R' F' R2 U2 R B2 R2 U' //anti CLL

Next: R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R' U R2


----------



## AlgoCuber (May 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R' U R2


12 HTM

x // Inspection
F' U R // First face
F' U R U2 R' F U2 F // EG-1
U2 // AUF

Next: U F' R2 F R' F R' F2 R2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 21, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> U F' R2 F R' F R' F2 R2



14 HTM

x y2 U' B2 U F //DR
R U2 F' R U2 R' U' F2 R' U //NLL

Next: R F' R U' R U' R F' R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 21, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: R F' R U' R U' R F' R'



[20 ETM]
y // inspect
L U' L' U' R U' R' // 1st layer
F R U R' U' F // 2nd layer
y U B2 U2 L2 U L2 // PBL

NEXT:
U R' U' R F' U F2 U F R2


----------



## abunickabhi (May 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U R' U' R F' U F2 U F R2



F' U2 F U' L U2 L' z R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F //long solution me noob


Next: R' U2 F R' U2 F R' F R2 U2


----------



## tsmosher (May 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: R' U2 F R' U2 F R' F R2 U2



[23 ETM]
x z' // inspect
R2 U' R U' R'
U R U R' U' R' F R F'
y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'

NEXT:
R' U' F2 R2 U F' U2 F' U' R'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R' U' F2 R2 U F' U2 F' U' R'


15 HTM
x' y' // Inspection
U' R U' R' // DR
U R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
U' R2 U' // Finish
alg.cubing.net

z y2 // Inspection
R' U' R' // Face
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y' U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL
alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 R2 U2 R U F' R U' F


----------



## tsmosher (May 23, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next: F2 R2 U2 R U F' R U' F



[23 HTM]
z' R U R' U' L' U' L // face
U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U' // PBL

NEXT:
R2 U F' U2 F U2 F' R2 F


----------



## RyanSoh (May 23, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R' U2 F R' U2 F R' F R2 U2



12 HTM

F D' F //DR
D2 R' U' R F2 R' U R' U //solved

Edit: I used the wrong scramble oops. Next is above


----------



## abunickabhi (May 24, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> [23 HTM]
> z' R U R' U' L' U' L // face
> U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL
> U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U' // PBL
> ...


x z' U R2 U R U R' //nice yellow layer
y' L' U' L U L F' L' F U2 //easy CLL

Next: F2 R U' F U F R2 U' R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: F2 R U' F U F R2 U' R'



[26 HTM]
x2 y2 // inspect
L D L' D' L D L' // yellow layer (7)
R D R' D R D2 R' // sune (7)
U R2 U R2 D' F2 L2 U' L2 D F2 U' // T perm (12)

NEXT:
U F R F2 U R' U' F U'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U F R F2 U R' U' F U'


Ortega 13 STM

z F' U2 R' F R' y' U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2

Next: U' R' U2 R U2 F2 U' R U2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> U' R' U2 R U2 F2 U' R U2



12 HTM

z y U2 L D' L' //DR
U2 R2 F2 D' R2 D R2 U2 //NLL

Next: F2 U F' R' F R2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## tsmosher (May 26, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: F2 U F' R' F R2 U2 F2 R2



// 19 HTM
U R' U R // layer (4)
B L U L' U' B' // OLL (6)
D' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL (10)

NEXT:
U' F R' U2 F U' R2 U R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 26, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> U' F R' U2 F U' R2 U R


Nice cancellation into nice Anti-CLL:15 STM
z' //inspection
R' U R' U' R U R2 F' U' F U R' F2 R2 U2 //Solved

Next: F R' U' F U' R2 U F' R U'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: F R' U' F U' R2 U F' R U'


y' x' R2 U' R U R2 F2 R U2 R U' R' F U'

Next: U2 R U R' F2 R2 F' R U'


----------



## Legomanz (May 26, 2021)

Scramble: U2 R U R' F2 R2 F' R U'

y2 // Inspection
R' F' R' // Face
U' R U R2' F' R2 U R' U' // EG-1

Next: F U' F2 R U' F2 U R' U'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

Zayn! I never knew you were on these forums 



Legomanz said:


> Next: F U' F2 R U' F2 U R' U'



z' x2 // inspection
R U2 R // face
U R2 F' R U' R' F2 R F R' F R2 U2 // anti-CLL

Next: R' F R' F' U F2 U' F R'


----------



## abunickabhi (May 26, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: R' F R' F' U F2 U' F R'


z' U2 F' U' R U2 R' U2 //layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' //slow CLL

Next: F' R2 F U' R U' F U' F


----------



## Legomanz (May 26, 2021)

Scramble: F' R2 F U' R U' F U' F

y' x // Inspection
(R) // Face
(R') F' R F U R' F' R U R' F' R U // EG-1

Full solution: F' R F U R' F' R U R' F' R U 

Next: F2 R F' U2 R F' U2 R' U'


----------



## AndrewT99 (May 27, 2021)

Legomanz said:


> Next: F2 R F' U2 R F' U2 R' U'


z' x2 // Inspection
U' R' U' R' // Face
U R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' // EG-1

Next: R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U F R2


----------



## RyanSoh (May 27, 2021)

AndrewT99 said:


> R2 F' R2 F' U2 R' U F R2



14 HTM

L2 U L2 U L2 //layer
F R U' R' U R U R' F' //CLL

Next: U' F2 U' F R' F R F2 U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2021)

RyanSoh said:


> Next: U' F2 U' F R' F R F2 U'



[15 HTM]
U R U' R' // layer (4)
F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' U' // CLL (11)

NEXT:
R2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 R'


----------



## the dnf master (May 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> R2 U' F' U2 R F2 U' F' U2 R'


x' y//inspection 
U' L' U R2 x' U' R B2 R2//layer 
F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F'//CLL 
U2//AUF

Next: F R2 U F' U2 R' F' U2 R


----------



## PikachuPlayz_MC (May 27, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Next: F R2 U F' U2 R' F' U2 R



z y
L2 U2
R' U' R U' R' U2R
U2

Next: 
R' U R2 U R2 U' F U R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 28, 2021)

PikachuPlayz_MC said:


> z y
> L2 U2
> R' U' R U' R' U2R
> U2
> ...



//Guimond: 18 ETM
D2 L D' L' // orientation
y' R2 U R2 // separation
D' U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

NEXT:
U2 F2 R2 F' R U' R F R'


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U2 F2 R2 F' R U' R F R'



Ortega

y //Inspection
U' R' U' R' // Face | (4/4)/(4/17)
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL | (9/13) / (13/17)
R2 B2 R2 // PBL | (3/16) / (16/17)
U //AUF | (1/17) / (17/17)

17 Moves/ETM

Regrip: = 0

Next: R' F' R' U' R2 F2 R' F U2


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (May 29, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> Next: R' F' R' U' R2 F2 R' F U2



Ortega

z x' //Inspection
U L2 F U F' // F2L
(U) R2 U' B2 U2' R2' U' R2 // PBL
U //AUF

14 Moves/ETM
Next: U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R'


----------



## ruffleduck (May 29, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> // F2L


lol


> Next: U' R' F2 U2 F' U2 F U2 R'



z2 // inspection
R U R // layer
U F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F' // CLL

Next: U2 R2 F' R F2 R U R' F'


----------



## AndrewT99 (Jun 1, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Next: U2 R2 F' R F2 R U R' F'


x2 z // Inspection
U' R' U' R' // Face
U' R' U' R' F2 U F' R F' U2 // EG-1

Next: F U' R F U' R2 U' R' U'


----------



## calcuber1800 (Jun 2, 2021)

y // Inspection
L U L // Face
U R' F R B' R' F' R B' // OLL
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Next: R2 F U2 R2 U' R2 F R' U'


----------



## Garf (Jun 2, 2021)

z2 // inspection
U2 R2' U2 R U' R' U2 R // Face, canceling out oll.
y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBl Bars on top and bottom layers.
Next scramble: R U' F R U R U2 F' R'


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Next scramble: R U' F R U R U2 F' R'


y' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R U' //layer
R U' R' F R' F R U R' F R U2 //CLL

Next: U' R2 U F R' U2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 2, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' R2 U F R' U2 F2 U' R'


R' U' B R' //Layer
R' U2 R U R' U R //OLL
L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L

Next: R' U2 F U' R' F' R U2 R F2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' U2 F U' R' F' R U2 R F2



Guimond
21 ETM

x2 y // inspect
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L // orient (8)
F2 D' B2 // separate (3/11)
R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R' U // PBL (10/21)

next: U2 F' U R U F' R F R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 16, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U2 F' U R U F' R F R'


Ortega: 21 STM
z2 x' //inspection
U F' U' R U R' //layer
F R U R' U' F' //OLL
D R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'//PBL

Next: R' F R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U F


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' F R2 F' U R2 F2 R' U F


21 HTM
x//inspection
U' R' U R2 U' R2//layer
U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'//CLL
U//AUF

Next: F2 R F U' R F2 U' R F' R2


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 16, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> 21 HTM
> x//inspection
> U' R' U R2 U' R2//layer
> U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F'//CLL
> ...


x2
U' L' U L U' R U' R' // layer (8)
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL (9)
F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' // PBL (8/25)

NEXT: U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' U'


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x2
> U' L' U L U' R U' R' // layer (8)
> U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R // OLL (9)
> F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' // PBL (8/25)
> ...


Scramble from tmosher: U' R' F2 U' F2 U2 R F' U'
method: ortega
inspection: z2 y'
red face: skip
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
swap corners U: R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
PBL: y R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
AUF: U
7.564 single!
recon:https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=2x2x2&setup=U-_R-_F2_U-_F2_U2_R_F-_U-&alg=z2_y-//inspection R_U_R-_U_R_U2_R-//OLL R_U_R-_F-_R_U_R-_U-_R-_F_R2_U-_R-_U_y//swap R2_U-_R2_U2_y_R2_U-_R2//PBL U//AUF&view=playback"


> next scramble: R F U2 R


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 21, 2021)

Scramble: R F U2 R
Inspection: x z z’ x2
Face/Layer: R’ F2 U’ F
Solved.
Single: 1.836
Next: R F U F2


----------



## I_wish_for_sub-10 (Jul 22, 2021)

Scramble: R F U F2
Inspection: z x'
Solve: U2 L' U' L'
Time: 1.60
Next: U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

I_wish_for_sub-10 said:


> Scramble: R F U F2
> Inspection: z x'
> Solve: U2 L' U' L'
> Time: 1.60
> Next: U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F


scramble: U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F
inspection: y' z'
solve: U' R U R'
1.71 single!
if you do not understand:
y' z'//inspection
U' R U R'//solve
Next: U F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' U2 R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 22, 2021)

I_wish_for_sub-10 said:


> Scramble: R F U F2
> Inspection: z x'
> Solve: U2 L' U' L'
> Time: 1.60
> Next: U' R F R U R F' U' R2 U' F


Isn't that the WR scramble?


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

Isn't it this? U R' F' R


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Isn't it this? U R' F' R


That's the set-up. No 2x2 scrambler generates that.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Next: U F R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U' F' R' U2 R


Ortega, 22 HTM
x2 // Inspection
R2 U' R' // Face
U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R F U' R F R2 F2 R2 F


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Ortega, 22 HTM
> x2 // Inspection
> R2 U' R' // Face
> U' F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
> ...


Scramble: ☝
inspection: x' z x' y
green face/layer: U2 R U R'
OLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL/PLL/Swap: U y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
6.858 SINGLE!
Simplified version: x' z x' y//inspectionU2 R U R'//FACEU' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'//OLLU y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//PBL
Next: R F U2 F' R2 U F2 U' R' F2 U' F


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That's the set-up. No 2x2 scrambler generates that.


oh.


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 22, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Scramble: ☝
> inspection: x' z x' y
> green face/layer: U2 R U R'
> OLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
> ...



z' // inspect
L U L2 U L' U L U2 L' // orient both layers (9)
U' y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL (10/19)

next: F' U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U' F'


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 23, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> L U L2 U L' U L U2 L' // orient both layers (9)
> U' y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL (10/19)
> 
> next: F' U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U' F'


Scramble: ☝
inspection: z2
White face: U F' y' U' R U R'
OLL: U R U R' U R U2 R'
PBL: R2 F2 R2
AUF: U'
Time: 6.061
Next: R U F2 U' R2 U2


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 24, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Scramble: ☝
> inspection: z2
> White face: U F' y' U' R U R'
> OLL: R U R' U R U2 R'
> ...


Scramble: ☝
inspection: x'
red: R2 y2 U2 L' U' L
OLL; y' R U R' U R U2 R' y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PBL: R2 F2 R2
I'll edit this when my timer is available.
Next: R U F' U2 R' F2
Edit: 7.708


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 24, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Scramble: ☝
> inspection: x'
> red: R2 y2 U2 L' U' L
> OLL; y' R U R' U R U2 R' y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
> ...



R' U R' U' L' U2 L // orient (7)
B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 // permute (7/14)

next: R F' R' U R2 U F' U F2


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> R' U R' U' L' U2 L // orient (7)
> B2 U' L2 U2 B2 U' B2 // permute (7/14)
> 
> next: R F' R' U R2 U F' U F2


Scramble:☝
inspection: x' z2
red: U2 R' U' R U R'
OLL: R U2 R' U' R U' R U
swap: z2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2
PBL: y' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
11.157 single
Next: R U F' R2 U2 F U'
Edit: 8.606


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Jul 29, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Next: R U F' R2 U2 F U'


x' y L U2 L // orange face
y U2 L F' L2 U' L F U L' U L // EG-1
U2 // AUF

alg.cubing.net

Next: F2 R' U' F R2 U F' U2 R2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 29, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Next: R U F' R2 U2 F U'


16 STM(I can actually 1 look this scramble lol):
x z' //inspection
U R' U R2 //Face
U' R U R' U' R' F R F R2 B2 U //Anti CLL

Next: R U2 F2 R' F' R2 F R' U2 R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jul 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 16 STM(I can actually 1 look this scramble lol):
> x z' //inspection
> U R' U R2 //Face
> U' R U R' U' R' F R F R2 B2 U //Anti CLL
> ...



// 22 HTM
z B' U' B U' B'
U F R' F' R U R U' R'
y2 R U' R F2 R' U R'

next: F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jul 31, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: F2 U' R2 F2 U2 F2 R' F' U2


3 look Ortega: 18 HTM
x2 //inspection
R F R U' R' //face
U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 //OLL
F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 //PBL

1 look ortega: 14 HTM
x y' //inspection
U2 R U R U R' U R' U F2 U2 R2 U R2 //solved

this scram is an easy sub 2 lol

next: R F' R' U F2 R' U F' R'


----------



## Waffles (Jul 31, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> next: R F' R' U F2 R' U F' R'


z y’
L’ U2 L //face
y D’ R U R’ F’ R U R’ U’ R U R’ //EG-1
15 HTM

Next: F2 R U’ R2 F U2 R’ F’ U’ (I may have just ruined this thread)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: F2 R U' R2 F U2 R' F' U'


20 HTM
x' //inspection
F' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 //Layer
U' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 F R2 B2 U' //Anti CLL

Next: R F2 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R


----------



## Waffles (Aug 1, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R F2 R2 F' R2 U R' F2 R2 F' R


y
F R U’ R’ // first layer
R U R’ F R U’ R’ U’ R U’ R’ F // EG-1

9 STM
Next: U’ R’ F’ U F2 U’ R U’ R’


----------



## Cubing Forever (Aug 1, 2021)

Waffles said:


> Next: U' R' F' U F2 U' R U' R'


when you one look a solve but the solution is too long
x2 y' //inspection
U2 R2 U' R //Face
D' R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 U2 //PBL

Next: R2 F' R' U R2 U2 R' F' R' U


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> when you one look a solve but the solution is too long
> x2 y' //inspection
> U2 R2 U' R //Face
> D' R' U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 U2 //PBL
> ...


Scramble: ☝
I use ortega
inspection: x y x' y'
face: U' R U2 R' U' R U R
OLL: skip
PBL: U y' R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
AUF: U
5.630 single (First time getting "30" at the end)
Simplified: x y x' y'//inspection
Next: R U2 F' R2 U F2 U'


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Aug 14, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> R U2 F' R2 U F2 U'


Inspection: x' y
Solve:
L' U' L x' U' F2 y' R U2 R' U' R U R' // First Layer
U R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
y2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' // PLL
alg.cubing.net
7.877 single
For reference I average 5-7 seconds
Next: R U R2 F' U R2 U F2 U


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 16, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Next: R U R2 F' U R2 U F2 U


Scramble: ☝
Method: Ortega
inspection: x x'
Face: F' R' x2 U R U2 R' U' R U R
OLL: U' R U R' U' R' F R F'
PBL x2 y2 U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'
10.240 single
Next: R F2 U' F' R2 U2


----------



## the dnf master (Aug 16, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Next: R F2 U' F' R2 U2


13HTM
x2//inspection
R' U F' L' U' L//layer
L F' L' F L' U' L//CLL
Next: U R2 F' U R2 U F2 U2 F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Aug 19, 2021)

Scramble
y'//Inspection
U' R U R' U' R//Face
R' F' R U R U' R' F//Alternate OLL for diag swap
z2 U2 R U' R F2 R' U R'//PBL
Next: U2 F U F2 U F2 U' R2 U2


----------



## yCArp (Aug 19, 2021)

Scramble: U2 F U F2 U F2 U' R2 U2
B // Face
y2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CLL
U2 // AUF
Next: R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' F U2 F'


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 20, 2021)

yCArp said:


> Scramble: U2 F U F2 U F2 U' R2 U2
> B // Face
> y2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' // CLL
> U2 // AUF
> Next: R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' F U2 F'


Scramble: R2 U' R' F2 U F' U' F U2 F'
Ortega
inspection: x y x' y
Face: R U' R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F
PBL: U R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
AUF: U'
Next: R F2 U2 F' R2 U'


----------



## LukasCubes (Aug 30, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Next: R F2 U2 F' R2 U'


Method: 1LLS
Inspection: x'
3/4 Layer: F U2 F'
LSLL: y R F2 U2 F U2 F2 R'
Moves: 10 HTM
Next: U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U R U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Next: U2 R2 F2 R' U F' U R U'


CLL: 16 HTM
U F' U' R2 U' R U2 R' //Layer
F R' F' R U R U' R' //CLL

Next: R F2 R2 F' R' F' U F' R2 F


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R F2 R2 F' R' F' U F' R2 F


Method: EG version of TCLL
Inspection: y x' (0/0)
TCLL Face: R (1/1)
TCLL- REG-1 Alg: R' U F' U2 F' R F R (8/9)
AUF: U' (1/10)
10 moves; lower than gods number

cancellation for R and R' and its only 8


----------



## BenChristman1 (Sep 4, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Method: EG version of TCLL
> Inspection: y x' (0/0)
> TCLL Face: R (1/1)
> TCLL- REG-1 Alg: R' U F' U2 F' R F R (8/9)
> ...


It’s only 8 if you cancel the R and R’.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 4, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> It’s only 8 if you cancel the R and R’.


oh yeah lol let me edit that

Edit: done


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 9, 2021)

I am bored so I might as well do some VR example solves

Scramble: F R2 F R2 U' F U2 F' R

V: L2
1LLS O/A Case: R F R2 F' R F2 U' R2
AUF: U'

If you can one look it with the cancellations, it will look like this
x2 R' F R2 F' R F2 U' R2 U'

that is 9 moves 1 look

VR method averages 10-11 moves, it has 3690 algs


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 9, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> I am bored so I might as well do some VR example solves
> 
> Scramble: F R2 F R2 U' F U2 F' R
> 
> ...


Where are u getting this?


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 10, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Where are u getting this?


some alg genner that works great on 2x2 but sucks on 3x3


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 10, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Where are u getting this?


Hey give me a 2x2 scramble and I can guarantee the solve with VR will be under 14 moves


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> some alg genner that works great on 2x2 but sucks on 3x3


Do u have the link?


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> Hey give me a 2x2 scramble and I can guarantee the solve with VR will be under 14 moves


R2 F' U' R F' U R F' R'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 10, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> Do u have the link?





CubableYT said:


> R2 F' U' R F' U R F' R'


1st step skip lol
1LLS S/S Case: z2 R U R' U' R F' U F R2

dont click here


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 10, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> 1st step skip lol
> 1LLS S/S Case: z2 R U R' U' R F' U F R2
> 
> dont click here


I can almost guarantee a Rick roll...
Never gonna give you up, never gonna say goodbye...


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

Where's the next scramble?


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 10, 2021)

Last solve did not provide scramble.
Scramble: R F2 U' R' U R' U F' U

Solve:
L // *V*
U' R2 F2 R' F R2 F2 R U F2 // Solved

ACN

Next: U F' U2 F' R U' F R U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 10, 2021)

Melvintnh327 said:


> Next: U F' U2 F' R U' F R U'


BRASS(or YruRU): 10 HTM
z2 //inspection
F' U F //CP
R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 //solved

Next: U' F2 R' F2 R U R' F2 R F


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 10, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> BRASS(or YruRU): 10 HTM
> z2 //inspection
> F' U F //CP
> R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 //solved
> ...


Scramble: ☝
inspection: y'
yellow: U' R U R'
OLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
AUF: U'
3.42 is insane with that skip after OLL.
Next: R2 F' U' F R' U2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## Humble Cuber (Sep 10, 2021)

hellocubers said:


> Scramble: ☝
> inspection: y'
> yellow: U' R U R'
> OLL: U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
> ...


Inspection: y2 z' (place red bar on bottom right)
L2 U' L U L' // Red Face
U' R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F // T Case
U // AUF

NEXT: F2 R' F2 R' U' R2 U2 F2 R2


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 10, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I can almost guarantee a Rick roll...
> Never gonna give you up, never gonna say goodbye...


its not lol its where I gen 2x2 algs for VR method.


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 10, 2021)

Humble Cuber said:


> Inspection: y2 z' (place red bar on bottom right)
> L2 U' L U L' // Red Face
> U' R2 U R U' R2 F R U2 R' F // T Case
> U // AUF
> ...


z x' // Inspection an V Skip
R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U F2 // A/S 1LLS Case

This is 8 moves


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 12, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> z x' // Inspection an V Skip
> R2 F2 U2 R' U F2 U F2 // A/S 1LLS Case
> 
> This is 8 moves


there was no next on the last post, so here is the next scramble yo.

Next: U' F2 U F2 R' F U' R2 F2 R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 18, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Next: U' F2 U F2 R' F U' R2 F2 R'


Messing around with CP: 18 STM
z' //inspection
R U' F //CP
U2 R2 U' R2 //face
U' R U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 //LEG-1

Next: R2 F R' U R2 F' R U R F


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Messing around with CP: 18 STM
> z' //inspection
> R U' F //CP
> U2 R2 U' R2 //face
> ...



x' // A2
R' U L' U' L // F2P (5)
U L' U' L U' R U' L' U R' U2 L // NMCLL (12/17)
U R' // un-transform (2/19)

NEXT: R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R U R'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: R2 F' U F2 U' F2 R U R'


19 STM:
x' //inspection
U2 R2 U' R //layer
F U R U' R' F' //OLL
U' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U //PBL

15 STM:
x' //inspection
U R' U R U2 R' U R' U B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U'//Solved

Next: R' U R' U2 R2 F R' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 19 STM:
> x' //inspection
> U2 R2 U' R //layer
> F U R U' R' F' //OLL
> ...



// CLL
U' R2 // layer (2)
U2 R U R' U R U L' U R' U' L // CLL (12/14)
U2 // AUF (1/15)

next: U2 R F U R U2 F' U' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 19, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U2 R F U R U2 F' U' F'


13 HTM:
x y2 //inspection
R U' R U' R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R' 

Next: R U' F R2 U' R' U' F U'


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 19, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 13 HTM:
> x y2 //inspection
> R U' R U' R U' R2 F R F' R U2 R'
> 
> Next: R U' F R2 U' R' U' F U'


R2 F' R F' R2 x R U R' U R U2 R'
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //meh bad solution ik

Next: R F U F' U F U' R2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 25, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> R2 F' R F' R2 x R U R' U R U2 R'
> U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //meh bad solution ik
> 
> Next: R F U F' U F U' R2 F2


y'
D' F' // pair (2)
U' R U' R U2 R' U R' U R U R' // 6CO (12/14)
U R2 U' R2 // DCAL (4/18)
U2 // AUF (1/19)

NEXT: U2 R U' R2 U2 R' F U' F R'


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 27, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> y'
> D' F' // pair (2)
> U' R U' R U2 R' U R' U R U R' // 6CO (12/14)
> U R2 U' R2 // DCAL (4/18)
> ...


New Intermediate BLD method similar to Old Pochmann but uses actual algs

With my letters Memo

H: U R2 U2 F U R' F R2 F' R (10/10)
C: U R F2 R2 U R U' R F2 R' (10/20)
R: U2 R U R' U F2 U' F U F2 (10/30)
New Cycle
V: U R U' R2 U F' U F U2 R2 (10/40)
P: U R2 U' R U R2 U2 F R F' (10/50)
B: U2 R U' R F U2 R2 U F R' (10/60)
G: R U R' F2 R F' R U R2 F2 (10/70)

I thought I would bring this up, no algs preserve any edges.

Next: U2 R' U R' U' R2 F R F2


----------



## tsmosher (Sep 29, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> New Intermediate BLD method similar to Old Pochmann but uses actual algs
> 
> With my letters Memo
> 
> ...


y x2 // A2
R' B U2 B' // F2P (4)
U R' U R2 D R' U2 R D' R2' U' R // CLL (12/16)
U' R // un-transform (2/18)

next: R2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 F2 U


----------



## Drydareelin (Sep 29, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: R2 U2 R F' R2 F' R2 F2 U


z y'
F' R2 U2 R' U R U2 // Setup opposite faces
R F2 R2 U // Cancel into PLL
11 htm

Next: F U' R2 U R' U F' U F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 6, 2021)

Drydareelin said:


> z y'
> F' R2 U2 R' U R U2 // Setup opposite faces
> R F2 R2 U // Cancel into PLL
> 11 htm
> ...



z y2 // LEG-1
R B2 U R2 // layer (4)
U F2 R F' U R' F U' R2 // LEG-1 (9/13)

NEXT: F' U2 F' R2 F U' F U' F'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 25, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: F' U2 F' R2 F U' F U' F'


18 STM:
F U' R U2 R' //anti layer
U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 B2 U2 //anti CLL

Next: F R2 F' U' R2 F' U' R' F2


----------



## tsmosher (Oct 26, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 18 STM:
> F U' R U2 R' //anti layer
> U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F R2 B2 U2 //anti CLL
> 
> Next: F R2 F' U' R2 F' U' R' F2


U R2 L' U L // layer (5)
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL (9/14)
U' // AUF (1/15)

next: U R U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## Cubing Forever (Oct 28, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> next: U R U2 F' U F' U2 R2 U'


15 STM:
y' x' //inspection
F R U R2 //face
R U2 R' U2 R' F R F R2 B2 U //Anti-CLL

Next: R' F U' F2 U' R2 U' F2 U


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> 15 STM:
> y' x' //inspection
> F R U R2 //face
> R U2 R' U2 R' F R F R2 B2 U //Anti-CLL
> ...



x' // A2
F R' U R' // F2P (4)
U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // NMCLL (10/14)
U2 R // untransform (2/16)

NEXT: R F2 R2 U2 F' R2 F' R' F'


----------



## Athefre (Dec 22, 2021)

tsmosher said:


> x' // A2
> F R' U R' // F2P (4)
> U' R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' // NMCLL (10/14)
> U2 R // untransform (2/16)
> ...


*A2:*

x2 z' // Pair 1
U' R' // Pair 2 - transformed pair
U' L' U' L U R U' R' F // CCLL
U2 R' U // Align pairs

Next: F' U R' F2 R' U2 R F2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2021)

Athefre said:


> Next: F' U R' F2 R' U2 R F2 R2


R2 U' F // Permute
U' R U2 R U2 R' U // Orient/Finish
10 HTM

Next: F' U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F'


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 22, 2021)

x' /inspection

R' U R' U2/fist layer
F R U R' U' F'/oll
F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'/pll
next U2 R F' R F U2 R' U R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 22, 2021)

Cuber2s said:


> next U2 R F' R F U2 R' U R'


F' // Orient
R2 U' R2 U F2 // Blocks/Permute
U' R2 U' R2 // Finish
10 HTM

Next: F' R F R' F U2 F2 R2 U' F'


----------



## Cuber2s (Dec 22, 2021)

x2/inspection

R2 U2 R/first face
F R U R' U' R' F R/oll
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' U2/pll/ auf


----------



## carcass (Dec 22, 2021)

U F2 R' F R F' U F2 U'
13 STM, TCLL

x y2 R U R'//twisted layer
R' U2 R' U R2 F' U F R U'//tcll-

U' R2 U F' U' F U' F' U2


----------



## V Achyuthan (Dec 23, 2021)

carcass said:


> U' R2 U F' U' F U' F' U2


U F U R' // face
U y F R' F' R U R U' R' // EG0
13 STM

Next : R' F2 R2 U' F' R' F R2 F2


----------



## tsmosher (Dec 27, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> U F U R' // face
> U y F R' F' R U R U' R' // EG0
> 13 STM
> 
> Next : R' F2 R2 U' F' R' F R2 F2



y' z2 // A2, 18 HTM
B' // p1
R U' R // p2
U' R U' R2' D' R U2 R' D R2 U R' // NMCLL
U R // unxform

NEXT: F2 U' R F U' F R2 F2 U F'


----------



## Astr4l (Feb 5, 2022)

Ortega

First Layer: x L U L2
OLL: U F R’ F R U R U’ R’
PBL: x2 R U’ R x D2 x’ R’ U R’

next: R U2 R’ U’ R’ U2 R


----------



## tsmosher (Feb 5, 2022)

Astr4l said:


> Ortega
> 
> First Layer: x L U L2
> OLL: U F R’ F R U R U’ R’
> ...



// A2, 18 HTM
U2 R // solve DBR
U' R // xform
R' F R U R' F' R U' R' F' R // CLL2
U' R' U' // unxform & AUF

NEXT:
R U' R' F2 R' F R' U' F'


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 15, 2022)

sc


tsmosher said:


> // A2, 18 HTM
> U2 R // solve DBR
> U' R // xform
> R' F R U R' F' R U' R' F' R // CLL2
> ...


scramble: ☝
inspection: y x'
method: ortega
layer: U' L2 U2 L
OLL: U' F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'
PBL: y' U R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
AUF: U2
Next: R2 U F R' U2 F' U' R


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 15, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> Next: U2 R2 U F R F2 R F' R'


STM: 12
Inspection: y x
Face: R2 U R
LEG-1: U F R2 F' R2 U R' U2 R'
Next: R' F2 U2 F R' U F' U' F R2


----------



## Legomanz (Feb 15, 2022)

Scramble: R' F2 U2 F R' U F' U' F R2

y2 // Inspection
(R') // V
(R) U R' U2' R U R' F R' F' R U2 // LS

Full solution: U R' U2' R U R' F R' F' R U2

Next: F2 U' F' U F' R F' U F R2


----------



## Puzzlerr (Feb 15, 2022)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U' F // Permute
> U' R U2 R U2 R' U // Orient/Finish
> 10 HTM
> 
> Next: F' U F2 R2 U' F' U2 F2 U' F'


what method is that???


----------



## Eli Apperson (Feb 15, 2022)

Legomanz said:


> Next: F2 U' F' U F' R F' U F R2


Inspection: y
Face: R2 U R
EG-1: U' R' F R F' R' F R2 U' R' 
AUF: U'
STM: 14

U' F R2 U2 F U F2 R2 F'


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 16, 2022)

CubableYT said:


> Inspection: y
> Face: R2 U R
> EG-1: U' R' F R F' R' F R2 U' R'
> AUF: U'
> ...


inspection: y2
ortega face: R U R2 U R'
OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
PBL: y2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
next: F' U2 R2 F U F2 R


----------



## hellocubers (Feb 21, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> inspection: y2
> ortega face: R U R2 U R'
> OLL: U F R U R' U' F'
> PBL: y2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
> next: F' U2 R2 F U F2 R


inspection: y
face: L2 U' L U L' U' L
OLL: U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'
PBL: y2 R2 U' R2 U2 y R2 U' R2
AUF: U2
next: F R2 U F' R' U2


----------



## DynaXT (Feb 21, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> F R2 U F' R' U2



y' z // Inspection
R2 U2 R' // Layer
U L' U' L U L F' L' F // CLL

12 moves

Next: R2 U2 F R' U F R' U2 F


----------



## Jaym-er (Feb 21, 2022)

x' R' U R' F R U' R' U R' F R U' R U' // cancelled EG-2

Next: U2 F U' F R U R' U2 F U R


----------



## hellocubers (Apr 23, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> x' R' U R' F R U' R' U R' F R U' R U' // cancelled EG-2
> 
> Next: U2 F U' F R U R' U2 F U R


inspection: x'
red layer/face: R U' R U2 R'
OLL: F R U R' U' F'
PLL: U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R'
next: U R' F' U2 R F U' R' F R2 F'


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 23, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> U R' F' U2 R F U' R' F R2 F'



x y' // Inspection
L' U L2 F L' U' [Jb perm] U2

Next: U' R F' U' R2 F' R' F2 R'


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: U' R F' U' R2 F' R' F2 R'


R' y R' U R' U' R U R' //bad first side don't judge me
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' y' //oll
R2 U' R2 U2' F2 U' R2 U' //pbl

bad
next: R2 U R U2 F' R U2 R2 F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 24, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> R' y R' U R' U' R U R' //bad first side don't judge me
> R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' y' //oll
> R2 U' R2 U2' F2 U' R2 U' //pbl
> 
> ...


z2 y' // inspection
R2 U' R' x' (I was doing white but then blue was completed so ok) // face
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2' R' U' // CLL

Next: F2 U' F R U2 R U' F' R'


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> F2 U' F R U2 R U' F' R'



z'
F U' L' U2 L' U R U R' U R U2' R' U2

Next: R F' R' U R2 F' U F'


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: R F' R' U R2 F' U F'


U L // white side
U2 F' R U R' U' R' F R //oll
R' U R' F2 R F' R //pbl
U //auf


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: R F' R' U R2 F' U F'


no next so i'll do the same scram.

x
U F2 // pair 1 (2)
U' R U R2 // pair 2 (4/6)
U2 R' U2' R U2 R F' U' F // CCLL (9/15)
U R2 // undo pseudo (2/17)

NEXT: 
F2 U F2 U R2 U' F' U F2 U'


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> no next so i'll do the same scram.
> 
> x
> U F2 // pair 1 (2)
> ...


z2 x' // inspection
U2 R U F // face
U' F 3(R U R' U') F' // CLL

Next: U F2 U F2 U F' R2 U R2

Btw @tsmosher what method are you using?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

z'
F U' R2 U2 R U' R F2 R2// Layer (bad)
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' U// CLL

Also @Imsoosm i think for ur latest solve x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 is better cll


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> z'
> F U' R2 U2 R U' R F2 R2// Layer (bad)
> U' R U R' U' R' F R F' R U R' U R U2 R' U// CLL
> 
> Also @Imsoosm i think for ur latest solve x' U2 R U2 R2 F2 R U2 is better cll


I have looked over the algs for CLL on this case, and I found that I execute my alg faster than the alg you gave, because I am sometimes slow at F2 and U2 moves. Thanks for pointing that out though. 

also you forgot to give a next scramble


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

F R U R' U' F' is next scramble


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

Fine ill do it

y2 F R U R' U' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Apr 25, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Fine ill do it
> 
> y2 F R U R' U' F'


Next R' F R U F R2 F' U R


----------



## hyn (Apr 25, 2022)

z L U2 L' U' R U R'
U2 R U2 R U' R' F R' F2 U' F U2

Next: R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U2 F


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 25, 2022)

hydynn said:


> R2 U2 F' R2 U' F' R2 U2 F



y F' R2 U2 R U' R' F R' F' R U R U' R' U2

Next: R2 U2 R F2 U' R' U2 R U2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> y F' R2 U2 R U' R' F R' F' R U R U' R' U2
> 
> Next: R2 U2 R F2 U' R' U2 R U2


U L' U' x' U R U' R' U R // face
U2 R U' R' F L' U' L U2 // CLL

Next: F2 U' F' U R2 U' R F2 U'


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 25, 2022)

Scramble: F2 U' F' U R2 U' R F2 U'
y' x' // inspection

U' R2 U R' U (R U R') // Face
(R U' R2') F R2 U' R' // EG-1

Full solution: U' R2 U R' U R' F R2 U' R'

Next: U R' F' R2 F U' R' U2 R2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 25, 2022)

Legomanz said:


> Scramble: F2 U' F' U R2 U' R F2 U'
> y' x' // inspection
> 
> U' R2 U R' U (R U R') // Face
> ...


Just curious, did you do your face like that to force the EG bar on the back?

no connected bars ;-;
x' y2 // inspection
R' U2 L' U L U R U R' // face
U2 F 2(U R U' R') R' F' R U R U' R' U2 // CLL

btw I use the 3x3 COLL alg for this case, I might switch this for F R' F' R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' in the future, I'll time myself for both of these.

Next: F R2 U' R F R2 F2 R2 F'


----------



## Legomanz (Apr 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Just curious, did you do your face like that to force the EG bar on the back?


Yeah, I would normally do U' R U R U R' to force bar on back here. I did an extra R U R' before that in this case because it cancels into an EG-1 alg.

Scramble: F R2 U' R F R2 F2 R2 F'
z // Inspection
L U' L' U // Face
R U R2' F' R2 U R' // EG-1

Next: R F2 U2 F' R F2 R' U F2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 25, 2022)

Legomanz said:


> Yeah, I would normally do U' R U R U R' to force bar on back here. I did an extra R U R' before that in this case because it cancels into an EG-1 alg.
> 
> Scramble: F R2 U' R F R2 F2 R2 F'
> z // Inspection
> ...


z2 x' //inspection
L' U' L U' L' U L //Face
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' //OLL
U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 //PBL

Next: R' F' R2 F' R' F U2 R F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Btw @tsmosher what method are you using?



A2 with NMCLL/CCLL.



Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Next: R' F' R2 F' R' F U2 R F'



U' L' U L // pair 1
R2 U' R2 // pair 2 (7)
U2 R2 D R' U R D' R' U R' U' R U' R // NMCLL & untransform (14/21)

NEXT: 
U R2 U' F' R U2 R' F U'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (Apr 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT:
> U R2 U' F' R U2 R' F U'



Ortega Method

First Face// U2 L2
OLL// U' F R U R' U'
PBL// U R U' R F2 R' U R' U'

ayy 17 moves, pretty nice


Next:
R F R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U' F'


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 27, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Ortega Method
> 
> First Face// U2 L2
> OLL// U' F R U R' U'
> ...


Scramble: R F R2 U' F U2 F2 R' U' F'

z2 y' // inspection
R U R2 F' R y2 U L' U L y' R U R' // face + LL skip
U2 // AUF

Next:
F R' F' R2 U2 F2 R' U F


----------



## hyn (Apr 27, 2022)

x' y' 
F L U L2 U L'
F' R U R' U' R' F R U'

Next: U2 F2 U' F' R U R2 F' U2


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 27, 2022)

hydynn said:


> x' y'
> F L U L2 U L'
> F' R U R' U' R' F R U'
> 
> Next: U2 F2 U' F' R U R2 F' U2


y2 x' // inspection
U R2 F' U R' F R F' // face
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
U2 // AUF

Next: 
F2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 U R' F'


----------



## tsmosher (Apr 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> y2 x' // inspection
> U R2 F' U R' F R F' // face
> U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
> U2 // AUF
> ...



y // inspect
D' B // p1
R2 U R' // p2 (5)
F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' // NMCLL (13/18)
U2 R' // undo pseudo (2/20)

Next: F U' R F' U F R' F2 U


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 30, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y // inspect
> D' B // p1
> R2 U R' // p2 (5)
> F R U' R' U' R U R' U R U' R' F' // NMCLL (13/18)
> ...


x' // inspection
U F' U' R2 U' R' U' R // face
U' R' F R2 F' U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 // CLL

Next:
R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next:
> R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R'


z' U R' U R2 // face
y2 F ((R U R' U')*2) F' // OLL
y R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

thats a really bad solution but the best i could do

next:
U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F'


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 9, 2022)

U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F'

y' R2 D2 F' D F2 R' D2 R D' R F2 // Ortega with a ton of cancellations

Next: F' R2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R' F


----------



## hyn (May 12, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> U' R F' R2 F' U2 F2 R' F'
> 
> y' R2 D2 F' D F2 R' D2 R D' R F2 // Ortega with a ton of cancellations
> 
> Next: F' R2 U2 F' U R2 F2 R' F


y // Inspection
U' R' U F2 R2 // Face
U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U // CLL

Next: R U R' U' R2 U R' F R


----------



## Timona (May 12, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Next: R U R' U' R2 U R' F R


z2 // Inspection
R U R' U L U' L // Face
R2 F2 R U R' F U' R U R2 // CLL

*Next: R' F2 U' R2 U' R F' U' F'*


----------



## Jaym-er (May 12, 2022)

Timona said:


> z2 // Inspection
> R U R' U L U' L // Face
> R2 F2 R U R' F U' R U R2 // CLL
> 
> *Next: R' F2 U' R2 U' R F' U' F'*


Random Method I made:

x' y' // inspection
F' U R' // base
U2 R F R' F' R U R U' // unnamed algset

Next: U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' F' U' R U'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> Random Method I made:
> 
> x' y' // inspection
> F' U R' // base
> ...


z // inspection
U' R U R' // layer
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U // CLL

Next: 
R F' U' R U2 F' R' F2 R2


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 12, 2022)

R F' U' R U2 F' R' F2 R2
U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U F' U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' // Ortega with a lot of cancellations
17 STM
Next: F U' F U F' U R' U' R'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 12, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> R F' U' R U2 F' R' F2 R2
> U2 L' U' L U L' U' L U F' U L2 U2 F2 U F2 U' // Ortega with a lot of cancellations
> 17 STM
> Next: F U' F U F' U R' U' R'


x' y' // inspection
R U2 L2 F L2 // layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL

Next:
R2 F' U R2 F U' R' U' F


----------



## cuberswoop (May 15, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next:
> R2 F' U R2 F U' R' U' F


z' //inspection
U2 L U' F2 U' F2 //layer
U' R' U L U' R U L' //cll
U2 //auf

Next: R U2 R F2 R' U' R2 U'


----------



## hyn (May 15, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Next: R U2 R F2 R' U' R2 U'


L U L' U L2
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F'
U'

Next: U R' F R2 F R F2 R U2


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 19, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Next: U R' F R2 F R F2 R U2



z R' U y' R2 U R2 U' // First Layer
z2 R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' U // idk why i did this lol

Next: U R2 F' R U R' U2 R' F2


----------



## Jaym-er (May 19, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> z R' U y' R2 U R2 U' // First Layer
> z2 R U' R' U R U' R' D' R U R' U' R U R' U // idk why i did this lol
> 
> Next: U R2 F' R U R' U2 R' F2


x y2 R // pseudo layer
U R2 U' F2 R F' R' F2 // my method pog

Next: R' F U' F' R2 F' R' U R' F' U2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> x y2 R // pseudo layer
> U R2 U' F2 R F' R' F2 // my method pog
> 
> Next: R' F U' F' R2 F' R' U R' F' U2


z2 // inspection
R2 U' R // layer
U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL

Next: R' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' F R2


----------



## Jaym-er (May 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> z2 // inspection
> R2 U' R // layer
> U R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' // CLL
> 
> Next: R' F2 R' F U2 F2 U' F R2


z'
R2 F //Pseudolayer
R F R' F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' // algo

Not gonna lie this solution looks like witchcraft.

Next: U R U' R2 U F2 U R U2 R U'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 19, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> z'
> R2 F //Pseudolayer
> R F R' F' R U2 R' U' R2 U' // algo
> 
> ...


x' y // inspection
U' R2 U' R U R' U' R // layer
U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U' // CLL

Next: U F2 R' U F' R U R F' R'


----------



## hyn (May 19, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> x' y // inspection
> U' R2 U' R U R' U' R // layer
> U2 F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U' // CLL
> 
> Next: U F2 R' U F' R U R F' R'


z' U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' y R2 U' R2 U2
Next: F R2 U R' F' R U2 R U


----------



## Timona (May 19, 2022)

hydynn said:


> z' U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' F' y R2 U' R2 U2
> Next: F R2 U R' F' R U2 R U


x' // Inspection
R2 U' R U R' // Face
U R2 F2 R F R F' R U R' U' // EG-2

*Next: R' U2 R U2 F' R' U R2 F'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 20, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: R' U2 R U2 F' R' U R2 F'*


F R x y R2 U2 R' U2 R2 D R2 // OBL
U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U // PBL

first time I've tried an OBL type beat

Next: F' U2 F' U R' F' U R2 U2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 20, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> F R x y R2 U2 R' U2 R2 D R2 // OBL
> U' R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U // PBL
> 
> first time I've tried an OBL type beat
> ...


Bruh this scram
z2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // solve

Definitely would've gotten a sub-1 on this lol

Next: U F R2 F U R2 U R2 F


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 20, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: U F R2 F U R2 U R2 F


x' L U L' U' L' B2 L2 // layer
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
U2 (J perm) U // PLL

Time: 2.83

NEXT: R' U' R F' R U R' F U' F' U2


----------



## Imsoosm (May 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> x' L U L' U' L' B2 L2 // layer
> U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
> U2 (J perm) U // PLL
> 
> ...


....
Are you sure this is a cstimer scramble? If it is, well, cstimer is definitely being hacked. Went straight to PBL.

x' U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // PBL

Edit: oops forgot to give next
U F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2


----------



## baseballjello67 (May 21, 2022)

Yup, it was a CSTimer scramble.

anyway,


Imsoosm said:


> U F2 U R2 F' R' F2 R2 U2



U x' L2 U L2 // layer
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' // CLL
U2 // AUF

Time: 1.97 (one-looked)

Next scramble: 
F' U F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U


----------



## Timona (May 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Next scramble:
> F' U F2 R2 U F2 R' F' U


z' y' U L R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OBL
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

2.39 secs

*Next: R F2 R F R' F2 U2 R2 F'*


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 21, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: R F2 R F R' F2 U2 R2 F'*



x y R U R' // FACE
U2 F R U R' U' F' // OLL
y R' D R' F2 R D' R // PBL

Next: R' F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U R'


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 21, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> Next: R' F' R' U2 F2 U' R2 U R'


z' U' R B R // Face
F' R' F' R U F // Anti-CLL
R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // AUF-sensitive PBL
Next: R U R' F2 U F' U R' F2


----------



## hyn (May 22, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> z' U' R B R // Face
> F' R' F' R U F // Anti-CLL
> R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 // AUF-sensitive PBL
> Next: R U R' F2 U F' U R' F2


R y L' U' L2 U' L
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R'
Next: U' R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U2 F2


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 22, 2022)

hydynn said:


> Next: U' R2 F' R F' R2 F2 U2 F2


R' F2 R D R' D L2 // awkward layer 
U' F R U R' U' // I didn\'t know this cll
R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // Y perm sadge

Next: U2 R2 U R U' F R2 U' R'


----------



## Jaym-er (May 22, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> R' F2 R D R' D L2 // awkward layer
> U' F R U R' U' // I didn\'t know this cll
> R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U // Y perm sadge
> 
> Next: U2 R2 U R U' F R2 U' R'


x2 z'
U' F R F' // layer
R' F R2 U' R' F U' // TCLL-

Next: R U R2 F U' F U2 F' R2 F' R'


----------



## CornerTwisted (May 22, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> R U R2 F U' F U2 F' R2 F' R'


z2 x
R U' R2 F R' // Layer (Cancel)
U' R2 F R2 F' R2 U R2 // CLL

13 moves executed in 1.83 seconds = 7.1 TPS

Next: R F' U R' U R U2 R U


----------



## Imsoosm (May 23, 2022)

CornerTwisted said:


> z2 x
> R U' R2 F R' // Layer (Cancel)
> U' R2 F R2 F' R2 U R2 // CLL
> 
> ...


z2 x' // inspection
L' F' U' R // layer + OLL skip
U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // J Perm

19 moves in 1.571 sec // 12.09 tps

Next: U' R U' F R' F2 U2 F' R2


----------



## Poorcuber09 (May 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: U' R U' F R' F2 U2 F' R2


x U' L U L // face
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' y // OLL
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PBL (speed otimal alg for me)
about average for me

Next: R F' U R2 U2 R' U F2 U2


----------



## traincubes (May 24, 2022)

L2 U L // face
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 // PBL
U2 // AUF
if this was a real solve i probably would've done y2 and the normal alg for pbl

Next: F' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 25, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> x U' L U L // face
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' y // OLL
> R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 // PBL (speed otimal alg for me)
> about average for me
> ...



x // A2
F' // F2P (1)
U2 R U2' R2 F' R U' R' F2 R // CLL (10/11)
U R U2 // un-transform (3/14)



Spoiler: wrong scram



scram: U F2 R' U F' R U R F' R'
x' // A2
U' R' U R U' R D R' U' R D' R2' // F2P & CLL (12)
U2 R2 // un-transform (2/14)



NEXT: U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 U' R'


----------



## Imsoosm (May 25, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> NEXT: U2 R F' U2 F R2 F2 U' R'


z x // inspection
R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' U2 // layer cancelled into CLL

R' U (F') // layer
(F) U R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' U2 // CLL

Next: U2 R' F2 U' F' U2 R2 U' F' U'


----------



## tsmosher (May 25, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> z x // inspection
> R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 F' R U R U' R' U2 // layer cancelled into CLL
> 
> R' U (F') // layer
> ...



y // A2
F2 R' U R U' R' // F2P (6)
U' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CLL (14/20)
U R2 // untransform (2/22)

NEXT: 
R' U' R2 F2 R' F U2 F' R'


----------



## Jaym-er (May 26, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> y // A2
> F2 R' U R U' R' // F2P (6)
> U' F R U' R' U R U R' U R U' R' F' // CLL (14/20)
> U R2 // untransform (2/22)
> ...


Interesting scramble

z' x' R' U' R2 U' R2 U'

Next: R' F R2 U' R F' U' R2 F U' R


----------



## Imsoosm (May 26, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> Interesting scramble
> 
> z' x' R' U' R2 U' R2 U'
> 
> Next: R' F R2 U' R F' U' R2 F U' R


y // inspection
U2 R' F R2 U R' U' R // layer
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL

Next: R U2 R' F U' R F' U F' R'


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> y // inspection
> U2 R' F R2 U R' U' R // layer
> U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // CLL
> 
> Next: R U2 R' F U' R F' U F' R'



// A2
F' U R2 B' R2 B R' // F2P (7)
U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R // CLL (10/17)

NEXT:
F2 R2 F' R' U' R' U F U


----------



## hyn (May 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> // A2
> F' U R2 B' R2 B R' // F2P (7)
> U' R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R // CLL (10/17)
> 
> ...


x' y
R U R' // Pseudo layer
U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL
R2

Next: R F2 U' F U2 F U2 R F'
Edit: wait is that A2?


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

hydynn said:


> R U R' // Pseudo layer
> U2 R U R' U' R' F R F' // CLL
> R2
> 
> ...


Your solution doesn't work.
If you are doing transformed CLL - which it seems like you are - then yes, that is A2.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> Your solution doesn't work.
> If you are doing transformed CLL - which it seems like you are - then yes, that is A2.


It works, expect he forgot to put the inspection. Add z' x' and do the solution.
Also @tsmosher Do you have any tips to recognize transformed CLL? It seems like a great method but I sometimes can't recognize the CLL.


----------



## tsmosher (May 27, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> It works, expect he forgot to put the inspection. Add z' x' and do the solution.
> Also @tsmosher Do you have any tips to recognize transformed CLL? It seems like a great method but I sometimes can't recognize the CLL.











ACRM


Info Athefre's Corner Recognition Method (ACRM) This is the universal recognition method, cases, and algorithms for: - corners of the last layer (CLL), - non-matching CLL (NMCLL), and - conjugated CLL (CCLL) -- a.k.a. Briggs-Taylor reduction, Briggs Last Corners, L5C reduction, transformed CLL. ...




docs.google.com


----------



## OtterCuber (May 27, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> ACRM
> 
> 
> Info Athefre's Corner Recognition Method (ACRM) This is the universal recognition method, cases, and algorithms for: - corners of the last layer (CLL), - non-matching CLL (NMCLL), and - conjugated CLL (CCLL) -- a.k.a. Briggs-Taylor reduction, Briggs Last Corners, L5C reduction, transformed CLL. ...
> ...


Thanks for sharing this ACRM resource.


----------



## Imsoosm (May 28, 2022)

tsmosher said:


> ACRM
> 
> 
> Info Athefre's Corner Recognition Method (ACRM) This is the universal recognition method, cases, and algorithms for: - corners of the last layer (CLL), - non-matching CLL (NMCLL), and - conjugated CLL (CCLL) -- a.k.a. Briggs-Taylor reduction, Briggs Last Corners, L5C reduction, transformed CLL. ...
> ...


I can't use google docs 
Is there like a pdf that you can send me through private message?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

scramble: R F2 U' F U2 F U2 R F'

3.89s

z' y //Inspection
U' R' U2 R' U' R' F2 R2 //Layer (8)
U2 R U2 R U' R' F R' F2 U' F //CLL (11)
U //AUF (1)

5.15 TPS

Next: U' F U' R U2 F' U F' R


----------



## hyn (May 29, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> scramble: R F2 U' F U2 F U2 R F'
> 
> 3.89s
> 
> ...


x z' // Inspection
R F R2 // Layer
U2 F R2 U' R2 U R2 U R2 F' U // CLL

Next: U F' U R2 U2 F' U' R2 F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 29, 2022)

Scramble: U F' U R2 U2 F' U' R2 F'

3.72s

z' y2
F U R U (R U R')
(R U R') U R U R' F R' F' R

4.83 TPS

With cancellations: F U R U R U2 R' U R U R' F R' F' R

Next: F' U2 R' F U2 F U R' U'


----------



## Jaym-er (Jun 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Next: F' U2 R' F U2 F U R' U'


z' y' F' R' F //Layer
R U' R' U2 F R F' R U R2 // TCLL-

Next: R' F' U' F U2 F U2 R U' R' F2


----------



## Poorcuber09 (Jun 2, 2022)

Jaym-er said:


> Next: R' F' U' F U2 F U2 R U' R' F2


time 6.40

solution

x2 y R U2 R2' U2 R U R' U R U' // face into oll 
z2 U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 // PLL lol 


25 stm, 3.9 tps

Next: F' R' F' R' U2 F R F2


----------



## hellocubers (Jun 2, 2022)

Poorcuber09 said:


> time 6.40
> 
> solution
> 
> ...


inspection: y'
solution: R' U F2 U' R U R'
next: F' R2 U2 F R2 U F' U' F R'


----------



## tsmosher (Jun 2, 2022)

hellocubers said:


> inspection: y'
> solution: R' U F2 U' R U R'
> next: F' R2 U2 F R2 U F' U' F R'



// A2
R' F2 U2 R2 U2 // F2P (5)
R2 U2' R' U2 R' F R2 U R' U' F' // CLL (11/16)
U R' U' // un-transform (3/19)

Next: R2 U F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 9, 2022)

2.47s

Scram: R2 U F' R2 F' R' U2 R' U'

z y2 //inspection
R' U' F2 R2 //layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' //CLL
U2 //AUF

Next: R' U' F2 R U' R


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 17, 2022)

no one's replying, so i'll do it.

Scramble: R' U' F2 R U' R

1.13s
z y//Inspection
U' R U' R2 F R//Layer

Next: F R U' R U' F2 U2 R'


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 4, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> no one's replying, so i'll do it.
> 
> Scramble: R' U' F2 R U' R
> 
> ...


y // inspection
F' U2 R2 U R' U' R // layer
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // CLL

Next: 
U R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F U


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Next:
> U R2 U' R F2 R' U2 F U


*EG-0*
y x' F' U R U R' F R F' // Layer
U2 L' U' L U R U' R' F // CLL

*EG-1*
x2 U2 R // Layer
F' U' F U R' F R2 U' R' U // EG-1

*EG-2*
y x' U2 R' U' F2 R F' // Layer
R U2 B2 R' U R U' B R' U' // EG-2

*Next: F U R F' R' U F R' U2*


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

L U' L' U L U' L' U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F'

CLL No auf


----------



## Timona (Jul 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: F U R F' R' U F R' U2


y2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R' U' // lol wut

*Next: U2 R U' F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F'*


----------



## DynaXT (Jul 31, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: U2 R U' F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F'


F U2' R' -- Layer
U2 R U2' R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U' -- CLL

Next -- F' U2 R U' R' F U F' R


----------



## Timona (Aug 1, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next -- F' U2 R U' R' F U F' R


*CLL*
U R' F R U' R' // Layer
U' R U' R' F R' F' R2 U' R' F R' F' R U // CLL

*Ortega*
U2 R' U' R U R' // Face, OLL skip
R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U' R2 U // PBL

*Next: R F' R2 U F' R F U F2 R'*


----------



## hyn (Aug 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Next: R F' R2 U F' R F U F2 R'*


x' // Inspection
F R' U' (R2) // Layer
(R') U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 // CLL
Full solution: x' F R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2

Next: F2 R2 F' R' U2 R2 F2 R' U2 R2


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 9, 2022)

hyn said:


> x' // Inspection
> F R' U' (R2) // Layer
> (R') U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 // CLL
> Full solution: x' F R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R2
> ...


x//inspect
R' U2 R'//blue face
U' F R U R' U' F'//OLL
x2 R U' R F2 R' U R'//PBL
U2//auf
next: U2 F U' R' U' F2 U' F2 R2


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 9, 2022)

z' y' // inspection
L' U L // First Layer
U' R2 F R F' R' F2 R U R' F R2 // CLL
U' // AUF

Next: F2 R' U R U R2 F' R2 F


----------



## DynaXT (Aug 15, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Next: F2 R' U R U R2 F' R2 F



R' U' F2 (R U2 R') // Layer
(R U2 R') U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' U2 // CLL

With cancellations: R' U' F2 U' R U R' U2' R' F R F' U2

Next: F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 F'


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: F' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 F'



z or z' whatever puts the 3 red on the bottom // Inspection
U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 // Something

Next: U' F' U2 F R2 U2 F' R' U'


----------



## Cuber2s (Sep 11, 2022)

inspection:x
Solve:R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'

Next: U2 F U2 F U F' R' F' U'


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

Cuber2s said:


> Next: U2 F U2 F U F' R' F' U'


x z // Inspection
F U' R2' U' R // Layer
U2 R' F R F' R U R' // CLL

If it doesn't work I did the wrong z rotation.

Next: F U R U' R' U R U' R2 U'


----------



## Splenj (Sep 11, 2022)

Ortega
x2 // Inspection
R' U2 F' U F // Layer
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
y2 U R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

Next R U R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U


----------



## Timona (Sep 11, 2022)

Splenj said:


> Next R U R' F2 R' F2 U' R2 U


R F U R U R' U' R U' R' // Layer cancelled into WV

*Next: F' R' U F' U F' R' U F2 R'*


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

Timona said:


> Next: F' R' U F' U F' R' U F2 R'


x y2 // Inspection
L F R2 U' R2 U' x' U2 R U2' R2' F2 R U2 F'

Next: U' R F' U2 R2 F' U F2 R2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 11, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> x y2 // Inspection
> L F R2 U' R2 U' x' U2 R U2' R2' F2 R U2 F'
> 
> Next: U' R F' U2 R2 F' U F2 R2


x2 // inspection
U F' // side
R U2 R2 F R F' R U2 R F2 R2 U' // Anti-CLL

Next: F R F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F'


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 11, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Next: F R F' U2 R2 F U' R2 U' F'


x2 z // Inspection
L' U' L U L' // Face
U2 R U R' F R U R' F U' R U' R' U2 // EG-1

Next: F R2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' R U'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 12, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Next: F R2 F' U F' R2 U2 F' R U'


y // Inspection
U' F L F' L' F // first layer
R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // last layer

Next: F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R2


----------



## hyn (Sep 12, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Next: F2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' F' R2


x y F' U' R U' R2 F R F' R U R' U' R' F2 R2 U
Next: R U2 F2 U R2 F' U2 F2 U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 1, 2022)

x' y2//inspection
U R2' U R//face
U2 R U R' U R U2' R'//OLL
U2 R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2 U//PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F U2 F U R' U R F' R'


----------



## Timona (Oct 1, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F U2 F U R' U R F' R'


z' y R U' R' L U L' // Layer
L U2 L' U' L U' L' // CLL

*Solution with cancellations*
z' y R U' R' L U' L' U' L U' L'

*Next: R2 F U' R2 U F' U2 R2 F*


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

2.53s

R2 F U' R2 U F' U2 R2 F

x y //inspection
U R' U' R //face
U' R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F R2 F2 U2 //anticll

next: U' R' F2 R' U2 F R U' R2


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 1, 2022)

Timona said:


> *Solution with cancellations*
> z' y R U' R' L U' L' U' L U' L'


To add onto this, L F' U' L' U' L U' L'. Bad ergonomics imo but whatever.



NigelTheCuber said:


> next: U' R' F2 R' U2 F R U' R2


z' x2 // inspection
U2 F U' R2 U2' R' // Layer
U2 R U' R U' R U R' U R' U R' // Bad CLL

Next: F R U2 R U2 F R' U2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 1, 2022)

F R U2 R U2 F R' U2 R2

1.50s

R' F' (R) //layer
(R') U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R //cll

with cancellations: R' F' U' R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R (8.00tps)

next: F' R U' R2 F2 R' U R' F' R'


----------



## Cuber2s (Oct 1, 2022)

y2 x2 y'//inspection

R2 U2 R' F R F' R U' R' U2 R//layer cancelled into cll

Next: F' R' F2 U' R' F R' U' F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 2, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> F R U2 R U2 F R' U2 R2
> 
> 1.50s
> 
> ...


A 2nd person I've seen irl, wow

anyway...

Scramble: F' R' F2 U' R' F R' U' F2

x'//Inspection
R' U R2'//face
U2 R U R' U R U' R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'//OLL cancel into PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' U' R F U' R2 F U2 F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 2, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R' U' R F U' R2 F U2 F2


2.61s

x' y' //inspection
R2 U R' U' R //face (oll skip)
y' U2 R2 U F2 U2 R2 U R2 //pbl

next: R U R F' U R2 F' R' U2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 2, 2022)

x'//inspection
B' U L2' U L//face
F U R U' R' U R U' R' F'//OLL
U' R U' R F2' R' U R' U2//PBL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




Can someone give a better Ortega solution? I am CN

Next: F R' F' R2 F' R' F' U' R' U'


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 2, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: F R' F' R2 F' R' F' U' R' U'


z' // inspection
U' R2 U R' // Layer
U' L' U2 L U2 L F' L' F U' // CLL

Next: F' U' F2 R' F U' R' U F2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

z//inspection
U R//face
U F R' F' R U R U' R'//OLL
y2 R2 U' R2' U R2 U' R2' U R2//PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R U F' U R2 F' R F R'


----------



## Andy Chakarov (Oct 3, 2022)

z y /// inspection
F U' F U2 R U' R' ///red face
y' L' U' L U' L' U2 L /// OLL
y2 z2 R U' R F2 R' U R' /// PBL

https://alg.cubing.net/?type=recons..._U2_L_///_OLL
y2_z2_R_U-_R_F2_R-_U_R-_///_PBL

Next: R' U' F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 R'


----------



## hyn (Oct 3, 2022)

Andy Chakarov said:


> Next: R' U' F2 R' U' F' R2 F2 R'


x' R U' R // Layer
U' R U R' U R U2 R' // CLL

Next: F R U F2 U R' U F2 R'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

z y2//inspection
U' R2' U F' R U R U' R' F//face into OLL
R2 U' R2' U2' F2 U' R2//PBL

Next: U' F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F'


----------



## hyn (Oct 3, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U' F U2 F2 R' F' U2 R F'


z F' L2 F // Face
R U R' F2 U F R U R' // EG-1
Next: F R U R2 F' U F R' U R'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 3, 2022)

Funny, I solve face differently to avoid the worst OLL and end up with the worst PBL.

z y'//inspection
U R U2 R'//face (preventing a bad OLL)
U R U R' U R U2 R'//OLL
y R F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R//PBL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 U F' U2 R' F2 R' F' R2 U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 5, 2022)

I'm going to break the one rule of this forum and doublepost

x y2 //inspection
R U R U2' R' U2 R2//Face cancel out into OLL
y' R2 U R2' U' R2 U R2' U' R2//PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F U2 R F' R F' R F2 R'


----------



## hyn (Oct 5, 2022)

x' U' R2 U' R' F2 R2 // Layer
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 // CLL
Next: R F' U' F2 R2 U F2 U' F


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

z'//inspection
R U' R//face
U R U R' U' R' F R F'//OLL
D R F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R//PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U R2


----------



## CornerTwisted (Oct 6, 2022)

R2 F2 R' U2 R' U R2 F2 U R2

U' R' U' R' // Layer
U' R U2' R' U' R U R' U2 R' F R F' U' // CLL

1.84

Next: U' R2 U F' R U R U' R' F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

y//inspection
R2 U' R' U R' U' R' F R F'//face into OLL into PBL skip
0.790 PB!
For reference my previous PB was 2.1








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R' U R F2 R U' F R2 F'


----------



## Poorcuber09 (Oct 6, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: R' U R F2 R U' F R2 F'




y // inspection
U' R' U2 // 1st layer
R U2 R' U' R U' R // OLL w/ cancellation into PBL case
U' R2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U' // PBL
STM - 18, 
not as efficient as I would like

next: R U R F2 U' F R2 U' R2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 6, 2022)

z' x'//inspection
U2 R2 U R' U R U2' R'//Face into OLL
y2 R F R F' R U2' R' U R U2' R//PBL








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F' R2 U F2 R' F R2 U2 F'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 11, 2022)

Sort of 2 gen

z//inspection
R2' U2' R//face
U R U R' U R U2' R'//OLL
(y' U) R2 U' R2' U R2 U' R2' U R2//PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: F' U R2 U' F R F' U2 F


----------



## Caden Fisher (Nov 3, 2022)

First reconstruction ever. Here we go

x2 U2 L’ U L //layer
R U’ R’ F R’ F R U R’ F R //Cll
U // auf

next: F R F R F2 R2 U2 F' R'


----------



## SzokL (Nov 3, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> F R F R F2 R2 U2 F' R'


x' y2
U' R' U R U R2 U R2 // Layer
L U' R' U L' U' R U2 // CLL

1.86 seconds, 8.6 TPS
Next: F R2 U' R2 F2 U' R F' R


----------



## G DA CUBER (Nov 9, 2022)

SzokL said:


> F R2 U' R2 F2 U' R F' R


Solve here

Next:
F' R F2 R' U2 R2 F U' F R'


----------



## SzokL (Nov 28, 2022)

F' R F2 R' U2 R2 F U' F R'

z' y' F2 R D // Side EG2 layer 
L U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U // EG2 alg


11STM / 1.27sec = 8.66TPS 

[view at CubeDB.net]( https://cubedb.net/?puzzle=2&scramb...de_EG2_layer
L_U-_R2_U-_R2_U_R2_U_//_EG2_alg )

Next: R F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2


----------



## Silky (Nov 29, 2022)

Previous Scramble: F' R F2 R' U2 R2 F U' F R'

z2 y U2 L U L' // CO+V (4)
U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' // NLL (7/11)

Decided to include an alternative solution to the previous scramble as the EG solution is secretly an HD-G solution.



SzokL said:


> Next: R F' U2 R2 U' R' F2 U2



Method: HD-G

x y2 U2 L U' L' // CO+V (4)
U2 F2 U' F2 R2 U2 // NLL (6/10)

x U2 R U' R F2 // CO+V (5)
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // NLL (5/10)

Second solution is better for obvious reasons. Am fascinated how both solutions feel the same, just rearranged.

Next: U' F U2 F' U F' R F U


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 9, 2022)

z x'//Inspection
R U' R' L U2 L'//Face
U' F U R U' R' F'//OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2'//PBL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: R2 U L2 F' L' U R' F U L' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> z x'//Inspection
> R U' R' L U2 L'//Face
> U' F U R U' R' F'//OLL
> U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2'//PBL
> ...


y2 z' //inspection
F2 (R)//Face
(R') U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R2 //Anti-CLL

solution: y2 z' F2 U R' F R F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R2

next: F' R U' F2 R U' F2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> y//inspection
> R2 U' R' U R' U' R' F R F'//face into OLL into PBL skip
> 0.790 PB!
> For reference my previous PB was 2.1
> ...


IMHO you shouldn't count cornwrtwisted scrambles as pb because once he did a thing in the 2x2 discord server...


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 9, 2022)

Scramble: F' R U' F2 R U' F2

y' x' // inspection
U R U R // face
y' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
y z2 R U' R F2 R' U R' // PBL
U' // AUF

Reconstruction

Next:
U' R' U2 F' R F' U2 F2 R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 9, 2022)

x' z F R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R' U // layer cancelled into sune cll

Time: 1.33s (8.27tps)


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> x' z F R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R' U // layer cancelled into sune cll
> 
> Time: 1.33s (8.27tps)


Next: U R F' R2 F2 U F' R F2


----------



## CubeLub3r (Dec 11, 2022)

y’ U’ R’ F R2 U R’ U2 L’ U’ L U’ L’ U2 L U
Time: 2.87
Next scramble: U R F' U2 R' U' R' F U2


----------



## Silky (Dec 12, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Next: U R F' R2 F2 U F' R F2



Method: HD-G

z' y2 R U' R' U R' // CO + V (5)
U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U // NLL (8/13)

Next: R' U2 F' R U' R U' R' F'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

Silky said:


> Method: HD-G
> 
> z' y2 R U' R' U R' // CO + V (5)
> U2 R2 F2 U R2 U' R2 U // NLL (8/13)
> ...


x //inspection
U R' U' R' //layer
U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //CLL

Time: 1.67 (7.78 TPS)
next: F R U2 F2 R U' R U F


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> x //inspection
> U R' U' R' //layer
> U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F R F' //CLL
> 
> ...


z x' R2 U R' U' F' U
Time 1.29 (this is why you don't solve with cold hands)

Next: F2 R F' R' F R' U2 F R2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 12, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> z x' R2 U R' U' F' U
> Time 1.29 (this is why you don't solve with cold hands)
> 
> Next: F2 R F' R' F R' U2 F R2


R' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' //layer into CLL

I tried experimenting with different face sols and found this, first attempt where I didn't mess up was 0.99

next:
F U F' R' U R2 F2 R' F2


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> R' F R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' //layer into CLL
> 
> I tried experimenting with different face sols and found this, first attempt where I didn't mess up was 0.99
> 
> ...


z L U L'// face with twisted corner
R' F R F' R' F R F' U' // TCLL+

can be cancelled: L U L2 U L F' R' F R F' U'

Next: U F U' R' U R2 U' F R' U


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

z x' R2 y U2 R U R' // FIRST LAYER
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
R2 F2 R2 U R2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 // PBL

Next: F' U' F2 R U' F' U F U


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 28, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Next: F' U' F2 R U' F' U F U


y' z R U R B2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U // white face cancelled into EG-1


lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> z x' R2 y U2 R U R' // FIRST LAYER
> U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
> R2 F2 R2 U R2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 // PBL


few tips for your solution:
- You don't have to do R2 y U2 R U R', you can just do R U2 R. 
- If you ever are in the position where you have to insert the last corner with y R U R', instead, don't rotate and do F R F'
- In case you know any CLL, you could have done this solution (probably not the best but that is what I would do):
z U' R U R U' R' F' R U2 R' U R' F2 R U

btw WHAT IS THAT PBL???? Just do y R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 or R' D R' F2 R D' R or, to cancel the AUF here, do L D' L F2 L' D L'

next: R2 U' F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 28, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> y' z R U R B2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U // white face cancelled into EG-1
> 
> few tips for your solution:
> - You don't have to do R2 y U2 R U R', you can just do R U2 R.
> ...


k thx for advice


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> R2 U' F2 R U2 R U2 F' R2


y //inspection
U' R2 U R' U' R //layer
U' R U R' U' R' F R F' //CLL

Time: 1.31 (11.45 tps, really good for me)

Next: F R2 F2 U' R F R U'


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 28, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> F R2 F2 U' R F R U'


Inspection: x' y'
Solution:
R U' R' y' U2 R U R'-First layer
R' F' L F R F' L' F'-OLL
U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U2-PBL
5.268, I really messed up on that solve. (4.44 TPS)
Next: R' F R2 F' U F' U' R2 U'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

NmeCuber said:


> Inspection: x' y'
> Solution:
> R U' R' y' U2 R U R'-First layer
> R' F' L F R F' L' F'-OLL
> ...


x' U L U y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // FIRST LAYER
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL

next: U' R' U2 F U' F U2 F2 R2 U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> x' U L U y2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // FIRST LAYER
> U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
> y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // PBL
> 
> next: U' R' U2 F U' F U2 F2 R2 U2


do your face y' x R F R2 U R2 also when u have the color on top just do R2 U R2

z2 F' R U' R2 F R F' U 

paused really badly on auf time was 1.54

next: F R U2 R' U' R F R' U2


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> x’ (R’ U’) 2 R2 // First face
> y2 U2 L F' L2 U' L F U L' U L // EG-1
> 
> 16 moves, 1.98 = 8.08 TPS
> ...


bruh i did the scramble first


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> bruh i did the scramble first


Whoops


----------



## Cuber142857 (Dec 30, 2022)

Cuber142857 said:


> Whoops


Lemme delete


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 30, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> do your face y' x R F R2 U R2 also when u have the color on top just do R2 U R2
> 
> z2 F' R U' R2 F R F' U
> 
> ...


ik my solves are bad but whats important is that i can do it in under 10 secs lol


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 30, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> ik my solves are bad but whats important is that i can do it in under 10 secs lol


10 seconds is mid, try getting under 5


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Dec 31, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> do your face y' x R F R2 U R2 also when u have the color on top just do R2 U R2
> 
> z2 F' R U' R2 F R F' U
> 
> ...


y' x' y // inspection
U R U R' // first layer
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
R2 F2 R2 y R2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 // PBL

7.24, 4.83 TPS

sorry for bad solve again lol

next: U R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' F


----------



## NmeCuber (Dec 31, 2022)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> next: U R U2 R' U' F2 U' R U2 R' F


Inspection: x2 z'
Solution: 
R U R U z' (hesitated right here)-First Layer
F R U R' U' F' - OLL
R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U2 - PLL
4.853 = 5.15 TPS
Next: U' R U' R U2 R' F R F U'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 4, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Next: U' R U' R U2 R' F R F U'


Twizzle linkx' U R U R' // first layer
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' y R2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 // PBL
 

next: R2 U' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 R F


----------



## Cuber987 (Jan 4, 2023)

Twizzle linkz // inspection

U' R' U' R' // face cancelling into OLL

U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL

R F R F' R U2 R' U R U2 R // PBL

Next: 

* U' F R' F' U F' R2 F R'*


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jan 4, 2023)

Cuber987 said:


> Next:
> 
> * U' F R' F' U F' R2 F R'*


x2 z R U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U'

next: F2 U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 4, 2023)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> next: F2 U2 R' U' F' R U' R' U'


Inspection: x2 z' y'
F' R' U2 R' - First Layer
U' F R U R' U' F' - OLL
R U' R F2 R' U R' U' - PBL
3.997 = 4.753 TPS
Next: U2 F2 R2 F U' R F2 R2 U2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 5, 2023)

NmeCuber said:


> Next: U2 F2 R2 F U' R F2 R2 U2


Twizzle linkz' x' // INSPECTION 
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // FIRST LAYER
R U R' U' R' F R F' // OLL
U2 y' R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U // PBL

time: 6.10 (sheesh)
tps: 4.59

next: R U F' R' U2 R U R' F2


----------



## NmeCuber (Jan 5, 2023)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> next: R U F' R' U2 R U R' F2


Inspection: z2 
Solution: F2 R U R' U' F' U2 - Face canceling into OLL
1.794 (amazing scramble) = 3.901 TPS
Next: F R F U' R F U' F U'


----------



## Imsoosm (Friday at 12:22 AM)

NmeCuber said:


> Next: F R F U' R F U' F U'


x2 z // inspection
F' U' R U R' // layer (5)
L' U' L U L F' L' F // CLL (8/13)

Time: 1.718 = 7.56 tps
Next: U' R' U F2 R' U' F2 R F' R'


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Friday at 11:40 AM)

Imsoosm said:


> Next: U' R' U F2 R' U' F2 R F' R'


Twizzle linkx2 y' // inspection
R U R' // first face
U' F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U2 R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 // PBL

5.28 (cause i memorized it), 4.16 tps

next: U R2 U' R' U2 F' R' U2 F'


----------



## NmeCuber (Friday at 2:29 PM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> next: U R2 U' R' U2 F' R' U2 F'


Inspection: y' x' z'
Solution: U' R' U x' R U' R' U - First Layer
z' U' F' L F R' F' L' F R - OLL
U' R U' R F2 R' U R' U' - PBL
4.164 = 6.484 TPS
Next: U2 F R F' U2 R U R F2


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Saturday at 7:35 AM)

NmeCuber said:


> Next: U2 F R F' U2 R U R F2


Twizzle linky' x' F2 R U' R' // first face
U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // oll
U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // pbl
i managed to make an example solve while in the car without getting dizzy, ig. also i used a bad oll alg i kinda learned on my own soo

next: U' R U2 R2 F R2 F2 U F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Saturday at 9:28 AM)

lucazdoescubingstuff said:


> Twizzle linky' x' F2 R U' R' // first face
> U F R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // oll
> U' y R2 U' B2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' // pbl
> i managed to make an example solve while in the car without getting dizzy, ig. also i used a bad oll alg i kinda learned on my own soo
> ...


x2 z' U R' U2 R' U' F' R U R' U2 R' F2 R U' (normal CLL solution)

time: 1.71

8.19 tps

next: F R2 U' R' F R2 U2 R


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Yesterday at 1:53 PM)

NigelTheCuber said:


> F R2 U' R' F R2 U2 R


Twizzle linkx2 R U' R U R' // face
U2 F R' F' R U R U' R' // OLL
U' R2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' R2 // PBL

next: R' F R2 U' R2 F' U' F R'


----------

